# Scorpion Picture Thread



## fusion121

The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## leiurus

Not a bad idea.

Here are my pics! 

Enjoy 


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28131

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28228

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28271

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28648

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29214

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29593

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30203

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30898

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31001


Dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 423

Well, I guess I'll tag along. Here's a few of mine:

A little Androctonus bicolor
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=189186#
Androctonus mauretanicus
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=248556#
Androctonus amoreuxi
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=271521#
Androctonus australis
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=268290#
Leiurus quinquestriatus
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=189200#
Centruroides margaritatus with her young
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=258169#
Buthus tunetanus
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=225979#
Hadogenes paucidens
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=259112#
Mesobuthus gibbosus (I think   )
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=271949#

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avaryc

A pretty unique picture I think > http://www.avaryc.com/sneakpanzer2.jpg

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## leiurus

Wow! Very nice pics 423! I especially like the A. a. pic 

Dom

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## -Pepsi-Addict-

I just got my camera, so I only have these two pics, but will for sure be more to come later on 

(High res shots, be warned if on dial up)

My Emp
http://www3.telus.net/-Pepsi-Addict-/Pictures/cell2.JPG

And my Centruroides gracilis
http://www3.telus.net/-Pepsi-Addict-/Pictures/IMG_0266.JPG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim R.

I have a couple to look at I guess.
http://www.geocities.com/androctonus67/mycollection.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JeffG

i really like your site...very clean and well laid out.


----------



## Aviculariinae

_Androctonus Australis_.





_Buthacus leptochelys _ 





_Androctonus amoreuxi  _


----------



## MichiganHerp

*few of our babies*

here are a few of our babies but there will be more to come as of 10 am this morn ...lol 

B.Jacksoni






babies B.Jacksoni(from a loving mommy lol all 20 lived and eating 






P.Mosambicensis






A.Bicolor (loving couple lol but right now there fighting ) (he is sleeping on the couch) well in the corner of the tank *wonder what he did wrong*....lol





1.1 olive keeled flat rock( this is the male)






one lonly male desert hairy male **he needs a mate hope she comes in today lol** doesnt he look mad...woulnt you, with no girl friend ...lol






ok but those are the kids and well will post pic of the new babie as soon as they get here 

hope you all like our **well part(and a small part at that ) of our family...lol

we love all our kids to death lol

tony and jesika
Michigan Herpatiles

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## larsen

Here's my pics:  http://www.skorpioner.net/bildeside ny.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ythier

Mine : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/Gallerie.htm
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## larsen

Ythier said:
			
		

> Mine : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/Gallerie.htm
> Greetings,
> Eric


You have som really beautiful pics Eric


----------



## Ythier

Thanks, you too !  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

I didn't mean this thread in particular but anyway: Freshly moulted 4th instar C.gracilis:


----------



## G. Carnell

thats the one that didnt get eaten then >.<
very nice colouration, its the same colour as the earth..


----------



## fusion121

I still 7 that have not eaten each other, but ones had his tail chomped off


----------



## fusion121

Also:
Leiurus quinquestriatus 4th instar:






Parabuthus transvaalicus 2nd instar:






Grosphus limbatus 3rd instar:


----------



## Richard_uk

My pics can all be found here:

http://www.members.aol.com/rchrdgrov/Index.html


----------



## azztigma

Damn fusion, your P.trans and LQ are FAT!


----------



## fusion121

azztigma said:
			
		

> Damn fusion, your P.trans and LQ are FAT!


I feed them a great deal and keep them at a high temperature in order to convince them to moult.


----------



## G. Carnell

nice revamp of your site richard,

and yea  that LQ  ...  sheesh  can it walk?


----------



## Brian S

Here is some of my pics.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=33413


----------



## Spanks

I have a great pic of my H.spadix http://www.ssnakess.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27151&password=&sort=1&cat=503&page=1


----------



## MichiganHerp

fusion121 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean this thread in particular but anyway: Freshly moulted 4th instar C.gracilis:
> ]


LOL...you started something here lol...i think its a monster that mite get out of control...you mite have to shoot it fast lol ;P 

anthony and jesika 
michigan herpatiles


----------



## fusion121

Some old pictures:
Smerinigurus mesaensis:






Androctonus bicolor:






Androctonus Australis juv.:






Hadrurus arizonensis:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

H. h. hottentotta (Burkina-Faso) with scorplings

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Tityus

Hi Alaxander,

Is this a sister of the Hottentotta hottentotta from (Burkina Faso) I bought in Hamm from your friend   
Greetings 

Tom


----------



## guesskatiejules

Great idea!  A place for us to post all our pictures!  Hopefully it'll rise to sticky level soon!  :clap:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JeffG

Here is a pic of one of my C. Gracilis


----------



## SyN

One of 3 healthy and hiding emps

jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_77.jpg
jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_78.jpg
jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_79.jpg
jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_80.jpg
jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_81.jpg
jerrypower.homestead.com/files/Picture_82.jpg


----------



## Nazgul

Androctonus said:
			
		

> Hi Alaxander,
> 
> Is this a sister of the Hottentotta hottentotta from (Burkina Faso) I bought in Hamm from your friend
> Greetings
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

I don´t know if it´s related to your female but it´s from the same import and the same population, yes.

Babycurus jacksoni with scorplings.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Babycurus jacksoni with scorplings.


Hi Alex,
...I hope that this female isn't one of the babies I gave you in last Marsh !?   :wall:   
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Eric,

it is indeed . She gave birth a few weeks ago.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

You're my king :worship:   
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

Greetings,
Eric
(PS. And soon, for those who have (as me) never seen it, babies Scorpio maurus fuscus  They are just molting for the 2nd instar)


----------



## Bothrops

Here are one of my Buthus occitanus and my Leiurus quinquestriatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fusion121

Some new scorpions I got today : 

Buthus atlantis:






Centruroides bicolor/unknown species:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

-Pepsi-Addict- said:
			
		

> I just got my camera, so I only have these two pics, but will for sure be more to come later on
> 
> (High res shots, be warned if on dial up)
> 
> My Emp
> http://www3.telus.net/-Pepsi-Addict-/Pictures/cell2.JPG
> 
> And my Centruroides gracilis
> http://www3.telus.net/-Pepsi-Addict-/Pictures/IMG_0266.JPG




Very shiny emp....!


----------



## ArNT1

A picture of my first scorpion; a Hadogenes sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ythier

It's probably a beautiful male paucidens


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Female emp!! HOPEFULLY gravid. (mated June 2004)


----------



## ArNT1

Ythier said:
			
		

> It's probably a beautiful male paucidens


Thanks Ythier!


----------



## guesskatiejules

^^^^

Oh wow!  Do they always look like that right after molting? 
BTW, lovely scorps you have!  I'm so jealous!  :drool:


----------



## fusion121

Some less crappy pictures:


----------



## G. Carnell

the subaculear spine is EPIC!


----------



## fusion121

Yes its very pronounced in this species.


----------



## fusion121

A very freshly moulted Centruroides sp.(to 4th instar I think):


----------



## Ythier

mm..really don't looks like a young C.margaritatus for my opinion...  
Great photo


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> mm..really don't looks like a young C.margaritatus for my opinion...
> Great photo


I know the colouration is completely wrong , I hope lourenco can discover what it is.


----------



## fusion121

C.limbatus Male having a snack:






P.transvaalicus 3rd instar:


----------



## guesskatiejules

^^^^^

 :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 

Oh Fusion, it's BEAUTIFUL!  Wow, I love the colours!  Some very very nice pics.


----------



## G. Carnell

Not long left now.*







* the cricket died 2 minutes after this picture was taken


----------



## fusion121

A very freshly moulted L. quinquestriatus (big pics):


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi,
just to keep this thread alive ;0

the crypticity of Lychas mucronatus


----------



## guesskatiejules

He blends right into the rock!  That is so awesome!  :drool: 

Yeah, we need to keep this thread alive so it can be a sticky!


----------



## G. Carnell

lol, the rock is pretending to be a peice of cork bark then =D


----------



## VeNoMaTe

Need a new camera, but heres a few photos of some of the scorpions I am lucky enough to have.

Shaun

1)Bioculus caboensis due for a shed anytime now
2)Parabuthus villosus
3)Parabuthus namibensis
4)Vaejovis spinigerus
5)Nebo omanensis


----------



## 423

Oooh, that's some nice scorps VeNoMaTe. I especially like the villosus and namibiensis, I would really like to get my hands on a pair of those.  :drool:


----------



## Ythier

Beautiful , they come from Jeff, no ?  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## smalltime

Bioculus caboensis???
Where the hell did you get that from Shaun? Never seen that before.... :clap:  :}


----------



## VeNoMaTe

Ythier said:
			
		

> Beautiful , they come from Jeff, no ?
> Greetings,
> Eric


Yep I was lucky enough to buy a fair bit of stuff from Jeff last month  , was a great way to get back into scorpions after a break from keeping them. I have got the bug again and want to build my collection back up.

Shaun


----------



## errit

smalltime said:
			
		

> Bioculus caboensis???
> Where the hell did you get that from Shaun? Never seen that before.... :clap:  :}


Yeah, 
I never heard of that name before.
You have some awesome and rare species there man. I just can't get enough of the parabuthus sp.
Oh, and how large is the P. Villosus?
The P. Namibiensis looks a lot like A. Hoggarensis.


----------



## Ythier

VeNoMaTe said:
			
		

> Yep I was lucky enough to buy a fair bit of stuff from Jeff last month  , was a great way to get back into scorpions after a break from keeping them. I have got the bug again and want to build my collection back up.
> 
> Shaun


You was more lucky than me, I asked him for these two Parabuthus + the Bioculus, but unfortunately he didn't want (and I understand him) to post them for France  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe i asked for the bioculus too, but couldnt pick them up =D

i think you should post more pix of them


----------



## VeNoMaTe

Must have been some kind of divine sign or something that I must buy new scorpions, I had only just moved when I found they were up for grabs, turned out he lived just down the road from me   otherwise I would not have been able to pick them up.
The P.villosus is about 3-4 inches long just need to find some more for breeding.
One of the Bioculus shed so will try get some new pictures when I get home.

Shaun


----------



## fusion121

I think everyone wanted these species, me included  . Still I'm happy with the O.rugiceps, its been ages since I had a scorpion I cold safely hold.


----------



## errit

3/4 inches, i thought P. villosus was the largest buthid.


----------



## G. Carnell

maybe it isnt adult..


----------



## Ythier

VeNoMaTe said:
			
		

> The P.villosus is about 3-4 inches long just need to find some more for breeding.


I've also a young villosus (also 3-4 inches), don't know the sex yet...


----------



## errit

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> maybe it isnt adult..


Yeah Maybe, but it did look like an adult.


----------



## VeNoMaTe

The P.villosus could be bigger, not seen it today and I am really bad at guestimating sizes  :8o 

Shaun

A before and after shed photos of the Bioculus.


----------



## G. Carnell

where the hell is bioculus from?

the prosoma looks diplo-like,  nice pics


----------



## 423

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> where the hell is bioculus from?
> 
> the prosoma looks diplo-like,  nice pics


According to this page they come from North America, Canada or Mexico. http://online.sfsu.edu/~williams/scorpions/nascorplst.htm
Mexico would be my opinion from my google search


----------



## fusion121

VeNoMaTe said:
			
		

> The P.villosus could be bigger, not seen it today and I am really bad at guestimating sizes  :8o
> 
> Shaun
> 
> A before and after shed photos of the Bioculus.


Great looking scorpion, do you have a breeding pair?


----------



## VeNoMaTe

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> where the hell is bioculus from?
> 
> the prosoma looks diplo-like,  nice pics


I was led to belive they come from Mexico, but having real problems find any good information on them.

It would be nice to have a pair but dont think I am going to get that lucky, I am guessing the shed one is male and will check the other when its has shed as well. 

Shaun


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted O.rugiceps:


----------



## G. Carnell

nice,
which instar are they?
still babies or subadult?
freshly moulted scorp = the best
one of my grosphus is 5th inst also!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> nice,
> which instar are they?
> still babies or subadult?
> freshly moulted scorp = the best
> one of my grosphus is 5th inst also!


They are sub-adults, probably about 5th instar, and freshly moulted scorpions always look nice   (except when they are being eaten by a cage-mate)


----------



## redhourglass

Hello Shaun,

Great to see you hook up with Jeff.  A great guy with great contacts.  I went through him to get a certain book not available in the states at the time of distribution.  At any rate, I remember him having an Bioculus years ago and am surprised it is alive still if it is indeed the same individual(s).

George,  Bioculus are in deed of the previous family Diplocentridae and from Baja Mexico, Mexico.  The key to remember of this genus is that they two lateral eyes per side of carapace unlike three.  There are some problems, noted within literature, of the generic placement of Bioculus and Didmymocentrus.

Good luck Shaun,

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad




			
				VeNoMaTe said:
			
		

> I was led to belive they come from Mexico, but having real problems find any good information on them.
> 
> It would be nice to have a pair but dont think I am going to get that lucky, I am guessing the shed one is male and will check the other when its has shed as well.
> 
> Shaun


----------



## fusion121

lychas mucronatus scorpling eating, these guys are tiny so the focus is pretty poor:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Compsobuthus werneri, female and a pic of a part of my scorpion tanks.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

how nice one Alex!
never seen that scorp before ;-)

is it related to mesobuthus by any chance? (except buthid wise)
looks very alike..


----------



## fusion121

Very nice, I'm trying to get some compsobuthus myself but the collector is not being very helpful  

Yes Compsobuthus species are closely related to mesobuthus (and liobuthus if my memory serves), they seem to be quite distinctive in appearance though.


----------



## fusion121

Tank where I keep my scorplings:


----------



## smalltime

Are these the Compsobuthus from Israel? The dealer I dealt with was too vague for me, I didn't trust him much... :wall:  :wall:


----------



## fusion121

smalltime said:
			
		

> Are these the Compsobuthus from Israel? The dealer I dealt with was too vague for me, I didn't trust him much... :wall:  :wall:


Sharon   ?


----------



## Ythier

Beautiful, Alex  
Unfortunately young Compsobuthus spp are soooooo tiny and grow toooooooo slowly


----------



## smalltime

This guy was Israeli (?) and didn't speak english too well...I think he caught his own scorps, but the only thing he knew was that it was Compsobuthus. He had others but didn't really want to tell me what... :?


----------



## smalltime

Ythier said:
			
		

> Beautiful, Alex
> Unfortunately young Compsobuthus spp are soooooo tiny and grow toooooooo slowly


I was wondering why this awsome genus isn't well represented in the hobby trade...


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> smalltime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the Compsobuthus from Israel? The dealer I dealt with was too vague for me, I didn't trust him much... :wall:  :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon?
Click to expand...

....lol


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> ....lol


I'm confused...what so funny?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

no, my specimens don´t come from Sharon. And yes, they are growing very slowly indeed. The scorplings were born in August and only one of them molted twice since then. They are coming from israel originally. Further pictures (better ones than mine) can be seen at www.skorpione.de -> galerie -> index -> C. werneri. I´ve got another picture: Chaerilus celebensis from the Phillipines:

Greetings
Alex


----------



## fusion121

fantastic, I've never even seen a picture of that genus.


----------



## G. Carnell

WOW!
finally another pic of this fabled genus!

that is a very special scorp!


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> I'm confused...what so funny?


nothing   just the "I didn't trust him" of smalltime, and you say this name  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

Oh well I wasn't implying anything...yet


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides gracilis, adult female:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Apistobuthus pterygocercus, male
2.) Scorpio maurus fuscus
3.) Paraorthochirus sp.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

wow Alex, your last picture is really great, it's very difficult to take a good photo of Orthochirus because of the metasoma  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Eric,

thanks for the compliment. Yes, (Para)Orthochirus spp seem to hide under their metasoma all the time, very funny . By the way, the male A. pterygocercus has 55 pectinal teeth!

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Kaos

Really nice spp. Alex:drool:  Please tell me that you  will have some small ones for sale  in the spring


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> By the way, the male A. pterygocercus has 55 pectinal teeth!


Funny, my one had also 55-56 teeths  
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/FApisthobuthusPterygocercus.htm


----------



## fusion121

Kaos said:
			
		

> Really nice spp. Alex:drool:  Please tell me that you  will have some small ones for sale  in the spring


I second that


----------



## smalltime

Those are definately worthy of the scorpion-files.... :worship:  :clap: He doesnot have such nice pics of Orthochirus (Sorry Eric ;P )


----------



## Ythier

smalltime said:
			
		

> Those are definately worthy of the scorpion-files.... :worship:  :clap: He doesnot have such nice pics of Orthochirus (Sorry Eric ;P )


Don't be sorry, I know that my photo is awful


----------



## redhourglass

Hello all,

Noticed I didn't place any pictures in the thread.  Three pictures, one is P. trans. with excuvia Click , second is the room I kept the theraphosids and scorpiones (old picture) and the third is A. bicolor.

Enjoy, be safe and happy holidays.


----------



## Ythier

Big room Chad, you're lucky


----------



## Ythier

Sexual sting


----------



## pandinus

:clap:  :worship: groooovy :worship:  :clap:


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> Sexual sting


 one of the best looking scorpion sp. I've ever seen Eric!!!
Excellent!


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
Another beautiful scorpion  I love the legs.


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> one of the best looking scorpion sp. I've ever seen Eric!!!
> Excellent!


Thanks for them Nikos   This scorpion is very strange, and also very different from his African cousins. A big evolution since the Gondwana...


----------



## Ythier

Hi again,
Ok so since we are in some setup pictures, and since I've just modified my scorpions setup (I isolated it with polystyrene and aluminium), here's some pics.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## errit

Incredible!
I feel small with my 1 scorpion


----------



## G. Carnell

WOW
beautiful opistacanthus! it sure is unique!

and very nice setup too! must take a while to clean/water/feed them


----------



## fusion121

Eric that U. planimanus is amazing, wheres you specimen from?


----------



## Ythier

errit said:
			
		

> Incredible!
> I feel small with my 1 scorpion


I had also 1 scorpion  




			
				fusion121 said:
			
		

> Eric that U. planimanus is amazing, wheres you specimen from?


North east of South Africa, you can see it on Leeming's book.


----------



## Steven

Eric !!!    you ins*ne French scorp-dude  ;P 

that's some incredible set-up you've got there  :worship: 




very nice  :clap:


----------



## G. Carnell

oh yea,
nice mouse mat ;O


----------



## MACZ

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Another beautiful scorpion  I love the legs.


Eric that is fantastic,where can I buy some? :worship:


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> ...must take a while to clean/water/feed them


Hi,

indeed! It already takes me about 3 hours to do it with my scorpions and I don´t have that much specimens. By the way, nice bino, Eric. What did you pay for it?

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> By the way, nice bino, Eric. What did you pay for it?


I didn't pay  , it's my working bino.
It's a little bino but quite good, with digital video camera, it cost about 2500 euros if I remember well.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## VeNoMaTe

Stunning scorpions and set up  :clap: 

"one day I will be that organised"  :liar: 

Shaun


----------



## The Juice

This is my DesertHairy Scorpion (H. Spandix)


----------



## Steven

Guess i'll trow in my set-up too (only about 12 scorps for now :8o )
but i'll move to a new home (and invert-room) next week,... 
so more space for scorps   

anyway,... this is how it looks now:
(my escape-proof cabinet,...   )


----------



## Ythier

hé, héééé... wonderful setup Steven !  
Only 12 scorpions.......but how many centipedes ?!?!   :worship: 
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## redhourglass

Hello all,

The picture below was taken tonight.  I recently moved (cities) and the display is simple and basic for a temporary holding.

Nice mouse pad Eric.     ;P 

Seasons Greetings,

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Ythier

*Led*

Wow, nice hi-fi speaker Chad :worship:   

Btw, I see your LED flash light (is it one ?). This kind of flash light is not very expensive now, so I have a question : can I replace these LEDs by UV LEDs ?? I'm sure I'm not the first to wonder ? :? 

Thanks.
Eric


----------



## Nikos

Hi Eric,
I think you can change the leds.
If I remember correct this is what John (Kuggelager) did with his "home-made" scorp detector.


----------



## Ythier

Ok thank you Nikos. I hope John will read this thread.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## smalltime

Ythier said:
			
		

> Btw, I see your LED flash light (is it one ?). This kind of flash light is not very expensive now, so I have a question : can I replace these LEDs by UV LEDs ?? I'm sure I'm not the first to wonder ? :?


I did... It works perfectly...you only have to take care that the flash light has the right beam/ that the beam is adjustable....So you can scan a large area (more LED's needed) or a specific spot


----------



## scorpiology.de

Ythier said:
			
		

> Wow, nice hi-fi speaker Chad :worship:
> 
> Btw, I see your LED flash light (is it one ?). This kind of flash light is not very expensive now, so I have a question : can I replace these LEDs by UV LEDs ?? I'm sure I'm not the first to wonder ? :?
> 
> Thanks.
> Eric


Hi, Eric!

I did it many times! 
My favorite is a flash light with 12 Nichia UV-LED´s with 375nm!
With this ultimate tool the scorps "in the wild" have no chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A few days ago, i got some Vachoniolus globimanus with this "SCORPIONRADAR", in the UAE!

Gunther

P.S.: Thank you again for your biblio-help!! 
 :clap:


----------



## Ythier

Hi Gunther,
Nice to see you here  
Thanks for your reply, I will try and will test it soon in south America  
Greetings,
Eric
(PS. you're welcome for the biblio  )


----------



## redhourglass

Hi Eric and all,

I purchased it during the buzz (banner on arachnoboards) earlier this year.  32 UV LEDs in a maglite.  Simple and yet so powerful as opposed to carrying a battery pack, back pack, cords etc and an long UV tube in the thick of brush, i.e. riparian areas in the deserts. Here is the link Click .

Already mentioned, John (Kug) and Dave (Skin) built there own models and I can attest did great the field after the latest ATS conference.  See this thread...Click .   Also, I tend to favor the Bass Pro  product for durability in the field for I have more field experience with it than the 32 UV LED Maglite or the UV wand/tube by BioQuip Click 

All are great in their own ways.  UV LEDS are awesome and I concur with the analogy Gunther provided.  "SCORPIONRADAR"

Seasons Greetings,

Sinc. Chad  




			
				Ythier said:
			
		

> Btw, I see your LED flash light (is it one ?). This kind of flash light is not very expensive now, so I have a question : can I replace these LEDs by UV LEDs ?? I'm sure I'm not the first to wonder ? :?
> 
> Thanks.
> Eric


----------



## Ythier

Thanks for your reply Chad,
I know this Maglite from Xenopus, but I hesitate to order it from France, it's a long way and the flashlight+shipping is quite expensive. So I would rather to modify a LED flashlight with UV LEDs.
But now I saw the John and Dave models I have more ideas, thanks  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

Hi again,
Sorry, I know we aren't in a thread on flashlights, but I have two last questions :
- In usual LEDs flashlights, are the LEDs soldered, or just pluged ? So can we change it easily ?
- Gunther, you say that your favorites are LEDs 375nm. And on Xenopus they recommend 395nm for scorpions ...?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

The Euscorpius paper on LED lights by Low recommends using 395nm LEDS.  However the maximum UV absorbance for scorpion cuticles occurs at about 360nm so the 375nm LED would give you higher intensity fluorescence, making the scorpions easier to see, but there would be very little difference.


----------



## Ythier

Oh I didn't remember this paper, I'm going to read it. Thanks  lot  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## DE3

*Buthus occitanus mardochei*

*after first meal 4th instar

'3*


----------



## alex

Your Buthus looks like my Buthus, but mine was sold as B. tunetanus. Looks more like your.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Androctonus bicolor, male
2.) Tityus falconenis, male

Gretings
Alex


----------



## redhourglass

Hi !

Androctonus australis
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/A.A..JPG

Androctonus amoreuxi
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/A.am..JPG

Androctonus bicolor
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/A.bi..JPG

Hadrurus arizonensis
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/H.a..JPG

Parabuthus transvallicus exuviae (music--dark theme)
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/Ptranvsmolts2.html
(captured these images with the Intel Scope--old)

Seasons Greetings,

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Mesobuthus sp.
2.) Parabuthus mossambicensis
3.) Androctonus bicolor

Greetings
Alex


----------



## scorpiology.de

Hi!

Buthus occitanus (Amoreux, 1789):






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/b_occitanus.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Hottentotta jayakari (Pocock, 1895)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/h_jayakari.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Nebo omanensis (Francke, 1980)






More pic´s:
http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/n_omanensis_2.htm
and
http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/n_omanensis.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Compsobuthus werneri werneri (Birula, 1908)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/c_werneri.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Leiurus quinquestriatus (Birula 1908)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/l_quinquestriatus.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Scorpio maurus fuscus (Hemprich & Ehrenberg, 1829)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/s_maurus_f.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

Mesobuthus eupeus (C. L. Koch, 1839)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/m_eupeus.htm


----------



## G. Carnell

that mesobuthus is VERY VERY nice, ghostly even!


----------



## El Johano

scorpiology.de said:
			
		

> Leiurus quinquestriatus (Birula 1908)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic´s:
> 
> http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/l_quinquestriatus.htm



That is a VERY nice Leiurus!  :clap:


----------



## Ythier

wow Gunther... your pictures in the wild are really beautiful  :drool:


----------



## Fenris

A couple pics of my P. imperator.  He's just a widdle guy:

Nero 01

Nero 02

Nero 03

Nero 04


----------



## scorpiology.de

Ythier said:
			
		

> wow Gunther... your pictures in the wild are really beautiful  :drool:


Thank you Eric!

Gunther

P.S.: The Biblio is online!

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/gastautoren/g_dupre/dupreindex_fr.htm


----------



## scorpiology.de

El Johano said:
			
		

> That is a VERY nice Leiurus!  :clap:


This guy lives near Salalah, Oman!


----------



## El Johano

scorpiology.de said:
			
		

> This guy lives near Salalah, Oman!


I need to go there


----------



## scorpiology.de

Scorpio maurus palmatus (Hemprich & Ehrenberg, 1829)






More pic´s:

http://www.skorpione.de/htm/galerie/s_maurus.htm


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Diplocentrus sp., Belize

Greetings
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

with the combination of Alex, Eric and Scorpionlogy.de in a few months we will have every species of scorp in this section!

very nice Alex, thats one odd scorp


----------



## scorpiology.de

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> with the combination of Alex, Eric and Scorpionlogy.de in a few months we will have every species of scorp in this section!
> 
> very nice Alex, thats one odd scorp


My name is Gunther...  
It´s easier than scorpiology.de!

Merry X-mas & Happy New Year!

Gunther


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe Hi Gunther,
Merry Xmas to you too!


----------



## fusion121

Wow we're getting some fantastic species pictures on this thread now, keep it up


----------



## chulopiscinas

Bothrops said:
			
		

> Here are one of my Buthus occitanus and my Leiurus quinquestriatus


wow! are very very seemed the two Species


----------



## mysza1983

_Centruroides gracilis_ 5 instar.







_Opisthophthalmus boehmi_







_Orthochirus innesi_ adult female


----------



## G. Carnell

WOW,
are you sure thats a c.gracilis!?


----------



## errit

Ortochirus is very rare. it has a huge tail, is it very venemous?


----------



## redhourglass

Hi !

Inclosed are the following:

*Smeringurus mesaensis*

*Pandinus cavimanus*

*Hadrurus arizonensis* [pallid form]

Provided links for dial up members rather than an download time on the boards.

Kind Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Kaulback

Those are some nice looking scorps   That's a cool close-up of P. cavimanus...I kinda want one and I already have too many things on my wishlist


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

a dwarf and a giant of the genus Euscorpius, both of them are adult females. The coin is a European 1 Cent coin.

1.) Euscorpius alpha
2.) Euscorpius italicus

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

Interesting pictures Alex :clap: 
I saw some E.italicus (near Florence) some years ago, and some specimens (especially adult males) were really enormous indeed.
Hope you will be able to reproduce it  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

Btw, one Euro cent coin is about 0,44 inches


----------



## G. Carnell

how the hell do you get all these RANDOM species!!!

Diplo from Belize.. i didnt even know belize existed! (let alone in pet trade)
then u had the very very rare Chaerilus from Philly, and now E.alpha!

JESUS!  
Nice work


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

thanks for the compliment. Actually I got most of the not so common species out of luck. The E. alpha I bought from a guy who collected some specimens during his holidays in the Northern Alps in Italy. 

Here´s another pic of the Diplocentrus sp. from Belize.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

really strange species... btw, do you know the sex ?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

yes, indeed. It definately does not belong to three of the four Diplocentrus sp. described for Belize. Maybe it´s the last remaining one but I wasn´t able to get a key or a description for this species yet. It could also be a species described for one of the neighbour countries.

I have no idea about the sex but I´m leaning towards male because of the elongated pincers.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Fergrim

It has a little tooth just near the stinger.. what's the function of it?


----------



## fusion121

Its called a subaculear tubercle, I don't think anyone knows if they serve a purpose or are just an evolutionary left-over.


----------



## NYbirdEater

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> WOW,
> are you sure thats a c.gracilis!?


I agree that looks huge for C g Maybe optical illusion?

Also, C gracilis I've seen are pretty much all black in color, although it does look like that one molted in there, maybe they darken??? :?


----------



## redhourglass

Hello Alex,

I sent an email to you prior to posting here.

Agree with the determination of sex being male.

Diplocentrus adult males will have the pedipalp chela granulation and keel structure unlike adult females.  The one thing about Diplocentrus is the tarsomere II spinal formation/formula for the alternate look into while examining the literature and trichobothria position of pedipalp chela etc.

I found an article by Reddell '77 pg.49 (not noted in email).  

Provided below is an old drawing of an Diplo I did through Sissom's collection.
http://www.geocities.com/redhourglass/Diplodraw.jpg

Thank you Alex and look out for the literature pak.

Kind Regards.

Sinc. Chad 




			
				Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> yes, indeed. It definately does not belong to three of the four Diplocentrus sp. described for Belize. Maybe it´s the last remaining one but I wasn´t able to get a key or a description for this species yet. It could also be a species described for one of the neighbour countries.
> 
> I have no idea about the sex but I´m leaning towards male because of the elongated pincers.
> 
> Greetings
> Alex


----------



## Christoph

*Androctonus bicolor*


----------



## Brian S

*Androctonus bicolor (again)*


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

*Androctonus Bicolor (again and again and again) =D*

This is Nightmare and Demona.    ;P


----------



## Brian S

*Centruroides gracilis*

I am starting to like these rather well.  
What am I saying !?!......I like all scorpions :wall:


----------



## Brian S

*Hadrurus arizonensis*

These are great scorps whether you are a beginner or an old hand at keeping scorps.


----------



## Christoph

*Heterometrus spec.*

Sorry for the bad Picture.


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Christoph
Nice Het 

get us some better pics and a locality and maybe we can ID it for ya


----------



## Christoph

Thanks,
Here are more Pics but they aren't good too :wall: .


----------



## G. Carnell

hi,
maybe a male H.petersii or H.spinifer
the claws are odd!


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> Btw, one Euro cent coin is about 0,44 inches


 I've seen this E. Alpha and it is extremely small!!! 
A wellfed e.italicus 2nd instar scorpling is bigger that an adult e.alpha.
Strange little scorp..


----------



## G. Carnell

LOL?
thats ridiculous!  
thats quite small :|


----------



## NYbirdEater

*Life after death...*

Here's my Hadrurus arizonensis, even though it died recently i managed to snap these few crappy shots when I first got it earlier this year.


----------



## fusion121

My new Compsobuthus werneri werneri:


----------



## Ythier

Great Fusion !  
...if you have babies : good luck, I hate babies Compsobuthus :wall:


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Great Fusion !
> ...if you have babies : good luck, I hate babies Compsobuthus :wall:


The adults seem to be very small, the babies must be tiny.


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> a dwarf and a giant of the genus Euscorpius, both of them are adult females. The coin is a European 1 Cent coin.
> 
> 1.) Euscorpius alpha
> 2.) Euscorpius italicus
> 
> Greetings
> Alex


Btw Alex...
I've just found my male E.italicus so I took a picture (next to an adult male E.tergestinus). Big guy...
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> The adults seem to be very small, the babies must be tiny.


...tinyssimo ! and they don't grow !  
I speak of C.arabicus, but I think it's the same thing with babies C.werneri (Alex have some if I remember well).


----------



## G. Carnell

wow that italicus sure is big!
is that tegestinus only slightly smaller than the flavicaudis?


----------



## Ythier

yes it was almost the same size of flavicaudis..


----------



## Nazgul

Ythier said:
			
		

> ...tinyssimo ! and they don't grow !
> I speak of C.arabicus, but I think it's the same thing with babies C.werneri (Alex have some if I remember well).


Hi,

yes, indeed. Mine were born in August and two of them are still 2. instar. Eric, were´s your E. italicus from?

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Ythier

Italy   (Sienna, near to Florence)


----------



## Nikos

We Greeks, have them bigger 
the e.italicus I mean


----------



## Ythier

French also (...not the E.italicus  )


----------



## scorpiology.de

* Androctonus crassicauda (Olivier, 1807), Rub al Khali, Oman*


----------



## NYbirdEater

scorpiology.de said:
			
		

> * Androctonus crassicauda (Olivier, 1807), Rub al Khali, Oman*


that's crassicauda? Looks like A bicolor. :?


----------



## errit

No definitly crassicauda


----------



## NYbirdEater

What anatomical features tell you it's crassicauda? Just curoius, I have never owned the species.


----------



## errit

well, A. Bicolor pedipalps are more slender and often lighter colored. These are more bulbous and totally black


----------



## NYbirdEater

Cool thanks.


----------



## scorpiology.de

errit said:
			
		

> well, A. Bicolor pedipalps are more slender and often lighter colored. These are more bulbous and totally black


A. bicolor:







A. crassicauda:







A. bicolor:







A. crassicauda:







A. bicolor:







A. crassicauda:







A. bicolor:







A. crassicauda:


----------



## NYbirdEater

Great shots, very clear now.


----------



## scorpiology.de

*Centruroides gracilis , (Latreille, 1804)*


----------



## Kaos

Really nice pictures, Gunther. Do you have similar pictures of _Androctonus mauritanicus_? That would be helpfull.


----------



## errit

Very nice pictures. But they do indeed look very similar, just a few minor differences.
Oh and Razedahell. maybe you should compare your first A. Bicolor to these. Yours still looks like A. Crassicauda to me ;P


----------



## Ythier

good pics Gunther, very useful :clap:


----------



## scorpiology.de

errit said:
			
		

> Very nice pictures. But they do indeed look very similar, just a few minor differences.
> Oh and Razedahell. maybe you should compare your first A. Bicolor to these. Yours still looks like A. Crassicauda to me ;P


...this will help, too:








Gunther


----------



## fusion121

Great pics, I'd never noticed the difference in the metasomal carinae before.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Avaryc said:
			
		

> A pretty unique picture I think > http://www.avaryc.com/sneakpanzer2.jpg


Maybe no is the unique similar picture . The mine emp do the same.


----------



## smalltime

Ythier said:
			
		

> good pics Gunther, very useful :clap:



Indeed!!! (How did you get them in exactly the same positions..... :?    ) Maybe this should be in the species thread.... (mods???) very useful info...


----------



## chulopiscinas

*My bicolor*

photos from my machine of death.
ragedazell ,if you view this pics, you know now waht i learnt change the photos without your friendly help.jeje


----------



## errit

Nice pictures chulopi. And indeed very good id. keys on A. Bicolor and A. crassicauda. you have to look up close to identify these differences but it gives you certeinty.


----------



## Brian S

*Leiurus quinquestriatus*

I finally got a new photo of this scorp. Black sand really makes a yellow scorp stand out :}


----------



## chulopiscinas

*more bicolor pics*

thanks for your comments, errit.
i have more  pics, are this:


----------



## chulopiscinas

*More bicolor pics*

excuse me if yours think what are more photos, i have one more(in other post) and finish.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

What hapen chulopiscinas?   at the end you decided to post the fotos of your bicolor.

Really good idea to put the AB inside a tube glass. 

Really nice pics, and good enclosure.

See you.

Nice fotos  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## NoS

So many broken pics and links.

Is there any reason why this forums doesnt have its own members gallery.
I see this on every other vBulletin forums. That way members can upload the pics and they will stay here.
I would assume space is the issue, but maybe not.


----------



## chulopiscinas

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> What hapen chulopiscinas?   at the end you decided to post the fotos of your bicolor.
> 
> Really good idea to put the AB inside a tube glass.
> 
> Really nice pics, and good enclosure.
> 
> See you.
> 
> Nice fotos  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


Hello Mr carod, y digo yo, q coño hacemos hablando tu y yo por aki en inglés? jajaja
Thanks for tour comments, see you in the msn , please no more misiles from this personaje que nos amenazo with him.ole el spanglish.
 byeeeeeee


----------



## Androctonus_bic

We must be crazy, or a little bit gilipollas speaking in inglish here.
You have a nice AB, but if you play a lot with it at the end it still your nabo.
And what will do I, if you result still, I 'm not a doctor yet. I don't want that you become dead. If is not love, I don't know what is it. ;P 

Ok see you in the messenger.

Adios jodido piscinero.


----------



## G. Carnell

NoS said:
			
		

> So many broken pics and links.
> 
> Is there any reason why this forums doesnt have its own members gallery.
> I see this on every other vBulletin forums. That way members can upload the pics and they will stay here.
> I would assume space is the issue, but maybe not.


www.arachnopics.com


----------



## Brian S

This is my male C gracilis. Note that part of his chela (pincer) is missing. Doesn't seem to slow him down though.






Babycurus jacksoni






Androctonus bicolor


----------



## chulopiscinas

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> We must be crazy, or a little bit gilipollas speaking in inglish here.
> You have a nice AB, but if you play a lot with it at the end it still your nabo.
> And what will do I, if you result still, I 'm not a doctor yet. I don't want that you become dead. If is not love, I don't know what is it. ;P
> 
> Ok see you in the messenger.
> 
> Adios jodido piscinero.


i like to play with him, and if my bicolor sting me , it,s not a troubble,i will be useful the situation for to _<screw>_, because the sting provoke Priapism.hahaha
What do you think about, carod?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Maybe a sting of bicolor is better than viagra.  :} 
But try you first and if you follas un monton call me if you are not dead.
Nice idea.
Bye piscinero.


----------



## Kaos

I don't think that particular f... word will be approved by the moderators. And man you have a serious problem if you need to be stung by a scorpion to do that.......  ;P  ;P   

Statements like this also makes me seriously doubt that you should keep this animal at all.


----------



## chulopiscinas

Kaos said:
			
		

> I don't think that particular f... word will be approved by the moderators. And man you have a serious problem if you need to be stung by a scorpion to do that.......  ;P  ;P
> 
> Statements like this also makes me seriously doubt that you should keep this animal at all.


Hello kaos, it,s only a joke , i kwow what the my A bicolor stungs are seriusly.
and don,t need his sting for..... hahaha.
But it,s true what i play with him and anger , but carefully.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

We want to apologyse to do that kind of jokes.
We so sorry. :8o 
It will never happen again.


----------



## Kaos

No problem with me, as long as you take the animals seriously. Actually the joke was kinda of funny   But that language is'nt apropriate as there's people down to 10 years old on this forum.

Now maybe we should get back to the topic of this thread which is Scorpion pictures


----------



## NoS

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> www.arachnopics.com


Then how come there isnt a link?
On other boards there is a link that says "Members Gallery" or just "Gallery" at the top between "Members list" and "Calendar", or somewhere around that list.


----------



## G. Carnell

Here are 2 pics; they were caught in Southern Corsica and are about 2-3cm max


----------



## Gemein

Awsome pics everyone. I have a few pictures of me handling my Emps; i'll hopefully have them uploaded shortly. Well, once i'm not too lazy to do so lol


----------



## Brian S

Androctonus australis






Babycurus jacksoni






Centruroides gracilis






Androctonus bicolor


----------



## G. Carnell

lol, the first AB pic is wicked 

just taking a relaxed approach with one claw hehe looks like torture ;\


----------



## Brian S

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> lol, the first AB pic is wicked
> 
> just taking a relaxed approach with one claw hehe looks like torture ;\


It had already stung the cricket so it must have been waiting for it to die lol


----------



## fusion121

Another Compsobuthus werneri werneri pic, I love the carinae on the tergites of this species:


----------



## SpaceHawk

It looks really cool keeled up like that..It makes it look more reptile like.


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Another Compsobuthus werneri werneri pic, I love the carinae on the tergites of this species:


I love it also   Do you know the sex of your specimens ?


----------



## Ythier

Young P.mossambicensis...sunbathing after molt


----------



## Fince

juv. Hadogenes paucidens


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> I love it also   Do you know the sex of your specimens ?


No idea, I don't know any sexually dimporphic characters in this species, and they are really small so counting pectine teeth is not going to be easy :rolleyes.  When I have some time with magnifying glass I will try to check. Great P.mossambicensis pic.


----------



## G. Carnell

fusion121 said:
			
		

> No idea, I don't know any sexually dimporphic characters in this species, and they are really small so counting pectine teeth is not going to be easy :rolleyes.  When I have some time with magnifying glass I will try to check. Great P.mossambicensis pic.


 how long are the adults?


----------



## fusion121

Its a small species, I think the adults are only 2-3cm in length.


----------



## Ythier

Fince said:
			
		

> juv. Hadogenes paucidens


Really beautiful picture Fince !


----------



## Fince

Ythier said:
			
		

> Really beautiful picture Fince !


Thank you very much! Picture from beautiful animal


----------



## fusion121

Another small scorpion, Buthus atlantis 3rd instar


----------



## King_Baboon_Guy

Bloody Hell Fusion LOL  

How many scorpions do you have????

How many species do you have?

 :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Ythier

Fince said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! Picture from beautiful animal


ok so : beautiful picture from a beautiful animal


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Another small scorpion, Buthus atlantis 3rd instar


Great pic Fusion, do you keep well this species ? I had many deaths with B.atlantis, don't know why.


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Great pic Fusion, do you keep well this species ? I had many deaths with B.atlantis, don't know why.


All bar one of my scorplings have moulted, all sucessfully. I keep them, like most of my desert species, on dry sand. Though I do spray them once a week as I heard they like a slightly higher humidity.


----------



## Fince

Ythier said:
			
		

> ok so : beautiful picture from a beautiful animal


lol, ok, you win! I can't continue to "inflect" . 

Thx again!


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> All bar one of my scorplings have moulted, all sucessfully. I keep them, like most of my desert species, on dry sand. Though I do spray them once a week as I heard they like a slightly higher humidity


Ok thank you


----------



## fusion121

Edit: they've all now moulted sucessfully, I just checked the last one


----------



## fusion121

A new species thanks to a certain forum member  ,
Diplocentrus lindo scorplings, tiny little things:


----------



## prang11

Amazing pictures everyone.  Makes me want to own a few more scorps.  Ill have to post pictures once my shipment comes in.


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Fusion,
nice pic! you must have a nice cam...
what macro distance does it have to take pix like that!?
thats like x100 magnification


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Hi Fusion,
> nice pic! you must have a nice cam...
> what macro distance does it have to take pix like that!?
> thats like x100 magnification


My macro distance is not very good (4cm), but I use the highest detail mode then zoom in with software, I'll try and get a better one, they wouldn't stay still while I was taking it so its a bit blurred. They were really agressive, one of the thm was stinging my finger like crazy as I tried to coax it into its new home.


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
some trials of the day...


----------



## G. Carnell

salut eric, 
how long are the xanthopus?
they look very nice in terms of "big black scorps"


----------



## Ythier

Hi George,
I didn't measure it but I think they are about like a spinifer.


----------



## Ythier

Mmm...it seems that I like to post pics today  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Brian S

Parabuthus transvaalicus 







Androctonus australis 







Androctonus bicolor 







Centruroides sp (either gracilis or margaritatus)


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
Your Centruroides sp should be more either gracilis or limbatus rubricauda, I think definitively not margaritatus.


----------



## Brian S

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Your Centruroides sp should be more either gracilis or limbatus rubricauda, I think definitively not margaritatus.


Do you know how to tell them apart? Why do you rule out margaritatus? I am very interested in this  

Thanks  

BTW, I can take different pictures if you would like.


----------



## Ythier

It just looks like more to C.gracilis (or limbatus) than C.margaritatus for me, but I can make a mistake  
I just started a thread on Centruroides spp, perhaps you can put the first pics of this thread and we will be able to compare it with other pics  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Your Centruroides sp should be more either gracilis or limbatus rubricauda, I think definitively not margaritatus.


Hi Eric, what leads you think limbatus, I didn't think it had a colour morph like this, it also seems to lack the darkened granulation on metasoma


----------



## Brian S

It was labeled as C limbatus but they look just like my C gracilis. 

Eric, I will can post some better photos if you need them.


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Hi Eric, what leads you think limbatus, I didn't think it had a colour morph like this, it also seems to lack the darkened granulation on metasoma


Yes I though to the rubricauda morph but you're right, it looks like more to a gracilis...


----------



## Brian S

Anyone like B jacksoni?


----------



## fusion121

eating:


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted Androctonus species:


----------



## Brian S

*Parabuthus mossambicensis*

This Buthid seems to be an unsung hero among scorpion collectors. I think they are under rated in the hobby.


----------



## leiurus

Hey Brian! Nice pics!


----------



## Brian S

leiurus said:
			
		

> Hey Brian! Nice pics!


Thanx!!!
How have you been Dom?


----------



## Michael

Buthus occitanus


----------



## Nikos

First, Tityus serrulatus

Second, Compsobuthus Arabicus after molt. This little guy died 2 weeks after he/she molted and I have no idea why :wall:


----------



## Nikos

androctonus bicolor in the sun


----------



## Nikos

Euscorpius Italicus.
Notice the different colors in the second speciment, they are from a different locality.


----------



## G. Carnell

wicked pics Nikos,
too bad about the little composo... its claws seem really nice

greedy little italicus too


----------



## leiurus

Brian S said:
			
		

> Thanx!!!
> How have you been Dom?


Hey no problem! I have been very fine thx and you? You know i don't have much time to post and read here because of my homework... and school lol. Glad to see you again


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Euscorpius Italicus.
> Notice the different colors in the second speciment, they are from a different locality.


Where they come from Nikos ?
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> Where they come from Nikos ?
> Cheers,
> Eric


 northwestern greece. The collection sites are some 40 klm away from each other.

I haven't checked if the light colored one is indeed an e.italicus or an other euscorpius sp.
Ofcourse it could be a subadult but I'm not sure of this either cause it's not very big neither very small....


----------



## Ythier

Thank you Nikos, beautiful specimen !
By the way, if someone is interested I have updated the _Euscorpius spp _ in my "origins" database according to the last paper of Fet in _Euscorpius_ n°17 (+ in the same time Heterometrus, Parabuthus, and some other genus/species...). All should be correct (link)
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell

Ythier said:
			
		

> Thank you Nikos, beautiful specimen !
> By the way, if someone is interested I have updated the _Euscorpius spp _ in my "origins" database according to the last paper of Fet in _Euscorpius_ n°17 (+ in the same time Heterometrus, Parabuthus, and some other genus/species...). All should be correct (link)
> Greetings,
> Eric


eric, c'est bien toi qui m'a dit que le E.terg de corse c'est bien E.tergestinus corsicanus oui?

ton site il rock


----------



## Ythier

Hi George,
I don't speak french, sorry  
According to Fet & Gantenbein in Corsica it's _E.tergestinus _ (it was previously _E.carpathicus corsicanus_ if I remember well).


----------



## G. Carnell

oh, so Euscorpius tergestinus doesnt have any subspecies anymore?

there is alot of variation within the species..


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> oh, so Euscorpius tergestinus doesnt have any subspecies anymore?


Exact



			
				G. Carnell said:
			
		

> there is alot of variation within the species..


and it's not finished


----------



## Christoph

It was sold as Tityus sp. 1. instar


----------



## Christoph

Heterometrus sp. male












and female


----------



## fusion121

Hi
That looks a lot like a young Babycurus jacksoni, though with young instars its very difficult to tell.


----------



## Christoph

Hi,
I know it looks like B. jacksoni or O. dentatus.Mmmh,I must wait to it's adult.


----------



## G. Carnell

spider_eye said:
			
		

> Heterometrus sp. male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and female



hi
looks like Heterometrus petersii from Vietnam
no?


----------



## Christoph

Hi,
yes it could be but i'm not sure :?


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hi
> looks like Heterometrus petersii from Vietnam
> no?


Why not a laoticus George ?


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Hi
> That looks a lot like a young Babycurus jacksoni, though with young instars its very difficult to tell.


I think it's a young Tityus serrulatus (looks at the striped legs Fusion  )


----------



## fusion121

Hi Eric
I don't think its T. serrulatus, the body colouration is completely different to the T. serrulatus I've seen. Many scorplings have stripped legs so I don;t know if thats a good indicator  

Heres a T. serrulatus for comparison:


----------



## G. Carnell

Ythier said:
			
		

> Why not a laoticus George ?


this one has thicker claws, more bulbous claws, and a very much more indented prosoma than my H.laoticus


and the H.petersii in Kovariks new Heterometrus ID pdf has very deep structure at the rear of the prosoma

H.laoticus:







the supposed H.petersii prosoma:







EDIT: and the male has barely any granulation: compared to mine which has ALOT:


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Hi Eric
> I don't think its T. serrulatus, the body colouration is completely different to the T. serrulatus I've seen.


I agree with the body colouration, mine are exactly like yours. I just supposed T.stigmurus essentially because of the leg last segments stripped and the big dark spot on the patella of pedipalps... but you're probably right, the body coloration is too different... 
Christophe could you put a larger picture ?



			
				fusion121 said:
			
		

> Many scorplings have stripped legs so I don;t know if thats a good indicator


Just these last segments ? :?  never seen other species like that yet...perhaps an other Tityus species ? :?


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> this one has thicker claws, more bulbous claws, and a very much more indented "mountain thing" than my H.laoticus and the H.petersii in Kovariks new Heterometrus ID pdf has very deep "mountain things"
> EDIT< and the male has barely any granulation: compared to mine which has ALOT:


Thanks a lot George for these excellent explanations !


----------



## Christoph

Ythier said:
			
		

> Christophe could you put a larger picture ?


Hi,
Thats difficult because my cam is not so gut and the Scorps are very small.Prehaps I made morning new pics


----------



## fusion121

Hi
Heres a thread with some pictures of B. jacksoni scorplings, they have the striped legs have look the ones above, but its very tough to tell: 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35209&highlight=babycurus


----------



## Ythier

You are totally right Fusion :worship:  I did not remember that babies B.jacksoni had these legs.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Kaos

Sure looks like a young _Babycurus jacksoni_, which i've seen hundreds of. I've seen these id'ed as _Tiytus sp._ and _Centruroides sp._ from pictures before.


----------



## Christoph

Here is the new pic...


----------



## Brian S

spider_eye said:
			
		

> Here is the new pic...


Looks like B jacksoni


----------



## errit

yeah, or lychas.


----------



## Ythier

a bunch of scorplings !


----------



## G. Carnell

which species!?
i cant quite make out the claws..


liochelidae?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ythier

...a Leiurus, why ?  
It's an iteroparous (2nd) brood of I.politus.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Tityus

Nice Eric  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## G. Carnell

yay, it finally decided to eat!


----------



## Michael

Nice Grosphus G.carnel


----------



## Ythier

Does this limbatus come from our petshop George ?
Gravid or Fat ?


----------



## G. Carnell

yep, she comes from there
definately gravid, you can see the embryos very clearly without the flash, but i dont have a tripod, so it would be too blurry

i cant remember when i bought her...  
i think it was last febuary, exactly a year ago, or in january

its a long gestation period no?
i got 2 females, i was already gravid and gave birth, and this one was thin as a stick

no chance this species is parthenogenic?

2 babies i have kept dont seem to have the basal elongated pectinal tooth, do they develop this in the last instar (they are subadult) or do they always have it?


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> its a long gestation period no?


I think also, I don't know about the gestation of Grosphus spp, but growth seems to be long, so...



			
				G. Carnell said:
			
		

> no chance this species is parthenogenic?


I don't know ! I'd say no...but I saw in the past an iteroparous H.spinifer and a parthenogenetic B.mardochei, so all is possible...  



			
				G. Carnell said:
			
		

> 2 babies i have kept dont seem to have the basal elongated pectinal tooth, do they develop this in the last instar (they are subadult) or do they always have it?


I'm almost sure that they have this sexual dimorphism since the birth (it's the case in Uroplectes spp anyway)

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## rubra

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> i was already gravid and gave birth, and this one was thin as a stick


Erm, you forgot a "t"


----------



## G. Carnell

ehe ehe, 

silly mistake 

thanks eric, in that case i have 2 little males ;(

EDIT: i actually meant to say <<1 was gravid and gave birth>>


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> in that case i have 2 little males ;(


Good ! I have a young female


----------



## G. Carnell

the one on your site looks gravid already, no?
if not, you are welcome to 1 of the males


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> the one on your site looks gravid already, no?
> if not, you are welcome to 1 of the males


No, she's subadult (well, I think, what is the size of your adult female please ?)


----------



## G. Carnell

hi Eric
maybe 4-5cm max

a bit smaller than H.polystictus#

on looking at your pics again, yours might be subadult...
its claws should be slightly more bulbous i think


----------



## Ythier

ok thanks, so mine (3cm max) is subadult for sure !


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Well, a few weeks ago my Spadix just sat on his log and posed.  I have no idea at all why he did this, but I decided to take a few shots of it while he was standing there.  They turned out alright I think.

Last pic is of my female C. Vittatus, looking pretty fat.  Do female Vittatus go through a 7th instar?  I know the pic is bad, it just seems to be difficult to take a decent pic of her.


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe, that spadix is quite obviously evil!!!


----------



## Raan_Jodus

nah, the female I had was way nastier to me   :}   She actually tried to hurt me a few times when I moved her to a temp tank.


----------



## Nikos

first an odontobuthus odonturus with a b.dunia and second a p.cavimanus doing some acrobatic stuff.


----------



## G. Carnell

nice one! did the Odontobuthus actually eat the bug?

mating pics of E.flavicaudis (sexual sting lasted over 10 minutes) and an unwelcome intrusion!


----------



## Tom Coote

*Emperor*

One of my two emporers


----------



## SpaceHawk

vardoulas said:
			
		

> first an odontobuthus odonturus with a b.dunia and second a p.cavimanus doing some acrobatic stuff.




  My nephew got pinched by his p.cavimanus and it looked exactly like that, except it was his thumb!  I was so proud of him not freaking out and tossing the poor scorp across the room (he's 12).  He had the telson held in his other hand just sitting there almost crying, almost laughing.  It was a funny site.  

By the way, is that a pig ear (you know..the kind you can buy at Petco for your dogs)?  I didn't know scorps like that stuff


----------



## Black Hawk

i think i'll try to put my two cents worth in, it looks like a big brown leaf to me...i could be wrong, but there's my guess


----------



## Nikos

no it'a just a tree leaf I placed in his enclosure for shelter.

@ George: yes he ate it!!!! I've been expecting these odontobuthus to molt for more than 4 months now and to my surprise he ate again yesterday!!! Very slow growing for a buthid...

nice photos of your euscorpius!


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Very slow growing for a buthid...


I agree..


----------



## Ythier

These guys are nice after molt


----------



## fusion121

fantastic


----------



## Black Hawk

that really is amazing!    you have beautiful scorps ythier!


----------



## Black Hawk

"no it'a just a tree leaf I placed in his enclosure for shelter."

haha! i was right!


----------



## fusion121

Also freshly moulted:


----------



## Ythier

really beautiful photo Fusion ! :clap:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi, 

to keep this thread alive some pics of some of my new additions from the Terraristika last saturday:

1.) Compsobuths sp., Oman
2.) female Diplocentrus sp., Belize
3.) subadult Euscorpius sp., Korfu, Greece
4.) male Paraorthochirus sp. Wadi Shab, Oman

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Kaos

Wow Alex! That's som nice spp. and nice pics as well. I'll be going to Hamm next time......


----------



## fusion121

Wow I really need to go to one of these european shows, I really like that compsobuthus.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

thanks a lot. Well, actually all of the species on the pics above weren´t for sale in Hamm. I received them from a friend of mine whom I met there.

Here´s a pic of Mesobuths tamulus carrying a brood. Gestation period had been about 6 months.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Michael

Very very nice species and good pics   I like the Paraorthochirus and Mesobuthus tamulus  :drool:


----------



## Kali

is the Diplocentrus sp gravid?


----------



## Ythier

Very impressive this Euscorpius...


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

@Kristin: i´ve no idea, it´s a wc so maybe.

@Eric: Indeed, I´ve never seen such a pale Euscorpius. I haven´t ried to determine it yet.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Heartfang

Wow!  Nice pics everybody!  You are making me more and more jealous!


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> Very impressive this Euscorpius...


 Indeed very impressive speciment!
I haven't seen an euscorpion with such a pale body...and it doesn't look to young either.
From the collection site I'd say it's an e.italicus but again the coloration is very strange...

Would be interested to know your findings Alex once you try to determine it.


----------



## Nazgul

1.) Grosphus sp. Madagascar, gravid female (but unfortunately infected with the spot disease)
2.) Tityus falconensis carrying 1. instars

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Grosphus limbatus moulting to 4th instar:


----------



## Ythier

a female ? (first tooth)


----------



## G. Carnell

tell me when its adult and ill lend you a male 
once again i seem to have sold off all my females


----------



## G. Carnell

Nazgul said:
			
		

> 1.) Grosphus sp. Madagascar, gravid female (but unfortunately infected with the spot disease)
> 2.) Tityus falconensis carrying 1. instars
> 
> Regards
> Alex


hi Alex
are you talking about mycosis thingi?

my female G.limbatus had babies while she had mycosis, and they were all fine!


----------



## Nazgul

That´s good news. She´s highly gravid and I was worrying if she would make until the birth. One can see every single nymph clearly through the pleural membranes already so I guess chances are not that bad that I´ll get a healthy litter. Yes, I was talking about the "mycosis".

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

hi
what humidity do you use?

i keep mine at near Pandinus./heterometrus humidity and they seem fine

but maybe this is why one of my females died of mycosis?


----------



## Lateralus

Just wanted to share some pictures.

1. Androctonus australis  
2. Leiurus quinquestriatus



















Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## fusion121

@Eric Yes wow   I hadn't noticed that tooth, it is really enlarged

@George a breeding loan would be great, she's growing very quickly


----------



## fusion121

A better picture, she just finished her moult:


----------



## Nikos

a group of  3 female mesobuthus gibbosus.
They are together for around 2 months now and so far so good.


----------



## Ythier

Did you see some gibbosus together also in the wild Nikos ?
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Nikos

indeed Eric.
under a stone I found 3 of them last summer and they were all of the same size.


----------



## Michael

Hi 

This are my new scorpions


----------



## Michael

Buthacus leptochelys


----------



## G. Carnell

oOo nice Buthacus!  it looks evil!!

is it very agressive?


----------



## Michael

Hi

Yes it's a very agressive scorpion. Never seen species before more agressive then this one....


----------



## Tityus

Nice scorpion Michael  I know these


----------



## Michael

Thanks for these scorpions Tom, i like them realy :worship:


----------



## wikkid_devil

*My babies. Probably not very exciting to most......*

Especially you mega experienced hardcore types   but i love 'em none the less   

Introducing Cleopatra (glutton), Boudicca (camera slut) and Anthony (camera shy)


----------



## wikkid_devil

*The rest of the family....*

Brutus, Nero and Hadrian


----------



## G. Carnell

Nero isnt a P.imperator???


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Nope*

He's a Heterometrus spinifer. Don't worry he's in a seperate enclosure...see the post in the enclosures sticky


----------



## G. Carnell

wikkid_devil said:
			
		

> He's a *Heterometrus spinifer*. Don't worry he's in a seperate enclosure...see the post in the enclosures sticky



*sigh* 
doesnt look much like a spinifer..
where is it from? it isnt a "Vietnamese forest/hissing scorpion" is it?


----------



## wikkid_devil

That's the very same debate I had with the shop lol... but he looked at me like I was on another planet   

Personally i think he's a H. longimanus but until I get a deffinate I.D. I'll stick with the shop's 'lable' 

He's an agressive little b'stard tho lol and wont hold still long enough for any decent photo's


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi, 
here are a few pics of H.spinifer, and H.laoticus which is what i think your specimen is
H.spinifer:










------------------
H.laoticus (note no granulation on prosoma, like on your scorp)
http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/photos/heterometrus/def/5.jpg






EDIT: these two look different because the one on the left is an Adult male from Viet-nam, and the one on the right is a subadult female from Thailand


----------



## wikkid_devil

Been and had a closer look at Nero (boy was he upitty about it too lol) He has fine rounded granulation along the latteral edges of the carapace almost level with , but behind the lateral eyes. The surface of each manus is very smooth and matte (compared to the glossy finish on the rest of his body) however the ridges along them are very pronounced (like your sub adult female, but more so). As with all the examples you have posted above the granulation on his femur is is heavy and sharp.


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi
is it just me or have all my hyperlinks failed?
bloody internet..

Heterometrus are very hard to ID on the net, and probably with a microscope too, in the last pic i showed, this illustrates the variation of granulation in just one species, and there is a whole tangle of species out there, some easier and some harder to identify

H.longimanus by default has longer claws than yours, H.spinifer has claws similar to yours, but is generally alot more spikey and pitch black (shiny) compared to yours which is matt black (like H.laoticus)
H.spinifer also has strong granulation on either side of the eyes, this is visible in most pics

H.laoticus and H.petersii (both from SE Asia) have no granulation, but some slight marbling on the prosoma, no actual granules, but it doesnt look entirely smooth

here is the latest Heterometrus review: http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2004_15.pdf


----------



## wikkid_devil

Yup looks like all the links have gone tits up again lol. One of the things I enjoy most about this hobby is you never stop learning. The only thing that seperates an expert from newbie, is the experts have more questions lol.

I have got the link you posted downloaded and printed off somewhee, so i'll go and read through it again.... hopefully I will understand more of it now than I did last time I read it!


----------



## Christoph

Hi,
Tityus spec.(?)-freshly molted :}


----------



## G. Carnell

looks like typical Babycurus young
lovely yellow colour


----------



## fusion121

Yes, there was a similar discussion a while back.


----------



## TheNothing

oh, hell, i'll join in...

Parabuthus leiosoma   (from NW Inverts)
aka Tweak



Parabuthus transvaalicus   (rescued from Rose City Pets)
aka Marius



Hadrurus arizonenesis (from creaturetravelers.com)
aka Curly



Smeringurus mesaensis  (Scamps Pet Center)
aka Hod



Pandinus imperator  (craigslist rescue)
aka Memnoch



Centruroides sp.  (sold as margaritatus from Cold Blooded Creations.  seems more like gracilius to me)
aka Tequila


all pics linked to larger resolution versions...


----------



## Snake_Eyes

My one and only.   

Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## TheNothing

that's a great shot of the P.trans!!!


----------



## mr crab

MMMMM food


----------



## scorpiology.de

*Chaerilus spec., male , ex Borneo, Prov. Sabah*


----------



## 423

scorpiology.de said:
			
		

> *Chaerilus spec., male , ex Borneo, Prov. Sabah*


Oh my god, that's the most beautiful scorpion I've ever seen  :worship:


----------



## Ythier

wow...  
I think me too ! :drool:


----------



## scorpiology.de

*Chaerilus spec., female , ex Borneo, Prov. Sabah*


----------



## Ark

christ man beautiful absolutely especially the last pic..
what a beast  :clap:


----------



## scorpiology.de

*Liocheles spec., ex Borneo, Libaran Island (endemic??)*


----------



## G. Carnell

wow, did you go on a collecting trip?
L.australasiae is common on many islands around S E Asia, so there is a large chance that its that


----------



## scorpiology.de

*Vachoniolus globimanus, Levy, Amitai & Shulov, 1973, ex Sharjah, U.A.E.*


----------



## TheNothing

wow...
short and bulbous chela
and that aculeus looks LONG


----------



## Ythier

scorpiology.de said:
			
		

> *Vachoniolus globimanus, Levy, Amitai & Shulov, 1973, ex U.A.E, Sharjah*


Thanks for this splendid species Gunther ! :worship:


----------



## Michael

......:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 


regards 

Michael


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Whitout words  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Brian S

:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 
Cheers!!!! Nice scorpions


----------



## Tityus

Nice scorpions Gunther  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Brian S

*Heterometrus spinifer*

These don't see the limelight like my Buthids but they are great scorps in their own right. I'm sure G Carnell agrees.


----------



## G. Carnell

oh oh oh yes i do 

if you offer him/her a water bowl, itll clean itself up and look all shiny (normally)


----------



## Androctonus_bic

> G. Carnell oh oh oh yes i do
> 
> if you offer him/her a water bowl, itll clean itself up and look all shiny (normally)


My P.imp have water residues in her exosqueleton. Can I solve it if I offer to eperor a desionized water bowl?


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe
yea distilled or deionised

are u sure it isnt just "muck" ??
do u spray it directly?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Yes, I spray my imp directly, and in the exosqueleton junctions and depresions have an acumule of something white that is easy to supose that is water residues.
Do you think that is better to spray the terrarium whit destiled water? 
Of course the water that I give to scorp for drink is mineral water.

And the last question: I have also an H. arizonensis, but she never drinks in the dish. Is necessary use the water dish or this kind of scorpions obtain the water requiered just eating crikets?


----------



## G. Carnell

Hola
In Africa, they are sheltered from the rain, whether it is from burrows, trees and small bushes or termite moults


so stop spraying the scorpion directly, it obviously isnt good for its image


----------



## TheNothing

my H.a. only gets a bottle cap of water once a month for over night, and i've not seen him take water from it (then again, i don't stay up ALL night to watch)... they're rather accustomed to getting water from their crickets... especially if WC... i consider it a bit of a pease offering...


----------



## Black Hawk

just as a sort of "curtesy" you might say, i always have fresh water for all my scorps including my HA's. but as TheNothing said, i've yet to see it drink from it except for once when i first brought them home from the death trap of a pet shop they were kept at.  

poor little blokes....


----------



## Black Hawk

this thread is REALLY long, i think it's time it were made sticky status, for sure.


----------



## fusion121

Tityus trinitatis moulting to 3rd instar:


----------



## G. Carnell

wow.. those trinitatis are EVEN more beautiful than the paraensis!!
all yours have moulted?
only 2 of mine


----------



## fusion121

None of my paraensis have moulted yet, hopefully they will soon.


----------



## G. Carnell

hi
the day after i fed one it became greyish and moulted within the space of 12 hours or less


----------



## fusion121

Since you mentioned it I've just checked, 3 of them have moulted over night, nifty (agressive little guys, kept flailing at me):


----------



## G. Carnell

are you keeping them communaly??
nice pic, can see the long claws already


----------



## fusion121

No, indivudually. They would almost certainly eat each other if kept together  .


----------



## Christoph

_Tityus serrulatus_ 2.instar and _Centruroides_ bicolor morph 2.instar


----------



## Bayushi

*crappy pics of pooky in a temp tank*


----------



## fusion121

T.trinitatis eating:






Freshly moulted U. planimanus:


----------



## kovub

Here is my Emporer


----------



## Murziukas

Buthus Occitanus from Spain. approx. 5 cm


----------



## Christoph

_Euscorpius carpathicus _  adult


----------



## G. Carnell

wow
nice euscorp!


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Christoph,

I´m pretty sure your species is not E. carparthicus as this species is endemic to the Carpathian Mountains in Romania. I bought some of these also labeled as E. carparthicus. They are most likely E. tergestinus. Therefor I labeled mine as Euscorpius cf tergestinus. At the current point of taxonomy in Euscorpius it´s very difficult to determine species without knowing the origin (at least in some species). Our species might come from former Yugoslavia but I´m not 100% sure about that. Here are some pics of my specimens: LINK 
They are matching yours in morphology as far as one can tell by the pics, aren´t they?

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

Hi Alex,
Yes I think also that we've the same species.
Thanks for help!


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

seems spring´s coming  : Lychas mucronatus in action.

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

[porn] bow-chika-wow-wow [/porn]

good show!


----------



## Ythier

great pics Alex !
The last one is curious...


----------



## G. Carnell

LOL
eric, tu te calme!


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Eric,

yes, after the male had laid the spermatophore he didn´t pull her over it but she crawled underneath him to take it up. Don´t know why, I´ve never observed such a behaviour. Also she started to eat the remains of the spermatophore afterwards but I disturbed her accidentally and she flew.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Nikos

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> 
> yes, after the male had laid the spermatophore he didn´t pull her over it but she crawled underneath him to take it up. Don´t know why, I´ve never observed such a behaviour. Also she started to eat the remains of the spermatophore afterwards but I disturbed her accidentally and she flew.
> 
> Regards
> Alex



 good girl!


----------



## Aviculariinae

vardoulas said:
			
		

> good girl!


LMAO


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> 
> yes, after the male had laid the spermatophore he didn´t pull her over it but she crawled underneath him to take it up. Don´t know why, I´ve never observed such a behaviour. Also she started to eat the remains of the spermatophore afterwards but I disturbed her accidentally and she flew.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Thats a really interesting observation Alex, I've never seen it reported in any of the behavioural papers about scorpion mating.


----------



## TheNothing

never heard of that either...

Somebody was obviously ready and willing... not to mention impatient....


----------



## Ythier

I've already seen females (C.gracilis and N.hierichonticus) eating the spermatophore...but after having absorbed it !
Before having absorbed it is really strange, it doesn't make sense. Is it the first mating of this female Alex ?


----------



## TheNothing

i had to read it a couple of times, but she did absorb it first


----------



## Nazgul

Hi ,

yes, she absorbed it first. Sorry, if I wasn´t able to make myself clear. With "afterwards" I meant after having absorbed the spermatophore.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Hi
Yes the spermatophore eating is reported in Polis and by Lourenco I think, whats interesting is that the female was not guided by the male to the spermatophore, which I thought always happened.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

that fascinated me too. In the end the male was lifted by the female much more than on the last pic above. Looked really strange. Unfortunately I couldn´t take a picture as it all happened very fast.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Black Hawk

*here are my babies *

first: bailey-female-P. imp
second: Sebastian-male i think...-H. arizonis pallinus
third: Brian (after our very own, Brain S.   )-male...i hope-H. arizonis pallinus

in P. imp thread: not named-male-P. imp

not pictured: another not named P. imp, male i think



-Black Hawk


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> yes, she absorbed it first. Sorry, if I wasn´t able to make myself clear. With "afterwards" I meant after having absorbed the spermatophore.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Oh ok sorry, it's me, I did not understand.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

C gracilis 2nd instar
12 days old


click for larger than life


----------



## G. Carnell

very cute babies!

hopefully one day an orange handed baby will grow into an orange handed adult!!
that morph would be very popular!


----------



## TheNothing

i bet it would...
someday... one can dream...


----------



## demolitionlover

Some new pics of my Smeringurus mesaensis.


----------



## TheNothing

angelfire doesn't like hosting pics
http://www.angelfire.com/ult/exoticpets/sandscorp.html

good lookling S. mesaensis


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Black Hawk said:
			
		

> first: bailey-female-P. imp
> second: Sebastian-male i think...-H. arizonis pallinus
> third: Brian (after our very own, Brain S.   )-male...i hope-H. arizonis pallinus
> 
> in P. imp thread: not named-male-P. imp
> 
> not pictured: another not named P. imp, male i think
> 
> 
> 
> -Black Hawk


The H. arizonesis that you have are all of azizoneis subspecie, not of pallidus subspecie.

That is an Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus.


----------



## TheNothing

pallidus isn't even a recognized subspecies anymore... last i heard


----------



## G. Carnell

Some pics:
Heterometrus laoticus (Thailand) showing post-moult stretching:






pics of L.mucronatus and T.paraensis, (they're around the same size)


----------



## fusion121

Great stretching pic George.


----------



## Michael

Beautiful Tityus paraensis George! :drool:


----------



## fusion121

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> The H. arizonesis that you have are all of azizoneis subspecie, not of pallidus subspecie.
> 
> That is an Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus.


This is an interesting morph of Hadrurus arizonensis, normally the mesoma is much darker in Hadrurus arizonensis (and subspecies), I have not seen one with this colouration before.


----------



## G. Carnell

hi Oliver
Martin Goss had some of these last time i saw his list (if you want any)


----------



## Androctonus_bic

> The Nothing: pallidus isn't even a recognized subspecies anymore... last i heard.


Ok, I supose that pallidus is the subspecie, because if it was a variety of arizonensis, It will be H.arizonensis var. pallidus. 

But it is just a supusition. I'm not sure about this term.


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hi Oliver
> Martin Goss had some of these last time i saw his list (if you want any)


Thanks for the info, I actually saw some of his a while back but they were all the dark form pallidus, not this interesting gold form. Although this one has a lighter trigangle on the prosoma so I think its a golden form of  H. arizonensis (not pallidus at all).


----------



## TheNothing

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Ok, I supose that pallidus is the subspecie, because if it was a variety of arizonensis, It will be H.arizonensis var. pallidus.
> 
> But it is just a supusition. I'm not sure about this term.



It was formerly listed as Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus
sometime 2000 or 2001 (i can't find the reference now) the pallidus subspecies was done away with as the color variation can be found within litters.


----------



## TheNothing

2 weeks old
2nd Instar
C. gracilis


----------



## demolitionlover

TheNothing said:
			
		

> angelfire doesn't like hosting pics
> http://www.angelfire.com/ult/exoticpets/sandscorp.html
> 
> good lookling S. mesaensis


Thank you : ) He is my fav.


----------



## Hoosier

Pic of my imperator on a feeding-frenzy  :}


----------



## Christoph

_Rhopalurus junceus _  ;P


----------



## TheNothing

spider_eye said:
			
		

> _Rhopalurus junceus _  ;P



jealous
bastid


----------



## prang11

TheNothing said:
			
		

> jealous
> bastid


Ill second that.  That thing looks awsome.


----------



## Michael

yea, I like that dark triangular marking on the carapace, very nice scorpion


----------



## TheNothing

Michael said:
			
		

> yea, I like that dark triangular marking on the carapace, very nice scorpion


Kinda like the anti-H. arizonensis


----------



## Christoph

1. _Tityus serrulatus _ 3. instar

2. _Rhopalurus junceus _ 3. instar


----------



## ThatGuy

That pick that Hoosier put up of his emp is like the sweetest pick ive ever seen!


----------



## Tityus

Very nice pictures Christoph  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Euscorpius balearicus from Mallorca

1.) male
2.) female
3.) she´s so fat, you can see the intestines even through the tergites (and something else which looks a little bit like embryos  )

Regards
Alex


----------



## Ythier

:}  :}  :}  Alex !


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
Don't know what it is yet (don't looks like my other trilineatus/minax/polystictus), but it's a beauty...


----------



## fusion121

Is it a sub-adult?, the colours look very intense so I'm guessing it a juvenile.


----------



## Black Hawk

that scorp is wicked awsome eric ;P


----------



## Brian S

Here is Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Is it a sub-adult?, the colours look very intense so I'm guessing it a juvenile.


Yes it is a juvenile, but almost subadult, I would say 4-5th instar.


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice scorp Brian, they have big tails... didnt know non-buthids could do that 

Eric: i hope you have more than one! truly stunning species, would be wicked to have more like this in Europe


----------



## Brian S

Me neither George. They remind me of a tiny C gracilis with the metosoma of Androctonus lol


----------



## DE3

Been away from the board for a while, thought I'd post one of my recent pics.

B. jacksonii taken with "nightshot" feature.

'3


----------



## evil_educator

DE3 said:
			
		

> Been away from the board for a while, thought I'd post one of my recent pics.
> 
> B. jacksonii taken with "nightshot" feature.
> 
> '3


Very nice and cool.


----------



## TheNothing

*V. carolinianus*

a couple of my tiny V.c. from Harold...





and their setup (four 3-4 instar)


med. kritter keeper, damn potting soil for now (mostly Peat), jungle bark, dried leaves.

been fun watching them take down crickets twice their size...


----------



## TheNothing

*P. tranvaalicus*

looking a big gravid...
lots of basking
lots of water....
interesting...


----------



## Ythier

TheNothing said:
			
		

> a couple of my tiny V.c. from Harold...


Hi,
Do you keep them humid or dry ?
And, I know that it is found in many states, but do this species have an usual biotope ?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

Hey Eric
I'm still working on that.  Currently I'm keeping them fairly humid about 60%.  It is found in 7 states in the south-east part of the US (Alabama, Georgia, Kentucky, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia).  Generally speaking, these states are known for hot and humid summers and a usual warm-temperate climate.  The V. carolinianus is found in the Mountain and Piedmont areas of these states.   Late-spring through early fall shows average temps around 27*C (+/-4*C for highs and lows).  Humidity at this time can run upto 95% and drop down to 40%.

hope you can understand all that...
it's still early in the morning for me, still waiting for the coffee to kick-in


----------



## Brian S

I'm keeping mine in a humid environment as well. Being from the Southeast US they would be from a humid environment.


----------



## Brian S

These are the C vitattus I collected Saturday.


Here is all 3 of 'em. I put a dime in there so you can tell what size they are. One is a lil' guy.


----------



## Lateralus

Got this in the post today. And i have to say, i'm simply stunned by its beauty.  :drool: 

























Cheers.


----------



## Ythier

TheNothing said:
			
		

> Hey Eric
> I'm still working on that.  Currently I'm keeping them fairly humid about 60%.  It is found in 7 states in the south-east part of the US (Alabama, Georgia, Kentucky, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia).  Generally speaking, these states are known for hot and humid summers and a usual warm-temperate climate.  The V. carolinianus is found in the Mountain and Piedmont areas of these states.   Late-spring through early fall shows average temps around 27*C (+/-4*C for highs and lows).  Humidity at this time can run upto 95% and drop down to 40%.
> 
> hope you can understand all that...
> it's still early in the morning for me, still waiting for the coffee to kick-in


Thanks you very much, it is very helpful.
Always quite difficult to keep non-desertic and non-tropical species...more difficult but more interesting in my opinion  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

Brian S said:
			
		

> I'm keeping mine in a humid environment as well. Being from the Southeast US they would be from a humid environment.


Thanks a lot Brian.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

No problem
I've always found temperate species a bit easier to keep.  Suppose thats mostly because I live in a temperate area so I don't have to worry too much about the up-keep.  Ambient humidity in my apartment is usually around 60%


----------



## Ythier

Yes sorry I said "to keep", but I wanted to say "to keep and breed"  
Compared to other species, I found temperate species more difficult to breed (need resting phases, etc...)
For example, here we have Buthus occitanus, which is very easy to keep, but very difficult to breed in captivity. Young are also very difficult to raise. Without wintering and other special conditions, they don't molt and die (a bit like your young Hardurus spp...)
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

ah
yes, very true.
I'm think I'm going to end up spending the next year or so trying to figure that captivity issue out...


----------



## KLiK

Hoosier said:
			
		

> Pic of my imperator on a feeding-frenzy  :}


wow that is awsome looking. is that a green morph of the imperator or did you just edit the photo?


----------



## TheNothing

some camera flashes will do that


----------



## Ythier

TheNothing said:
			
		

> ah
> yes, very true.
> I'm think I'm going to end up spending the next year or so trying to figure that captivity issue out...


Good idea !


----------



## Ythier

...just because it's one of my favorite scorpions


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> ...just because it's one of my favorite scorpions


  Great pictures, I can't wait till mine grow up.


----------



## G. Carnell

...............................................
stunning, thats so beautiful


----------



## TheNothing

wow
very nice

i've been wanting to find any Tityus spp. in the US...


----------



## fusion121

Buthus atlantis:


----------



## TheNothing

awesome
fancy lil guy

seems i fancy the very pale or the very dark scorps...


----------



## chulopiscinas

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Got this in the post today. And i have to say, i'm simply stunned by its beauty.  :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


fantastic androctonus bicolor, he is alike than androctonus crassicauda for  similar shade, do you think the same?


----------



## woodson

so many beatiful pics......


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> ...just because it's one of my favorite scorpions


Shame on you Eric...   
You are cheating on Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili...


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Shame on you Eric...
> You are cheating on Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili...


oops... my favorite with H.franzwerneri of course  , and with Orthochirus..., and with....


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Buthus atlantis:


Wonderful picture Oliver !
I suppose we have specimens from the same brood. Just to compare, what size are you specimen please ?
Thanks


----------



## Nikos

Ythier said:
			
		

> Wonderful picture Oliver !
> I suppose we have specimens from the same brood. Just to compare, what size are you specimen please ?
> Thanks


 mine are also from the same brood and they are about 3cm, the little guy molted 1 time in my possesion.
Slow growing I think but I didn't kept him too hot during the winter (28 C day and around 18-20 C night)


----------



## Ythier

Thanks, mine are also 3-4cm.


----------



## fusion121

Thanks, this one has moulted twice while I have had it, also about 3cm.


----------



## Nikos

correction...mine also molted twice.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

hm, as we all got our specimens from Giorgio they are all from the same brood I guess. But mine molted 3 and 4 times yet. I´ll take some pics with a one cent coin fro comparison the next days.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Lateralus

chulopiscinas said:
			
		

> fantastic androctonus bicolor, he is alike than androctonus crassicauda for  similar shade, do you think the same?


Hey thanks for the compliments. Yes i agree, bicolor does look very similar to crassicuda, however Alex posted a very informative thread here which can be used to easily distinguish between the two of them. >>ClickMe<<

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## chulopiscinas

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the compliments. Yes i agree, bicolor does look very similar to crassicuda, however Alex posted a very informative thread here which can be used to easily distinguish between the two of them. >>ClickMe<<
> 
> Cheers,
> Damien.



yes, i knew already, thanks.
i love the kind of bicolor like alex, almost one crassicauda!
crassicauda power!!!!
hehe


----------



## chulopiscinas

*Lovely Euroscorpius Balearicus*

i,m toooooooo glad for my new scorpion Euroscorpius Balearicus
Enjoy like i with my photograps


----------



## Black Hawk

no way that's full grown!   it looks like is should be a large heavier species....


----------



## chulopiscinas

*Lovely Euroscorpius Balearicus 2*

More pics of my new little scorpion.
Excuse me for my last contribution , but in the last pic , together are my two biggest passions(Pablo neruda and the scorpions!!)


----------



## Androctonus_bic

*Lovely at the end*

Nice, scorp Chulopiscinas. Tomorrow i will post my E. balearicus pix. ( thanx pako again).


----------



## Black Hawk

u guys still didn't tell me if it's full grown! i wanna know! it's so cute! :worship:


----------



## chulopiscinas

*Euroscorpius Balearicus 3*

I finish with this new contribution.
BYE


----------



## Black Hawk

AHHHH, don't leave!   i gotta know! lol


----------



## Androctonus_bic

The longuest maybe is about 3'5 cm ( in inches  ;P look for in the net).


----------



## chulopiscinas

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> The longuest maybe is about 3'5 cm ( in inches  ;P look for in the net).


Yes, too little, carod.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

subadult A. australis female directly after molt

Regards
Alex


----------



## chulopiscinas

Black Hawk said:
			
		

> no way that's full grown!   it looks like is should be a large heavier species....


they can reach 4 Centimetres like maximum.(i speak about E.Balearicus).


----------



## G. Carnell

Here is a subadult Euscorpius tergestinus (light form) from Corsica (only a few hundred miles away from Mallorca)


----------



## Brian S

I was bored last night so I got new B jacksoni pics


----------



## fusion121

Timogenes species:


----------



## TheNothing

TINY lil guy... pretty pale too... traditionally cave dwellers??
not familiar with this genus at all...


----------



## fusion121

No, they're burrow dwellers not cave dwellers. They seem to be quite active on the surface.


----------



## TheNothing

huh... interesting...
appearantly they're not too concerned with blending too much...


----------



## KLiK

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Timogenes species


did he just molt? or is that its normal coloring?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Now, my E. balearicus


----------



## ThatGuy

wow what a tiny guy, but cool though


----------



## Androctonus_bic

For me is the most frendly scorp I ever known. Very nice and recomendable to start whit this hobby.


----------



## chulopiscinas

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> For me is the most frendly scorp I ever known. Very nice and recomendable to start whit this hobby.


YESSS, too friendly amd lovely.
it,s my baby! jeje.
My Malloquin has one brother in Lerida.


----------



## TheNothing

Vaejovis carolinianus




Smeringurus mesaensis


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice scorps Isaac
are the Vaejovis skittish at all?


----------



## TheNothing

Surprising not as skittish as I thought they'd be.  I'd say of the 4 I have, 1 is very skittish and is quick to run at any disturbance.  The rest tend to stay put as I rummage through the leaves to make sure they're all doing well.  This lil guy in particular got into a bit of a fight with one of his tank-mates (the aforementioned skittish one) and I feared he took a couple stings.  He eagerly climbed onto my hand and perched himself on the tip of my pinkie finger where he stayed for a very long time till I had another keeper setup to set him aside for observation.  Four days later he's fine and eating well.

From what I've noticed, they tend to play dead if disturbed and you actually have to poke at them quite a bit till they run.  They'll also tend to run instead of posing to strike.


----------



## Brian S

Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## bengerno

Here is my P. imperator female with babies:


----------



## Black Hawk

babies! how old are they? how many are there?


----------



## Rabid Flea

*Here are some of mine...*

These are my emps,

Keket
Yera
Artemis
Jenin

And my Desert Hairy,  Anubis

 :clap:


----------



## bengerno

Hi Black Hawk,


This picture was taken 6 months ago  I had 17 babies, unfortunately a few of them died  :8o . But now I still have 2 pregnant female


----------



## FortCooper1982

Cool pics, nice babies, wicked scorps where do you get them from? wouldn't mind some of them myself.


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted 4th instar R. junceus:


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice pic Oliver
when it hardens, give it a prod with forceps, they hiss   
even at this stage!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Nice pic Oliver
> when it hardens, give it a prod with forceps, they hiss
> even at this stage!


Yes, I've been trying to get mine to stridulate, but they obviously really like me, so won't


----------



## ROBTILE

freshly molted R.junceus:


----------



## fusion121

ROBTILE said:
			
		

> freshly molted R.junceus


Nice pic, do you find yours climb alot? Mine seem to vary between climbing and hiding under things.


----------



## ROBTILE

they prefer hiding...
but from time to time, they move very slowely. very funny to see...


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted Diplocentrus lindo:


----------



## G. Carnell

WHAT!!
congrats, have they both moulted??

9 months for a first moult, not bad


----------



## fusion121

Just one of them has moulted so far, the others hopefully soon.


----------



## Michael

Nice pic Fusion!! Looks like a ghost..


----------



## bengerno

FortCooper1982:  The mom was a barter with a lil' extra in her abdomen    But I think you can buy P. imperators in any shop. Try to buy a fat female, and if you are lucky, you will have a few babies too in the next few months   
Sincerely: 
Imre


----------



## bengerno

*ROBTILE:* Hi, I'm mainly in tarantulas, but these beauties are fascinating.  :worship: Where are they living originally?

THX:
Imre


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Freshly moulted Diplocentrus lindo:


Wonderful picture Oliver !


----------



## fusion121

My Leiurus quinquestriatus gave birth today, lots of babies (sorry big pic):


----------



## TheNothing

excellent shot!

now you will have to keep us up to speed with the progression


----------



## Nikos

Oliver how do you keep them (temp/humidity) ??

In the term "slow grower" in the dictionaries they should have a photo of this species....


----------



## Ythier

Hi Nikos,
I think you keep them not enough hot, because I keep mine at 30-35° day (totally dry) and they grow very fast (they are adult in about 1,5 year).
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Nikos

Hi Eric,
I'm talking about the diplocentrus lindo (sorry if i was not clear in my previous)

I don't think they reach adulthood in only 1.5 years


----------



## fusion121

Interesting, they are slower growing then I thought. I keep mine at about 31C and the sub-adults seem to grow quite quickly 2 1/2 months between penultimate moults and last moult. I spray water in mine about once in month, I never give them standing water as when I do they always seem to bury it under sand.


----------



## fusion121

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> I'm talking about the diplocentrus lindo (sorry if i was not clear in my previous)
> 
> I don't think they reach adulthood in only 1.5 years


Ah right, I assume they take a long time to reach maturity, George might know better. I looked in the literature to find lengths for postnatal development, but couldn’t get any figures. I would guess at least two years, since 2nd-3rd instar took several months. I keep mine quite hot 29/30C with a moist substrate but certainly not as humid as some tropical species.


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> I'm talking about the diplocentrus lindo (sorry if i was not clear in my previous)
> 
> I don't think they reach adulthood in only 1.5 years


Ok sorry I thought you talked about Leiurus


----------



## fusion121

Wow good few weeks for births   My C. limbatus just gave birth, bad picture but I didn't want to disturb her:


----------



## G. Carnell

fusion121 said:
			
		

> George might know better. I looked in the literature to find lengths for postnatal development, but couldn’t get any figures. I would guess at least two years, since 2nd-3rd instar took several months. I keep mine quite hot 29/30C with a moist substrate but certainly not as humid as some tropical species.


Hi
none of mine have moulted yet
but my female is preg again (iteroparous or w/e)

the 31C might be whats making them moult, mine are in the 25 range

just to mention, they were born in august 04,so that makes 9 months (nearly a year)for the second moult!!!!
quite amazingly slow


----------



## TheNothing

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Wow good few weeks for births   My C. limbatus just gave birth, bad picture but I didn't want to disturb her:


actually
i think it excellently portrays the gravity defying skills of Centruroides...


----------



## fusion121

Heres a better picture:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

some Paraorthochirus pics. 

On the first one you can see two males trying to mate with one female. The female is the lighter coloured one, she molted to adulthood a week ago. The female was holding one pincer of each male and the two males were grabbing each other with the other pedipalp. This went on for a while until one male gave up and the menage a trois became normal sex  . 

On the second pic you can see a female eating undeveloped eggs.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Nazgul

Another pic of a freshly molted specimen of a different Paraorthochirus sp.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Michael

wonderful species and very good pics Alex!

greetings 
Michael


----------



## G. Carnell

wow..
now im a believer in orthochirus!!! and para ;l


----------



## Nazgul

Androctonus bicolor with freshly molted 2nd instars.

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

awesome pics as normal!
beautiful and unique species


----------



## carpe scorpio

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Androctonus bicolor with freshly molted 2nd instars.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Beautiful photos as always Alex, this one is a very familiar image to me lately.


----------



## Christoph

Wow Alex,
This pics are great :worship:


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks, guys. Although, to be honest, the mating pics aren´t of best quality. But I didn´t want to disturb them too much. 

Another springtime pic, C. vittatus. By the way, the male is instar VI and the female instar VII, wich could mean the staement made in this thread might be wrong.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Michael

Lovley Centruroides vittatus


----------



## fusion121

Beautiful species.


----------



## Ythier

Wonderful pics Alex.
Mmm...these Orthochirus :}  :}


----------



## redhourglass

Hello.

Shot this photo a couple weeks ago while going through a series of vials of Paruroctonus and other vaejovids.


----------



## G. Carnell

nice 
is that your longiuingis or however you spell it!?


----------



## Christoph

Hey,
_Tityus serrulatus _ freshly molted and _Rhopalurus junceus_


----------



## G. Carnell

lovely, 
do you by any chance have any moult data of Tityus species?
how fast do they grow in later moults?

here is a T.paraensis 4th instar (only just over a month old i think)


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

here are the moltuing dates of two T. falconensis females which I got in instar II (most likely):
1.)	05.06.`04
2.)	04.07.`04
3.)	28.08.`04
4.)	09.11.`04

1.)	05.06.`04
2.)	11.07.`04
3.)	03.09.`04
4.)	05.01.`05
They were born 4/`04 and gave birth 14.03.`05 and 22.03.`05.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

Thanks Alex 
so basically 1 month for the lower instars, and 2+ for the last ones


----------



## fusion121

I think its quite variable between species, my 4th instar Tityus serrulatus have been at 4th instar for about 2 1/2 months. The Lourenco paper on scorpion reproduction gives times to, maturity for Tityus species varying between 10 months to 2 years. The paper says T.paraensis should take 10-12 months to reach maturity.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

not to mention that the growth rate depends significantly on the temperatures and the amount of food which is offered. 

You can raise for example C. gracilis to adulthood in about 6 months if you are keeping them really hot and humid. Just a few degrees cooler in average and it takes about 2 or 3 months longer.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Hmmm, as for my statements about Vittatus molts, when I assumed they were all done, are there instances where the female only molts to 6?  You now have me wondering if my female is gravid or actually readying to molt again.  Pretty sure I saw embryos though.  Grrr I"ll have to get pics.


----------



## Brian S

I decided to get my big blacks out for a photo shoot this evening.

Heterometrus spinifer (Asian Forest Scorpion)




Pandinus imperator (Emperor Scorpion)










This gives you a general idea of how big it is.


----------



## G. Carnell

VERY nice Het 
i think its H.laoticus though (it comes from the same locale)
H.spinifer is generally more elongate, and spiny


----------



## fusion121

New species, 2nd instar Tityus falconensis, very pretty:


----------



## Nazgul

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

> Hmmm, as for my statements about Vittatus molts, when I assumed they were all done, are there instances where the female only molts to 6?  You now have me wondering if my female is gravid or actually readying to molt again.  Pretty sure I saw embryos though.  Grrr I"ll have to get pics.


Hi,

it is possible that a scorpion molts one time less or more than the species in average does.

Regards
Alex


----------



## SinisterSpiders

This scorp just keeps getting bigger and bigger. And he's mean as hell too


----------



## El Johano

One of my A. mauretanicus females molted last week, witnessed a mating a couple of days after.    The second pic is what remains


----------



## danread

Just a few of my _H. arizonensis_


----------



## danread

a few more.....

Cheers,


----------



## fusion121

Scorplings are now 1st instar, and leaving mum, there are alot more of them then I thought


----------



## Ythier

Hi Oliver,
My female Leiurus gave birth 57 babies  ... good luck with them, and start to breed crickets  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

danread said:
			
		

> Just a few of my _H. arizonensis_


Nice pics Dan !


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi Oliver,
> My female Leiurus gave birth 57 babies  ... good luck with them, and start to breed crickets
> Cheers,
> Eric


I haven't counted, but there are alot . What do you do with all the scorplings? There can't be be 57 people who all want Lq scorplings.


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
I try to exchange but not many people are interested in Leiurus now, too common  
Otherwise I let some of them to eating each other.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Otherwise I let some of them to eating each other.
> Cheers,
> Eric


Thats just what I was thinking


----------



## Fluid Filter

*Can you dig it?*

Smeringerus vachoni


----------



## Fluid Filter

Same critter, only slightly ticked. Is it taboo to share the given names of each scorp or do u guys not name them very often?


----------



## Fluid Filter

danread said:
			
		

> Just a few of my _H. arizonensis_


Some killer shots Danread. Pretty amazing sharpness and depth of field. What camera are you using? Gotta be a SLR.


----------



## fusion121

C. limbatus scorpling, I think they are going to be an interesting morph, from the  different coloured parents


----------



## danread

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> Some killer shots Danread. Pretty amazing sharpness and depth of field. What camera are you using? Gotta be a SLR.


I wish! Unfortunately it's only an Olympus c-5050z, a good camera, buy not SLR standard. I've recently been experimenting with using an external flash (FL-36) mounted off the camera, and i've been getting much better photos.

Cheers,


----------



## Michael

Nice one Oliver!!


----------



## chulopiscinas

IT,s Wonderful! you have too lucky, Carod.
I hope find also B.Occitanus in the next week.


----------



## Black Hawk

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> Same critter, only slightly ticked. Is it taboo to share the given names of each scorp or do u guys not name them very often?


i name mine  i'd like to hear what u came up with


----------



## chulopiscinas

*My A.Bicolor*

My hungry A.bicolor eaten one worm.


----------



## Fluid Filter

Black Hawk said:
			
		

> i name mine  i'd like to hear what u came up with


i dunno. in the 40+ pages in this thread i dont remember seeing one scorpion which someone shared its name. you don't even see their common name too often. maybe they know something i don't. i'd rather not be attacked by ninjas or whatever.


----------



## Fluid Filter

chulopiscinas said:
			
		

> My hungry A.bicolor eaten one worm.


Whoa, a whole worm in 3 minutes? Your bicolor eats alot faster than any of my scorps. I got one that'll spend an hour or two on just one cricket.


----------



## Mendi

Here's my cute little C.vittatus... I gonna have to get several more these


----------



## fusion121

C. limbatus scorplings, leaving mums back:


----------



## TheNothing

wow
they have a much better coloration than my C. gracilis scorplings
beautiful


----------



## Michael

Very beautiful scorpions, nice work Oliver


----------



## chulopiscinas

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> i dunno. in the 40+ pages in this thread i dont remember seeing one scorpion which someone shared its name. you don't even see their common name too often. maybe they know something i don't. i'd rather not be attacked by ninjas or whatever.


Yes, i don,t observe this detail until your comment, yes, it,s really fast, but he eat criketts(big size) so slowly if compare with worms, he need few hours for eat all them.

---Excuse my english---


----------



## TheNothing

humm
didn't post mine with common names, but did reference them with my petnames
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=421691&postcount=389


----------



## Androctonus_bic

chulopiscinas said:
			
		

> My hungry A.bicolor eaten one worm.


Nice new pics jodido piscinero   It is better to give crix.


----------



## Brian S

I done another photo shoot with my big Aa. Boy was it grumpy!!! Check out this threat display ;D


It was glad to let me know it wasn't gonna take crap off no one.


It's saying "Back off!!!!"  lol


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Very nice A. australis, this one of my top favourite specie. I love it. It is my new project adquisition. Nice pics at last. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Brian S

Gracias amigo !!!!


----------



## Ythier

In my opinion one of the most beautiful scorplings in the world :}


----------



## PERIKIN

*.......*

DIOS MIOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
is it hand painted Ythier??jajjajaja.how wonderful life is couse you are in the world!!and really good photos.i've never seen that scorpion,is really beautiful.i think i'm in love.


----------



## Ythier

PERIKIN said:
			
		

> i've never seen that scorpion


Fusion121 and Robtile posted also some pics some days ago


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> In my opinion one of the most beautiful scorplings in the world :}


Yours is very red Eric, it looks great, mine are much more orange in colour.


----------



## Ythier

perhaps it's due to the flash ?
Mine and yours are brothers so they should have the same colour.


----------



## ROBTILE

wow this one is very red.
Mine are just orange, it won't change if i'll use the flash or not    hehe..
(3 of the 4 rhopa's I have, have already shed perfectly. in my opinion it's a very special scorpion, also if you look to their behavior!)


----------



## Michael

Wow Eric that color looks very red!! mine Rhopalurus junceus arrived last week


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
I just looked at my junceus and they are actually more orange than red, I think the red color is pronounced due to the grey bark.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell

haha, Mr G must be a very rich man by now 
(maybe you increased the contrast somehow?)


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> haha, Mr G must be a very rich man by now
> (maybe you increased the contrast somehow?)


Mmm..I don't pay Mr G, I exchange  
And no I didn't increase the contrast, I just took the photo and put it on arachnoboards


----------



## Michael

Hi 

Pictures of my gravid female Buthacus leptochelys


----------



## danread

Just a few of my P. liosoma


----------



## danread

a couple more.

Cheers,


----------



## chulopiscinas

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Yours is very red Eric, it looks great, mine are much more orange in colour.


Ythier , where will be possible to find this kind of scorpion?
It,s really amanzing!


----------



## ThatGuy

thats a Parabuthis lisoma you can get one at botarby8s.com


----------



## chulopiscinas

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> thats a Parabuthis lisoma you can get one at botarby8s.com


I spoke about the photo of eric, this scorpion very curious in his colours


----------



## Ythier

Hi Chulopiscinas,
I think the guy who gave us doesn't have it any more, but don't worry, seeing how they grow quickly, there will be many youngs soon !
Cheers


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Amazing leiosoma dan. Right doing guy!!!


----------



## chulopiscinas

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi Chulopiscinas,
> I think the guy who gave us doesn't have it any more, but don't worry, seeing how they grow quickly, there will be many youngs soon !
> Cheers


Hi ythier, but what is the name of this specie?
I,m interested only  for his name?
Thanks. See you.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

maybe you should take a look at the bottom of Eric´s pics.

Regards
Alex


----------



## chulopiscinas

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> maybe you should take a look at the bottom of Eric´s pics.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Ohh , cheers, i got to find his name: "Rhopalurus junceus "

Bye!


----------



## Rabid Flea

I definately think this thread deserves a sticky, wonderful pictures...


----------



## Ythier

Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------



## TheNothing

another big clutch
sweet


----------



## fusion121

Post moult Tityus falconensis:


----------



## TheNothing

Smeringurus mesaensis
little over 1 week after final molt








most definately male without question
course
that was pretty obvious after his last molt as well...


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
How do you manage to raise Smeringurus (T°, H°, burrow) ? I've never succeeded raising them  
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

i keep them more or less like my Hadrurus, but drier
from my site:
4. Type:  	Obligate Burrower
8. Temperature: 	85-95F (29-35C)
9. Humidity: 	40-50%

I have a water dish in his tank that he burrows under.  I put only about 15ml of water in it a month.  Never seen him take water from it, or even get close to the water, but having it there does make me feel better just knowing I tried.  Substrate is find sand, dampened, packed, and dried.
Its said they have a "medium" growth rate, but going from 5th instar to adult in 4 months... i have to call that fast....
he fed A LOT as 5th instar but after that molt, his feeding dramaticly reduced... maybe 2-3 crickets a month at the very most....


----------



## Ythier

Ok thank you very much !
Now I ave to find other specimens and try again  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## TheNothing

good luck!


----------



## Ythier

Caraboctonus keyserlingi, from Chile.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## ArNT1

Ythier: 
Could you please repost the pictures of the red Rhopalurus junceus scorplings? I would like to save them on my computer with your permission?

Thanks


----------



## Ythier

No problem. I put them in the previous post.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Brian S

Here are the ones I collected Saturday..


Here is one of the males that killed a cricket right after I took the last pic


One of the nice things about this species is that they can be sexed by looking at the metosoma (tail)
Males have longer/thinner tails with each segment being longer like this.....


The females have shorter and thicker tails like this...


----------



## misfitsfiend

those look alot like Centruroides but with longer tails.


----------



## cacoseraph

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> those look alot like Centruroides but with longer tails.


they should be Centruroides vittatus


----------



## misfitsfiend

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> they should be Centruroides vittatus


 good, then im not crazy. I thought they were labled something else ...


----------



## prang11

They are Centruroides vittatus.  Awsome scorps if you ask me.  One of my females gave birth just 4 days ago.  Cant wait till they grow up.


----------



## Brian S

Oh yeah...I forgot to mention the species. Age is not kind to me lol


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Odonturus dentatus female
2.) the distinguishing feature of O. dentatus - the tibial spur
3.) Liocheles australasiae

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

wow..
is that really the ONLY difference between O.dentatus and B.jacksoni?

i thought they would at least look slightly different..


have you tryed putting the two species together to see if they will mate?


----------



## prang11

Nazgul, the first picture is great.  The detail is amazing.  I need to get a camera with those capabilities.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Andrew, thanks.

George, as far as I know it´s the only difference. My O. dentatus are a little bit more yellowish than my B. jacksoni but colour is no real feature. Also I´ve seen pics of O. dentatus which were of exactly the same colour as my jacksoni. Besides the fact that my dentatus are a little bit smaller, they fit the jacksoni more or less in morphology.

1.) Androctonus crassicauda male
2.) Apistobuthus pterygocercus male
3.) A. pterygocercus female with heavy fungal infection

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Beautiful!!!  Those 2 species are on my "Holy Grail" List. You are very lucky to have them. Hopefully some will get shipped here someday.


----------



## fusion121

lovely pictures Alex, that tibial spur shot is great :worship: .


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

according to my experience A. pterygocercus is hardly maintainable. I started two tries with groups of several specimens. The first one a few years and the second a few months ago. Both times the scorpions died one by one, always because of fungal infection. The specimens on the pics above are the remaining ones and the female will die soon. People I know made similar experiences. I don´t know the reason for the infection but I guess it was because of wrong conditions. I don´t know what I did wrong though. I tried different conditions without effect.

A friend of mine who has been to the Oman found that they seem to dig really deep burrows. Maybe they should be kept quite cool and moist (which I didn´t try). They are drinking regurlarly when offered water although their habitats are really dry, at least on the surface.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Very interesting. You could be right on that though. It is odd that a desert species is that difficult to keep. I have been wanting A crassicuada for sometime even though they look so similar to my bicolors. I like all Androctonus spp AND Parabuthus spp for that matter. I guess I need to book a trip to N Africa or the Middle East


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Lychas mucronatus with newborns

Regards
Alex


----------



## NewGriot

*Woow*

Wooow..I`ll take all....  

One of the sweetest scorp I`ve ever seen...

Good luck with raising up.


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Lychas mucronatus with newborns
> Regards
> Alex


Where is the second part of the newborns ?


----------



## smalltime

HI ALex is that the first batch of that female? (would explain small litter... :? ) And is she  Amsterdam-borne?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Tim,

yes, that´s one of the scorplings I got from you last year. And yes, it´s her first brood. I´m having two more gravid females, I´m curious if they´ll also get that few babies.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Steven

nice little tank


----------



## fusion121

Steven said:
			
		

> nice little tank


Great photo, great genus.


----------



## fusion121

C. limbatus scorpling:


----------



## Michael

Very nice pics and scorpions Steven & Oliver :clap:


----------



## woodson

I am a scorpions lover from China, please see my favorite pets...
^_^

http://www.pxtx.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardid=60&id=50217&star=1#50217


----------



## G. Carnell

eeek 
cant read chinese


----------



## fusion121

Compsobuthus longipalpis  , very pretty scorpion I'll take a better picture when it calms down.


----------



## Michael

......Lucky man


----------



## G. Carnell

wow..
another of those special ones

is it the same size as C.werneri?


----------



## ArNT1

Love it!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> is it the same size as C.werneri?


They seem be slightly larger then C. werneri, but not by much.


----------



## woodson

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> eeek
> cant read chinese


Just look at the scorpions......
hehe


----------



## pandinus

one of my fav. macro shots:
P. impirator aculeus(spell?) at 200X magnification


----------



## alex

Here's my Androctonus australis which I received yesterday.


----------



## ArNT1

Congratulations on your new scorp! Looks great!


----------



## Brian S

Nice australis Alex!!!!


----------



## greenfiremajick

congrats!!





			
				alex said:
			
		

> Here's my Androctonus australis which I received yesterday.


----------



## ThatGuy

looks pretty well fed, those are my fave scorps love em to death thats why i have four of them now ! good luck with it there great ! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Ythier

Steven said:
			
		

> nice little tank


 :}  :drool:  :}  :drool:


----------



## Brian S

Androctonus australis


----------



## alex

Thanks.
I really like it. It's very small, about 4cm. 

Maybe I'll buy some other Androctonus


----------



## Nazgul

Hi, 

should be a female, by the way. I counted 25 pectinal teeth.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Tityus

*Fresh mold Tityus falconensis*

Some pictures from a fresh molted Tityus falconensis


----------



## TheNothing

awesome
i'm still dream of having any of the Tityus spp.


----------



## Brian S

I have this one now IDed to the Serradigitus genus. Still don't know the exact species though


----------



## TheNothing

NICE!
Serradigitus spp. are very hard to identify...


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Species level ID without locality data, literature, stereo micorscope, and types for comparison there won't be an exact solution to what is what respectively.  Provided is an attachment of my home ID lab  

All the best with the Serradigitus.

Cheers!

Sinc. Chad


----------



## fusion121

Compsobuthus longipalpis (possibly C. carmelitis, haven't checked yet) male:


----------



## Ythier

Nice specimen Oliver ! Did you bring yourself from Israel ?


----------



## fusion121

Hi
No, though I would love to go scorpion hunting in Isreal, someone caught it for me and sent it to the UK, there was another one that might have been female, but unfortunately it died on the way over  .


----------



## greenfiremajick

sure is puuuuurty.........





			
				Brian S said:
			
		

> I have this one now IDed to the Serradigitus genus. Still don't know the exact species though


----------



## TheNothing

*C. exilicauda*








got 17 of these guys in yesterday and setup them up in a 20g tank.  they were packaged between two different containers... one even molted in transit!!!! was astonished by that fact...


----------



## G. Carnell

very beautiful scorps! 
17!! jesus christ you arnt joking


----------



## prang11

Midtransit molt sounds impressive.  Very lucky you have 17 not 16.


----------



## TheNothing

Andrew:
yeah
i saw bits and pieces of the molt on the botton of the container and had assumed it was a goner with so many others in there with it, but the headcount proved it survived.

George:
no reason to joke around when you've got the space for a communal species


----------



## redhourglass

Greetings.

I have attached the following.  Last years pictures but not in this thread so for those collecting in the field from CA to TX  look out for the young ones this year


----------



## TheNothing

WOW
chad
impressive
especially that V puritanus brood
i'm speechless...


----------



## redhourglass

Thanks Isaac.

The mother (V.puritanus) is still alive but lost all the brood when I moved cities late last fall.  Subterranean termites worked great for post molt instars.  For those that have seen a feeding freenzy in general the experience is awesome !   :}   

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Christoph

1. _Androctonus mauritanicus _ (bourdoni) 
2. _Tityus falconensis_

Sorry not the best pics...


----------



## Christoph

*More pics...*

1-2.Tityus falconensis
3. Androctonus mauritanicus
4-5. Hottentotta jayakari jayakari


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice scorps Christoph!

specially the little jaya


----------



## G. Carnell

I tryed Erics experiment with two males after having seen a female, success!







and a colourful Centroruides margaritatus ( Bicolor) from Oliver


----------



## mimic58

*More pics*

Sorry I would have uploaded to this thread if id seen it. here is a link to my most recent photos, enjoy.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=460756#post460756


----------



## Brian S

Beautiful scorps George!!!!


----------



## NewGriot

*C.Margaritatus*

C.Margaritatus with babies


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> I tryed Erics experiment with two males after having seen a female, success!


... lol


----------



## Ythier

Mesobuthus gibbosus scorplings


----------



## Zellhaufen

Hi Eric,

I have some alleged 3rd to 4th Buthus ibericus that looks very very similar to your posted picture of Mesobuthus gibbosus. Do Mesobuthus gibbosus and Buthus ibericus scorplings resemble so much or do you think that I have also a Mesobuthus one? Here I got a picture.






Zellhaufen

Here another better picture of the 4th instar Buthus


----------



## prang11

Eric, you are always amazing me.  Im so jealous.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Zellhaufen,

I assume you got them from Manuel G. from Harsewinkel? If so, it´s definitely B. ibericus. I was the one who IDed them by the parents. They have been collected in Spain near the boarder of Portugal. No M. gibbous is listed for Spain, by the way. Also species are not really determinable in the first instars. And yes, scorplings of a lot of Mesobuthus and Buthus spp are looking very alike during the first instars.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

some yet unidentified Bothriuridae from Chile.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Very nice Alex, number 3 looks like it could be gravid


----------



## Nikos

Very nice speciments Alex!!!
the first one looks like its transparent!!!!


----------



## G. Carnell

very nice..
are they fiesty like Euscorpius?
they remind me alot of them.. for some reason..


----------



## fusion121

Not a very good picture, but my L.q. mating:


----------



## Michael

Hi Alex

Very beautiful species you have there


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

thanks. It´ll become quite difficult to ID them down to species level, I guess. I was already able to determine the species on the second pic as a Bothriurus sp. by using the key in the Polis. But I haven´t found a species key yet. Any ideas are much appreciated. I found some citations for papers on Suoth-American Bothriuridae but most of them are in Spanish (of which I don´t know a word).

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Hi Alex
You could check out some of  E. A. Maury's papers he did allot of work on South American Bothriuridae, I have his paper on Timogenes which is excellent and has a good key, his work is generally in Spanish, though its quite easy to get an idea of what’s being described.


----------



## G. Carnell

X said:
			
		

> Not a very good picture, but my L.q. mating:


hmm
those scorps still scare the -cripes- out of me, isnt it hard to manvouver them? seeing theyre so big and lanky and vicious?
also: whats that black thing in the botton right hand corner?


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hmm
> those scorps still scare the -cripes- out of me, isnt it hard to manvouver them? seeing theyre so big and lanky and vicious?
> also: whats that black thing in the botton right hand corner?


Ever since I got stung by one of the babies they scare me too , they do not like being picked up with forceps at all and go absolutely crazy its difficult to hold onto them without hurting them. I only ever work with them in a large plastic box so even if they slip out of the forceps they can't get loose.

The black thing is a dead cricket I think


----------



## Zellhaufen

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Zellhaufen,
> 
> I assume you got them from Manuel G. from Harsewinkel? If so, it´s definitely B. ibericus. I was the one who IDed them by the parents. They have been collected in Spain near the boarder of Portugal. No M. gibbous is listed for Spain, by the way. Also species are not really determinable in the first instars. And yes, scorplings of a lot of Mesobuthus and Buthus spp are looking very alike during the first instars.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi Alex,

No I bought them last year as Buthus occitanus occitanus. After I learned about the revision of the Buthus ssp. I assumed that they were Buthus ibericus, because of their more reddish color. 

Greetings 

Zellhaufen


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

colouration is no reliable character in identifying Buthids. You should check if both males and females are having a lobe on the base of the fixed finger (or maybe the moveable, I don´t remember). Furtheron you have to check the granulation on metasoma segment II and III. You should check the revision by Lourenco, the citation is given in a thread somewhere, I guess it was by Eric. I can´t give you the citation right now, I´m at work currently.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Zellhaufen

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You should check the revision by Lourenco, the citation is given in a thread somewhere, I guess it was by Eric. I can´t give you the citation right now, I´m at work currently.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi Alex,

is this the document you were talking about? http://www.sea-entomologia.org/aracnet/12/02Escorpion.pdf
Unfourtunately my french is a bit lousy, but I try to handle it.

Greetings

Zellhaufen


----------



## prang11

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> some yet unidentified Bothriuridae from Chile.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Second picture is breath taking.  Such a beautiful scorp.


----------



## Nazgul

Zellhaufen said:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> 
> is this the document you were talking about? http://www.sea-entomologia.org/aracnet/12/02Escorpion.pdf
> Unfourtunately my french is a bit lousy, but I try to handle it.
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Zellhaufen


Hi Zellhaufen,

that´s it. Write me a PM with your email address, I´ve got an English translation of the key. Eric was so kind to do it for me.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> some yet unidentified Bothriuridae from Chile.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi
For number one give this paper a try, the colouration looks quite distinctive:

http://scorpions.dimensional-rift.c...d3N%20CHILENO%20DEL%20GRUPO%20%20VITTATUS.pdf


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> some yet unidentified Bothriuridae from Chile.
> Regards
> Alex


Wow, the first is wonderful !
Is the third a Botrhiurid ? :?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Oliver, thanks a lot for the tips.

Eric, I guess so but I didn´t have time to examine the species on pic 1 and 3 in detail. The one on the second pic is a Bothriurus sp for sure.

1.) Caraboctonus keyserlingi, male
2.) C. keyserlingi, mating couple
3.) C. keyserlingi spermatophore

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

is it just me or do those scorpions look like robots!!?


----------



## fusion121

Very nifty


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> is it just me or do those scorpions look like robots!!?


You got me, they ARE robots . I like the appearance of the members of the family Bothriuridae a lot. It´s a shame that they are such rarely available. Well, actually C. keyserlingi isn´t a Bothriurid but it looks like one.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

Euscorpius cf. tergestinus


----------



## G. Carnell

Euscorpius mhmmm   Euscorpius beat most buthids hands down methinks  especially beautiful males like that

what does cf mean?


----------



## Christoph

Hi,
I'm not sure in the species.


----------



## ThatGuy

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> This is Nightmare and Demona.    ;P


I was just lookin at this pic and the scorpion on the left hand side does not look like a A. bicolor to me ? the pic is on page 13 and it shows 2 bicolors


----------



## Brian S

Parabuthus transvaalicus


Parabuthus mossambicensis


----------



## Christoph

Babycurus jacksoni freshly molted


----------



## Zellhaufen

Hello,

little Rhopalurus junceus is hunting down a moth


----------



## Michael

Buthus mardochei :}


----------



## TheNothing

i sould have to call that one of the of best H. spadix pics i've ever seen

i don't figure you have a higher resolution version you could send me to use as my desktop wallpaper at work, do you?


----------



## Phantomias2k

TheNothing said:
			
		

> i sould have to call that one of the of best H. spadix pics i've ever seen
> 
> i don't figure you have a higher resolution version you could send me to use as my desktop wallpaper at work, do you?


Oh thanks    i'm just starting both with scorpions and with photography.. 

yeah of course i've got higher res pictures..


----------



## TheNothing

as usual... click for supersized pics...

Memnoch
Pandinus imperator





He puts on quite the threat display, but can't even get him to pinch anything but a cricket... has a good arm and will bat things out of the way though...



Centruroides gracilis
4th Instar





the six remaining from Tequila's brood... same brood as Haroldo359's two and the 17 that Golden Phoenix just recieved...



Centruroides exilicauda



3 of 23 hanging out here


----------



## Phantomias2k

two more Hadrurus Spadix Pics which i took this morning:


----------



## ROBTILE

freshly molted Tityus:


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice pics Rob 
you should maybe give them a vertical hide?
all mine moult vertically, maybe its ok though?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Compsobuthus sp., Ibri, Oman with scorplings

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Here are all 3 of my new Deathstalkers. L quinquestriatus


----------



## TheNothing

Uroctonus mordax mordax


----------



## prang11

Great pics Isaac, sure was a great day.


----------



## Michael

Hi Alex

Very beautiful species and pictures, i like them realy :drool:


----------



## fusion121

Great picture Alex, I hope you have good luck with the scorplings. How many did she give birth to?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi.

thanks. 

Oliver, I have no idea how much she gave birth to. I just came home yesterday night and found her with scorplings on her back. And I haven´t got the slightest idea on the species yet. It belongs to the acutecarinatus group but that´s all I found out so far.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

Nazgul said:
			
		

> It belongs to the acutecarinatus group


hahaha brilliant


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Oliver, I have no idea how much she gave birth to. I just came home yesterday night and found her with scorplings on her back. And I haven´t got the slightest idea on the species yet. It belongs to the acutecarinatus group but that´s all I found out so far.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi 
I guess you could check out that Compsobuthus paper by Kovarik, though it only covers a few species. I'm going to visit the BMNH entomology library this week to try and find some info on Compsobuthus spp. from Israel so if I manage to get any good ID papers for this genus I will let you know.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

I already did but it´s not really useful. And I´m not so sure that some of the newly described species in this paper will stay valid. Also I checked the Levy & Amitai book. It´s not really useful for Compsobuthus spp from Oman but you should be able to identify yours by using it. Anyways, any suggestions for Compsobuthus keys for the Middle East are welcome .

Regards
Alex


----------



## Nikos

Took somo photos yeasteday but I had problems with the lighting, so nothing too fancy....

hottentotta trilineatus
heterometrus spinifer (I think...George what do you think?)
2xCentruroides nigrimanus
freshly molted hottentotta franzwerneri gentili (this one molted 2 days ago and was refusing to eat since 5 months now!)


----------



## G. Carnell

lovely Het Niko  i wish my babies were as aggressive 

---
i saw some photo-competition in the T section, the border idea kinda inspired me, so this is what i ended up with:, nothing fancy because photoshop was deciding to really annoy me (if you have photoshop, you know the feeling )













edit: weeee a bit too much free black space


----------



## TheNothing

i know 
i know
i posted U. mordax shots the other day
but
i just had to catch this guy....

as usual
click for large


----------



## demicheru

Hi, 
I dropped a cricket in this morning, and i think the poor thing was just resigned to getting eaten because he walked right up to my P. imperator, who proceeded to grab and eat him. Anyway, I got a few pics of the process, but these two are my faves. Looking at all these awesome scorps makes me realize I need some more.

-Philip


----------



## Tityus

Centruroides limbatus
















Centruroides vittatus


----------



## Nikos

Centruroides nigrimanus






Euscorpius Italicus


















A not yet described Euscorpius spp.


----------



## G. Carnell

Euscorpius botsarius maybe >.>
theyre all well fed thasts for sure


----------



## Nikos

freshly molted male hottentotta franzwerneri gentili (anyone has a female for breeding?)


















Freshly molted H. Hottentotta Hottentotta






Tityus Falconensis






Freshly molted 3nd instar Heterometrus swammerdami


----------



## Michael

Hi Nikos

very good pictures :clap:


----------



## chulopiscinas

[QUOTE=
A not yet described Euscorpius spp.   
IT,s almost alike that my own euscorpius balearicus


----------



## Tityus

Tityus paraensis


----------



## Androctonus_bic

chulopiscinas said:
			
		

> A not yet described Euscorpius spp.  :cool:
> IT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think also the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

it´s definitely not E. balearicus as this species is endemic to the Balearean Islands. The species on the pics by Nikos has been collected in Greece.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

1-2. _Centruroides margaritatus_
3-4. _Centruroides gracilis_


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> it´s definitely not E. balearicus as this species is endemic to the Balearean Islands. The species on the pics by Nikos has been collected in Greece.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Ok, but is very similar and that makes me fall in wrong direction. Where is/ are the difference/s betwen both?

Thanks.


----------



## TheNothing

picked these up from from Immortal_sins tonight


Vaejovis crassimanus (??)




Opistopthalmus spp.





Pandinus imperator (she DOES NOT like having a roommate... at least not tonight)





and look at what i caught these two doing....


----------



## TheNothing

*more Vaejovids...*

as per my usual, click for larger versions


_*Vaejovis confusus* _







_*Vaejovis spinigerus* _


----------



## prang11

Isaac you got some Vaejovis spinigerus, good call.  

Seems like you really got the mother load over the last few days.  Been buisy have we....


----------



## TheNothing

hehe
now that the ATS conference is over, a number of my transactions started before hand are starting to come to close.  the V. conf. and the V. spini i got yesterday from Golden Phoenix in trade for most of my C. gracilis.  The V. crass., P.imp and Opisto. came from Immortal_sins here on the forums.  She's fairly local to me, so we met up on saturday.


----------



## BooYaKa

I gave photos before in other topics,but I pick them here. It is picture thread.

Photos of 17 species from Poland 

http://www.album.astral.pl/album/in...=created DESC&user_albums=&last_action=browse

http://www.album.astral.pl/album/in...=created DESC&user_albums=&last_action=browse

Look and comment


----------



## G. Carnell

wicked Hadogenes Booyaka


----------



## KLiK

heres my group having dinner


----------



## BooYaKa

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> wicked Hadogenes Bootaka


There are 3 species of hadogenes 
Small is bicolor
Male(with looooooong tail ) is troglodytes
Female is paucidens


----------



## G. Carnell

hmm
can anyone see my avatar?
or is it just me?


----------



## BooYaKa

I can see


----------



## Christoph

Tityus serrulatus after molt


----------



## BooYaKa

Very nice  I wanna get some tityus but they aren't available now in my country


----------



## G. Carnell

BooYaka, you wotn find Tityus in shops
you have to look on the internet 

(or maybe Hamm? )


----------



## BooYaKa

I know I know! In shops we have only Emperors - rarely...  
I talk 'bout searching tityus through the collectors or sellers,who are importing them from abroad (e.g.Hamm). I have so long way to Hamm :/
I will go to Prague soon, I have only 130 km


----------



## TheNothing

Vaejovis spinigerus
hangin out


----------



## ScorpZion

*huh*

my spinii doesnt look anything like that one  mines from arizona wc where di you get yours  also the colors on mine are diff


----------



## TheNothing

got mine earlier this week from Darrin @ GoldenPheonix


----------



## ScorpZion

*thats where i got mine*

is that pic zoomed? maybe i should put some moist soil with the sand shes on? anyway nice pic and enjoy ,y is a nut case and the sting doesnt hurt that bad    :worship:


----------



## TheNothing

no zoom
just some bad choices in manual settings... should have backed off on the shutter speed...


----------



## Christoph

_Centruroides cf. nigrimanus_ freshly molted


----------



## misfitsfiend

spider_eye said:
			
		

> _Centruroides cf. nigrimanus_ freshly molted


 Absolutely GORGEOUS!  :drool:


----------



## Brian S

C vittatus "communal dining"


----------



## TheNothing

My Newest Additions

Lychas spp. which i suspect to be Lychas obsti at the moment


----------



## G. Carnell

V Nice lychas!

good luck taking care of it


----------



## leiurus

Awesome pic, Brian!!


----------



## TheNothing

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> V Nice lychas!
> 
> good luck taking care of it



haha
thanks


----------



## Ythier

Hi,
A nice Nebo two weeks after molt.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Christoph

Very nice Eric.

_Rophalurus junceus_ after molt


----------



## Ythier

Very nice Christoph


----------



## Michael

Rhopalurus junceus, also after molt


----------



## Michael

and a better picture


----------



## G. Carnell

so how many times have yours moulted so far? twice??


----------



## Michael

Hi George

This Rhopalurus junceus is instar 5


----------



## Ythier

They grow really quickly...
Btw, did you heard them stridulating ? Funny


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> They grow really quickly...
> Btw, did you heard them stridulating ? Funny


  Its very unfair, mine refuse to stridulate and I really really want to hear them


----------



## Tityus

Hi All,

Here some new pictures

Tityus serrulatus






Tityus falconensis






Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Michael

Very nice pictures Tom!


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Its very unfair, mine refuse to stridulate and I really really want to hear them


strange, I just open the tank of mine and they stridulate.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

My little saucages...


----------



## Tityus

Yes and mine Rhopalurus stridulate also


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Oliver
the stridulation is only audible really after 2 moults, then its bloody loud!!
its different to pandinus/heterometrus stridulation, and you can ACTUALLY see the pectines vibrating (i have a male )

its more of a ssssssSSSSSsssssSSSS

compared to pandinus and heterometrus being TSSSS-sss-TSSS

 its one way to put it 

so Micheal, instar 5 means you recieved it at instar 3 yes??
and it has moulted twice?

just asking cos mine has moulted twice, and i dont know what instar i got it at


----------



## Ythier

wow George, you stridulate very well  

H.trilineatus and A.mauritanicus couples.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Michael

Hi Eric

I didn't heard my Rhopalurus junceus stridulating, i think they likes me  

@George: received at instar 4 from Giorgio  

Regards
Michael


----------



## TheNothing

another Centruroides exilicauda and young


----------



## ThatGuy

im wondering about those C. exilicauda babys once there mature enough do you re- release them with the rest of the scorpion colony ? just wondering cuz i i have 2 gravid C. exilicauda ?  :?


----------



## TheNothing

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> im wondering about those C. exilicauda babys once there mature enough do you re- release them with the rest of the scorpion colony ? just wondering cuz i i have 2 gravid C. exilicauda ?  :?



i have MANY gravid C.e's in a community of 16
i've not yet made any plans to separate them this time around
just going to let them live as they are

i doubt, at this point, that there'd be any problems


----------



## ThatGuy

im prolly gonna do the same thing and see how things play out.


----------



## TheNothing

A very confused pair of C. exilicaudas
they were locked up like this for 36-48 hours
the male on the right molted last week


and
Vaejovis carolinianus and her litter
sorry the quality is very poor, but couldn't get any better without pulling out the tank which i didn't have time to do


----------



## Nikos

*heterometrus swammerdami titanicus*

Some photos of a relatively freshly molted h.swammerdami.
I was under the impression that it was female but now I think that it might be a male due to the long last segment of the metasoma...
What do you guys think?


----------



## ThatGuy

Man i love that scorpion, those ones are hard to find !


----------



## fusion121

My new Liocheles australasiae, funny little scorpion  :


----------



## G. Carnell

is this a positive Buthid to non buthid shift we are seeing in you oliver!!??
nice scorp! good luck with it


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> is this a positive Buthid to non buthid shift we are seeing in you oliver!!??
> nice scorp! good luck with it



 I always like scorpions with interesting characteristics, so the only scorpion that reproduces soley by parthenogenisis was a must have.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

L. australasiae doesn´t reproduce solely parthenogenic. In the Koch book on Australo-Papuan scorpions both sexes are described but in other papers it is said to be an obligate parthenogenic species. I asked Prendini about this discrepany and he told me that males are existing but several thousand females are collected for every male. And on some island populations this species is reproducing obligate parthenogenic. 

Nevertheless, it´s a nice species, isn´t it ? My specimens aren´t aggressive in any way. Sometimes they are playing dead when disturbed.

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Oliver,
> 
> L. australasiae doesn´t reproduce solely parthenogenic. In the Koch book on Australo-Papuan scorpions both sexes are described but in other papers it is said to be an obligate parthenogenic species. I asked Prendini about this discrepany and he told me that males are existing but several thousand females are collected for every male. And on some island populations this species is reproducing obligate parthenogenic.
> 
> Nevertheless, it´s a nice species, isn´t it ? My specimens aren´t aggressive in any way. Sometimes they are playing dead when disturbed.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi
That’s very interesting Alex, I had read it it was an obligate parthenogenic species but obviously not. That is a very squewed sex ratio 

They have a very interesting defense mechanism when a cricket that is too large to eat comes near, they grab it with the claws and actually seem to throw it away from themselves with a fast movement of the pedipalp.


----------



## TheNothing

just a few quick shots to start the day


C. exilicauda 


C gracilis juvs.  


C. gracilis juvenile


Lychas obsti   adult unsexed


Lychas obsti  juvenile unsexed


Vaejovis crassimanus  adult female


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Scorpio maurus palmatus*

Sorry about the picture quality  :8o  With a standard 35mm SLR it is a bit of a pain photographing something so small and fast! These are about 3cm long in these photo's. There were four when I bought them, the next morning after introducing them to the tank there were three. I have had these for about a month now, and still have three. Two have moulted, and when I get the film developed I'll post the updated pics.


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Last two*

Enclosure pics are on the approprite thread


----------



## chulopiscinas

*Pinci it,s Died, in his honor this pics*

Pinci it,s died, in his honor this pics, when he was alive.


----------



## chulopiscinas

*Pinci it,s died 2*

Pinci after his death


----------



## MattM

Babycurus Jacksoni 3rd instar:






















Leiurus Quinquestriatus 2nd instar:























Opistacanthus Asper adult female:






















Iomachus Politus 3rd instar:







More to come!


----------



## G. Carnell

Heterometrus longimanus borneensis!!!!!!!
thanks to ERIC!!    

poor pic, but ill get better ones in the future, as they grow
these are already showing signs of agression, and in the early instars!


----------



## Michael

they are beautiful George...


----------



## fusion121

G. limbatus freshly moulted, I think to maturity


----------



## prang11

beautiful...


----------



## Ythier

H.jayakari salei


----------



## parabuthus

My African Flat Rock dining on a large hopper yesterday...









My Emperor today, disturbed from under her hide, but surprisngly calm, she is actually normally an aggressive scorp. I was surprised...







I'll have my Giant Hairy Scorpion this coming week, so I will be sure to get some pictures up on here, when it arrives.


----------



## parabuthus

This is another pic of my emperor, with the more usual reaction to being disturbed. To the left are the legs of a male Emperor I had for quite some time. They mated once, and a few weeks later she killed him -in the night. Half his legs were gone.

Ouch.


----------



## web

Emperor Scorpion Birthing







Emperor Scorpion Birthing (close-up)


----------



## DE3

Yeah, we get plenty of P trans pics here..  But I like this one from my collection.  4th or so instar, pic taken a few days after shed.







'3


----------



## parabuthus

Very cool DE3! One of my favourite types of Scorp!


----------



## ROBTILE

some minutes after shedding:


----------



## parabuthus

Awesome pic!


----------



## Androctonus_bic

chulopiscinas said:
			
		

> Pinci after his death


This kind of pics hurt my heart.


----------



## prang11

ROBTILE said:
			
		

> some minutes after shedding:


Amazing picture.  Such a beautiful tint of purple.


----------



## Lunatia

ROBTILE said:
			
		

> some minutes after shedding:


Very nice tint of purple idd, great picture


----------



## fusion121

Some new scorpions, Bothriuridae sp. I guess, though I haven'y tried to I'd them yet:


----------



## Michael

Oliver,.....thats a wonderful scorpion 

Do you know where they come from?

Regards
Michael


----------



## fusion121

Chile I think.


----------



## fusion121

Excellent my C. limbatus scorplings have started moulting, as far as I can tell these guys must be one of longest maturing Centruroides and indeed buthids that are in the hobby:


----------



## Ythier

Hi Oliver,
Mine are also molting  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121

Glad to here it Eric  , I was beginning to be worried that I had hybridised two species and that the scorplings would never moult


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Scorpio maurus palmatus*

Caligula :evil:


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Scorpio maurus palmatus*

Agrippina  :evil:


----------



## fusion121

Compsobuthus werneri after its 3rd moult, these guys are growing quite fast


----------



## wikkid_devil

One v. attractive scorp. Interesting that it displays a similar lyre marking on the carapace as Hottentotta spp. Does it fade as it hardens?


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Compsobuthus werneri after its 3rd moult, these guys are growing quite fast


Hi Oliver,

some of the ones from my first brood are adult now - in instar 6. Both males and females. It took the fastest ones about 10 months to reach adulthood.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

Tityus falconensis


----------



## Big and Hairy

Hey guys.  I am usually in the tarantula section, but I also have a few scorps.  Here is a pic of my monster female emperor.  She is at least 7" long.
Enjoy.


----------



## TheNothing

_*Centruroides exilicauda *_(Gertzi Morph)

click for larger


----------



## TheNothing

_*Centruroides hentzi* _

click for larger


----------



## parabuthus

My H. Arizonensis:


----------



## ThatGuy

great lookin H.A :clap:


----------



## EmperorJay

Scorpio Maurus under a blacklight

©2005 Jason Talbott


----------



## EmperorJay

EmperorJay said:
			
		

> Scorpio Maurus under a blacklight
> 
> ©2005 Jason Talbott


Whoops forgot the pic:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48693


----------



## Christoph

Centruroides gracilis (male)

Tityus bahiensis

Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## parabuthus

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> great lookin H.A :clap:


Thanks man. It is a GREAT looking scorp... it has also dug out an extensive burrow and is eating everyday up to this point. And it uses that sting EVERYTIME. Infact, I saw him drag the hopper down into his burrow today and he had a real go at it with his pincers, however, he then started digging so as to make the burrow chamber deeper and then proceeded to use his sting. Very cool. 

It's getting a LITTLE porky though, with a tub of hoppers effectively in under a week, so I will lay off the feeders for a few days and make him ravenous again!!!   

Also, I'll need to properly sex the specimen, I am guessing male at this point, but I could be wrong, with this being my first H.A.

I need references to look at in terms of pectines, caudas, chela and general behaviour.


----------



## ThatGuy

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Thanks man. It is a GREAT looking scorp... it has also dug out an extensive burrow and is eating everyday up to this point. And it uses that sting EVERYTIME. Infact, I saw him drag the hopper down into his burrow today and he had a real go at it with his pincers, however, he then started digging so as to make the burrow chamber deeper and then proceeded to use his sting. Very cool.
> 
> It's getting a LITTLE porky though, with a tub of hoppers effectively in under a week, so I will lay off the feeders for a few days and make him ravenous again!!!
> 
> Also, I'll need to properly sex the specimen, I am guessing male at this point, but I could be wrong, with this being my first H.A.
> 
> I need references to look at in terms of pectines, caudas, chela and general behaviour.


you should take pix of the underside and post em.


----------



## Nikos

a.bicolor (photos not of the best quality but you get the idea)


----------



## Androctonus_bic

vardoulas said:
			
		

> a.bicolor (photos not of the best quality but you get the idea)


Really good job, Nikos. Congratz for the birth. How much/many ( sorry I always forget which word I have to use in this situation) scorpionlings do you have?
Nice pics, but I know that you know do it better  .


----------



## Nikos

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Really good job, Nikos. Congratz for the birth. How much/many ( sorry I always forget which word I have to use in this situation) scorpionlings do you have?
> Nice pics, but I know that you know do it better  .


 thanks!
I haven't counted them but I know that they are tooooo many


----------



## Michael

Buthacus arenicola


----------



## Michael

Hope you like them


----------



## Christoph

Centruroides gracilis male and Centruroides margaritatus female :8o


----------



## TheNothing

hoping for a C. marcilis?? 
those are tough IDs to get right with the naked eye... they seem to get along ok together... at least in the pic...


----------



## Nikos

Mesobuthus Gibbosus


----------



## TheNothing

those lil guys are actually cute


----------



## smalltime

AAAAAhhhh Nikos, maybe finally now you'll be able to raise some males!!! Apparently there are no males to be found anywhere in the hobby... :?


----------



## SilentMercury

Here is my Desert Hairy.  Sorry I have nothing impressive.  It glows in blacklight better than most I've seen.


----------



## prang11

Very impressive scorpion.  Nice picture as well.   ;P


----------



## YouLosePayUp

leiurus said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea.
> 
> Here are my pics!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28131
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28228
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28271
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28648
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29214
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29593
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30203
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30898
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31001
> 
> 
> Dom



Sweet Pics Though I will never own those "Use Extreme Caution" ones


----------



## Nikos

smalltime said:
			
		

> AAAAAhhhh Nikos, maybe finally now you'll be able to raise some males!!! Apparently there are no males to be found anywhere in the hobby... :?


Hi Tim,
indeed males are very hard to find in this species...really strange!
Last June however I was able to find 2


----------



## Christoph

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## chris73

I think he likes his new cave.


----------



## chris73

*A flat rock...*














After I took these it attacked the camera.  :worship:


----------



## Christoph

*Centuroides*

After molt.
I think it's a male...


----------



## Brandelmouche

It's a beautiful one,wat the instar is.


----------



## Christoph

Thanks, I think it's 5.instar but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Brian S

A australis

I put the male with a different female a few days ago and I found 3 spermatophores so I am assuming they mated. I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Female


Male


----------



## Christoph

..........


----------



## Ythier

Funny and nice pics Chris73 !


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

chris73, you picture is giving the idea why this species is called *flat* rock, I guess .

Regards
Alex


----------



## Hoosier

My fata$$ H. arizonensis and P.Imp on a feeding rampage!


----------



## The Bear

NICE Pics everyone there great  :drool:   :clap:  :worship: . I hope to post some in a few days.


----------



## TheNothing

just HAD to post pictures of my new arrivals, though most of the pics are rather poor.






C. margaritatus - yellow morph - 2nd instar






Tityus serrulatus - 3rd instar



Tityus falconensis - 4th instar


----------



## Ythier

Hey, I've already seen this last one  
All alive ?


----------



## TheNothing

haha, yeah, you know the last one.  11 of the 12 made it and 2 molted along the way.  Not sure what happened with the one that didn't make it.  No trama that I could see, but thats the way things go I guess.  Now I have a preserved specimen.


----------



## Tityus

Hey, and I've already seen the first one   

I'm happy the scorpions are there and in good conditions  :razz:


----------



## prang11

Looks like someones wish list was fullfilled while I was out of town.  

Now lets see some more pics Isaac.


----------



## TheNothing

more will be coming... my Dioptic lens for my digical camera is coming today, so MANY more pics to come


----------



## Schlyne

*Opistophthalmus glabrifrons*

My Red Cape female?, not long after I put her in the tank.


----------



## Nikos

Tityus Serrulatus


----------



## TheNothing

still trying to figure out this new lens... need a lot of work...






Vaejovis carolinianus


Vaejovis crassimanus


Vaejovis spinigerus



Centruroides gracilis


Hadrurus arizonensis



Lychas obsti




Tityus falconensis



Tityus serrulatus


----------



## TheNothing

still trying to toy with the closeup lens... tonight i kicked the exposure down to underexpose (-.3... yesterdays were over exposed +.3).  most pics you can click to enlarge....



Vaejovis carolinianus - 2nd Instars (yes, I cleaned right after this pic)


Vaejovis crassimanus - adult female











Centruroides exilicauda - 2nd instar




Centruroides margaritatus - 2nd instar - yellow morph


Tityus falconensis - 3rd instar



Tityus serrulatus - 3rd instar(?)











Vaejovis carolinianus - 2nd instar and 2wk old cricket


----------



## TheNothing

just a few pic this time...



Centruroides exilicauda - a very gravid female


Opistopthalmus glabifrons - the best i can do with her, she's always in her burrow


Pandinus imperator - adult female


Vaejovis confusus


----------



## ScorpZion

very nice vaejovis sp, tell me for you spinigerus what do you use in your setup? substrate? decor? as soon as my brood cmpletly moves off the mothers back i want to set up a 5-10 gallon for them but not to sure as to what the optimal setup would be, right now she is on repti sand with a little peat mixed in. aslo where do ou get your tityus sp? i really want some of those


----------



## TheNothing

ScorpZion:






This is the setup i have for my V. carolinianus, which is similar to all my vaejovids.  The V. spinigerus, V. confusus, and V. crassimanus have a 50/50 sand/peat combo though.

The Tityus species I have came from Tityus and a friend of Ythiers


----------



## ScorpZion

any chance of you sweet talking ythier into getting me 1-2 ityus sp? huh you setup look great but i alway thought spinigerus was a desert type? i will try and replicated what you have there with alot of hiding climbing places becasue of the number of scorps going into the tank, also have you had any succes in raising a brood of vaejovis sp they look really small would i feed prekilled crixs becasue i doubt they can hunt being that small?


----------



## TheNothing

the only broods I've gotten so far are from V. carolinianus.  I have separated the 2nd instars from the adults to prevent canibalism which i noticed early on (watched as one adult was actually plucking the scorplings off the back of another).  The scorplings have been feeding fine on pinhead and one week old crickets.  

Tityus will be more available in a few months.


----------



## eatinmachine

great pix thenothing.  I love your scorps how much time a week do you spend on your animals (including your reptiles)?  just out of curiosity how much are most of these tityus?


----------



## TheNothing

touch call... the dragons are constant work almost... if you include the time taken to tend the garden to grow their veggies, that alone is 10 hours a week... I spend over an hour on just feeding the scorps, plus misting... the boas are by-far the easiest to care for, and are the most friendly.... i'd say no less than 25 hours a week with the animals between my girlfriend and i (not including the garden)


----------



## Midnightcowboy

A superworm that had burrowed away into my G. Rosea's substrate last month reappeared today in beetle form. Of course my G. Rosea, being her usual kind-hearted self, left it well alone. It was running round the tank for a good while, until I decided enough was enough. Mr. Beetle was going to meet his new friend Hadrurus Arizonensis  ...Enjoy! :}


----------



## Midnightcowboy

Here's a few pics of my big female P. Imperator....More like a lobster with a stinger than a scorp!


----------



## TheNothing

awesome shots of the H.a!!!!


----------



## Black Hawk

Midnightcowboy said:
			
		

> Mr. Beetle was going to meet his new friend Hadrurus Arizonensis  ...Enjoy! :}


i did the same thing with an annoying male crick that WOULDN'T STOP CHIRPING!!!! he was dead in less than 30 sec. :evil:


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Provided is the pantheriensis form of Centruroides vittatus.

Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Kugellager

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Provided is the pantheriensis form of Centruroides vittatus.


Very interesting Chad. The interocular triangle marking is still very much apparent. Is the keelation on the mesasoma really as indistinct as it appears or is that an artifact of the image? Where is the general locale this specimen was collected from? PM me if necessary.

John
];')


----------



## redhourglass

Hello John.

This form is easly collected in Presidio TX down to parts of Mexico in the desert areas.

All the best.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Ythier

wow, wonderful vittatus Chad !
Pantheriensis ? any meaning ? Perhaps the reduced interocular triangle looking like panther markings ?


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Polymorphism in Centruroides...

...end of comments

Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Tityus

Hi All some pictures    


Adult / Sub adult:





























































Scorplings:


----------



## Michael

Buthus ibericus, instar 2 (Spain)


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Calling all Centruroides experts...  

May you guess to the status of this form not found in the U.S.  Please note polymorphism in Centruroides in general but am curious to whom knows.

Currently a valid species south of the U.S. border.  

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## ThatGuy

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Calling all Centruroides experts...
> 
> May you guess to the status of this form not found in the U.S.  Please note polymorphism in Centruroides in general but am curious to whom knows.
> 
> Currently a valid species south of the U.S. border.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. Chad


It looks like a C. Vattitus color morph to me unless you got more pics of this scorp so i can get a better look


----------



## Ythier

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Calling all Centruroides experts...
> 
> May you guess to the status of this form not found in the U.S.  Please note polymorphism in Centruroides in general but am curious to whom knows.
> 
> Currently a valid species south of the U.S. border.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. Chad


Centruroides suffusus ?


----------



## Michael

Hi Chad,

Centruroides noxius?


----------



## fusion121

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Calling all Centruroides experts...
> 
> May you guess to the status of this form not found in the U.S.  Please note polymorphism in Centruroides in general but am curious to whom knows.
> 
> Currently a valid species south of the U.S. border.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. Chad


As a guess C. flavopictus?


----------



## Tityus

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Calling all Centruroides experts...
> 
> May you guess to the status of this form not found in the U.S.  Please note polymorphism in Centruroides in general but am curious to whom knows.
> 
> Currently a valid species south of the U.S. border.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. Chad


Centruroides guanensis ?


----------



## DEFOS

Pandinus imperator scorplings


----------



## redhourglass

Hello everyone.

The picture is darker than the actual specimen photographed live in the higher elevations of Durango.  Deposited at UNAM in Mexico City.

C. suffusus it is ... or maybe an intergrade form of C. vittatus.

Regards.

Sinc. Chad  

Edit:  spelling errors fixed


----------



## Crotaphytus

It looks like a cross between the two vittatus I just posted


----------



## Ythier

Ythier said:
			
		

> Centruroides suffusus ?


and the winner is... ;P


----------



## Tityus

and the winner is...   :clap:  :clap:  Eric


----------



## Michael

yes, very good proffesor Eric..


----------



## G. Carnell

Tityus paraensis male 6th instar, getting big and spiny!


----------



## Ythier

wow, they're growing very fast George !


----------



## G. Carnell

you can say that again!!!

what also surprising is that the fastest grower out of my 5 specimens, is a female!
order:
female
male
male 
male
female


----------



## fusion121

Wow, yes they really are growing fast, none of mine have reached 6th instar yet, and I think I may have only females


----------



## G. Carnell

haha, you jammy git!

im sure there are WC males out there *cough* *cough* 

best not to interbreed while we dont need to


----------



## fusion121

Could you get a comparison shot of the male and female pedipalps? It would be most helpful :worship:


----------



## G. Carnell

Sorry, she was eating, but i can get a better pic later:













and excuse the crude markings...  adobe has no symbols!


----------



## DE3

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> and excuse the crude markings...  adobe has no symbols!


trying not to go o/t, but try pasting symbols in from Word


----------



## fusion121

Thanks George,   I hope they are not all male, that would not be funny


----------



## Ythier

Don't worry Oliver, in some days there should be some new specimens coming from French Guyana


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Don't worry Oliver, in some days there should be some new specimens coming from French Guyana


And what about some T. silvestris


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Yep.  Actually he had a clue before hand but was fun to see the responses.

Everyone is a winner.   :liar: 

I'll add some more photos to my website in the next few months as time allows itself or me to do so.   :wall: 

Congrats folks and be safe.

Sinc. Chad  



			
				Michael said:
			
		

> yes, very good proffesor Eric..


P.S.  This board needs more smilies to choose from


----------



## Ythier

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Yep.  Actually he had a clue before hand but was fun to see the responses.


 :? which clue Chad ? You just said me that you've been recently in Mexico, it is not a good clue


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> And what about some T. silvestris


Unfortunately less common  
This year I will especially try to find scorpions in savannas. According to Lourenço there could be endemic species here (Ananteris, Tityus,...)


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Unfortunately less common
> This year I will especially try to find scorpions in savannas. According to Lourenço there could be endemic species here (Ananteris, Tityus,...)


Sounds like your trip should be very interesting, I've only seen about 3/4 pictures of Ananteris sp.


----------



## fusion121

A new addition courtesy of Isaac, tiny little V. carolinianus scorplings, slightly smaller then Compsobuthus scorplings


----------



## TheNothing

WOW Oliver
now that we've traded scorps
want to trade cameras??
thats a BEAUTIFUL picture of a scorpion that might be 1cm in length!!


----------



## fusion121

TheNothing said:
			
		

> WOW Oliver
> now that we've traded scorps
> want to trade cameras??
> thats a BEAUTIFUL picture of a scorpion that might be 1cm in length!!



Its not that great a shot :8o , they are really too small for my camera's focal length to cope with. Amazingly agressive little guys for their size


----------



## Michael

Centruroides gracilis(Cuba)


----------



## Michael

a colony C.gracilis.


----------



## Michael

And another one


----------



## G. Carnell

very nice!!

so you went all the way to Cuba to get a C.gracilis!!!! jesus!!" 

is it just me or do they look nicer?? maybe because they are rarer and more deadly


----------



## Michael

Hi George,

Thank you. They looks indeed very nice, very colorfull  

Regards
Michael


----------



## TheNothing

as usual, click for supersized pics


Leirus quinquestriatus (poor thing...)



Hadogenes troglodytes



Babycurus jacksoni
][/url]
][/url]


Parabuthus transvaalicus (Meatloaf's revenge?)



got these today from RazorRipley


----------



## Ythier

Hi Isaac,
I think your troglodytes is a paucidens.
Eric


----------



## fusion121

A Chaerilus sp. scorpling, very very small:


----------



## Michael

Great genus Oliver!


----------



## TheNothing

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi Isaac,
> I think your troglodytes is a paucidens.
> Eric


Hey Eric
thought that when I first saw it, but never double-checked myself and just labelled it as the container was labelled.  
Thanks, i'll have to take care of that...


----------



## Ythier

...and the humidity must be slightly higher for paucidens than troglodytes (as far as I observed)


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:
			
		

> A Chaerilus sp. scorpling, very very small


And here are the parents (don´t know if I posted these pics already):


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> And here are the parents (don´t know if I posted these pics already):


Beautiful, how large are the adults?


----------



## Hendrik C.

*Scorp Pics*

Hi,

today I was at a friend of mine and took some scorp pics, acutally I don't own scoprs yet...

_Androctonus australis_ 






_Androctonus australis_






_Androctonus australis_






_Androctonus australis_ (Head)






_Androctonus australis_ (Stinger)






_Androctonus australis_ (under blacklight)






_Leiurus quinquestriatus_






_Leiurus quinquestriatus_






_Leiurus quinquestriatus_ (under blacklight)






Hope you like them.

greetz
illmatic


----------



## TheNothing

great shots!
the blacklight ones were quite impressive


----------



## John Bokma

What kind of camera do you use? Indeed impressive pictures.

edit: and did you use a filter with the UV pics? And is that UV coming from LEDs, a tube or a bulb?


----------



## G. Carnell

yea, its nice to see UV pics with a normal-light background


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Beautiful, how large are the adults?


Hi Oliver,

about 5 - 6 cm.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Hendrik C.

Hi,

thanks that you like them.

I use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20 for those pictures (as well for all my other pictures  ). I used no filter for those blacklight shots. We have used a small 10cm blacklight tube.

greetz
illmatic


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted 5th instar T. stigmurus confluentia:


----------



## Michael

nice lightfall on your pic!


----------



## brachy

Hi all
I would like to scorpions. My first will be  Hadogenes spp. and P. imperator. Please who have got Hadogenes bicolor photos check them. And please write litle info of these species. I don t take they when I dont know anithing.


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides margaritatus mating, unfortunately (for him) the male payed the ultimate price for reproducing   :


----------



## Raan_Jodus

shame on the male there   

anyway, heres some of my P. Trans after i changed his tank.


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Centruroides margaritatus mating, unfortunately (for him) the male payed the ultimate price for reproducing


ouch..   ...at least you have a nice photo  
Did they mate ?


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> ouch..   ...at least you have a nice photo
> Did they mate ?


I think so, so at least he died for a good reason


----------



## ThatGuy

Man that sucks, ive never had that happen to me cuz ive always managed to save the male all the time, I mean you gotta cuz theys things are spendy ! Hopefully they mated then you will have tons !


----------



## final-sting

Centruroides margaritatus pic...
 upps not nice :?   Its the male adult? Or why so much different size?  Its the risk not allways to high when the male have the half size as the female?

Its not possible help the male when the female comes agressiv, or she sting very quickly? Its interesting for me, because i have not a adult couple for married.


----------



## fusion121

Hi
I'm not sure if the size of the male is that important for avoiding sexual cannibalism, speed is probably more helpful. Normally sexual cannibalism doesn’t occur but I had not fed the female in some time so I expect she was hungry, normally you can intervene if the male and female get aggressive but I wasn’t concentrating on them so she managed to kill him before I could stop her.


----------



## fusion121

Not a great picture of a Diplocentrus lindo freshly moulted to 4th instar:


----------



## Ythier

Hi Oliver,
Do you keep them more dry or humid ?


----------



## Nikos

I keep them humid with very limited (actualy close to zero) air circulation


----------



## Ythier

Thanks Nikos


----------



## fusion121

Hi
I keep them moderately humid, and I let them dry out sometimes. I also keep them quite hot about 31C and feed them lots, they never stop eating.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

male and female Mesobuthus eupeus form the Georgian Republic.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi
very nice scorpions

are these more or less potent than the Mesobuthus gibbosus??


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

I have no idea, but they are probabely having a more potent venom than M. gibbosus.

1.) Liocheles australasiae, Borneo

2.) Uroplectes planimanus, South-Africa


----------



## fusion121

Great pictures Alex, the LD50 data indicates that Mesobuthus eupeus is probably more toxic

How do you sex Uroplectes planimanus?, I  have some but I can't spot any sexual differences.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

the females are having an enlarged, sickle-shaped first pectinal tooth. Furtheron the males are smaller and are having slightly more bulbous chelae. I´ll try to take some pics as soon as I´ve got the time.

Androctonus crassicauda male, Oman

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Damn all mine are males, typical :wall:


----------



## G. Carnell

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Damn all mine are males, typical :wall:


Now post the full sized pic of your avatar    :} 
what sp is it?


----------



## fusion121

A freshly moulted Tityus paraensis who's female (well I think), hooray


----------



## G. Carnell

yea looks like it 

its odd how they are so pink........ 
nice pic


----------



## fusion121

That was like 10mins after it moulted, I think the pink is from the camera flash


----------



## robustum1

Hiho,
i am new in this Hobby (scorpions)
but i have enough birdspiders,
on the Pic is my second Scorp, i get him yesterday
my first was P, imperator


----------



## The Bear

Very nice pictures everyone I especially like your tityus paraensis of your's Oliver :drool: . I wish I had some more scorpion options where I live, still havent gotten around to posting my emp pics but hopfully soon.


----------



## innocence lost

there are some really great pics here!! I would post one of mine.. but it wont come out of its burrow.. Its a p.imp anyway, I guess if you've seen a pic of one.. you've seen them all. but I'd still like to put him on here..


----------



## G. Carnell

emps are really nice scorps! you should post a pic of yours 
here is my one: http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/photos/pandinus/8.jpg


----------



## innocence lost

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> emps are really nice scorps! you should post a pic of yours
> here is my one: http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/photos/pandinus/8.jpg


thats an awesome pic.. I will post one of mine. I just have to wait until the little bugger comes out of his hole!


----------



## G. Carnell

robustum1 said:
			
		

> Hiho,
> i am new in this Hobby (scorpions)
> but i have enough birdspiders,
> on the Pic is my second Scorp, i get him yesterday
> my first was P, imperator



Nice pick for a second scorpion Jurgen
very nice specimen!


----------



## innocence lost

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Centruroides margaritatus mating, unfortunately (for him) the male payed the ultimate price for reproducing   :



how sad.. I hope she at least gives you some babies after that..


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Tityus bahiensis, female
2.) Microtityus sp, Cuba, 4th instar (yes, it´s the same species Tom posted pics of  )

Regards
Alex


----------



## Tityus

Hi Alex,

Great pictures  :clap:


----------



## fusion121

Nifty pictures, have all the Tityus bahiensis recently in europe come from Mr Mello?


----------



## Tityus

Hi Oliver for so far I know Yes


----------



## Michael

great picture of Microtityus Alex :drool:


----------



## Christoph

*Tityus*

Some new pics...


----------



## Christoph

*Centruroides*

..........


----------



## Tityus

Very nice pictures Christoph  :clap:


----------



## Empi

When is this thread going to get a sticky? :?


----------



## innocence lost

empi said:
			
		

> When is this thread going to get a sticky? :?



sorry, Im new still, what exactly is a sticky? :?


----------



## innocence lost

nevermind, I found out what it was!!


----------



## robustum1

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Nice pick for a second scorpion Jurgen
> very nice specimen!


Hi,
THX for the compliment,
next time i get my next sp,
Euscorpius italicus,


----------



## Brian S




----------



## Christoph

..............


----------



## Tityus

Very Nice pictures Christoph,

5e instar ??


----------



## Christoph

Thanks Tom,
Jep 5. instar ;-)


----------



## Brian S

Parabuthus transvaalicus (female)


----------



## G. Carnell

im glad i sold my P.trans, theyre NASTY!

nice pics Brian


----------



## Michael

Yes very nice pictures Brian


----------



## Brian S

Thanks 

George, you should get another one lol


----------



## The Bear

Thats a great looking Parabuthus transvaalicus :clap:  I think they look cool because of the large tail to body ratio.


----------



## ThatGuy

cant beat those pics, such a tough lookin scorp ! great pictures brian !  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Euscorpius balearicus, Mallorca 
2.) Isometrus maculatus, female, Philippines

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Nice Alex, you don't see Isometrus maculatus very often


----------



## Michael

Very nice Alex


----------



## Bigboy

_Centuroides exilicauda _ pair mating






_Vaejovis spinigeris _ gravid female






_Vaejovis coahuilae _ gravid female






_Vaejovis coahuilae _ 2nd instar


----------



## Christoph

adult male and a young female.
Sorry the pics aren't the best.
I love this genus :}


----------



## G. Carnell

WOWWW
lovely male!!!!!!!!!!

what length is it please???

i like the way it has a spine down its back


----------



## Christoph

Hi George,
From Head to sting is it ~11cm
It's very fast and agressiv.


----------



## G. Carnell

ahh ok, mines still got 1 moult left to go then,
is yours WC??

because mine is very docile, VERY docile even.
i like the way they lift crickets up to sting them, very classy


----------



## Christoph

Yes mines is WC.


> i like the way they lift crickets up to sting them, very classy


I like it also


----------



## G. Carnell

Rhopalurus junceus 6th instar, freshly moulted:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Scorpionidae sp., molting

Regards
Alex


----------



## Michael

incredibly beautiful species Christoph :drool:


----------



## Michael

Hi George

Are they now adult on 6th instar? Mine are going to molt to the 6th instar.


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi
it seems the males are adult at 7th instar

im not sure if the females will be adult at the 7th or 8th
ive no info about this from Tityus species

mine are 5-6th instar also, male:female ratio 3:2 out of 5
and you?


----------



## Michael

Hi George,

Oo, i think i was not claer enough, my question was based about the Rhopalurus junceus  

but thanks for the info about Tityus paraensis  

regards
Michael


----------



## G. Carnell

OHH! sorry 

ive no idea about the rhopa... ive only got one

they are a big species though, maybe 7th will be adult :S
you should ask Giorgio


----------



## Michael

ok thanks, i will do that


----------



## G. Carnell

Weve been having too many Buthids...

_Heterometrus laoticus_ (Viet Nam): 4 Brothers


----------



## Nazgul

Hi George,

that´s not fair, I posted a pic of a Scorpionidae . Did you raise the laoticus from scorplings? How old are they and which instar?

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi, yea i was gonna ask you some questions about that, but i dared not 

yea i raised the laos from scorplings, and only realised when they were adult, that i had sold all the females, if i had any! theyre 2 years old nearly, (or 3..) and instar 7 

so about your Scorpionid!!! any pics of it before the moult or after???? 
you ahve no idea of the genus or species then? or is scorpionidae a genus :S


----------



## Nazgul

What a shame. That´s why I usually keep at least 10 scorplings of my own CBs.

Unfortunately I don´t have a pic of a specimen with hardened skeleton. But I´ll take some as soon as I got the time. They were said to come from Chile which is not really possible as there are no Scorpionids. Eric has some as well and showed one to Lourenco. Lourenco said it could be a Opistophthalmus sp, but that´s not for sure. I´m not very experienced in IDing scorpions of this family and have to admit that I didn´t try to determine them yet. And it´s rough without having the slightest idea where they are coming from.

They are having a white telson, even when the skeleton is hardened. Looks pretty nice.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

yea looks very exotic 

would be nice if its a new species 

i kept 11 Heterometrus laoticus, its just they ALL turned out to be males
(i ended up buying a female just to keep the line going...)


----------



## GQ.

Here is a _Centruroides exilicauda_ with a load of scorplings.  Enjoy!


----------



## wikkid_devil

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Scorpionidae sp., molting
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Must be that time lol. One of my P. imps just shed too.


----------



## Nick_schembri

Cool shed pics!


----------



## G. Carnell

Dunno how many of these ive posted! but here is my newly adult female
she has been adult for about 2 weeks, and is still a rich brown colour!







Thanks to Damien a.k.a Incubu5, for the pix modifications!


----------



## Nikos

recycling....






t.serrulatus


----------



## Steven

woow,.. nice stuff Nikos !
never seen a C.nigrimanus,.. looks yummy


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Brian S said:
			
		

>


OHHHHH really beautifull bicolor. The mine has died two weeks ago. Enjoy the yours.


----------



## Nikos

Steven said:
			
		

> woow,.. nice stuff Nikos !
> never seen a C.nigrimanus,.. looks yummy


thanks Steven!

here is another centruroides fom honduras


----------



## robustum1




----------



## G. Carnell

som much for thr E.italicus eh??


----------



## robustum1

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> som much for thr E.italicus eh??



hiho,
gg, no, ´
but i get them this or next week,,,,,100%
i think they are italicus, i get them as euscorpius sp,
and he catch the by italien mountens (tirol)
when i get them i post a view pics, then please help with id  
but i get them,promise,
best regards


----------



## Richard_uk

Havent posted here in a while!  :} 

Babycurus jacksoni






Smeringurus mesaensis


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> They were said to come from Chile which is not really possible as there are no Scorpionids. Eric has some as well and showed one to Lourenco. Lourenco said it could be a Opistophthalmus sp, but that´s not for sure. I´m not very experienced in IDing scorpions of this family and have to admit that I didn´t try to determine them yet. And it´s rough without having the slightest idea where they are coming from.
> 
> They are having a white telson, even when the skeleton is hardened. Looks pretty nice.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi Alex,
I identified the family with the Prendini's key, I think I'm sure of the family ID, but as you said there is not any Scorpionidae in Chile.
However there is not many genus in this family so I tried to ID the genus, but I didn't success. I didn't find any genus corresponding to this scorpion. I don't think it is an Opistophthalmus. Lourenço is currently in Brazil, I will see him in November and he should tell me his opinion, I will let you know.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Eric,

who said it could be an Opistophthalmus sp then? I´m too lazy to check all the emails .

Regards
Alex


----------



## parabuthus

Richard, that Smeringurus mesaensis looks beautiful. Did you get that from faunology.co.uk? I was thinking about getting one, although they are quite pricey... so I opted for Scorpio Maurus instead.


----------



## fusion121

Don't buy them from any of the online dealers, they are completely overpriced. Martin Goss sells them for about 12 pounds, though I forget what his email is. They are a difficult species to keep being very fussy about conditions, my sub-adults refused ever to moult


----------



## Brian S

Tityus serrulatus


----------



## Ciryluk3g

*Heterometrus*

Gravid H.spinifer













Same Scorpion with offspring







H.laoticus female.













H.laoticus male







H.cyaneus sub adults


----------



## Ciryluk3g

*Hadogenes*

Appologies for the pics in my last post not showing they will be there once my hosting server is fixed!  

Hadogenes sp... if anybody knows what species these 2 Scorps are please let me know!


----------



## Hedorah99

They appear to be H. paucidens. Anyone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Brian S

Looks like paudicens to me as well.


----------



## Ythier

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> 
> who said it could be an Opistophthalmus sp then? I´m too lazy to check all the emails .
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi,
It was Lourenço, but he just looked very quickly one of my specimens.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Eric,

ah, thanks. So memory served me right however.

Regards
Alex


----------



## WYSIWYG

Ok, maybe I should have put my pic here, but since someone asked for it in the other thread I started, I put it there.  And apparently, nobody has seen it. (Or nobody likes it and that's why there are no comments).   I would sure appreciate some comments on it though --- good or bad!    

Here's the thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50914

Thanks a bunch!   

Wysi


----------



## parabuthus

NICE AND FERTILE!
Well done mate, nice...


----------



## Christoph

Female freshly molted.


----------



## G. Carnell

looks like a Male IMO

have you compared it to other females/males?


----------



## Christoph

I thought it also but I was unsure.
I've never seen a female in real.
But when you see it also so, it is probably a male


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi
you can already begin to see the difference at 5th instar
but from then on, the males claws become very very long and thin

http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/forum2/tityus.jpg


----------



## fusion121

Yes I couldn't tell on any of mine till 5th instar, that one definitely looks male.


----------



## G. Carnell

some very nice American scorps, courtesy of Graham


----------



## MattM

Wow! Those look really amazing  :clap:


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> some very nice American scorps, courtesy of Graham


Very nice George, I hope you have breeding pairs


----------



## redhourglass

Hello George !

Posting those photos of Pseudouroctonus by you seems odd for some reason but good luck with them.    

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing

oh man
seeing pics of the Pseudouroctonus also makes me a very jealous man


----------



## Michael

Hi,
Nice species George!


Odontobuthus odonturus male from Pakistan


----------



## Michael

freshly molted Buthus montanus, instar 5


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> some very nice American scorps, courtesy of Graham


Nice species George !


----------



## TheNothing

I'm gonna use thumbnails for you guys... that way everyone can see them in a timely manner
click for supersized versions


Uroctonus Mordax scorplings.  2nd Instars.  Born 3rd week of August.



Babycurus jacksoni - male (adult?)




Centruroides vitattus scorplings.  2nd Instars.  The second is definately of MeatLoaf proportions 



Hadogenes paucidens - Adult female





Tityus falconensis - 4th instars



Tityus serrulatus - 4th instar (iirc)


----------



## John Bokma

Yesterday I went to El Frijol Colorado, and saw many scorpions: 
http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/09/11/

My favourite scorpion picture of that day:


----------



## Empi

Will this thread ever get a sticky? I guess we scorpion people are not as good as the T. people!  Do you see how many people have viewed this thread! STICKY! STICKY! STICKY! STICKY! STICKY!


----------



## Brian S

A little bored tonite so I checked on some scorps and took pics of the hotties

Leiurus quinquestriatus



Androctonus australis


----------



## robustum1

Hi,
now tehere is one of the Euscorpius, can somebody tell me which Euscorpius sp it is?


----------



## smalltime

Maybe if you look here  you can figure it out for yourself....it quite hard to see on a picture, although if I would have to guess: italicus.


----------



## ScorpDude

This pic was taken on a 0.6MP camera, so its a bit blurry, I think it looks cool though.

H.laoticus


----------



## TheNothing

thought i'd put these in here too...


[size=+1]*Serradigitus gertschi striatus*[/size]


----------



## Christoph

...........


----------



## Raan_Jodus

C. Marg, eatting a cricket


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Vaejovis waeringi

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

JESUS! thats some good Lychas!!! extremely nice, i hope you have several breeding pairs to flood the market with them

slick vaejovis too, its odd how their eyes are so far foreward on the prosoma !


----------



## smalltime

Where do you find those, Alex....? :drool:  :drool:


----------



## robustum1




----------



## TheNothing

i remember when my C. gracilis scorplings were that small and cute

EXCELLENT photo as well


----------



## Ciryluk3g

H.spinifer scorplings!


----------



## prang11

Nice pic, reminds me of the zillions of U. mordax 2nd instars I have running around my place at the moment.


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Great pictures Alex and that _Vaejovis waeringi_ looks great.  They are so similar to _V. confusus _ except for the chela...  I had a couple of them also from friends in San Diego 

The following attachment is _Diplocentrus whitei _.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 1.) Vaejovis waeringi male, San Diego, CA
> 
> 2.) Lychas sp. female, Phillippines
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Great photos again Alex, is the Lychas from the Jeff person in the phillippines I keep on seeing ads for?


----------



## Nlneff

*My CB Emperor Scorpions*

Got these two little guys from OldHag, they were in great shape, 2nd or 3rd instar.  Had some trouble getting them to eat, they just burrowed to the bottom of the aquarium where the crickets never went, so I put them in a plastic container and fed them pinkies, now they won't stop eating.


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice Diplo Chad!!

didnt know they had such a large sexual dimorphism in the genus, looks like a mini H.longimanus,  im sure someone said that before :S


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Chad, thanks. I like V. waeringi a lot as well, it´s one of the most attractive Vaejovis sp I´ve seen so far.

Oliver, yes, they are from a guy named Jeffebeck from the Phillippines but I haven´t seen any ads from him yet. Where did you find them?

Tim, well, one species I got from the Phillippines and the other one from California .

1.) Lychas sp. carrying scorplings (it´s the same female on the pic above  )

2.) Lychas sp. male (I guess so), Phillippines

3.) Vaejovis puritanus female, Poway, CA

4.) Hadruroides charcasus female


Regards
Alex


----------



## Aviculariinae

Truely Beautiful, Bless your photography skills. Top Notch! ;-)


----------



## Nikos

Nazgul said:
			
		

> 3.) Vaejovis puritanus female, Poway, CA
> Regards
> Alex



Lucky b.dubia.....or she met her fate later on?

Excellent photos as usual Alex!


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks,

Nikos, I didn´t even notice I phographed a roach as well  . The female hasn´t eaten yet, therefor they should still coexist.

Smeringururs mesaensis, male & female

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

More great pictures Alex, good luck with the S. mesaensis mating, I could never even get my sub-adults to moult  .

The Jeff guy has been posting ads on the BTS website for a while, though I never know whether to trust alot of people who post there.


----------



## Arlius

I love the last pic of the Hadruroides, I really really want one of those now... chances of finding one in Canada? Im guessing near zero...


----------



## G. Carnell

probably higher than over here in Europe!


----------



## parabuthus

Alex, some AWESOME looking scorps you have there...  :clap:


----------



## MattM

Babycurus jacksoni (3i)


----------



## TheNothing

Lychas obsti with 1st instars, 36 hours old



Centruroides gracilis
just molted to 5th instars
born March 28th 2005
one more molt till adulthood


----------



## fusion121

Very nifty picture of that Lychas with scorplings :clap:


----------



## TheNothing

thanks 
its my second to birth
the first died... mom and scorplings


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Isaac,

where are those L. obstoi coming from? Have you checked if your specimens are having any tibial spurs? If not it should be I. maculatus. Your female is looking alot like my single maculatus female.

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

Hey Alex,
been waiting months for someone to question these.  I'm fairly sure of the ID, but have not checked for tibial spurs.  They hail from Tanzania, which has both L. obsti and I. maculatus.  I have a preserved specimen that I can check on at my next convienence (tonight).  Thanks for the tibial spur tip.


----------



## TheNothing

my preserved specimen is MIA  
and other pics aren't clear enough to distinquish a tibial spur...
this is gonna be a fun night....






Paruroctonus boreus
WC Adult Female (gravid) from Dusty Lake, Washington
47*09'N 119*55'W
April 23, 2005 
Scorplings were born in captivity July 2005


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

I´d be very interested in your result. As I said, your female is looking almost identical than my maculatus female.

Euscorpius sp., Paros, mating and the result

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Euscorpius sp., Paros, mating and the result
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Do Euscorpius use a sexual sting during mating? The male looks like hes trying.


----------



## Xerotolerance

S. marus







H. troglodytes







A. mauritanicus


----------



## G. Carnell

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Do Euscorpius use a sexual sting during mating? The male looks like hes trying.


Not sure about Alex's observations, but ive overseen 5-6 Euscorp matings, and a sexual sting was always used (for 5-10 minutes in my E.flavicaudis)

that was the most boring part...


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

this was my first observation of an Euscorpius mating. All other times my Euscorpius spp mated while I´ve ben away. Yes, the male definitely stung the female although it didn´t take several minutes.

Lychas sp. female, this time with 2nd instars 

Regards
Alex


----------



## prang11

Nice pic Alex.


----------



## Brandelmouche

It's a beautiful Lychas do you have Nazgul, i am jealous :drool:


----------



## Nikos

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Do Euscorpius use a sexual sting during mating? The male looks like hes trying.


 Sexual sting is also in the menu of E.Italicus mating.


----------



## latastei

Hi, yesterday I do a mating of E. hadzii and male also used sexual sting


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

"Tityus bahiensis BABIES- Finally!!!!"  ;P   

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

now i'm jealous
I don't yet have that Tityus


----------



## Christoph

Cool Alex,
I hope mine do the same


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

a few weeks before she popped she got really huge. If yours are looking like a blimp it shouldn´t take too long.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

At the moment they looks like so:


----------



## prang11

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> "Tityus bahiensis BABIES- Finally!!!!"  ;P
> 
> Regards
> Alex



/drool.....

Those little guys look funny.  Iridescent with color behind them.  Very nice.


----------



## TheNothing




----------



## Michael

Rhopalurus junceus molt to the 6th instar


----------



## Arlius

Bad Isaac.... what species is that? Does that species often molt upside down attached to wood? Wouldnt have thought it would be able to stick to it once it starts pulling everything out.... crazy...


----------



## TheNothing

hehe
Tityus serrulatus 

All of my Tityus and Centruroides species molt upsidedown like that 
most do it upsidedown and fairly close to the substrate
i've not been able to catch one do it, but figure they do somewhat of a backflip onto the ground...


----------



## Raan_Jodus

my C. Marg,all clean and mite free


----------



## bengerno

Parabuthus liososma.
This is my first Parabuthus, but I have to say I love them!


----------



## TheNothing

well, Alex, dang it...
you called it... I have Isometrus maculatus
dunno how many posts I've made about the Lychas
but i know a google search on lychas obsti is 50% posting about them

and to find out i do not have, and never have had, lychas....


----------



## G. Carnell

Isometrus are rarer !

very nice pic, they must be extremely closely related to lychas, as they look near identical :?


----------



## TheNothing

yeah they do
i did a lot of back and forths with other photos of the two speices, and they can be VERY close...


----------



## MattM

When I look at my Lychas, I notice their final tail segment and telson are darker (nearly black) then Isometrus has. Correct?


----------



## TheNothing

it depends on the species, but often times, yes.  It would also seem the pleural membrane is darker on the Lychas species... but that can be circumstancial as well...


----------



## Empi

I caught this little 2nd instar C. Vittatus today scaring all his container mates away with the roach head.   They're so great when they're young!


----------



## Nazgul

MattM said:
			
		

> When I look at my Lychas, I notice their final tail segment and telson are darker (nearly black) then Isometrus has. Correct?


Hi,

color is not a good distinguishing factor, especially not in Buthids. The best way to tell them apart is to look for tibial spurs. I. maculatus has none, whereas Lychas spp always have spurs. 

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

Yeah, it really depends on the species.  I. maculatus have none, but I. angusticaudis have very prominant spurs...


----------



## parabuthus

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> wow..
> is that really the ONLY difference between O.dentatus and B.jacksoni?
> 
> i thought they would at least look slightly different..
> 
> 
> have you tryed putting the two species together to see if they will mate?



Way late with this, but I found this info on the Scorpion Files...

_"This spcies is related to Babycurus, and might resemble some of the species in this genus. The genera can be separated in that they differ conspicuously in leg spination (tibial spur present in both legs III-IV in Odonturus, only in leg IV in Babycurus). Also the subaculear tubercle is very large and spinoid in Odonturus, but small to obsolete in Babycurus."_
*Source:* http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/o_dentatus.php


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) + 2.) Parabuthus mossambicensis male which didn´t like being photographed 

3.) Tityus bahiensis with 2nd instars

Regards
Alex


----------



## parabuthus

Alex, those Parabuthus pictures are absolutely OUTSTANDING.
Awesome looking scorp. I commend you  :clap:    .


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks  :8o .

The little guy totally flipped out when I´ve been taking the pics. He ran around stridulating and stung the air like crazy. I´ve never seen such an aggressive behaviour except for in A. pterygocercus.

Regards
Alex


----------



## MattM

Wow!!! Now THAT looks agressive!! haha, very impressive!!!  :clap:


----------



## parabuthus

I love aggressive scorps... and I love the Parabuthus genus...

He looks like he is going to keel over, Alex, with his cauda being so far forward! Awesome. I have to say, you contribute an absolute ton of great content to this forum with all your many wonderful pictures and knowledge to boot. Bravo!  :clap: 

Do you have any pictures of Babycurus jacksoni by any chance? I would love to see some, if you have. I love the look of those scorps (and I'll have some shortly!). And thanks again.


----------



## MattM

i've taken these of mine:

























Posted them before, but pics are pics 
Babycurus Jacksoni are really cool! A must have for sure 

The pictures are 2nd instar. At the moment all 4 I have are 3rd instar, ready to moult to 4th instar.


----------



## parabuthus

Hey Matt,

   How big were those B jacksoni when the pics were taken? I think I am getting 2nd instar. But I am told they are small right now.

I currently have a bunch of 2nd instar H. arizonensis. Feisty little guys! Very small and VERY fast!

Anyhow, cool pics. A beautiful scorp indeed. I can't wait for mine to arrive next week...


----------



## MattM

Hi parabuthus, 

for as far as I can rememer, the Babycurus were about 2cm in lenght at the moment the pictures were taken. I don't know the inch size, since I come from Europe 

I think these were 3rd instar, but I can't be 100% sure since it's been a while!  :?


----------



## parabuthus

2cm is about half an inch  .
Thanks for the info. Lovely scorps you have though, for sure.


----------



## MattM

I must say, Babycurus is very fast aswell  Not that agresive. They'll try to run before they sting for sure 

This species is one of the most beutifull I own at the moment, I'll asure you'll like them  Babycurus rules!!!


----------



## fscorpion

parabuthus said:
			
		

> 2cm is about half an inch  .
> Thanks for the info. Lovely scorps you have though, for sure.


I think 2.5 cm would be 1 inch...


----------



## fscorpion

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Really great pictures Alex, do you correct them in photoshop or that is fresh from the camera? Really impressive macro, and especially the ligh! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## parabuthus

fscorpion said:
			
		

> I think 2.5 cm would be 1 inch...


2cm is more like 3 quarters of an inch if we are really going to nit-pick.    ;P


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks guys,

I´m correcting the brightness and sharpness in Photoshop a little bit sometimes. 

Here are some B. jacksoni pics (although I think i´ve posted them before somewhere):

Male, female and scorplings


----------



## Michael

Hi Alex,

wonderful pics :}  Can i ask you witch cam you use?

kind regards
Michael

Buthus montanus, from Spain(Almeria)


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Michael,

the B. jacksoni pics were made with a Caplio RR30, the newer ones, like T. bahiensis for example, with a Caplio GX.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Michael

Thank you for the answere Alex!

Rhopalurus junceus 6th instar


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> the B. jacksoni pics were made with a Caplio RR30, the newer ones, like T. bahiensis for example, with a Caplio GX.
> 
> Regards
> Alex


What type of light source do you use for your scorpion photos?


----------



## obsidion

a.bicolor post molt


----------



## parabuthus

Alex,
 Thanks for the Babycurus pictures. Such a beautiful looking scorp. I love the colors.


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

No details to provide here but for your viewing pleasure  

@Alex:  your pictures are stunning  :worship: 

Best Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Michael

Hi,
Odontobuthus odonturus from Pakistan, died on the first of oktober

regards
Michael


----------



## Michael

he's still smiling


----------



## parabuthus

Nice smes, Chad! Great picture.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Oliver, the lamp is some kind of metal halide lamp, it´s a Phillips CDM T in 35W.

Chad, thanks but the species on your pic is even more stunning, it´s one of the most interesting American species to my opinion. I´m hoping to get some of these soon as well.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

..............


----------



## latastei

*Leiurus*

Leiurus quinquestriatus of a friend photographed by Carlos Soto


----------



## latastei

*centruroides*

one of my centruroides margaritatus frestly molted


----------



## Christoph

..........


----------



## TheNothing

latastei,
that C. margaritatus is beautiful!


----------



## Tityus

Hi Christoph,

I think you typed the wrong name   Centruroides archimanus must be => Centruroides arctimanus  :8o sorry

Centruroides archimanus do not exist

Tom


----------



## latastei

hank you¡¡¡ if it has a few very nice colors, but also it is necessary to be grateful for him very much to the camera of my friend ¡¡¡¡


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Thanks for the compliment.  The picture was taken in the field and it isn't Smeringurus but Paruroctonus.

We should thank AB and Oliver for such a great thread.  All photos are  amazing. :clap: 

I have attached an Diplo picture from Mexico.



			
				parabuthus said:
			
		

> Nice smes, Chad! Great picture.


----------



## parabuthus

Hey Chad, thanks for the correction. I still have much to learn!!   
Beautiful scorp in anycase  :clap: .


----------



## G. Carnell

Tityus said:
			
		

> Hi Christoph,
> 
> I think you typed the wrong name   Centruroides archimanus must be => Centruroides arctimanus  :8o sorry
> 
> Centruroides archimanus do not exist
> 
> Tom



oops, totally my fault :S :S

(sorry Chris)


----------



## latastei

one of my tityus, say me that are serrulatus but i dude, what specie could be?


----------



## G. Carnell

looks more like a Paraensis or falcon-blah species, no?


----------



## Tityus

I say Tityus paraensis if I look the colours and patterns.







Tom


----------



## TheNothing

thats a tough call...
i don't have T paraensis to compare
but
I remember having this conversation with Tom before
T. paraensis and T. falconensis look extremely familiar when young... i'd have to give it another molt before I was sure.... T. falconensis become quite different after 4th instar


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> ...it isn't Smeringurus but Paruroctonus.


Well, I expected it to be neither Smeringurus nor Paruroctonus but another Vaejovid genus because of the strange shape of the telson.



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> We should thank AB and Oliver for such a great thread. All photos are  amazing.


Indeed, I´m still waiting for this thread to become a sticky.



			
				latastei said:
			
		

> one of my tityus, say me that are serrulatus but i dude, what specie could be?


A lot of Tityus spp are having very similar looking scorplings in the first instars, just like Centruroides spp. Impossible to say which Tityus sp yours are while they are still that small. It´s definitely not T. serrulatus/T. stigmurus Confluenciata though.


1.) Orthochirus innesi with 1st instars

2.) Orthochirus innesi with 2nd instars

3.) Tityus cf ecuadorensis with 1st instars

4.) Tityus stigmurus Confluenciata with 1st instars

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

those orthochirus babies are HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!

nice one Alex


----------



## ScorpZion

-=====where can i get the little stuby black scorps with 1st instars on her back? that scorp has been on my wish list since starting  :wall:


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> 1.) Orthochirus innesi with 1st instars
> 
> 2.) Orthochirus innesi with 2nd instars


Is the average brood always 4/5 scorplings? 

(again great pictures :clap: )


----------



## fusion121

Tityus said:
			
		

> I say Tityus paraensis if I look the colours and patterns.
> 
> Tom


I'm still interested to know whether anyone has checked Giorgios ID on these :? , there are species that loo very similar to Tityus paraensis ("Scorpions of brazil" has some in), on their next moult I'm going to try and actually ID them properly.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Oliver, I´ve had 3 - 10 scorplings per brood so far. But they are very slowly growing and I´ve had already quite a few deaths during the raising.

All the paraensis coming from Giorgio are originating in a single gravid female which had been brought from Fr.-Guyana by a German dealer named Vinmann (I guess some of the Europeans might have heard of him). I have been at the same Terraristika show on which Giorgio bought that particular female. Therefor the ID should be correct, as Vinmann had been there collecting and brought back some birdspiders as well. About two months ago some more T. paraensis have been imported to Germany, also from Fr.-Guyana. I don´t know about the importer for them but they have been sold by Vinmann again and another private person.

1.) Compsobuthus arabicus, male

2.) C. arabicus, gravid female

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Oliver, I´ve had 3 - 10 scorplings per brood so far. But they are very slowly growing and I´ve had already quite a few deaths during the raising.


Sounds like Compsobuthus in that respect. 

Lovely C.arabicus


----------



## fusion121

Compsobuthus sp. I think C. longipalpis although it could apprently be C. werneri werneri, I don't have a female though  







sorry, big picture


----------



## joe8421

male c.m 5.cm
female c.m 5.5cm waiting for baby scorps


----------



## Beardo

female _Babycurus jacksoni_:


----------



## Christoph

..........


----------



## Nlneff

*My two little CB emps*

They look like they are about to detonate.  They stopped eating, finally.


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

I decided to PM Dave regarding this topic.

We have a sticky LOL. :worship:



			
				Nazgul said:
			
		

> Indeed, I´m still waiting for this thread to become a sticky.
> Regards
> Alex


Attached is an Diplocentrus "zacatecanus" from the field along the Durango/Zacatecas border.

Kind Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Nikos

Very nice scorpion and photo Chad!


----------



## ScorpDude

Awesome scorpion fusion! Is the membrane actually purple or is it just how the picture came out? I love the markings on near the palps, they almost look like eyes.


----------



## fusion121

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> I decided to PM Dave regarding this topic.
> 
> We have a sticky LOL. :worship:


At last  , though its a shame many of the pictures of at the beginning of the thread no longer work. What I'd really like is a thread devoted to just pictures with less "chatter"


----------



## Nazgul

redhourglass said:
			
		

> We have a sticky


Finally  :worship: 



			
				redhourglass said:
			
		

> Diplocentrus "zacatecanus" from the field along the Durango/Zacatecas border


That´s what I´d call a "shiny scorpion" (if I were a dealer   )


1.) Androctonus mauritanicus, female

2.) Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili, female

3.) Buthus atlantis, male


Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

poor pictures of my latest arrivals:  Tityus bahiensis






and a tribute to my now deceased L.q. (very bad mycosis infection - now in a vial of alcohol with other deceased scorps)




oh yeah
and the H. spadix i picked up the other week...


----------



## Tityus

*Centruroides hentzi popped*

Hi All,

The first Centruroides hentzi is popped today :}


----------



## TheNothing

awesome Tom!
congrats!
mine are all 4th instar now (born july)


----------



## Empi

Tityus said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> The first Centruroides hentzi is popped today :}


That's awesome man. I am going to have to get some C. Hentzi now that I've seen that pic.

  Congats everyone on our new found stickyness! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:     This calls for a drink!


----------



## ThatGuy

wow at last its a sticky !  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Pseudouroctonus iviei

2.) Isometrus maculatus with scorplings

3.) Tityus stigmurus, juvenile

4.) Tityus costatus, female

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

Awesome pictures as usual, Alex.
Great looking specimens as well.


----------



## Christoph

wow Alex that T.stigmurus and costatus are VERY nice


----------



## Tityus

Hi Alex,

Beautiful Beautiful WOW  :worship:  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks  :8o 

Rhopalurus rochai, male (?)

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Parabuthus transvaalicus (female)


----------



## Christoph

Sorry the pic isn't good.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Christoph,

nice . Seems like T. bahiensis will be commonly available in Germany sooner or later .

1.) Vaejovis puritanus male, Poway, CA

2.) Vaejovis waeringi with scorplings (pic´s a little bit blurry but she starting running around like crazy and loosing the nymphs when I took some pics, so I had to stop)

Regards
Alex


----------



## TheNothing

Awesome pics as usually, Alex
i LOVE Vaejovidae


----------



## brachy

Hi
Who have got photos of this species or who have got  Heterometrus swannerdami.  Thankd for help


----------



## MattM

Indeed! George, could you show your pregnant female


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Impressive pictures of the Vaejovidae Alex esp. the Pseudouroctonus  

I went through my photo archives regarding Vaejovis confusus and found the following to present here.  Not good quality and standard as these were from last year and have thus improved my techniques or lack there of LOL.  

Before and after pictures of larvae on the mesosoma.

Best Wishes.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing

good shots
none of my V. spinigerus or V. confusus produced this year


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Thanks Isaac.  I feel ashamed that I lost all my V. puritanus instars when I moved last year when I had a constant supply of sub. termites in my backyard.  I still have mother alive which must be a _record_ in captivitiy for post birth in this genus. :8o 

V. puritanus after and before pictures, you may have seen these before but for new members here it goes:

Kind Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing

stunning...

I have a love for Vaejovidae because they're almost always active... i see mine out at all hours... and much more...


----------



## Nikos

heterometrus swammerdami

male






female






and some photos of their mating available here:
www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## G. Carnell

arnt Swamms just lovely, eh?? eh eh? 

here are some MORE pics, though not as good as Niko's







here is the gravid female (pic taken several months ago :S)


----------



## MattM

Very nice!!!
 :clap: 

The swamm is getting higher and higher on my wantedlist  :worship:


----------



## parabuthus

Nice pics George. Have you measured that swammy?

This is not something you see everyday... a Hadogenes troglodytes in the defensive posture... well, not really, she just slid off her rock for the pictures!


----------



## parabuthus

And my Pandinus imperator. She is a beauty!


----------



## parabuthus

My adult female Hadrurus arizonensis. My favourite scorpion species at this point...












And one of her scorplings...


----------



## brachy

Hi
That species (swammi) is very nice. I heard he kill some people in Asia. H. arinozensis color is beautifull. I like this light colors.


----------



## Nikos

h.swammerdami doesn't have potent enough venom to kill a healthy adult.

Perhaps the deaths in india are to be counted for mesobuthus tamulus


----------



## ThatGuy

what great pix of those h.swammerdami i love those scorps i hope i come accross some of those one of theys days cuz i want a pair really bad, one of my fave scorps that i dont have yet.


----------



## Brian S

Hottentotta franzwerneri (lovely species indeed)


----------



## joe8421

11aa 11ab 11cm


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Joe, nice pics!


you should probably keep your C.margaritatus/gracilis on a more humid soil, they do best on that IMO


----------



## ThatGuy

joe8421 said:
			
		

> 11aa 11ab 11cm


wow awsome pix for awsome scorps, gotta love Androctonus !


----------



## dotdman

*A.a.*

This is my first time taking pictures in a while, so not many turned out.  Here are the two that did.  Both are of my unsexed behemoth of an A. australis.

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## ThatGuy

dotdman said:
			
		

> This is my first time taking pictures in a while, so not many turned out.  Here are the two that did.  Both are of my unsexed behemoth of an A. australis.
> 
> Kindest kindest,
> 
> Kevin P.


just from those pics im thinking female. great pix by the way, A. Australis my favorite scorp.


----------



## joe8421

centruroides  limbatus
3ed instar  fresh molt


----------



## TheNothing

got these today from darrelldlc (he's the man!)







2- Hadrurus arizonensis
5- Hottentotta species
20- Vaejovis species
8- Centruroides exilicauda gertschi (orange)
2- Centruroides exilicauda gertschi (yellow)
4- Centruroides exilicauda (normal, though one is bright orange)
6- Centruroides gracilis
8- Vaejovis spinigerus
----
55 new scorps


----------



## Fluid Filter

Way better investment than a vacuum


----------



## darrelldlc

Hey, I recognize those scribblings on the lids.
enjoy Isaac
Cordially
Darrell.


----------



## fusion121

joe8421 said:
			
		

> centruroides  limbatus
> 3ed instar  fresh molt


Interesting, a noticably different morph to my offspring


----------



## TheNothing

darrelldlc said:
			
		

> Hey, I recognize those scribblings on the lids.
> enjoy Isaac
> Cordially
> Darrell.



hehe
I spent 3 hours unpacking yesterday (also got a second package with some T's).
still not done yet
thanks again man


----------



## Anubis77

Here's my horrible mistake and decision which I love. My first (yes that's right first) scorpion, a Centruroides excilicauda. Yes I was an idiot to bring it in but I've created a system which doesn't let him sting me in any way. Here are some pictures.

UV


----------



## Brian S

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## TheNothing

thats a great pic, brian


----------



## darrelldlc

Gotta love hottentotta, excellent pic, nice granulation.  Thank you very much.
Darrell.


----------



## G. Carnell

Some pics:

H.longimanus borneensis 4th instar, total defence!!!







T.paraensis WC male from French Guyana 






H.swammerdami female, who has been pregnant for 11 months!!!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> T.paraensis WC male from French Guyana


Nice pictures George, have you bred your CB ones yet?


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey
nope, my females need 1 more moult, and my males need either 1 or 2 till adulthood

when i went on holiday they all went without food for about 6 weeks, and since then they havnt grown as fast as before 

or maybe its normal for them
im also having to keep them at room temp for another week, so after then, ill be able to mate them, (i hope the wc male lasts :S)

how big are yours now Oliver?  this WC male is absolutely huge! its very very lanky, like a twig, its longer than some of my forest scorps!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Hey
> nope, my females need 1 more moult, and my males need either 1 or 2 till adulthood
> 
> when i went on holiday they all went without food for about 6 weeks, and since then they havnt grown as fast as before
> 
> or maybe its normal for them
> im also having to keep them at room temp for another week, so after then, ill be able to mate them, (i hope the wc male lasts :S)
> 
> how big are yours now Oliver?  this WC male is absolutely huge! its very very lanky, like a twig, its longer than some of my forest scorps!


Mine are about 5-6cm long at the moment, I think 1 or 2 moults left. I'm not sure about Giorgio's ID (though he's probably right  ), there are actually some species that look very similar to T. paraensis. When they next moult I'm going to sit down and see if they are indeed paraensis.


----------



## Christoph

Tityus bahiensis.
1. and 2.instar


----------



## Tityus

Nice pictures Christoph  :clap:


----------



## MattM

Very nice indeed!!  :worship:


----------



## fscorpion

TheNothing said:
			
		

> got these today from darrelldlc (he's the man!)
> 
> 
> 2- Hadrurus arizonensis
> 5- Hottentotta species
> 20- Vaejovis species
> 8- Centruroides exilicauda gertschi (orange)
> 2- Centruroides exilicauda gertschi (yellow)
> 4- Centruroides exilicauda (normal, though one is bright orange)
> 6- Centruroides gracilis
> 8- Vaejovis spinigerus
> ----
> 55 new scorps


Are you going to keep all of them? Where do you keep them? I have space problems with my 9 specimens


----------



## TheNothing

i fortunately have a spare bedroom dedicated to just scorpions and snakes 
i'm back up about 150 scorpions again


----------



## Richard_uk

Rhopalurus junceus






Hottentotta polystictus






Babycurus jacksoni






Scorpio maurus


----------



## ROBTILE




----------



## MattM

:clap: 

Nice pics rob!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Great pics guys. I havent visited this thread in quite a while. But it always glues me to it


----------



## Nikos

H.franzwerneri Gentili female:







Serradigitus Gertschi Striatus (unsexed)







Pseudouroctonus Apacheanus (female??)


----------



## TheNothing

Excellent specimens, Nikos!

the first time I was ever stung was by a Serradigitus gertschi stridatus.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=519925&postcount=1115


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Centruroides infamatus with scorplings (the reason why it´s just a few lies between her chelicerae, if you take a closer look)

2.) C. limpidus with scorplings

3.) C. noxius, female

Regards
Alex


----------



## Tityus

Good work Alex  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## mysza1983

_Babycurus jacksoni_ 






_Scorpio maurus_


----------



## redhourglass

Hi Nikos,

I second what Isaac stated !  I often found Ps. apacheanus after the rains and or where there is a constant moisture content in the soil/leaf debri.  Depending on locations of course.  This may help with captivity conditions.  Nice Serradigitus picture also.  Good luck with them vaejovids.   :clap: 

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad



			
				TheNothing said:
			
		

> Excellent specimens, Nikos!


----------



## parabuthus

*mysza1983*!

Brilliant pics! Beautiful scorps!  :clap:


----------



## Brian S

Rholapurus junceus


----------



## obsidion

old pic om my female H.spinifer


----------



## Tityus

Nice species and picture Brian  :clap:


----------



## Nikos

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi Nikos,
> 
> I second what Isaac stated !  I often found Ps. apacheanus after the rains and or where there is a constant moisture content in the soil/leaf debri.  Depending on locations of course.  This may help with captivity conditions.  Nice Serradigitus picture also.  Good luck with them vaejovids.   :clap:
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. Chad


Thank you both Isaac and Chad for the info.
I'm keeping both species relatively humid on peat and at around 28 C day temps during night the temp drops down to 18-20 C.
What do you think?


----------



## Nikos

some more photos.

vaejovis sp. from the US






Odontobuthus odonturus subadult






Liocheles australasiae


----------



## TheNothing

I'd be willing to bet that Vaejovis sp. is V. confusus.

Here is the info of where I found my S.gertschi striatus:



The high that day was 35C and at the time that I found them, the sun had set and the temperaturs had dropped to about 27C.  The rockfaces were still rather warm to the touch.  Soil if you can see it behind the rocks, is rather sandy, but  also fairly firm.  I'm sure their daytime habitat under the rocks was cooler and more humid than their nighttime habitat on the rockfaces.

While I kept him, i used a very well packed and dried peat and sand combination.  I sprayed only every 2-3 days.


----------



## Nikos

the info is appreaciated!
thanks Issac!


----------



## Brian S

Rholapurus junceus





















Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

I decided to do a photo shoot today of _Paruroctonus gracilior _ and _Smeringurus mesaensis_.  Note the sand flicking action.  So fast...

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing

sweet Chad!


here's some of my fresh molts..... the first just 30 minutes fresh... the other two within the last 12 hours...



Centruroides margaritatus - yellow morph



Centruroides exilicauda - gertzi morph



Tityus serrulatus  (left is fresh, one on the right molted 2 weeks ago)


----------



## redhourglass

Hi.

Great molt pictures Isaac esp.after the last hour.  Brian I like how you used the rocky surface to display your scorpions.

A few more from today 19 October 05.

_Hadrurus arizonensis_ pallid form and _Vaejovis puritanus_

Cheers.

Sinc. chad


----------



## BooYaKa

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?topic_view=threads&p=67771&t=38343
http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68478&highlight=#68478
http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68873&highlight=#68873
There are all of my scorps I have now.  29 species


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey
both your Heterometrus look like the same species: H.cyaneus

not longimanus IMO


----------



## smalltime

I also think you switched your Pandinus imperator and cavimanus and I think your male Hadogenes is also paucidens not troglodytes.

But nice collection nonetheless :}


----------



## BooYaKa

Imperator is imperator - buth she is a few days after molting.
My Heterometrus are not the same. They have different chela.
Are You sure that my male of troglodytes is paucidens?? I bought it as troglodytes.


----------



## smalltime

here is an example of a male. They do not have yellow/green bands


----------



## Aviculariinae

Hottentotta judaicus


----------



## BooYaKa

NICE  I want one


----------



## G. Carnell

BooYaKa said:
			
		

> Imperator is imperator - buth she is a few days after molting.
> My Heterometrus are not the same. They have different chela.
> Are You sure that my male of troglodytes is paucidens?? I bought it as troglodytes.



H.cyaneus display sexual dimorphism (from all the pics ive seen)

in this case the claws are different
put them together an im 99% sure they will mate unless the female is already pregnant


----------



## Brian S

Leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## Brian S

Liocheles australasea


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Brian those Rholapurus are beauties.  How are they temperment and potency wise?  They look alot like a Centruroides, do they act like them as well?  I think those have replaced B. Jacksoni as my most wanted scorp.  Is there a caresheet anywhere for them that you know of?


----------



## Brian S

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

> Brian those Rholapurus are beauties.  How are they temperment and potency wise?  They look alot like a Centruroides, do they act like them as well?  I think those have replaced B. Jacksoni as my most wanted scorp.  Is there a caresheet anywhere for them that you know of?


To me they act just like the any Centruroides spp (and Babycurus for that matter)
I am keeping them just like you would C marg or C gracilis. Moist substrate, hide and a water dish. I hope I am keeping them correctly. Everyone I know that keeps them does the same thing so I am following their lead


----------



## parabuthus

redhourglass said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Great molt pictures Isaac esp.after the last hour.  Brian I like how you used the rocky surface to display your scorpions.
> 
> A few more from today 19 October 05.
> 
> _Hadrurus arizonensis_ pallid form and _Vaejovis puritanus_
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sinc. chad


That is a great Hadrurus picture Chad. Bravo  .


----------



## ROBTILE

Compsobuthus werneri

Don't know if they are adult yet...


----------



## Nikos

Heterometrus Wroughtoni


----------



## Brian S

Centruroides exilicauda


----------



## Ythier

smalltime said:
			
		

> I also think you switched your Pandinus imperator and cavimanus and I think your male Hadogenes is also paucidens not troglodytes.
> 
> But nice collection nonetheless :}


Hi,
...and those "B.barbouri" currently found in EU need to be identified better, it is not a valid species. I keep several specimens but I didn't have time to look them well, so if someone could do it  
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Ythier

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Heterometrus Wroughtoni


Nikkos...you lucky bastard !     :clap:


----------



## TheNothing

*Tityus serrulatus*

yeah, this one molted just 33 days ago
but she decided it was time again
she's adult now, this is my eldest that I got from Oliver






















whole process took over 2 hours (1 hour and 15 minutes passed in the pics above - last two taken at same time)


----------



## parabuthus

This is a very angry Hadrurus arizonensis female in the most formidable defensive posture she can muster, no less with venom dripping from her aculeus...


----------



## fusion121

TheNothing said:
			
		

> yeah, this one molted just 33 days ago
> but she decided it was time again
> she's adult now, this is my eldest that I got from Oliver
> 
> whole process took over 2 hours (1 hour and 15 minutes passed in the pics above - last two taken at same time)



Wow, 33 days what have you been feeding it


----------



## TheNothing

i couldn't believe it either
i've been feeding 3week old crickets, twice a week...


----------



## Tityus

Yes yesterday my new Xenopus 395 nm 40 LED High/Low version flashlight arrived   :worship:  

Centruroides cf. nigrimanus


----------



## woodson

a question here.
I think Tityus spp. looks like Centruroides spp. very much.
Are they two similar?
where does Tityus spp. live often?


----------



## woodson

parabuthus said:
			
		

> This is a very angry Hadrurus arizonensis female in the most formidable defensive posture she can muster, no less with venom dripping from her aculeus...



I have not seen this kind of locust before......


----------



## TheNothing

woodson said:
			
		

> a question here.
> I think Tityus spp. looks like Centruroides spp. very much.
> Are they two similar?
> where does Tityus spp. live often?



They are both New World Buthids, but thats about how closely they are related.  Tityus species are found in South America mostly.


----------



## fusion121

woodson said:
			
		

> a question here.
> I think Tityus spp. looks like Centruroides spp. very much.
> Are they two similar?


The 2 genera are very closely related within the Buthidae family, as far as I know: Tityus, Centruroides, Microtityus, Grosphus, Uroplectes and Microcharmus are all descended from a common ancestor even though they have quite different distributions.  From a taxonomic point of view Tityus and Centruroides seem to be very similar, it’s often tough to tell them apart.


----------



## fusion121

TheNothing said:
			
		

> i couldn't believe it either
> i've been feeding 3week old crickets, twice a week...


Your obviously doing something good since mine never that fast :clap:


----------



## TheNothing

haha, I guess... amazing to think its molted so many times... even my S. mesaensis didn't mature that fast (3rd to 6th in 4 months)... The others I got from Tom are maturing quickly as well, now 4th and 5th instars after recieving them as 2nd...

Now I just need to get my T. bahiensis to mature at the same rate...


----------



## DHunter

*better pics of Little Nicky*

Finaly got around to getting a better camera & caught the little guy outside of his burrow.

Out for a walk.






And letting me know that moving the rock he's hiding under just to take his picture drives him up the wall.


----------



## woodson

thank you!


----------



## Brian S

Parabuthus liosoma


----------



## Tityus

*Centruroides margaritatus red colour morph*


----------



## brachy

Hi Tityus
Your scorps are very nice. A looked there pairing pics, but I don t know who have it. Where live this species.??How strong is its venom?? How big is it?? Especiely for my is very nice her telson.


----------



## Tityus

Centruroides margaritatus "red colour morph" 
Come from :Costa Rica 
Venom on a scale of (1 to 5) = 3 
size = 8,5 - 10 cm

I hope to have next year many youngs


----------



## brachy

Thank for answer
Hmmm. Can You sell my some babyes in future???  How many Eur is one???


----------



## Michael

Bothriurus sp. from Chile :}


----------



## Richard_uk

Grosphus limbatus


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Tityus you got some sweet pics there.  I wish my C. Marg was out in the open after molting.  Those colours are very nice.


----------



## Tityus

Hi Brachy,

Sure I can help you when I have youngs the price are low I think €5,- each when I have youngs I let you know.

Tom


----------



## franco

hi guys! just new here   

heterometrus spinifer













juveniles..


----------



## FortCooper1982

Hadogenes paucidens


Heterometrus Spinifer/s





Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Compsobuthus arabicus with scorplings

2.) Orthochirus scrobicolosus female

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Great Compsobuthus Alex :clap:


----------



## TheNothing

i like the O. scrobicolosus
one of the wickedest metasomas ever...


----------



## brachy

Hi
Very nice is Orthochirus scrobicolosus . Its this adult?? How big is it???


----------



## joe8421

Orthochirus scrobicolosus 
i've been looking for it for more than one year ,never found ,nice pix


----------



## prang11

Orthochirus scrobicolosus female

Wow. Isaac is right. that metasoma looks awsome.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*heterometrus sp.*

hi jus a few pics. 

female with scoplings...






male under blue coral light becomes luminous green...







male under normal lightings... (sorry bit blurr)


----------



## TheNothing

Centruroides gracilis (30minute fresh molt)




Parabuthus transvaalicus (super-fat)




unknown Vaejovids


----------



## Frogster

Euscorpius Tergestinus - I Think! (If anyone knows better let me know)


----------



## Nazgul

Michael said:
			
		

> Bothriurus sp. from Chile :}


Hi,

Michael, did you determine this species down to genus level or is this more a guess? I´m having specimens of this species as well but I didn´t try to determine them further than to family level yet. 




			
				brachy said:
			
		

> Its this adult?? How big is it???


It should be adult and is very small, about 2 1/2 cm. It´s even smaller than my O. innesi.


1.) male (above) & female Chaerilus sp., Borneo

2.) male Chaerilus sp.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

hey Alex
do you mean Borneo??? or does this species occur from borneo through the philippenes?

looks identical to your Bornean ones...


ill just add that thats the sexiest scorpion of all time


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hey Alex
> do you mean Borneo???


Hi George,

you are right, I mixed it up. I just corrected it, this species comes indeed from Borneo.

1.) Vaejovis spinigerus female

2.) Vaejovis spinigerus male

Regards
Alex


----------



## Michael

Hi Alex,

sorry, i maked a mistake, I mean Bothriuridae species :8o 

greetings
Michael



			
				Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Michael, did you determine this species down to genus level or is this more a guess? I´m having specimens of this species as well but I didn´t try to determine them further than to family level yet.


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides margaritatus (bicolor morph) with her young, allot of them  :


----------



## TheNothing

excellent shot!
she's got some hairy chela


----------



## brachy

Hi
Very nice. one of my favourite species.  There is a lots of babyes  :worship:   Can you sell to Slovakia ?? How many is shipping an pcs os scorp.


----------



## FortCooper1982

CHECK THIS BAD ARSE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Heterometrus Spinifer )

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## TheNothing

couple of fresh molts



Centruroides gracilis (still in the molt in first pic, second pic no more than 1 minute later)




Tityus falconensis


----------



## Nazgul

Michael said:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> 
> sorry, i maked a mistake, I mean Bothriuridae species :8o
> 
> greetings
> Michael


Hi,

too bad, I was hoping you served me some work .

Regards
Alex


----------



## Christoph

Adult male Odonturus dentatus.


----------



## woodson

very beautiful scorpions!
We call it "肯尼亚橙间蝎" here in China.


----------



## Stylopidae

Frogster said:
			
		

> Euscorpius Tergestinus - I Think! (If anyone knows better let me know)


DUDE!

That's the fattest scorp I've ever seen, gravid or otherwise. Ever consider getting him/her into scorp sumo wrestling?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Bothriurus sp. male, Chile

2.) Bothriuridae sp. male, Chile

3.) Centruroides limpidus with 1. instar scorplings

4.) Bothriuridae sp. female, Chile

5.) Orthochirus innesi, Nizwa, Oman, with 1. instars scorplings

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Great pictures Alex, how many scorplings in the C. limpidus litter?


----------



## Nazgul

Thanks, Oliver. I don´t know about the size of this litter, they´ve been born yesterday. Size of the first litter has been about 30, if I remember correctly.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Tityus

Beautiful pictures Alex  :worship:  :clap:


----------



## Stylopidae

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 1.) Bothriurus sp. male, Chile
> 
> 2.) Bothriuridae sp. male, Chile
> 
> 3.) Centruroides limpidus with 1. instar scorplings
> 
> 4.) Bothriuridae sp. female, Chile
> 
> 5.) Orthochirus innesi, Nizwa, Oman, with 1. instars scorplings
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Oh, wow...those are amazing.   :drool:


----------



## Michael

extreem great pictures Alex,.....i'm very modest now :} 

I hope once in my life to get some Orthochirus sp. just wonderful!


regards
Michael

Buthacus sp. from Bahrein


----------



## Frogster

Evil Cheshire

Yes she was VERY gravid when I took the picture  
She popped about a week later (20 or so little stingers!)

This is one of them who's eyes are clearly bigger that it's belly


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Compsobuthus arabicus mating

Regards
Alex


----------



## misfitsfiend

Just playing with the cammera i learned to use (please excuse my poor photography)

1-2 (T. serrulatus)
3 (C. exilicauda [colony]) sorry, It's too dark
4 (C. vittatus [colony])


----------



## DE3

*fresh..*

one of my P trans


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides margaritatus (bicolor morph) 2nd instars with mother:


----------



## becca81

_P. imperator_


----------



## becca81

_C. vittatus_ feeding pictures


----------



## Christoph

............


----------



## woodson

Very beautiful scorpions!


----------



## woodson

my H. judaicus has just moulted.


----------



## woodson

why I cannot upload the pics?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*19 days old H.spinifer scorplings...*

my 19 days old H.spinifer scorplings... enjoy...  







http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/41.jpg







http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/43.jpg







http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/45.jpg


----------



## moricollins

Vaejovis coahilue (or that's what it's been tentatively ID'ed on via this forum a year ago)


----------



## Raan_Jodus

My new C. Gracilis pair.  Possibly immature male/female, thought with my luck I doubt it   I'll have to see later on.  First pics i've taken of them, still in their lil tanks to make sure no mites 

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b318/Jodus/Scorpions/DSCF1045.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b318/Jodus/Scorpions/DSCF1047.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b318/Jodus/Scorpions/DSCF1049.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b318/Jodus/Scorpions/DSCF1050.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b318/Jodus/Scorpions/DSCF1052.jpg


----------



## skreem61

*My Desert Hairy Scorpion*

Here's my first pic of my Desert Hairy Scorpion, it's for sale in this enclosure by the way, if anyone's interested. Hope you enjoy the pic, it's attached.


----------



## mobster

*malaysian forest scorpion*


----------



## brachy

Nice day for everybody
There is my small H. spinifer.


----------



## Brian S

Centruroides margaritatus


----------



## fusion121

Brian S said:
			
		

> Centruroides margaritatus


Interesting morph, are you sure of the ID?


----------



## Brian S

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Interesting morph, are you sure of the ID?


Hi,
I think I counted 7 denticle rows on finger. Isnt that correct for margaritatus? I am like you in that it looks a bit odd.


----------



## Brian S

Buthus occitanus (Spain)


----------



## Michael

Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wow! thats a nice looking scorp, any more pic of it from the top maybe?? :}


----------



## Michael

offcource...


----------



## Jmadson13

Michael said:
			
		

> Rhopalurus junceus


Bravo, I can't describe how much I'd like to get my hands on members of this genus. Beautiful specimen


----------



## Raan_Jodus

*Feeding time*

Mature C. Gracilis female (I think) feasting on her weekly cricket.  HOpe these dont come out TOO big.
































Apparently there are still two mites left...Lets see if you can spot #2


----------



## moricollins

that first picture is outstanding Raan


----------



## fscorpion

*Euscorpius hadzii*

Here are some pics of E. hadzii from Montenegro, thanks to Luc (Barkscorpion) and Jan Ove Rein who identified them!


----------



## G. Carnell

that male... is just.... WOW


----------



## Jmadson13

*T. serrulatus female*

I'm smitten with this big girl and as of now she's carrying around a bunch of babies.


----------



## ScorpDemon

another blacklight emp pic.. not the best.. not even close.. but here it is..


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Tityus costatus, male from Brazil

Regards
Alex


----------



## Tityus

Very nice Alex :clap: :worship:


----------



## fusion121

Very nice Alex

Chaerilus sp. freshly moulted 3rd instar, still tiny:


----------



## G. Carnell

That Tityus looks amazingly like a Babycurus male in body proportions! nice one

im gonna check on my Chaerilus.. maybe i should Up the temp a bit :S


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

actually I expected the male above to be a gravid female but to my surprise it molted one more time and turned out to be a huge male. I really hope my second specimen doesn´t turn out ot be a male as well. 

Oliver, my little Chaerilus are starting to molt for the second time one by one now as well. But you are right, they are still tiny. Seems they are growing pretty slowly. The mother of them is quite fat already again. And the second female is looking like a blimp for months now.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Jmadson13

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Tityus costatus, male from Brazil
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Beautiful animal


----------



## Murziukas

Superultramegafast C. Margaritatus male  





Mass killer with motto - not gonna share my place, not gonna eat: DIE DIE DIE!!!


----------



## MattM

Fast indeed  

Whats the sheet for Murziukas?


----------



## Murziukas

What sheet? The one in the background? I register there moult dates, feeding times, mating events for my scorpions.


----------



## moricollins

A. australis:


----------



## Brian S

Androctonus mauritanicus


----------



## MattM

Nice idea, about the sheets.
Only "data" I collect are the molts. Nice way of telling how much they grow.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Vachoniolus globimanus male, Oman

Regards
Alex


----------



## fusion121

Wow:clap:, you have some impressive sources of scorpions Alex ( I'd never guess that was a buthid unless someone told me)


----------



## Nikos

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Vachoniolus globimanus male, Oman
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Impressive scorp Alex!
hope you also have a female for him!


----------



## MattM

Wooow, very impressive Alex!!! :clap:


----------



## jw73

Really angry scorp.
Very nice.


----------



## Michael

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Vachoniolus globimanus male, Oman
> 
> Regards
> Alex


..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Kind Regards
Michael


----------



## Tityus

Hi Alex,

Beautiful scorpion very impressive :clap:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nice... very nice... first time ive seen a pic on this sp..


----------



## Nazgul

vardoulas said:
			
		

> ...hope you also have a female for him!


Hi,

unfortunately no, I´m having just a single male. Here´s another one.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Check this out


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey Brian
very nice 

was there more than one sting??

i love the way the haemolymph comes out of the prey after a sting


----------



## Brian S

George,
I thought you might like this one hehehe. There was about 3 or 4 stings. These Discoid Roaches are down right difficult to kill lol.


----------



## P. Novak

hey Brian very nice dude! i love it! what species is that?? my H.spinifer did that exact same thing to the exact same type of roach. first time ive actually ever seen a scorpion use its stinger.


----------



## FortCooper1982

My lil guy is taken down the big guys too! Three stings :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted Liocheles australasiae, anyone know the size of adults?


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Oliver

ive got 2 (Philipeno ones off Nikos)
and theyre smaller than the Grosphus limbatus female i had

nothing much more i can compare it to... 
theyre tichy


----------



## fusion121

Hmm thanks, she could be adult then


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

really tiny, 3 - 4 cm.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Brian S

Yeah I was gonna say quite small. I have some and about an inch is all they are. I bet the babies are tiny.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

yup, max size is about 4.5 cm... for male. as for female the ones i find in my country are all about 3.5cm... the babies? horribly small. i always have problem keeeping them. losing many, they are like o.5cm in 1st instar? ard 0.7-1mm during 2nd instar. ;P  really small..


----------



## Randolph XX()

are there males of Liocheles australasiae? cuz as far as i know they are parthenogenic, and i havn't seen males so far..


----------



## Scorpfanatic

yup... i always find female. i dono how to sex them but they always end up giving birth after i over feed them hahahahaha... wats ther life span>? they don seem to last long.. for me. or maybe during then i wasnt so gd at keeping them? haha


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

several thousand females are collected for every male. So there are males but they are *very* rare.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

ive seen on some web that in south east asia there have not been any males recorded since 1984/5... sad..


----------



## G. Carnell

Here is one of the reasons NOT to keep Euscorpius babies together:
they cannibalise even when fat ;(


----------



## Michael

Nice Euscorpius George 

Female Compsobuthus acutecarinatus, Oman


----------



## G. Carnell

excuse me if i dont swear, but VERY NICE 
and nice pics too, i like the black band on the last tail segment


----------



## Frogster

George has got me worried now !
Due to lack of space and suitable containers i'm keeping some of my Euscorpius together - no deaths up to now but I think i'll have to seperate them all now


----------



## jw73

I like Compsobuthus acutecarinatus. Beautiful specie.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

my female spinifer.. protecting the youngs from the nozzle which was misting the tank! hahaha ;P  






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/49.jpg


----------



## fusion121

Some moults to maturity;

Tityus paraensis female:






Rhopalurus junceus male (final moult reveals the sexually dimorphic bulbous chela):


----------



## Jmadson13

Beautiful scorpions Fusion. I do hope Tityus Paraensis will be available here some day.


----------



## fusion121

Ventral aspect of Tityus paraensis female:


----------



## G. Carnell

Very nice Oliver,
are they 6th or 7th instar (tityus) ??


----------



## Michael

Hi Oliver,

Which instar is that Rhopalurus junceus? mine are 6th instar right now, but i don't know if they are adult yet:? 

Regards
Michael


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Very nice Oliver,
> are they 6th or 7th instar (tityus) ??



6th instar I think, which according to Lourenco is adult for this species.



> Which instar is that Rhopalurus junceus? mine are 6th instar right now, but i don't know if they are adult yet


Not sure I forgot to keep the data for this species:8o , but going on size I think it must be adult.


----------



## G. Carnell

ahhhhhhh that would make my 2 females adult then.......... and ive been keeping them alone for the past month :S :S :S


howcome the WC male i have is about twice the size of 6th instar males and females??? 
might it just be an excellent specimen?


----------



## fusion121

It seems in general that WC specimens are bigger then CB ones. Plus are you sure on the ID, there are other species with really long chela?

I'm going on "Notes on the Ecology, Distribution and post-embryonic development in Tityus cambridgei" by Lourenco. All the specimens he looked at were adult at 6th instar.


----------



## G. Carnell

ill go put them together now and see what happens!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> ill go put them together now and see what happens!


Take some photos:drool:


----------



## G. Carnell

well... i put all four of them together (2 6th instar females and 1 6th inst male, and 1 WC male)

none of them even juddered at each other.. so i took a damned big risk and left them all together!

ill go check them like every 5-10 mins

here are some pics so far:
all 4: makes u think of the future.. 
http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/mate1.jpg

and, WC male (top) with 6th instar female
http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/mate2.jpg


----------



## Juliancito

*.....*

G.Carnell
Those scorps are just beautiful....:clap: ...congratulations really good specimens...i like'em very much.
Good luck with your mating process...:razz:


----------



## G. Carnell

yep!

**update**

the WC male and a female have initiated, so ill leave em for a bit and see if there is a spermatophore when i come back.

theyre in a tricky position so all i could see is one claw from each scorp- holiding each other,

and to think i could have waited forever for them to moult...


----------



## Jmadson13

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> yep!
> 
> **update**
> 
> the WC male and a female have initiated, so ill leave em for a bit and see if there is a spermatophore when i come back.
> 
> theyre in a tricky position so all i could see is one claw from each scorp- holiding each other,
> 
> and to think i could have waited forever for them to moult...


Congrats Carnell, that's excellent news.


----------



## Brian S

My last C exilicauda pix


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice C. exilicauda Brian.


----------



## Brandelmouche

It's a nice spicies and good pict. Brian. Thanks.


----------



## Brian S

P liosoma pair in courtship dance


----------



## Brian S

Centruroides exilicauda


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> howcome the WC male i have is about twice the size of 6th instar males and females???
> might it just be an excellent specimen?


Hi George,
All males T.paraensis I've seen in Guyana where bigger than females (at least the few I've seen), it is not usual in this genus..


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi Eric
yep, thanks for the Info,
by xmas i will have 2 gravid females  (1 is already mated)

this male is huge by the way..


----------



## woodson

C exilicauda is the one I like most


----------



## Michael

Buthus occitanus 40km west of Barcelona, Spain 

Cheers

Michael


----------



## G. Carnell

i think he is angry because u sprayed pepper all over his back  

very nice pics and specimen!


----------



## Michael

Thanks!

HAHA, I sprayed Spanish pepper over his tergites


----------



## Brian S

Hottentotta jayakari salei


----------



## G. Carnell

ooo

i see the americano-europe link is near-fully fledged 

what other nice species do you have Brian?


----------



## TheNothing

some fresh Vaejovis spinigerus molts


----------



## Scorpfanatic

brian,,, your stuff you have never fails to amaze me,,, :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Brian S

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> ooo
> 
> i see the americano-europe link is near-fully fledged
> 
> what other nice species do you have Brian?


Well I have lots LOL. I probably have around 100 scorps now with several being gravid individuals

H franzweneri
T serrulatus
T falconensis
B occitanus
R junceus
L austrailasea

and  several others that arent necessarily from Euro connections


----------



## fusion121

Vaejovis carolinianus after moult to 4th instar, still small though:


----------



## TheNothing

right on Oliver
good to see they're still doing well for you...


----------



## final-sting

Isometrus maculatus


----------



## TheNothing

very nice 
growing well


----------



## final-sting

yeah grow nice your baybis  

and your isometrus scorplings live?


----------



## ReptileMan27

*Male H. paucidens*

Here is a pic of my male H. paucidens.


----------



## TheNothing

final-sting said:
			
		

> yeah grow nice your baybis
> 
> and your isometrus scorplings live?



from that brood i ended up with 3... i'm now down to one 
i did send a couple to darreldlc, we'll have to check with how his are doing

mom gave birth to another brood a few weeks ago (i do not have an adult male) and those are doing well in a communal setup for the moment


----------



## ThatGuy

Michael said:
			
		

> Buthus occitanus 40km west of Barcelona, Spain
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


alls i gotta say is Bravo Bravo !:clap:


----------



## fusion121

TheNothing said:
			
		

> right on Oliver
> good to see they're still doing well for you...


Hi
Yes they are growing faster then I expected, unfortunately I kept them communally originally so most of them ate each other


----------



## G. Carnell

poor pic showing the difference in size between two Asian Liocheles:







Both shown are females


----------



## Brian S

Liocheles australaseia (Phillipines)


----------



## FortCooper1982

loving them Brian, awesome mate!


----------



## FortCooper1982

new arrival


----------



## Chi

My emperor scorpion (Pandinus imperator) Faint


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Michael said:
			
		

> Buthus occitanus 40km west of Barcelona, Spain
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael



Really nice pictures. I like this strange coloration; compare whit the mine.


----------



## TheNothing

hahaha
excellent shot!


----------



## The Bear

Great pictures, do you clean your emps off before taking their pictures?  Mine are always covered in peat and dirty


----------



## Arlius

If you used the coconut fibre stuff it would be clean, its not 'dirty' like peat and soil are.


----------



## robustum1




----------



## ThatGuy

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Really nice pictures. I like this strange coloration; compare whit the mine.


nice buthis occitanus one of the scorps on my wish list.


----------



## fusion121

C. limbatus sub-adult just moulted to 5th instar:


----------



## Brian S

Centruroides margaritatus (adult female)


----------



## Scorpfanatic

my 3rd instar spinifier slings...  finally... hehehe

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1672/1705/1600/3rd instar 017.jpg


----------



## TheNothing

* Access Denied.

      Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.


----------



## G. Carnell

walton09 said:
			
		

> my 3rd instar spinifier slings...  finally... hehehe
> 
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1672/1705/1600/3rd instar 017.jpg


Nice spinifers 
IME the 3rd and 4th instars are the best in H.spinifer!
perfect size, and they look so sleek


----------



## Scorpfanatic

thanks! here more! enjoy!






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/53.jpg






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/51.jpg






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/65.jpg






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/59.jpg


----------



## FortCooper1982

My Emp's the only scorp that will take these worms at the mo, gonna try Had Spadix when he wakes up


----------



## TheNothing

should let him know smoking's bad for his health
i know, i smoke too


----------



## Juliancito

*.......*

Sweet !!!!!! love that picture..fortcooper1982...hahaha...thanks for sharing....btw are those live plants.:?


----------



## FortCooper1982

TheNothing said:
			
		

> should let him know smoking's bad for his health
> i know, i smoke too


lol me too


----------



## FortCooper1982

Juliancito said:
			
		

> Sweet !!!!!! love that picture..fortcooper1982...hahaha...thanks for sharing....btw are those live plants.:?


 yep love emps go over the top with um!! Cant help it!!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Picture of molting spinifer scorpling,

its moving into the 3rd instar!!!







http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/71.jpg


----------



## stent

nice pic walton loven it


----------



## ROBTILE

Babycurus jacksoni:


----------



## stent

very very nice Robtile has she only just had them?


----------



## Mithrandir

They were born on Christmas


----------



## fusion121

Tityus paraensis male, moulted to maturity now I can breed them


----------



## FortCooper1982

Fed my Spadix today, thought i'd give these worms a try!  





Didn't think he was gonna take um, then WHACK!!! :}  :}  :}


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hi.. local WC isometrus sp? still looking for ID thought/.. hehe







http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/29/29.jpg:D


----------



## ThatGuy

walton09 said:
			
		

> hi.. local WC isometrus sp? still looking for ID thought/.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/29/29.jpg:D


no way thats a ismetrus sp thats a Centruroides sp no kistakes there.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

actually dono wat is the ID yet ...

check out the thread that i post

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=57952


----------



## Brian S

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> no kistakes there.


there is a mistake in that quote hehehehe  

no worries, i am teh keng of typos myslef


----------



## Scorpfanatic

my lovely couple...






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/29/53.jpg






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/29/55.jpg


----------



## Aru

That's my Tityus stigmurus.

Greets
Daniel


----------



## Brian S

Buthacus leptochelys nitzani


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha brian.. nice one there... wat substrate is that???


----------



## ThatGuy

Brian S said:
			
		

> there is a mistake in that quote hehehehe
> 
> no worries, i am teh keng of typos myslef


lol me too.


----------



## FortCooper1982

He he what ever


----------



## Brian S

walton09 said:
			
		

> haha brian.. nice one there... wat substrate is that???


It is black aquarium sand. I have a big/shallow delicup I put my scorps in for taling pics. The black sand makes a yellow scorpion show up better in a pic


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe those pics remind me of my Mesobuthus tamulus, it used to get so pissed off at everything 

wicked scorp Brian


----------



## parabuthus

Hadrurus arizonensis, adult female, very angry scorpion...


----------



## fusion121

Nice picture


----------



## MattM

Nice pic!!!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha brian.. thanks for that tiP~ how about taking a photo of a spinifer in desert sand~! wehahhahahahahha


----------



## prang11

sweet shots everyone


----------



## Brian S

walton09 said:
			
		

> haha brian.. thanks for that tiP~ how about taking a photo of a spinifer in desert sand~! wehahhahahahahha


I cant since I dont have H spinifer but how about a B jacksoni on a rock?


----------



## Vogelspinnen

*Tityus serrulatus*

Hi All, Here's a couple of pics of a 3rd-4th instar Tityus serrulatus scorpling I just got in. 

















Thanks, Gabe


----------



## Jmadson13

fantastic looking specimens Vogelspinnen.


----------



## kean

Here's my Heterometrus Sp.


----------



## G. Carnell

H.spinifer ??

does it come from malaysia?
or did you catch it yoursself in the Philippenes?


----------



## kean

just bought it from a pet store they say it comes from Thailand and i'm pretty sure it is spinifer.


----------



## G. Carnell

nice 
there is a chance its H.cirmanii then (not sure of spelling..)


----------



## TheNothing

Centruroides margaritatus - juvenile


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice C. margaritatus Isaac, where are you able to find these at the moment?


----------



## Jmadson13

A few of my scorps in no particular order.

B. jacksoni
T. serrulatus
T. bahiensis
R. junceus
L. quinquestriatus


----------



## TheNothing

brigebane said:
			
		

> Nice C. margaritatus Isaac, where are you able to find these at the moment?


The few I have came from Tom (Tityus)


----------



## final-sting

Uroplectes carniatus


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice scorpion.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

final sting, your scorps sure does eat well!

hehe thankd for sharing


----------



## fscorpion

*P. transvaalicus*

Here is a picture of a P. transvaalicus in his burrow


----------



## parabuthus

Cool picture.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wonderful pic showing the burrow!


----------



## final-sting

iam the first time papa :clap: 

My heteometrus xanthopus was a long time dig in and some weeks later i see a small scorpling in the tank.

(i see only 3 :? , 2 i separate and 1 i let it for the mama, see looks good for him, hunting every day )

here the 2, one drink water on the wall


----------



## Scorpfanatic

maybe the rest is still in the burrow with the mum???


----------



## smalltime

I think you're the first with xanthopus offspring I've seen....:clap:


----------



## Nikos

are you sure they are xanthopus?
there were some specimens in europe lately that came from Pakistan that were looking identical to xanthopus but Kovaric ID them as Fulvipes....


----------



## G. Carnell

nice nice nice!!

Niko, if you check the Kovarik paper, all the "h.xanth" look like the H.fulvipes in his pdf file

so unless they were IDed on Couzijns paper.. maybe they are all Fulvipes??


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Male black fattail.... awaiting his girl


----------



## final-sting

iam not 100% sure its xanthopus. 
but in the book "Skorpione from Mahsberg/lippe/Kallas" haves a pic from a fulvipes. and that looks different to mine xanthopus mama.

mine looks exactly same as this H. xanthopus from mr. ythier! (ok thats only pics, but better than nothing  


iam 90% sure i have only 3 xanthopus scorplings.

@raze

nice fattail, and a crazy color sand to, iam not see bevor. its synthetic?


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

final-sting said:
			
		

> @raze
> 
> nice fattail, and a crazy color sand to, iam not see bevor. its synthetic?


It is colored marine sand.


----------



## Murziukas

Tityus Falconensis


----------



## final-sting

not so clear pic, i make it through the wall.
Its one of my Ro. junceus and his last moult.


----------



## MattM

Lol, moulting upside down?
I have seen mine moult sideways, but never as upside down as this one! :clap:


----------



## TheNothing

really?
all of my Tityus and Centruroides have always molted upsidedown


----------



## G. Carnell

;o

mine moult from up to down, (ie from up to down on a slope: \      )
but they dont have a grip on the "roof" so i cant really comment


----------



## FortCooper1982

Man this locust put up one hell of a fight just wouldn't stop moving! But was no match for Spadix :clap: Took three stings altogether!!


----------



## parabuthus

Cool pics. Where did you get your spadix from, if you don't mind me asking? I am interested in adding one to my collection some time soon (I am also UK based).


----------



## Arlius

Whats the dark stain on your spadix's face?


----------



## fusion121

Tityus trinitatis, adult male:


----------



## Raan_Jodus

One of my male C. Margaritatus's, cleaning himself apparently.  One of the few times I see them out in the open, so I snapped some shots.  Not great shots, but shots nonetheless.  This ones gimpy...at least thats his nickname.  I think they are C.M Morenoi (sp?), due to some pictures I saw in a link posted by RedHourGlass of the Scorpions of Cuba. 












Edit: aw what the hell, everyone is being real photogenic tonight.  I gotta lots for you people tonight. Some more of Gimpy, some of my Spadix, my juvie C. Gracilis (leaning towards female), and some UV shots of my Spadix, C. Vittatus, and my other male C. Margaritatus.  Beautiful creatures indeed.  So beautiful that they've kept me up more than an hour longer than I wanted to be   so enjoy.


----------



## TheNothing

Tityus bahiensis





Babycurus jacksoni



Cenruroides vittatus





Centruroides exilicauda



Tityus falconensis




Centruroides margaritatus


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice scorps Isaac, and Fusion that T. trinitatus is stunning. the extruded setae on the chela is interesting I wonder if this makes him more acutely sensitive?


----------



## Murziukas

hopefuly gravid?


----------



## parabuthus

Murziukas, I would guess that the female is gravid, yeah. I'd keep an eye on that. If it was me, I'd remove the male from the set-up before she begins to give birth. Goodluck with that!

And yeah, it looks like a little mycosis on that H. spadix's carapace. If not, quit painting your scorps . Seriously though, remember to keep this species set-up as dry as possible to slow down the spread of the infection. Provide a water dish though, as I've heard they require more water than arizonensis.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

wooo more C. Margaritatus pics   Hes such a camera whore this week.  Found him up on the ceiling of his exoterra tank.


----------



## tarsier

Here are the last (or just the latest) that I have acquired. Not an expert but I think they are liocheles sp. (australasiae?)  WC from Negros Occidental,  Philippines.


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice 
i love Liocheles


----------



## makati

hi, i'm new here but i've been reading this forum for quite some time. i've learned a lot about scorpions and i'm glad to become a member here.
here's my 2 hadrurus arizonensis, Vassago and Belial. i dont know their sex yet... :?
VASSAGO:

BELIAL eating a cricket:


----------



## danread

A few pics taken this weekend..

_H. arizonensis_ and _S. masanensis_


----------



## danread

_P. imperator_, _C. jonesii_ and _L. quinquestriatis_


----------



## fusion121

Great close ups of the prosoma there :clap:


----------



## makati

indeed, nice close up!


----------



## tarsier

thanks, george.

i know you appreciate these as well.   have no idea what particular heterometrus they are exactly.

i have no idea what this one is.






this one,  to my untrained eye,  appears to be a spinifer.


----------



## G. Carnell

wow!
im working on a rough id through general body shape right now!
can you give me a Locality?

EDIT:
hmm no idea ;(
could be H.petersii (philippene version)
H.longimanus (!!? unlikely)
H.cyaneus (i need to look into the subspecies in Phillippenes!)


----------



## fusion121

My C. limbatus just gave birth again. She's really been ploughing out babies:


----------



## tarsier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> wow!
> im working on a rough id through general body shape right now!
> can you give me a Locality?
> 
> EDIT:
> hmm no idea ;(
> could be H.petersii (philippene version)
> H.longimanus (!!? unlikely)
> H.cyaneus (i need to look into the subspecies in Phillippenes!)


believe it or not,  the shop that sold this to me said they were from thailand.  so i thought she may be a longimanus. 

But after reading Kovarik's article and taking into consideration that (for all I know) they may be from some other place,  im not so sure.


----------



## ThatGuy

tarsier said:
			
		

> thanks, george.
> 
> i know you appreciate these as well.   have no idea what particular heterometrus they are exactly.
> 
> i have no idea what this one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one,  to my untrained eye,  appears to be a spinifer.


NICE scorpion !:worship:


----------



## tarsier

thanks.  wish there was more variety in terms of the scorpions available here though


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi
might be an H.cirmani (spelling..)
seems possible...

whatever it is, its unusual ;p
try to get some more and breed them


----------



## tarsier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Hi
> might be an H.cirmani (spelling..)
> seems possible...
> 
> whatever it is, its unusual ;p
> try to get some more and breed them


seems like a worthwhile project. will do


----------



## makati

here are my emps. rescued from a small pet store, they had calci-sand on it and no scrape to hide. they're happy now (i hope).


----------



## Alakdan

*My Scorps*

tarsier, Those are nice pictures of your scorps.  I have the same kind of Heterometrus.  I believe we bought them at the same store.  I am very new with scorpion keepng, but base on my research it appears to be H. Spinifer because of the greenish tinge, size and temperament.  Unlike my 4 month old H. Longimanus which is entirely black.  But then again,  I'm not too sure. :?  Sorry about the pictures, I only took them using my phone.


----------



## ScorpDude

Are those scorps on sawdust? Thats a big no no, too dry and dusty for them.


----------



## makati

alakdan, nice scorps. scorpdude is right though, sawdust is bad for them, the one with the moss is right though.


----------



## Alakdan

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> Are those scorps on sawdust? Thats a big no no, too dry and dusty for them.


You're right ScorpDude!  I realized that mistake after reading a lot of advice from fellow keepers in this site.  I have since changed to potting soil made from coco peat 2 inch deep and moss for moisture retention.  I think they're more comfortable now.  I spent the whole night watching one scorp dig a burrow.  It was very methodical.  I'll post a picture of my set-up in the enclosure thread soon.


----------



## Alakdan

makati said:
			
		

> hi, i'm new here but i've been reading this forum for quite some time. i've learned a lot about scorpions and i'm glad to become a member here.
> here's my 2 hadrurus arizonensis, Vassago and Belial. i dont know their sex yet... :?
> VASSAGO:
> 
> BELIAL eating a cricket:


makati, where did you get your scorps?  Do you know if hadrurus arizonensis, Vassago and Belial are available in the Phils.?  Nice pictures.


----------



## makati

alakdan:
i'm not sure but tarsier said that some dealers get them occasionally. might want to check your place if they get them. fun scorp to watch.
good to see your scorps started mining!


----------



## Juliancito

Arlius said:
			
		

> Whats the dark stain on your spadix's face?


It might be from the loctus,i've seen that some of them segregate this substance from the mouth area, what i don't know is if theres some kind of self defence against predators...:?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

tried the "yellow scorp on black substrate for photo taking" method wahahaha  it works!

my fat M tamulus! 3 days after it ate two adult crickets at one go  (2/3 of its size)

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/35/27.jpg


----------



## Nikos

Some fresh heterometrus photos:

Heterometrus swammerdami


















Heterometrus wroughtoni












Heterometrus spinifer (I'm not sure about it being a spinifer though... George, what do you think?)



















more photos available in www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## Nikos




----------



## Scorpfanatic

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Some fresh heterometrus photos:
> 
> Heterometrus swammerdami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterometrus wroughtoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterometrus spinifer (I'm not sure about it being a spinifer though... George, what do you think?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos available in www.scorpiones.eu.tc


great photos! look like a laotics to me though... :/ ...


----------



## Raan_Jodus




----------



## ThatGuy

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

>


great pix man i love those scorps ! there on my wish list, keep up the good work.


----------



## ThatGuy

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Some fresh heterometrus photos:
> 
> Heterometrus swammerdami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterometrus wroughtoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterometrus spinifer (I'm not sure about it being a spinifer though... George, what do you think?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos available in www.scorpiones.eu.tc


your killing me man those things are awsome they have been on my wish list for a long long time ! great pix man.:clap:


----------



## Brian S

Tityus bahiensis






Tityus costatus






Tityus stigmurus






Tityus serrulatus


----------



## parabuthus

Some new pics of my Opisthophthalmus sp. and also my S. maurus and a H. arizonensis scorpling (3rd instar, ready for 4th)...


----------



## MattM

Man these pages get awefull long with the quoting of all pictures. I see the same pictures 3 or 4 times  
Nice pics tho


----------



## fusion121

Yes it would be nice if people didn't include pictures in their quotes, its worth it for all the great shots of scorpions though


----------



## Richard_uk

Had an afternoon free so decided to snap a few shots of my scorps. Not fantastic quality, as I didn't spend any time setting the shots up. 

Hadrurus arizonensis.






Pandinus imperator female.






Hottentotta polystictus female, Possibly gravid.






Smeringurus mesaensis male and female.











Grosphus limbatus male.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nocie scops... jus a question wat substrate is that for the h.arizonesis?


----------



## Scarp172

*H. Arizonensis pics...and a Question on them.*

Here are some pics of my scorp an H. Arizonensis.  I think it's a female judging from the short pectines.  Also one of the pectines (the left one) is/are black while the other sid eis a natural golden color.  Could this be mycosis or just natural coloring?  Also there is a dark spot larg than the others on the underside of the first walking leg on the left side- could that be mycosis as well?  Sorry if the picture quality isn't so great, but I have a very old digital camera, so I'm doing the best I can!  Any help or comments would be much appreciated!

I have been reading posts in the forum, but had just joined recently.  I have also moved recently and am only able to get to town and check email and posts about once a week, so if I don’t get back to you right away, please don’t think I’m ignoring you, I’m just away for a while.


----------



## fusion121

For an H. Arizonensis it looks a bit thin, try giving it a regular diet of lots of big juicy crickets, that should plump it up some.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Chaerilus sp., Borneo with 1st instar scorplings

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

wowwwww

looks like your trading power has increased YET again 


very nice pics..


----------



## Murziukas

*Last night took some shots*

Under UV and just like that.
Tityus Falconensis (unluckily have no idea about sex):





Centruroides Margaritatus:


----------



## Martek

Hi!

My Mesobuthus sp. female




best regards,
Marcin


----------



## Chiba3010

*First Pic Uploaded!*

Figured I'd start things off with a "before & after molting" pic of my _T. bahiensis. Enjoy!_




I'll continue to post the pictures I've taken of my scorps as I progress through their reformatting into smaller-sized files...

-Craig


----------



## Kazuki

emp hogging all the food


----------



## Brian S

Tityus bahiensis


----------



## Brian S

Tityus costatus (juvenile)


----------



## Brian S

Hottentotta franzwerneri


----------



## Brian S

Centruroides margaritatus (male)


----------



## Pandora

Well, here are my babyes!


----------



## G. Carnell

WOW
very nice scorps there!!

the Babycurus sp id beautiful


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Beauty pics,  like George said, very nice B. Jacksoni.

Your Gracilis makes me hope mine grow up soon.  How large are they? About 3" or a lil more?


----------



## Murziukas

Wellcome (Privet) Pandora, lovely scorpions


----------



## fusion121

Pandora said:
			
		

> Well, here are my babyes! B.jacksoni-5L


Interesting B. jacksoni, I've never seen one with quite that colouration


----------



## Vogelspinnen

*Rhopalurus junceus*

I just received this unsexed pair of *Rhopalurus junceus* juveniles and have them setup similar to my *Tityus sp.'s*. Any care information would be appreciated.














Thanks, Gabe


----------



## Chiba3010

*2 more...*

Haven't found too many shots of these species from keepers here in the U.S., so I figured I'd "represent"  

_Mesobuthus gibbosus_ 3rd instar




_Zabius fuscus_ 





-Craig


----------



## fusion121

Chiba3010 said:
			
		

> Haven't found too many shots of these species from keepers here in the U.S., so I figured I'd "represent"
> _Zabius fuscus_


Very impressive its a really interesting buthid, probably my most wanted species:drool:


----------



## Brian S

Wow I really like the Zabius. Very nice indeed


----------



## Pandora

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

> Beauty pics,  like George said, very nice B. Jacksoni.
> 
> Your Gracilis makes me hope mine grow up soon.  How large are they? About 3" or a lil more?


Thank! They are within 3-4". 



			
				fusion121 said:
			
		

> Interesting B. jacksoni, I've never seen one with quite that colouration


This is more orange form.

Hi, *Murziukas*! I'm glad to be here!

And few pics of my scorpys at the end.






-------





-------


----------



## Chiba3010

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Very impressive its a really interesting buthid, probably my most wanted species:drool:





			
				Brian S said:
			
		

> Wow I really like the Zabius. Very nice indeed


Thanks! Yeah, the Z.f. is a very neat scorpion species- a real Buthid treasure IMO. Thrives at 70F (the lowest enclosure temp in my collection), and eats like a pig! I'll take some more shots of this one and post them soon  


-Craig


----------



## Chiba3010

One of my very favorite species...

Sub-adult _Odonturus dentatus_ under tinted lighting...




...and normal lighting




A C.B. 2nd instar _O. dentatus_




At present the young have reached their 3rd instar- they're my pride and joy 

-Craig


----------



## Chiba3010

Pandora said:
			
		

> And few pics of my scorpys at the end.


Cool shots! *Love* the one of Leiurus...

-Craig


----------



## fusion121

A new addition; Hottentotta hottentotta adult female, very aggressive :


----------



## fusion121

Some more photos:

T. falconensis, 6th instar adult:






Lychas sp. from Indonesia:






Lychas sp. from the Phillippenes:


----------



## Nikos

e.flavicaudis






e.tergestinus


----------



## MattM

fusion>

Ahh, realy nice Lychas  This must be one of my favorite species! Everytime I take a look at my 3 Lychas, it makes me smile


----------



## Nazgul

Chaerilus sp., this time with 2nd instars.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Nazgul

wat is their adult size?? i have one thats ard 1.5 cm.. is it adult? ho wmany do you think is that litter there?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi.

I´ve only kept 2 Chaerilus spp so far. My single Philippine Chaerilus celebensis has been about 2,5 cm, the Bornean Chaerilus sp specimens (like the one on the pic) are about 4,5 - 5 cm. I´m having only one paper on this genus by Kovarik. According to him species of this genus are reaching lengths of about 2 - 7 cm. Your specimen may be adult or not, but most likely it´ll molt at least on more time if it´s indeed just 1,5 cm.

I don´t know how many young are on the pic above (they are still on the mother´s back) but last time my other female gave birth to 67 scorplings as far as I remember.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

you mind sending me the papers? maybe through mail?
 i had two of them. one is 1.5cm-2cm (after i checked) another is aboutless then a cm..7-8mm

heres the pic of the bigger one ..

Chaerilus rectimanus






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/33/3.jpg


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

the specimen on the pic should be an adult male due to the shape of the chelae. So yes, it´s adult. By the way, Kovarik has published another paper on this genus in a recent issue of Euscorpius (which is downloadable for free on the net).

Tityus sp. Ecuador(?) with 2nd instars

Regards
Alex


----------



## micjoe

*African red claw*

Here is a pic of my African red claw 
http://www.geocities.com/jdm2693/000_1169.JPG


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> the specimen on the pic should be an adult male due to the shape of the chelae. So yes, it´s adult. By the way, Kovarik has published another paper on this genus in a recent issue of Euscorpius (which is downloadable for free on the net).
> 
> Tityus sp. Ecuador(?) with 2nd instars
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi Alex
Is that Tityus sp. (cf ecuadorensis)? Great picture again.


----------



## Brian S

Here are 2 of my expected mothers. I wish they would hurry up and drop babies lol. As you can see, they are about to burst at the seems.

Androctonus bicolor






Androctonus australis


----------



## hamfoto

my new Hottentotta franzwerneri (it went and hid as soon as I put it in it's new home...so, couldn't get a good full body shot), then my Tityus costatus that recently molted to 3rd instar, and my new Titus falconensis 2nd instar, and Tityus serrulatus 2nd instar...

Chris


----------



## Raan_Jodus

some more of my C. Margaritatus.  And mating of two of my C. Vittatus.  I guess this means she wasnt gravid after all, but damn is she fat   Barely eats too, go figure.


----------



## Arlius

Did ya find a spermataphore? She is fat... maybe she was gettin ready to get knocked up. Or maybe she is pregnant, and just got horny  
Well, you should have babies now for sure at least (well sure as ya can get anyways...) Nice photos btw.


----------



## ORION_DV8

*Rhopalurus laticauda*

One of my R. laticauda







I think she may be gravid, fingers crossed.
cheers
ORIOn


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:
			
		

> ...Is that Tityus sp. (cf ecuadorensis)?...


Hi Oliver,

yes, it is.

Rhopalurus junceus, adult male about 1 week after its last molt.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

hehe looks like a monster


has it growled yet???
wouldnt be surprised!


----------



## Brandelmouche

That mâle is beautiful:wall: Thanks Nasgul.


----------



## moricollins

new Additions 

Buthacus lyptochelys:











(and the obligatory attitude shot):






Centruroides gracilis:












Mori


----------



## scorp02

These are my EMPS~~ the first 2 are male and the blacklight one is my female.. i will have more pics soon! ENJOY


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hehe looks like a monster
> 
> 
> has it growled yet???
> wouldnt be surprised!



Hi,

I´m going to publish a revision and rename this species to Urs junceus .

Centruroides arctimanus male, Cuba

Regards
Alex


----------



## hamfoto

there's the elusive C. arctimanus...again...

VERY nice.

Chris


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*Chaerilus rectimanus*

geroge will be happy abbout this i guess... hehe finally found a 
female from my trip to the wild today (the only one though).. correect me if im wrong enjoy the photos:-

Chaerilus rectimanus male left female right





http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/33/13.jpg

Chaerilus rectimanus male eating





http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/33/17.jpg

Chaerilus rectimanus female (??)





http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/33/15.jpg


----------



## G. Carnell

brilliant!!!!! 

very nice pics Walton


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahaha so is that female a female? whahaha


----------



## Scorpfanatic

jus got 7 healthy and active c.vittatus two days ago! hehe... 






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/37/1.jpg


----------



## Martek

My small and fat Buthus occitanus:













best regards,
Marcin


----------



## Brian S

Rholapurus rochai


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Something a lil artsy.  I might just be including this in my portfolio next week.  Apparently they like to see a lil photoshopping.  Makes a nice desktop too


----------



## Arlius

Very nice. You didnt go overboard, almost looks 'natural':clap: Great choice on coloring. If I had a portfolio (or a camera, or anything....), I would include it.


----------



## Scorpiove

Well here are my emps.  Afaik two females and two males. One female on the right (Cleopatra and on the left the other female (Hitler) is standing on the two males.  She was the one trying to mate with everyone else.  The guys don't have names yet since they look similar.  Its easy to tell the girls the apart as Hitler is still a juvenile and Cleopatra is missing the second leg on the left ;(.  She was missing it when I bought her.

Don't know the last time eurypterid has been on the boards but I got Hitler from him in a trade for a solifugid.  Hitler at the time was 2nd instar.   This was sometime in 2004.


----------



## Curry

Scorpiove, What size is your tank? Have you ever had problems with your emps fighting?


----------



## Arlius

Whats up with Cleo's claws? Rather pale... freshly molted?


----------



## Scorpiove

Curry said:
			
		

> Scorpiove, What size is your tank? Have you ever had problems with your emps fighting?


It has the same floor space as a 10 gallon although it is taller than a 10 gallon.  I know I should have bigger but for now they get along fine.



			
				Arlius said:
			
		

> Whats up with Cleo's claws? Rather pale... freshly molted?


Her claws are just dirty really from all the water I poor in from the top and what not.


----------



## G. Carnell

Some new pics of old species:
Angry 4th instar Heterometrus longimanus borneensis






Gravid Heterometrus spinifer (Malaysia)






Gravid Liocheles australasiae (Philippenes)






Liocheles waigiensis male and gravid female:












pair of Tityus paraensis






Diplocentrus lindo (hopefully gravid)


----------



## Mujahideen

my  old female






centruroide vittatus f.gravid






2males c. vittatus






male hadrurus arizonensis






second male


----------



## slanted

here is my scorpion... uv light


----------



## MattM

Very impressive Tityus paraensis George!! :worship:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

mean black stuff man! cool! way to go geroge! ~


----------



## pandinus

Christ! i leave for a few months and the hobby explodes!


----------



## Curry

My C. vittatus







I don't have any good pics of my P. imperator i'll try to take some tonight.


----------



## obsidion

thought i could share a pic of my A.bicolor..


----------



## jw73

Beautiful C. vittatus.


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted Lychas sp. :


----------



## prang11

Beautiful pics everyone.  I always love coming and looking at this thread after a few weeks.  There are always nothing but great new pics.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*this is going to be a bomb...*

sorry but tons of picture coming up.. jus rehost all scorpion pics so i thought i might as well share them ~

*| Heterometerus spinifer*

mating






2nd instar spinifer scorplings    

















spinifer moulting into 3rd instar






3rd instar scorpling ready for 4th






3days later .. hehe 4th instar






*| Mesobuthus Tamulus*

stinging pic






fat.. 






fatter..







*| Lychas scutilus*

male...






*| Chaerilus rectimanus*

male






female






sling taking on a cricket







*| Centruroides vittatus*

scorplings... hehe...








*| Androctonus bicolor*

scorpling stinging...







enjoy and sorry for the long loading time 

~


----------



## woodson

*My collections*

These are some of my collections.


----------



## woodson

*others*

And some other scorpions.


----------



## fusion121

Holding Parabuthus species probably isn't wise Nice pictures though


----------



## woodson

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Holding Parabuthus species probably isn't wise Nice pictures though


Thank you very much.
And I will never hold them again.


----------



## ScorpDude

Awesome scorpions mate 

About the handling pic, your crazy!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

woodson woodson...you are making everyone drroling... cant you see the forum is wet now hehehehe jus kidding  nice pic... ~:clap: :clap:


----------



## Nikos

*c.barbudensis*

c.barbudensis juvenile


----------



## fusion121

Very nice, new species to the hobby?


----------



## Nikos

I have 2 juveniles and hoping to be a pair and survive to adulthood.
So far they have molted twice in my possesion.

I think Tom (Tityus) also has an adult pair

btw this little guy has 21-22 pectine teeth, anyone has any idea of the count for each sex?
I'm waiting the other one to molt in order to count his/her teeth


----------



## Tityus

Hi Nicos,

Yes I have a adult couple  







I was making new pictures of all my scorpions and one of my adult Tityus serrulatus like my hand more then his own hiding place    

WARNING   do not try this Tityus serrulatus are very dangerous !! it was a stupid fault from me, I know they are fast.


----------



## hamfoto

ohh, ohH, oHH, OHH, OHHH!!! C. barbudensis!!! Wow! nice...

how in the world did you get some of those???

Chris


----------



## ScorpDude

Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------



## Raan_Jodus

A few more of my Centruroides.  
















some of these turned out quite nicely.  My Gracilises have certainly been more active since I covered the tank more to keep the humidity in more.  I'm starting to think they are pretty much full grown, maybe they dont have one molt left still.  One might, I'll try to post comparison pics later this week to get some opinions.


----------



## darkeye

*Freshly molted C.gracilis*

Just found it, snapped a pic, and fell in love with it all over again!

enjoy!
Martin


----------



## Ryan C.

*My Centruroides vittatus*

Here are my 2 C. Vittatus juveniles
This is Craven :






and this is Choke Puppy : 






Sorry about the quality my camera sucks really bad.


----------



## Curry

C. vittatus






Dinner:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very beautiful pictures of many c.vittatus.. hehe...


----------



## ScorpDude

Every picture of c.vittatus I see makes me want one more 

Awesome scorps guys


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice C. vittatus feeding pic Curry.


----------



## Curry

brigebane said:
			
		

> Nice C. vittatus feeding pic Curry.


Thanks! It could have been a bit more clear, but I was a bit unprepared at the time, next time though!


----------



## Leon945

Here is a pic from my first Emp, his name is Napoleon.. hehe


----------



## woodson

Napoleon......
I think of the great French man and a kind of cake.
haha


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha some updates as i feed my guys and some new scorps, enjoy guys.. not very good pic this time though 

androctonus bicolor (scorplings)






Parabuthus Transvaalicus (2nd instar scorpling)






Mesobuthus martensii 






Lychas mucronatus - any one know how to sex these two scorp here?:? 






Centruroides vittatus (scorplings)






Heterometrus spinifer roach feast hehehe






heterometrus spinifer moult to 4th instar 






4th instar spinifer was to be spider man....


----------



## Nazgul

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> ...Lychas mucronatus - any one know how to sex these two scorp here?:? ...


Hi,

adult L. mucronatus are easy to sex. This is a female´s chela and this  is a male´s chela


Regards
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha i think i have two females...  hahaha


----------



## G. Carnell

Here are some pics of my latest additions (100 thanks to Walton )
theyre really small and my camera skills are severely limited, so no good pics  but the species is so lovely 

_Chaerilus rectimanus _female eating a termite:












Male showing lovely claws 












Here is its box, very big compared to it!! (the box is 20 cm long)






And here is the food, a group of _Reticuliterms lucifugus corsicanus_


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahahah wow thats really big! it really loks like where ive collected them hehehe.. enjoy george! ~


----------



## P. Novak

wow, i love all of these pics!! every single pic! scorpions are gorgeous, i wish i can see both of my emps out at the same time, its either one or the other out at dif times.


----------



## woodson

Hi, you have so many scorpions!


----------



## fusion121

Freshly moulted 5th instar C. limbatus (probably an adult male):


----------



## Nikos

some more euscorpius sp photos

unIDed species from Northern Greece












a specimen from Croatia, could be e.hadzii


----------



## P. Novak

wow those are beautiful! what are the sizes?


----------



## Nikos

between 2 and 5 cm.
the croatians being the bigest of the 2


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wow.. thats beautiful species right there.. are they native to where you stay?


----------



## Nikos

these 2 species are not, but others are


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Mesobuthus cyprius female from Cyprus

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal

Alex,

Now that's one beautiful scorp - M. cyprius! LOL

Take care,
Luc


----------



## Fluid Filter

Pretty awesome pics Nazgul. Great sharpness and depth of field. Forgive me if you've answered question this already, but what gear do you use? sexy scorp btw


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

thanks. I´m using just a regular digital camera, Ricoh Caplio GX, and an artificial light source.

Some more Mesobuthus for you, Luc  :

Male & female M. tamulus, India

Male & female M. eupeus, Georgian Republic

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal

Alex,

MAN! Those are some beauts! The M. e. eupeus are incredibly beautiful! Thanks for the photos 

Luc


----------



## Prymal

Alex, 

As always, the photos are awesome! I should have taken your advice and purchased the Ricoh. The Canon S2 IS I have is nice with the 12x and 0 cm focusing but there's so many functions and abilities that the damn user's manual is a tome!
I figure by the time I learn to take photos like your's, scorpions will probably be extinct! LOL

Take care,
Luc


----------



## Scorpfanatic

beautiful.. and you are definatelt a mesobuthus enthusiast.. haha ... thnaks for sharing. i hope mine was as helpful as yours when im taking photo of them


----------



## ORION_DV8

*Pandinus imperator*






cheers
ORION


----------



## Morkai

Scorpio maurus tunetanus


----------



## xgrafcorex

*2 scorps*

2 out of 3 of my scorpion collection...the other is a baby p imperator..i swear i took some pics of it....:?   this is my female c vittatus from becca81, and my unsexed o. walberghi?  ..not sure on that ..it was just labeled "tri color african burrowing scorpion"  but ow looks identical ..so i guess thats what it is


----------



## Prymal

Morkai,

Awesome photos of a beautiful species!

Luc


----------



## Vincent




----------



## Ryan C.

Wow nice R. junceus Vincent can't wait till these guys get into the states.


----------



## darrelldlc

Rhopalurus have made it to the states a few people are currently keeping them.  here is a few pics of my collection
#1 Rhopalurus junceus
#2 Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus
#3 Opistacanthus spp
#4 Hottentotta franzwerneri
#5 Hottentotta H hottentotta


----------



## ~Abyss~




----------



## yuanti

one of my H. Spinifer with an orange isopod at 12 o'clock and a baby B. Dubia at 9 o'clock


----------



## ~Abyss~

MY beatiful emp Shade. This picture was taken before I changed her substrate so no complaints ( about the sub) please:razz:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

some are old pics.. jus practising some editing stuuf that i jus explored...


----------



## woodson

Hi Darrell,
    Your scorpions are so good!


----------



## hamfoto

freshly molted Tityus costatus and Centruroides margaritatus...

Chris


----------



## wooz

Few photos:

















All pictures: http://www.saltakraujai.lt/news.php?readmore=15


----------



## ScorpDude

WOW! What is that scorp with the orange pincers? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## G. Carnell

c.gracilis???

very nice pics!


----------



## wooz

First two: C. Margaritatus;
The third: H.Paucidens (but not sure)


----------



## canadianscorp

ive never posted in this thread, so i thought id show a few pics of my scorps.

-A.Australis
-B.Jacksoni
-L.Mucronatus
-H.Spinifer


----------



## Scorpfanatic

heres my 2nd instar 10 days old Lychas mucronatus scorplings.. taking on everything... worms, roaches.... im suprised by the verocious ways of their attacts to feeders bigger then them... heres some pics. enjoy..













moulted 3 days ago?


----------



## canadianscorp

couple new scorps. male and fem m.martensii(hopefully they will breed!!)

thnks to randolph 

first 2 fem,  last 2 male


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha heard he ordered a few kilograms of them? hehehehe ;P


----------



## canadianscorp

haha ya hes got a prety good colony going. they seem to do VERY well together. best ive seen in a communal group. i matched his male L.mucronatus with my female for those two. nice guy to by the way.


----------



## Randolph XX()

hey steve. they've already mated right after u left!
looks quite successful


----------



## canadianscorp

awesome!!!  i didnt think they would have any trouble.  she seamed pretty lonely by herself.  hope you keep a few aside for me if she has a brood!


----------



## xgrafcorex

just got this today from telow.   

c exilicauda scorplings

female l mucronatus 1.5"-2"

c gracilis scorplings

c vittatus male i will be pairing with my female


----------



## Curry

Great pics brian! Love the vittatus =D


----------



## fusion121

Some new additions:

Uroplectes pilosus:






Uroplectes olivaceus:


----------



## G. Carnell

lol what the hell?


----------



## fusion121

Yes the 2nd picture is awful :wall:


----------



## G. Carnell

lol no, im talking about the species 

 the pics are good considering sizes


----------



## cashewman1

Wow i really like the coloration on those two.


----------



## fusion121

I'm quite pleased with them, the eyes on the U. pilosus look nifty


----------



## Richard_uk

Mesobuthus martensii






Centruroides gracilis






Uroplectes planimanus


----------



## xgrafcorex

heres a few of my scorpling c gracilis getting a drink of water after being shipped.


----------



## xgrafcorex

c vittatus getting busy.


----------



## JSN

my new emp...brought her home today, the store owner said she just had babies...

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture026.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture025.jpg

I'll get some better pics soon...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hi JSN u definately need more mosisture in that substrate...


----------



## JSN

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> hi JSN u definately need more mosisture in that substrate...


one step ahead of you my friend, I took the pictures right when I got it home so...


----------



## canadianscorp

some pics of my male a.australis exploring a cactus.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nice pics there canadianscorp, jus make sure that it doesnt injuried yr scorps!


----------



## Randolph XX()

i agree with that Steve
catcus is not native in their Region, it's a new world plant!


----------



## Alakdan

*Some of my scorps*

From top:
1.Isometrus maculatus male 
2. and gravid female (she eventually gave birth to 14 scorplings)
3. 5th instar Mesobuthus martensii (I think this one is ready to molt.)


----------



## fusion121

Very pleased with these , Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensus:


----------



## Richard_uk

Stunning Oliver! I've got a couple arriving early next week. Can't wait now!!!


----------



## parabuthus

Picked up this spadix last week...


----------



## MattM

> Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensus


I still find this one of the weirdest scorps around


----------



## canadianscorp

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> i agree with that Steve
> catcus is not native in their Region, it's a new world plant!



actaully cacti is found all over north africa. which is australis' native region.


----------



## parabuthus

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> actaully cacti is found all over north africa. which is australis' native region.


Personally, I wouldn't have any cacti in any of my scorp enclosures, even if it _is_ found in their natural habitat. I guess that it could harm the scorp, possibly fatally.

But that's just me...


----------



## G. Carnell

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> actaully cacti is found all over north africa. which is australis' native region.



i think they arnt technically called Cacti, they have a same survival strategy, but arnt called cacti (or its the other way round)


----------



## ScorpDude

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> actaully cacti is found all over north africa. which is australis' native region.


so are lions, but you don't see me keepin a lion with an australis do you?


----------



## JSN

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't have any cacti in any of my scorp enclosures, even if it _is_ found in their natural habitat. I guess that it could harm the scorp, possibly fatally.
> 
> But that's just me...


I dont see why a cactus could harm a scorpion, I've seen plenty of scorps hiding under fallin cactus limbs all the time...its not like the scorp is going to ram itself against the thorns or something...


----------



## canadianscorp

i agree, they are very smart animals. you honestly think a scorp is going to impale himself on a cactus scorpdude?? and that lion comment was a little rediculous.


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> i think they arnt technically called Cacti, they have a same survival strategy, but arnt called cacti (or its the other way round)


Hi,

exactly. Members of the family Cactaceae were occuring in America only. Any other succulent (I guess that´s what you mean by "survival strategy", George), cactus-like plant occuring elsewhere is belonging to other families like Crassulaceae or Euphorbiaceae for example. There´s one exception though, the cactus species Rhipsalis baccifera.

But if you are finding a cactus except for the mentioned species (which is occuring in tropical Africa, Madagascar and Sri Lanka as well) in Africa or other continents than America, it has been planted by humans. A cactus is definitely not a plant of a natural A. australis habitat.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Richard_uk

*Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis*

These arrived this morning. I wasn't expecting them for another week so as you can imagine I feel like it's christmas!  

























And to get an idea of their size....







They are beautiful though and quite fast. When disturbed they have an interesting habit of juddering their metasomas left to right over their heads!


----------



## fusion121

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> When disturbed they have an interesting habit of juddering their metasomas left to right over their heads!


They are a really interesting species, the sensory function of the metasoma seems pretty obvious when you watch them for a while.


----------



## ScorpDude

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> i agree, they are very smart animals. you honestly think a scorp is going to impale himself on a cactus scorpdude?? and that lion comment was a little rediculous.


Yeah I was being sarcastic. I recon the only way a scorp could harm itself on a cacti with a fall, and you should be protecting from falls anyway. Scorpions that like to impale themselves would of been removed from the gene pool ages ago  . CB specimens might be an issue though, I'm not sure.


----------



## canadianscorp

Nazgul- 
I was curious as to the presence of cactus like plants in africa, so before i answered i read up on it. if they arent called cacti then im sorry for the mistake, but the plants i saw were deffinately VERY alike to a cactus (spines, dont need hardly any moisture) . basically what i was trying to say is that a cactus like plant isnt something out of the ordinary for australis.

scorpdude-
haha, i liked the gene pool comment, didnt know if you were sarcastic in the last post or not, no hard feelings


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> These arrived this morning. I wasn't expecting them for another week so as you can imagine I feel like it's christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to get an idea of their size....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful though and quite fast. When disturbed they have an interesting habit of juddering their metasomas left to right over their heads!


cool species where do they origine from?


----------



## parabuthus

JSN said:
			
		

> I dont see why a cactus could harm a scorpion, I've seen plenty of scorps hiding under fallin cactus limbs all the time...its not like the scorp is going to ram itself against the thorns or something...


I've read somewhere that is has happened to keepers somewhere along the line. Scorps _can_ fall, especially if stressed or trying to escape from a "predator". Probably not as likely to be impaled either. A scratched, possible lacerated, pleural membrane would be my fear. 

Either way, you do it your way and I'll do it mine. I just think it is unecessary to have it in a set-up. Put in a piece of drift would or a different kind of plant... my thoughts.

Best,


----------



## JSN

parabuthus said:
			
		

> I've read somewhere that is has happened to keepers somewhere along the line. Scorps _can_ fall, especially if stressed or trying to escape from a "predator". Probably not as likely to be impaled either. A scratched, possible lacerated, pleural membrane would be my fear.
> 
> Either way, you do it your way and I'll do it mine. I just think it is unecessary to have it in a set-up. Put in a piece of drift would or a different kind of plant... my thoughts.
> 
> Best,


well I agree I dont think a cactus is "necessary" but I certainly would not worry about scorpions being hurt from a cactus, and plus, why would their be any 'predators' in the enclosure anyway?...anyway, I understand your concern, but I think your being a little 'overprotective' of a creature that is built to survive...


----------



## Gigas

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> These arrived this morning. I wasn't expecting them for another week so as you can imagine I feel like it's christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to get an idea of their size....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful though and quite fast. When disturbed they have an interesting habit of juddering their metasomas left to right over their heads!


dudE! is that their adult size? i really want a colony of micro scorps, the only species i foud were superstionae donensis and i cant buy em anywhere


----------



## cashewman1

Aye do tell, whats the SP? im not sure where original post is? Are they well kept communals?


----------



## Richard_uk

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> Aye do tell, whats the SP? im not sure where original post is? Are they well kept communals?


They are Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis. Mine originated from Israel. apparently this is te adult size.

There is not much info about them on the net, but one site i found did state that they do occur in high population densities. Because of this i have taken he risk and placed mine together, but there are lots of hides in the tank. So far so good! They do seem to get on and so far even share the same pice of bark to hide under!


----------



## Ryan C.

Its Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis


----------



## Gigas

RIchard i want some where did you get them???


----------



## parabuthus

JSN said:
			
		

> well I agree I dont think a cactus is "necessary" but I certainly would not worry about scorpions being hurt from a cactus, and plus, why would their be any 'predators' in the enclosure anyway?...anyway, I understand your concern, but I think your being a little 'overprotective' of a creature that is built to survive...


I put the word "predator" inside inverted commas... meaing to emphasise that when YOU open the enclosure for whatever reason, a healthy scorp will percieve the disturbance as a threat... as in, a predator. Healthy scorps get startled when they are out and about and you open up the enclosure.

End of the day, we are going around in circles here and this is not the thread for it. It is unnecessary either way. And I think it is possibly harmful, you don't... no big deal.


----------



## canadianscorp

i agree, probably unnecessary but whatever. lets just post some more nice pics of our scorpions here.  ill start with a  Vittatus, and my transvaalicus.


----------



## ScorpDude

I'm no expert, but that looks nothing like a c.vittatus, or is it some other vittatus?


----------



## canadianscorp

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> I'm no expert, but that looks nothing like a c.vittatus, or is it some other vittatus?



it is a vittatus pale form, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Ryan C.

Defiently a vittatus, It has the triangle shape on its carapace. All vittatus will have it.


----------



## ScorpDude

Ah cool, its really nice


----------



## ScorpDude

A poor picture of my handling my heterometrus laoticus


----------



## parabuthus

Nice parabuthus, canadianscorp.


----------



## canadianscorp

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Nice parabuthus, canadianscorp.



thanks alot. havent had her for to long, but already a favorite. all i need is a good male to match her with


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hehe from wat i know from a fellow hobbist from taiwan, who had successfully breed 3 litter of offsprings, its pretty much easy! jus get a male and let him do his stuff.. and wait for babies hahahhahah... and feed them well and maybe you can have a go with a picture i saw some time ago. some guy's female had 95 babies!!! ;P


----------



## Prymal

Steve,

The cacti-like plants from outside the New World (North, Meso and South America; Antilles) are classified under the nebulous term "succulents". Only Rhipsalis, as Alex states above is found outside of the New World in Eastern Africa, Madagascar and Sri Lanka. Prickly pear cacti (genus Opuntia) have been introduced into Australia.
If you've seen photos of African "cacti", more than likely they were Aloes, Haworthia or Euphorbia (Spurges). Africa has over 300 species of Aloe alone! More than likely if the plants you saw looked like cacti, they were Euphorbias.


----------



## cashewman1

jeeeez luc, what dont you know?? Haha


----------



## canadianscorp

heya Luc,

 thanks for the info. i wasnt sure what the spp. of the plants were. to me they just look like cacti. im not much od a plant conassuer lol!


----------



## Prymal

Heya Steve,

Honest mistake considering the great diversity of Euphorbia shapes and forms - easy to mistake many euphorbs for cacti.


----------



## moricollins

Here are some pictures, first Centruroides gracilis:



















Parabuthus leisoma (spelling?)


----------



## canadianscorp

those are some nice pics mori!  i need a better camera so i can get some up close and personal shots.

heres a few more pics i took, although not quite as close


----------



## Michael

Hottentotta conspersus from Namibia

scrol a bit down and you will find it:   http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8256


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Caraboctonus keyserlingi female, Chile

2.) Mesobuthus cyprius with scorplings, Cyprus

3.) Diplocentrus lucidus male, Belize

Regards
Alex


----------



## canadianscorp

Alex,

 the lucidus is a Very nice specimen, very powerful looking chela.


----------



## Curry

I like these three pics so I'm gonna post them here =P

Male and female vittatus after mating:







Male and female mating:







Two females drinking:


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> 3.) Diplocentrus lucidus male, Belize


Impressive pedipalps


----------



## xgrafcorex

nice pics curry!  i need to rehouse mine someday, the plastic isn't very clear so all the pics i take through the side like that don't come out good.  good luck with the babies


----------



## Brandelmouche

Your Diplocentrus is really cool. Thanks


----------



## Curry

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nice pics curry!  i need to rehouse mine someday, the plastic isn't very clear so all the pics i take through the side like that don't come out good.  good luck with the babies



Thanks, Yea the plastic is hell to take pictures through even glass it self is hard sometimes.


----------



## Nikos

H.fulvipes:


----------



## G. Carnell

very very nice ^^


----------



## canadianscorp

Beautiful H.fulvipes! is it freshly molted? the colors look very crisp.

cheers, steve


----------



## ScorpDude

vardoulas said:
			
		

> H.fulvipes:


WOW! Very very nice!


----------



## Richard_uk

*Extreme closeup!*

I've just treated myself to a macro lens. My first subjects...Orthochirus!
I need to play around with the camera settings and try out different types of lighting but the innitial results are quite pleasing! 

























And Uroplectes planimanus.


----------



## Gigas

Richard the Orthochirus are beautiful, any sign of them breeding??/// btw how much was your DWA>?


----------



## Kaos

Richard: Nice pictures and nice scorps. What kind of camera and what kind of lens are you using?


----------



## moricollins

Buthacus lyptochelys


----------



## Richard_uk

Hi Walton, DWA not including public liability insurance is £229 per year. I get my insurance cheap as I work for a brokers.


----------



## Richard_uk

Kim,

The camera is just an old Canon powershot A70. I bought a macro lens of ebay for £20.


----------



## Michael

Richard, your first photo is.........wonderfull!


----------



## Richard_uk

*Couple more...*

Lychas sp






another uroplectes shot


----------



## quiz

That micro lense works like a beauty.  I'm thinking of getting some uroplectes planimus.  very beautiful species


----------



## cashewman1

That lychas is increidble!


----------



## G. Carnell

God is looking down on me tonight!!!

Chaerilus rectimanus female with 2nd instars:












NB: sorry for the poor quality pics, im a crap photographer, and this scorp is 2cm long! 

Walton !!! YAY!


----------



## Gigas

err that pic is HUGE but worth it when i found the scorp do you know if you will be selling the scorplings?*hint hint*


----------



## G. Carnell

;( doubt it, i think ill have to send some to the most experienced keepers in europe, so that we can continue having this scorp in captivity in europe!

resized the pics


----------



## Gigas

most experienced? that rules me out, a scorp i look forward to seeing more of in the trade, is it euroscorpius? if it isnt , is it communal?


----------



## ScorpDude

You lucky git george, did you know she was gravid?

Gigus, don't worry, george has been known to accept sexual favours in return for rare scorpions.


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> God is looking down on me tonight!!!
> 
> Chaerilus rectimanus female with 2nd instars:


Nifty picture of nifty scorplings, they are a real hassel to feed when they are that size


----------



## Richard_uk

Been playing again! 

Centruroides vittatus


----------



## Kaos

*Some pictures*

_Scorpio maurus_







_Opisthacanthus rugiceps_







_Mesobuthus gibbosus_







_Leiurus quinquestriatus_







_Androctonus australis_







_Hottentotta judaicus_













_Heterometrus wroughtoni_


----------



## cashewman1

Already posted on a diff thread but here they are again, one day ill get a good camera and maybe people will actually be able to see em haha



O Asper fem






MAle






P Cavimanus Fem Juv












C Vit Fem






C jonesii  fem





Male






And my emps are already posted on here


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

awesome, George! Looks like a lot of babies. Seems like high numbers of offspring are common for Chaerilus spp.

1.) Bothirurus coriaceus male

2.) Centruroides hentzi female

Regards
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

geroge!!!!!!!! so shes gravid after all!!! u were jus sayin that you think shes a juv.. hahahaha thats explain y she refuse to mate the male before i sent them to yah! hahaha!!! thank gd, so i don have to suffer mosquetoe bite and dig under rotten bark for more of them hahahhaha ~ all the best and more mormeor more more pics soon!!! hehehe... 

oh any way he does not exchange rare species with sex.. wahahhaa;P ;P ;P  but by heloing frineds (like me ) to get species that i want whahaha

enjoy the babies geroge!!! * they will be even smaller!*


----------



## G. Carnell

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> thank gd, so i don have to suffer mosquetoe bite and dig under rotten bark for more of them



i wouldnt go that far


----------



## Scorpfanatic

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> i wouldnt go that far


thats how i got that couple geroge.. but its not stopping me from going again.. thesedays teh weather is very bad will wait for the weather to settle down a lil, need to find a gf for my L.suctilus.. hehe;P


----------



## Tityus

Nice pictures Alex


----------



## G. Carnell

nice Wroughtoni Kim!!! 

Oliver: ill try to bring back some termite colonies for you and others from corsica this summer, theyre like pinheads, but dont jump, and are easy to find (bright white/yellow)


----------



## Brandelmouche

Your Bhotirurus is beautiful Nazgul


----------



## swatc1h

A trade i got(freebie) with Andrew.First baby scropion unknown sp


----------



## Morkai




----------



## fusion121

Some pictures I took today:

Freshly moulted Lychas sp.:






Odontorus dentatus, 4th instar:






Mesobuthus tamulus, sub-adult:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

thanks, Tom and Brandelmouce.

Here´s another B. coriaceus pic, this time a subadult shortly after its molt.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Ryan C.

That looks awesome Alex!


----------



## swatc1h

Fookyeah.....just 
Look A The 
Feins


----------



## swatc1h

Srry 
Meh 
Drinky 
211 

S2xtelll 

Reeseve


----------



## Scorpfanatic

newly mounted..


----------



## Michael

good morning.

1.Caraboctonus keyserlingi, male from Chile.
2.Grosphus limbatus, female from Madagascar
3.Hottentotta conspersus from Namibia;P


----------



## G. Carnell

nice one walton 


Micheal, nice Limbatus!!
she looks old though, any sign of babies??


----------



## Michael

George,

I've 2 females, one is round as a football and i see the embryo's on the side of the pleural membrane and the other one is visible in the photo above, not gravid i think?

Greetings
Michael


----------



## fusion121

I've had a gravid female of G. limbatus (from George) for ages now, and the embryos have been visible for a long time. I think this species may be very fussy about the conditions before it will give birth.


----------



## Michael

What are your conditions Oliver & George? they told me to keep them at 20C! that's pretty cold isn't it? and not too humid.

Kind Regards
Michael


----------



## fusion121

I keep her at about 28C with moderate humidity, perhaps cooler would be better


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey

when mine gave birth, i got her from paris on the friday, she was HEAVILY pregnant (she looked like she was full of white BB pellets ) then she survived the long journey by eurostar in my suitcase (lots of vibrations), then she ate a cricket the same size as herself, and gave birth the night after arrival- didnt eat any babies

this one wasnt too fussy then? 

she also gave birth under only partial seclusion (under a piece of bark, where you could see her from the outside)

IMO, you guys should just up the temperature, madagaskar gets REALLY hot, mind you the female i had gave birth in September, which is just before the madagascan summer


----------



## fusion121

Some fresh moults from last night:

Diplocentrus lindo, moult to 4th instar:






Chaerilus sp., moult to 4th instar:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very nice translucion scorpions ~


----------



## ScorpDude

Euscorpius tergestinus corsicanus - female











Mesobuthus gibbosus - female
















Heterometrus laoticus - male
















Thanks for looking


----------



## G. Carnell

new cam?? 
very nice pics


----------



## ScorpDude

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> new cam??
> very nice pics


Nah still with my trust 0.6mp camera


----------



## canadianscorp

my c. vitattus eating lunch.


----------



## Ryan C.

Here are a couple of crappy pictures of my kinda new additions.

First up M. martensii






Next V. coahuilae 








Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Michael

hi,

Parabuthus transvillosus


----------



## hamfoto

Here are some pics of some of my little guys...
The first one is of my C. vittatus from northeastern Mexico...and I'm still amazed at how light it is. It just molted a few days ago...but it stays pretty close to this light coloration even later in the instar. Though soon after the molt it is fairly translucent at certain parts of its body.
2nd and 3rd are a little 4th instar H. franzwerneri who was very mad at me for intruding...
and the last is a tiny little C. exilicauda gertschi...

enjoy,
Chris


----------



## Ewok

Nice pics  of the H.fulvipes vardoulas, I like its colors!


----------



## canadianscorp

Hamfoto,

 that is the nicest c.vittatus i think i have ever seen!  beautiful.   where did you get the c.vitt??


----------



## hamfoto

it came from northeastern Mexico...a stowaway that hid in my shoe when I came back from there...funny how that happens sometimes!  glad I checked it before I put my foot in there... 

Chris


----------



## Kaos

hamfoto said:
			
		

> it came from northeastern Mexico...a stowaway that hid in my shoe when I came back from there...funny how that happens sometimes!  glad I checked it before I put my foot in there...
> 
> Chris


How unfortunate


----------



## David Burns

Rhopalurus junceus after a molt.


----------



## MattM

Those buggers always look awesome after a molt


----------



## Nikos

since I know you guys love porn....
here's H.fulvipes doing the did


----------



## cashewman1

Ahh fulvipes! Beauties!


----------



## G. Carnell

they are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

even puts H.swams to shame!


----------



## Brandelmouche

Beautiful scorp., your pics are terrible, thanks :clap:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

SUCH PRETTY ONES!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THEM and hope you many babies! in months to come !


----------



## pandinus

refreshing to see a return of M martensii, one of my all time favorites. Seemed like nobody had them for a while.


----------



## canadianscorp

Lets see some stinging pics!!  

ill start with P.transvaalicus


----------



## Richard_uk

Nebo heirichonticus


----------



## canadianscorp

bicolor male, and p.trans fem


----------



## cashewman1

wow that is a beast my friend! A great add to the collection


----------



## G. Carnell

Some pics, havnt taken any in a while 

Nasty male Emperor, hissing and displaying on my hand






2x 5th instar Heterometrus longimanus borneensis


----------



## cashewman1

Aww they look like chololate scorps! haha


----------



## makati

very nice pictures of p.trans and bicolor!

G, that's one good looking angry imperator!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

my adult female. hoefully shes gravid though...






heres my angry juv male






i know ihave posted them before but jus wana share


----------



## Linda Landsman

*Hadogenes paucidens Olive flat rock*

Can't wait  till I get it's setup ready, w/ rocks and all!


----------



## brachy

Hihi

There is my P. imperator pair . I like they.


----------



## Murziukas

*made a photosesion today*

There are labels so I guess that's it.


----------



## Ryan C.

Very nice pictures Tadas!


----------



## Murziukas

It's the camera Ryan. And photographer who wasn't me as in some pics you can see both my hands  And natural light.


----------



## Michael

awesome photo's mr. Tadas! specially the 2th pic of B.occitanus:worship: 

Which camera do you use? Nice macro function too i see


----------



## canadianscorp

the imperator looks more like cavimanus to me.


----------



## cashewman1

Branchy the one on the left is either prenant or about to explode all over ur tank froom eating its huuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Murziukas

Canadianscorp, Pandinus isd only 3rd instar, I guess it's too early to say. 
Michael, all I can tell it was Nikon, but which one - have no idea. Let's hope photograper will appear here soon and will let us know all the details about camera and zoom lens.


----------



## canadianscorp

very, very nice picture though. that c.marg is pretty large.


----------



## Kaos

Nice pics Tadas. It`s the P. imperator from me right? Definitively not cavimanus.


----------



## Murziukas

Hi Kim, yes, it's the same one


----------



## G. Carnell

the H.poly are looking lovely now!

what instar?


----------



## Murziukas

Only one molted to 4th instar yet... Very slow growing ones. 


			
				G. Carnell said:
			
		

> the H.poly are looking lovely now!
> 
> what instar?


----------



## Murziukas

Ok, finally I found out what camara was that. it was *Nikon D50* with *nikor 60mm f2.8* macro lens.


----------



## donaldovic

*how to upload pics*

hi!
i´m not a specialist for www
can anyone help me to upload a pic in this thread! i think, the pic is really nice and i want to show it to you!
regards
karsten


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi 
upload it at www.imageshack.us, and then post the link here


----------



## donaldovic

*h spinifer molting*


----------



## Brandelmouche

Nice pic.Donaldovic.


----------



## G. Carnell

yep !
and nice site Brandel 

j'aimerai voir encore de vos photos aussi


----------



## donaldovic

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> yep !
> and nice site Brandel
> 
> j'aimerai voir encore de vos photos aussi



moi aussi et merci bien pour le compliment! j´espere, que je peux fair autre photos comme ca d´autres ssp.

i hope, this sentence was correct because school time is loooong ago!


----------



## G. Carnell

heheheh very good 

va prendre des autres photos alors!!


----------



## ScorpDude

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> yep !
> and nice site Brandel
> 
> j'aimerai voir encore de vos photos aussi


Ich mag Torte auch


----------



## Brandelmouche

*Babycurus jacksoni.*

Some pics. of my Babycurus frech molted.


----------



## canadianscorp

very nice jacksoni. still one of my favorites to keep.  now 4th instar??


----------



## donaldovic

Brandelmouche said:
			
		

> Some pics. of my Babycurus frech molted.


really nice!
at this time, i don´t have the jacksoni but i think, i have to look for some!


----------



## Brandelmouche

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> very nice jacksoni. still one of my favorites to keep.  now 4th instar??


It's a 5 th instar now. 

Thanks all for the comment.


----------



## donaldovic

*my emp had a little meal*


----------



## Scorpfanatic

ah sux, not another one...


----------



## xgrafcorex

not my first scorp..but my first molt.  c exilicauda


----------



## Gigas

Lol the pic looks like when Cicadas moult


----------



## wooz

*today's shot *


----------



## canadianscorp

Couple of my gravid scorps.

1st is C.Vittatus,

and 2nd my A. Australis... hasnt eaten in 2 weeks and keeps gettin bigger!  she is my fav scorp. i think she is just beautiful.


----------



## Ryan C.

Your australis should pop pretty soon Steve, In the first picture you can clearly see the embryos through her membrane.


----------



## evalduxx

*C. Margaritatus*


----------



## ScorpDude

evalduxx said:
			
		

>


Thats beautiful! What instar?


----------



## evalduxx

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> Thats beautiful! What instar?


It's 2nd instar. And I have 3 of them ;o)


----------



## G. Carnell

mated my H.swams yesterday, heres a dirty pic!

http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/swammi1.jpg


thats the female arching over and trying to sting the male 

got videos and pics of the whole session, will upload soon!


----------



## JungleGuts

sweet! cant wait to see the vids


----------



## Ryan C.

evalduxx said:
			
		

>



Thats a C. gracilis not C. magaritatus.


----------



## Murziukas

That's C. Margaritatus for sure unless denticle (spelling?) rows lie 
and those are 3rd istars IMHO


----------



## Ryan C.

I thought only C. gracilis young had the bright orange claws and puprlish body?

It looks just like my C. gracilis 2nd instar did...


----------



## canadianscorp

*Got a new shipment!*

Some beautiful healthy 2 instars, curtosy of Eric Ythier.  his scorps are very healthy, and probably the best packaging ive seen. 

1- A.Mauritanicus  0.0.2

2- P.Transvaalicus 0.0.2

3- M.Tamulus Gangeticus 0.0.2

and a shot of my 2 instar H.Trileanatus 0.0.2

cheers, steve


----------



## Murziukas

Well yes, but when I bouht their grandmother more than year ago in Germany it was sold as Margaritatus eventhrough it looked like gracilis, then she had offspring and I was able to examine their moults with microscope - 8 rows denticles... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=384690&postcount=13
Here is the pic of adult male (father of those):





I guess Looks pretty similar to Gracilis...  



			
				RyanC said:
			
		

> I thought only C. gracilis young had the bright orange claws and puprlish body?
> 
> It looks just like my C. gracilis 2nd instar did...


----------



## G. Carnell

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> and a shot of my 2 instar H.Trileanatus 0.0.2



Hi

be careful with this species, i got stung by a 2nd instar H.polystictus while handling (same size) see sting reports, it hurts more than an adult heterometrus...


----------



## canadianscorp

Yikes, will do Carnell thanks.  they are just soo cute though couldnt help myself.

chers, steve


----------



## Gigas

just out of curiosity any one own or ever seen Superstitionidae donensis ?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Some freshly moulted pics!


----------



## canadianscorp

nice Bicolor Walton.  the tail gets bigger and bigger.....


----------



## final-sting

U.pillosus







--------------------------------------------------------------------------
O. asper  namibia







and one of here kidz







-------------------------------------------------------------------------
H. xanthopus   







-------------------------------------------------------------------------

C. kyserlingi   (die just 2 days after i become  







--------------------------------------------------------------------------

H. spadix







--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Isometrus maculatus  (male,  wandet=female for him, i pay a good price! :drool:


----------



## Brandelmouche

Your U.pillosus an I.maculatus are terrible   , thanks for the pics.


----------



## ScorpDude

Brandelmouche said:
			
		

> Your U.pillosus an I.maculatus are terrible   , thanks for the pics.


What??!?!

I think they're really really nice


----------



## Kabutomushi

*Euscorpius*

My Euscorpius,


----------



## ScorpDude

Kabutomushi said:
			
		

> My Euscorpius,


Wow! they are some nice palps!


----------



## Richard_uk

Heterometrus xanthopus


----------



## Gigas

Never even heard of that spec Richard!, Does look nice though


----------



## G. Carnell

well its not a fulvipes... lots of differences, so scratch that email..
*looks at kovaricks heterometrus paper*


----------



## G. Carnell

hmm, ive looked through his paper, where the ID is mainly on looks, H.xanthopus is nothing like your specimen, yours matches more closely to an H.wroughtoni subadult, but this is a total asumption, i think Nikos' and kaos' specimens of this speices look different to yours


anyway, IME, not a Xanthopus, or a Fulvipes...


----------



## Richard_uk

Thanks for your help George. 
Any chance you can mail me the info on what i'm looking for? What makes it NOT a fulvipes or xanthopus?


----------



## Nikos

based purely on coloration, this is not a wroughtoni either


----------



## Vincent




----------



## Crono

Heterometrus laoticus













Unknown Pandinus (Bought it as a Red Claw, probably an emp)






Caraboctonus keyserlingi



















Enjoy
Dave Mc


----------



## Ryan C.

Hey Dave, 

Your unknown Pandinus spp. is P. cavimanus, The telson is dark where as emps would have a orangish brownish telson.

Nice C. keyserlingi too.


----------



## David Burns

H.hottentotta 3rd instar, freshly molted.


----------



## Crono

Well, since it wanted to show off, one more pic of the C. keyserlingi.  







Dave Mc


----------



## Falyn

This is one of our new babys that we got from canadianscorp ...They are C.Vitattus second instar and most are very polite except for one that tried to sting bay already lmfao


----------



## canadianscorp

Hey Falyn,
 glad they made it to you o.k.     remember to keep the substrate moist! very important.

cheers, steve


----------



## Bayushi

'lo steve.

 the substrate is moist  just the top looks dry. i set the deli cups up last night for them and misted them just before i transferred the buggers into them.  
BTW thanks for sending them out.


----------



## canadianscorp

No problem man,   
i have found these do alot better in almost completely moist soil. if the substrate dries out you might lose some of them. just from my experiences, i had a few die due too the enclosure being to arrid, and since i have kept them on moist substrate at all times, never had any troubles.   glad your happy with them  .

Take care, steve


----------



## moricollins

B. jacksoni scorpling (3rd instar):







Iomachus politus scorpling (2nd instar):


----------



## Brandelmouche

Beautiful scorps Moricollins, nice pics.


----------



## canadianscorp

Mari,

very nice Jacksoni!  i need to aqquire some more of these guys, but not to many ppl have them right now.  this is one of my favorite spp.

cheers, steve


----------



## moricollins

Steve, contact brandelmouche perhaps he can help you out 

Jean: Merci beaucoup


Mori


----------



## moricollins

some more B. jacksoni pictures:


----------



## BPruett

*Here is a new picture*

Centruriodes vittatus


----------



## r8frazer

^wow!! how many 'lings?


----------



## BPruett

r8frazer said:
			
		

> ^wow!! how many 'lings?


LOL last time I tried counting them(from different females) I ended up with numb fingers for a few days. I'll wait these out then count :?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahaha you can count awheen you removing them from teh mumm  thats the best time.. now its jus impletoo diatrbng andi gues syou don wan any in the mums mouth


----------



## Vincent

I just took some pics of my Hottentotta species. This is my favorite genus


----------



## Thiscordia

This is my first scorpion Attila i got him 6 months ago now i have 3 by the way my female just had scorpionlings on Sat night so i'm very excited and I hope all of them will make it. So if anyone can give me some good advices i woud really appreciated i have read a scorpions book by Manny Rubio hope i learned enough to be a good breeder.


----------



## Dennis1

Liocheles australasiae


----------



## makati

Got a couple of A.Bicolors. I like the male's attitude. I was sweating a lot when I was unloading these monsters.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

not adults right?


----------



## makati

no, not yet scorpfanatic. how big can these fiesty ones get?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

lucs' adults grow ard 91mm


----------



## JungleGuts

*Gonzo enjoying his morning catch*

i think my flash makes him look greenish..im trying to figure out how to turn it off






harry claws of death:


----------



## Arlius

Wow, never seen that much UV in a flash before.


----------



## Gigas

Arlius said:
			
		

> Wow, never seen that much UV in a flash before.


What i was thinking lol, like a mercury vapour bulb or something


----------



## JungleGuts

ya im gonna have to get out the manual to figure it out cause ive sat there countless times trying to turn it off!


----------



## Gigas

take him into the Sunshine


----------



## makati

thanks for the info about the adult size scorpfanatic, i guess this a. bicolors are sub-adults.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahah no problem, its luc who gave the information at the first hehehe .. well ive asked so jus let everyone know! hahaha


----------



## hamfoto

here's some pics of my 2 Centruroides margaritatus and one of my Babycurus jacksoni...moved them to new homes, so I was able to snap some pics.
the first C. margaritatus is 6th instar now (female, though small).  The second is C. margaritatus and is 5th instar (sex unknown).  The third is a 3rd instar B. jacksoni.

enjoy,
Chris


----------



## canadianscorp

some new scorps! (and some of my others )

cheers!

C. Gracilis - Fem, Male, And 2 instar. And M. Tamulus G feeding


----------



## fusion121

A couple of pictures of my Parabuthus transvaalicus, I actually spotted it flicking venom this time (makes me more skeptical about the whole venom spraying thing):


----------



## canadianscorp

That is a very studly male you have there Oliver ! Beautiful:drool: 

cheers, steve


----------



## fusion121

Its actually sub-adult, so I'll have to wait a little while longer to sex it properly.


----------



## Michael

I had Parabuthus transvaalicus which sprays alot.....probably she didn't like me 

nice second pic by the way

greets
Michael


----------



## JungleGuts

heres my to new scorps

dune scorp:





(likes his arrowhead)






and my asian forest..will be moved to cocofiber soon. hes a meany


----------



## Ryan C.

*C. vittatus pics*

Gravid female :






Adult male(Left) and Sub-adult female(Right) :








Sorry for the bad quality,
Ryan


----------



## ROBTILE

Uroplectes planimanus:










Odontorus dendatus:





Mesobuthus tamulus:










Parabuthus transvaalicus:





Hottentotta franzwerneri;


----------



## ScorpDude

That Uroplectes planimanus is stunning! Is it gravid or just fat?


----------



## Michael

I don't like Leiurus, but this one is just hilarious! 

L.q.hebraeus


----------



## JSN

Abbath eating dinner...
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture095.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture096.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture091.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture094.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture097.jpg

by the way, if anyone can tell me how to post pictures without the link, please post info via private message...thanks...


----------



## LoganVivisected

*my emperors (ooooh how rare  )*

their favorite spot, dont really know why, its the only part of the tank the sun hits ( you can see the plants grown in the skulls direction), i assume because it gets warmed up here so its a nice perch at night.





rather large grasshopper getting drug into the burrow. he deserves it too, his bites hurt worse then emp pinches!





their favorite food, they go nuts over these lizards when they get one, its one lizard a week or 4-6 bugs (consisting of crickets/superworms or whatever i catch).






sorry for the quality of some of the pictures, bad camera, its a finepixa210.


----------



## ScorpDude

LoganVivisected said:
			
		

> their favorite spot, dont really know why, its the only part of the tank the sun hits ( you can see the plants grown in the skulls direction), i assume because it gets warmed up here so its a nice perch at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather large grasshopper getting drug into the burrow. he deserves it too, his bites hurt worse then emp pinches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their favorite food, they go nuts over these lizards when they get one, its one lizard a week or 4-6 bugs (consisting of crickets/superworms or whatever i catch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the quality of some of the pictures, bad camera, its a finepixa210.


If they're spending alot of their time in the "sun spot" it makes me think they want it a bit warmer. Have you thought about taping a heatmat to the side of the tank so they've got a warm spot. Just a thought.


----------



## r8frazer

Wow never seen an emp eating a lizard before!! Awesome pic! And michael your photos are incredibly good.. how do you get them to look so clear!?


----------



## RottweilExpress

I felt that I had to post my Emp female too =) She's big and lazy, about 7" perhaps. Here she's sitting in my lap.


----------



## G. Carnell

Some new pics of old species!:

Chaerilus rectimanus pair, from Singapore







Group of Heterometrus swammerdami from India


----------



## r8frazer

Very impressive swammerdami!! I'm Jealous!!


----------



## Gigas

Nice Swammis !!!! :drool:


----------



## G. Carnell

Some more:

Chaerilus sp. Borneo I5






Liocheles australasiae, Philippines, I2


----------



## r8frazer

George , your Swammis look sort of dusty and the sub looks a little dry.. is it just dry on top and theyv got a little dried dirt on them from being out of their hides or do Swammis require less humidity??


----------



## G. Carnell

hey
The dusty one is a Male which  i bough in mid april from the BTS show, he was already like that, and despite giving him water, hes never cleaned himself up like the other two, who are in nice shape (both the others are less than 2 years old)

Nikos had the same dusty thing in some of his scorps, and they died soon after, so this guy wont last long..  i made sure i used him though 

that female is no where near giving birth, so ive got all 3 (big female and 2 males) at room temperature, and humidity, its sub-standard, but at the moment im incubating my 2 highly gravid females (2 years since mating...) at high temp and humidity

they dont seem to require high humidity, but its best to keep them hot and humid ;p

ill post pics of my gravid swam!


----------



## G. Carnell

More shots, my cams working...!!! YAY

H.swam female again, showing her claw, no dustyness






Gravid female (she was inseminated 20th November 2004, and is not responsive to males)






Euscorpius sp "paros" subadult  (paros? or Korfu... not sure )






Tityus paraensis pair, French Guyana


----------



## ink_scorpion

Awesome pictures George. That's a long time that H. swam has been gravid!


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Tityus paraensis pair, French Guyana


Can you spot any embryos yet in the female?


----------



## G. Carnell

nope  dont think so


----------



## ScorpDude

Very nice scorpions G!

I especially like the Euscorpius sp "paros" subadult


----------



## r8frazer

Yeh they look much better all shiny and clean.. that dirty man-scorp!! lol

Wow that females been pregnant a long time! Maybe she doesnt like the idea of being a common species and wants to stay rare lol!

Great pics!


----------



## LoganVivisected

*better pics of my emps*

gettin better-ish with pics











and the future mama...dunno how long though


----------



## Gigas

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> More shots, my cams working...!!! YAY
> 
> H.swam female again, showing her claw, no dustyness


I want some


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nice geropge! youre back with more pictures! hahahahahah


----------



## yino

*my 2 emps*

ok, i finally got a digicam.
im gonna see if i get this right.

the first pic is of my emps in their water bowl, its a cool dragon ashtray.





these crix are getting pwned by my larger emp.





the whole enclosure. do you guys think this is too big for just two emps? also, i think it looks too wet, the meters read 75-80 degrees, 80-85% humid.





this is better look inside. stuff on the right is the humidifier with pump. inside is a bark cave, not used!, they dug under it but i guess it collapsed. behind it, a black line is to feed water to the floor. on top is a thermometer. the tube lying horizontally is the humidifier line. then the water bowl, and a clay pot cave, also not used. thers another thermometer behind and the hygrometer is on the lid, is this a good place for it? its always closed, i just open it to monitor humidity. theres a small open window behind it but i cover that with a rag. the whole thing sits on pieces of wood. i bought the background paper at petco, very neat.


----------



## r8frazer

Your emps got a lotta room! Nice!


----------



## Steven

_Euscorpius balearicus_ (Mallorca 16-06-06)


----------



## Brandelmouche

That's a nice species Steven an she's big.:} Do you chip over sea ?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Interesting specimen...


----------



## JungleGuts

my h. spinifer ready to kill!






and does anyone know what the white thing is?


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Looks like she might have a bun in the oven.


----------



## JungleGuts

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> Looks like she might have a bun in the oven.


lol is that supposta mean a scorpling? if so i hope! haha


----------



## Bayushi

JG-

  looks like what i am seeing right now with my Female emp and i'm fairly certain she is gravid since she has stopped eating and is getting bigger


----------



## JungleGuts

Bayushi said:
			
		

> JG-
> 
> looks like what i am seeing right now with my Female emp and i'm fairly certain she is gravid since she has stopped eating and is getting bigger


how often do they eat when gravid usually?


----------



## G. Carnell

they should eat continually until they are VERY fat (blimp like)
then they will eat normally, or not at all until after the birth


----------



## JungleGuts

i noticed my Emp "Hanging Out" when i woke up in the middle of the night


----------



## antman

One of my emperors.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OWDO_NgXWM


----------



## kean

Spinifer Babies... Born on May 10-11, 2006

First Six





Next Six


----------



## Ryan C.

*Some pics*

First up my M. martensii(Molt already damnit!)




















Next is my big female P. imperator.









Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## woodson

Hi Ryan, your scorpions are beautiful!
But I can not go into your sebsite....


----------



## Ryan C.

Thanks Woodson.

The site is working for me right now...


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*some my mumms with babies*







Babycrus gigas







Hottentotta polysitcus







Mesobuthus spec. VIETNAM


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*part of my scorps*

Babycrus gigas







Androctonus australis






Leiurus quingestriatus Forma YORDAN (Jordania)







Hottentotta franzwerneri


----------



## Brandelmouche

Your scorpling H. polysticus eare beautiful. Nice pics.


----------



## ScorpDude

Excuse the poor pictures, they're really really small scorpions

Iomachus politus I3 This is about 2cm inc metasoma





Liocheles australasiae I2 as you can see from the 2nd picture, these are really really small





Hope you enjoy


----------



## MattM

Iomachus politus rock!! These buggers are soooo cute  Got four of 'em!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Heterometrus swammerdami - now looking for one male*







Het. swammerdammi in their living room ....









my Het.swammerdammi, now is looking for one male!










this female /Heterometrus? from Tamil Nadu, India/ 
is looking for one male too....








Heterometrus longimanus




.


----------



## G. Carnell

hey
that last female is subadult, im 100% sure of it

very nice swammis btw

email me at g.carnell @ gmail.com for males.. 
nice swammis


----------



## G. Carnell

Another chaerilus shot:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

i see baby swammis!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lychas

heres my manicatus female, hoping shes pregnant


----------



## lychas

in case you dont know its in the genus urodacus


----------



## H. cyaneus

Where did you get those Chaerilus? And how big are they? Very cool looking.

Mike


----------



## Scorpfanatic

tryin to mate the chearilus geroge? hhahahaha how r the babies?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*MY HETEROMETRUS PETERSI Breeding group*







My breeding group of Het. petersi with 11 specimens (2,9) 
Determinated after Kovarik...

Next time I will post sme better pictures....


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Semi adults of Heterometrus xanthopus*






.
.
.







Two groups of Heterometrus xanthopus (9 and 4 specimens)


----------



## Scorpfanatic

we have another hetro freak here ! whahha


----------



## G. Carnell

C.rectimanus babies, soon to moult to 3rd instar!

they are about 4mm long :|


----------



## donaldovic

*WOW ----- they move over day?!*



			
				Peter Grabowitz said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two groups of Heterometrus xanthopus (9 and 4 specimens)


hi peter!
my xanthopus pnly move by night! what did you do, that all the h.xanthopus move same time? by day? 
cheers
karsten


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*How can I seen my Heterometrus on the day...?*



			
				donaldovic said:
			
		

> hi peter!
> my xanthopus pnly move by night! what did you do, that all the h.xanthopus move same time? by day?
> cheers
> karsten








.
.
.



no comment... )


----------



## Scorpfanatic

keep us updated geroge! nicve lil kids!... hunting time in some time to come when my off days r coming in 2 weeks, i hope i can find another male for my female!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Androctonus Australis*







.
.
.
.







Fatty from Sinai...





.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*parts of ANDROCTONUS CRASSICAUDA*






.
.
.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*LYCHAS Sp. from NORD VIETNAM*








mumm with scorpionlings...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

thats lychas mucronatus ! cool and congrates with the babaies! you have a very nice collection of scorpions Peter!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Heterometrus swammerdami female with babies*


----------



## donaldovic

*emp baby*

i hope, you enjoy it!


----------



## donaldovic

donaldovic said:
			
		

> i hope, you enjoy it!


he or she got a XXL mama and XXL dady!


----------



## r8frazer

Peter Grabowitz said:
			
		

>


Wow! Lucky Guy! I want Swammis so bad!


----------



## r8frazer

My three new heterometrus laoticus:


----------



## G. Carnell

Chaerilus sp (Borneo)
subadult, this guy just moulted!!! i love the dashed pattern on the claws!








EDIT, lovely laos R8


----------



## r8frazer

Dont wink at me Geroge  

Its all your fault Im addicted to these little buggers  

You and your bloody scorpion realm website with your het pictures got me hooked!  :worship:


----------



## G. Carnell

any mating yet??


----------



## r8frazer

George they only met an hour ago, theyr not hussies!!

I havnt got them a flat piece of slate yet, gna go look in the garden in a sec!


----------



## ThatGuy

Peter Grabowitz said:
			
		

>


wow ! thats awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a sight to see i hope all of the babys make it. good luck with them and great pix.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

2nd instyar still peter?


----------



## Nikos

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> 2nd instyar still peter?


if you're talking about the H.swammerdami scorplings, they should be L4 by now (and easily taking adult B.dubia too, that's an old photo


----------



## lilhildy

*Photogenic Smeringurus mesaensis*

Time to show them off.  These are part of my offspring line up of Smeringurus mesaensis.  Enjoy. Last photo is the mother of the most receint batch.  First two are of mother just starting gravid.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Centruroides sp (gracilis?)*


----------



## Scorpfanatic

damn peter you have very nice species!


----------



## Australis

Guess its a C.margaritatus


----------



## donaldovic

*Centruroides Limbatus giving birth*


----------



## quiz

donaldovic said:
			
		

>


sweet!!! Goodluck with the babies.


----------



## donaldovic

*Centruroides Exilicauda Gertschi Molting into 5 instar*

starting ..... 







going on .....







and finished ...... 







cheers .......


----------



## canadianscorp

C. gracilis fresh molt to 4th instar.


----------



## Michael

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> C. gracilis fresh molt to 4th instar.


still some beautiful reddish chela


----------



## Botar

*V. spinigeris anyone?*

I was happy when I saw one of my females recently popped.  Now I'm looking at six and they each have a LOT of babies.  I've also got three H. spinifer with babies.  I'm used to the B. jacksoni pumping them out like this, but this new group is due to moving the scorps to a hotter room... wish I'd done this before.

Botar


----------



## JSN

wow, botar, from the looks of it, you have alot of work on your hands there...


----------



## Botar

LOL... I've ALWAYS got a lot of work on my hands.  That isn't even the tip of the iceberg.

Botar


----------



## ink_scorpion

*Looks familiar...*

I had 3 WC V. spinigerus some time back, and got an eye opener when I was looking at the same situation you face now. All 3 turned out to be gravid females. Do they have huge clutches or what?  LOL...Talk about flooding the market with a species, huh? Don't you wish those were Apistobuthus pterygocercus? :drool: "Ka...Ching"


----------



## r8frazer

Botar are you sure thats a spinifer? Cant see any red in the telson.. and claws look quite large and not as elongated as I would have expected?

Looks a lot like my H. Laoticus


----------



## canadianscorp

r8frazer said:
			
		

> Botar are you sure thats a spinifer? Cant see any red in the telson.. and claws look quite large and not as elongated as I would have expected?
> 
> Looks a lot like my H. Laoticus


Thats a spinifer for sure, it is uncommon for a spinifer to have red in the telson, It is black.

Botar- is the scorp spp list updated on your site? thanks bro.

cheers
steve


----------



## Scorpfanatic

its quite hard to tell from the telson thousght and the picture is not very detail enough to judge, by the way niec grorp of mummies there ! heheheh


----------



## Ryan C.

Babycurus jacksoni sub-adult female.


----------



## ScorpDude

That spinny looks very very dry :s


----------



## Botar

I've had some questions on the ID, but I've not had anyone say with any authority that it is anything but H. spinifer... and yes, it was very dry... I was feeding/watering at the time the pics were taken.  A lot of stuff dried out while I was gone to the conference.

Botar


----------



## Nazgul

Vaejovis vittatus with 1st Instars


----------



## SOAD

WOW! very impressitive alex! idon't remeber that i've seen this species in your gallery.....


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides griseus, 4th instar:






An adult Rhopalurus junceus that just moulted into a huge female:


----------



## SOAD

very nice griseus and junceus. i wish mine junceus were alived....


----------



## David Burns

Exacly how large is an adult female R.Junceus?


----------



## JSN

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Vaejovis vittatus with 1st Instars


is this some sort of mutt? I've never heard of it before...


----------



## Nazgul

SOAD said:
			
		

> WOW! very impressitive alex! idon't remeber that i've seen this species in your gallery.....


Hi,

I haven´t updated my gallery for quite some time. Therefor my newly aquired species aren´t appearing there and some of the species are mislabeled (like C. arabicus for example which is actually C. werneri schmiedeknechti). The friend of mine who owns skorpione.de is going to sell the domain, I have to find another webspace first before putting afford into an updated version.




			
				JSN said:
			
		

> is this some sort of mutt? I've never heard of it before...


I´m sorry, what does mutt mean in this context? Couldn´t find a proper translation. Type locality for V. vittatus is San Miguel Comundú. Here´s a pic of the pair mating (not the best quality though).

Regards
Alex


----------



## Bayushi

Mutt is a term used when a species, usually a dog, has cross bred with another.  ie a doberman/boxer cross would be a mutt since it is not a purebred...


----------



## JSN

yeah, is it like some vaejovis and a vittatus got together and created this species?...just curious...


----------



## SOAD

no way! vaejovis vitattus is a vaejovid and centruroides vitattus a buthid. it's very common the use of the same name for species of different genus... for exemple rhopalurus crassicauda and androctonus crassicauda... they are totally diferent species but they have the same name. there isn't way to imbridization between a buthid and a vaejovid.... its hard two imbredize to species of the same genus.... of different familys is impossible.


----------



## JSN

SOAD said:
			
		

> no way! vaejovis vitattus is a vaejovid and centruroides vitattus a buthid. it's very common the use of the same name for species of different genus... for exemple rhopalurus crassicauda and androctonus crassicauda... they are totally diferent species but they have the same name. there isn't way to imbridization between a buthid and a vaejovid.... its hard two imbredize to species of the same genus.... of different familys is impossible.


well I understand that its a vaejovid, becuase it looks like one, and also that the use of the same name for species of different genus happens, just curious was all, just never heard of the species before...


----------



## JSN

speaking of vaejovis...here's some wild caught V. spins I have...

the smaller one, I found it with the last two segments of his back legs missing, prossibly mycosis or from a battle with another scorp or something out in the wild, but ironically he is the more dominent one of the two...
the bigger one hogs plenty of food, haha, they are both extremely active, and turned the enclosure inside out to fit their needs...













bigger one...


----------



## Nazgul

Bayushi said:
			
		

> Mutt is a term used when a species, usually a dog, has cross bred with another.  ie a doberman/boxer cross would be a mutt since it is not a purebred...



Hi,

ok, thanks. 

"vittatus" is a very common epitheton and means striped in the broader sense. Actually it´s meaning wearing or having a binder.

Regards
Alex


----------



## SOAD

evrything is understud now... but alex when will you update your web page? 
its one of my favorites gallerys. so i can't wait to see more of your photos!!!!


----------



## Ryan C.

Another one of my B. jacksoni.


----------



## Deolok

Theres a pic of this already on the forum some where because I had a question, but I think ill keep it here as well. This is my male and female emp. The female is gravid and has buried herself into the side of the hide (which I removed out of curiosity) "Im sorry Maria, I had to see what you two were doing in there."


----------



## Bigboy

*Androctonus bicolor*

Adult Female


----------



## Deolok

lol, looks kinda gravid!


----------



## tarsier

a bunch of WC l.wagiensis we found yesterday.  note that one is now lunch for a bigger specimen


----------



## Crono

Another Caraboctonus keyserlingi, with a penny to show size
(I had an off day with my cam, so this was the most in-focus pic)






Dave Mc


----------



## fusion121

Uroplectes planimanus, the start of mating, with the male trying to work out which bit of the female to hold:


----------



## Bigboy

*Babycurus jacksoni*

Freshly molted adult male


----------



## Gigas

@ Fusion lol, did they ever actually ge round to it?

@BigBoy, v nice


----------



## fusion121

Gigus said:
			
		

> @ Fusion lol, did they ever actually ge round to it?


Eventually yes...they are shy about mating so unfortunately I couldn't get pictures


----------



## Damiano

My H. paucidens


----------



## Gigas

Nice hadogenes* waits for 1inch 'lings to grow*


----------



## Deolok

Your paucidens look kinda like models, almost plastic... But very neat!


----------



## fusion121

My female T. trinitatis just gave birth for the second time, an iteroparous brood I think:


----------



## Gigas

Whats in her mouth?


----------



## fusion121

Undeveloped Egg, you get them with almost all births. The females eat them.


----------



## final-sting

real recycling


----------



## Ythier

Nice pics Oliver,
How much time between both trinitatis' broods ?
If it's the first time you breed U.planimanus, you can keep both sexes together during a long time without any problem, I kept several couples together, it's funny how they always stay under the same hiding place.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## tarsier

my 2f/1m v. spinigeris group


----------



## fusion121

Ythier said:
			
		

> Nice pics Oliver,
> How much time between both trinitatis' broods ?
> If it's the first time you breed U.planimanus, you can keep both sexes together during a long time without any problem, I kept several couples together, it's funny how they always stay under the same hiding place.
> Cheers
> Eric


72 days between her last birth and this one

Thanks for the info on the U. planimanus, that will save some space


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> 72 days between her last birth and this one


It seems that 2-3 months is a good average for gestation period of second parthenogenetic broods in various Tityus spp (gestation periods for following part. broods can vary a lot).



			
				fusion121 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on the U. planimanus, that will save some space


Hope your female will not eat the male


----------



## chromatopelma

Hello! This is my female H.scaber:


----------



## Deolok

Wow! What a mean looking scorp!!! Nice pic!


----------



## LoganVivisected

*nice pic of my male emp*

he decided to stop fasting ;P


----------



## Crono

chromatopelma said:
			
		

> Hello! This is my female H.scaber:



How on earth did you manange to get that?;P 
It is very impressive


----------



## Scorpfanatic

yes! where does heterometrus scaber origin from ?


----------



## chromatopelma

Thanks! I think It's one of the best pictures I made. I think that H.scaber comes from India and Indonesia.


----------



## chromatopelma

More pictures:



















I'm waiiting on 2 E.Italicus and I wisht to have H.arezonensis


----------



## Nazgul

1.) Lychas nigristernis male, Southern India

2.) Smeringurus mesaensis carrying 2nd instars


----------



## SOAD

what a beutyful lychas! post more pictures of them alex!


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Smeringurus mesaensis carrying 2nd instars


Great pictures Alex, have you had any lucky raising this species to maturity?...I could never get my sub-adults to moult.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

1.) Lychas nigristernis female

2.) Chaerilus sp. carrying 1st instars

Oliver, this is the second brood of an inseminated wc female in my possession. I´ve mated the first female which has given birth successfully already but that´s about 4 - 5 months ago and she hasn´t got really fat yet. The scorplings of the first brood have all molted twice and seem to do fine so far. One subadult wc female molted to maturity in my possession as well recently. I´m keeping them relatively dry and I´m only applying water sporadically. Most of them molted during dry periods, the subadult also.

Regards
Alex


----------



## canadianscorp

Absolutely beautiful shots Alex. The Lychas is stunning.

cheers
steve


----------



## Nazgul

Another one


----------



## JSN

S. Mesaensis































some new V. spinigerus I recently caught...


----------



## davidbarber1

Didn't you have you tank full of V. spins last time? You got any females?

David


----------



## JSN

davidbarber1 said:
			
		

> Didn't you have you tank full of V. spins last time? You got any females?
> 
> David


yeah, it still holds 7 specimens, I have 1 female for sure, which I think may be gravid...but a couple I'm still not so sure about...


----------



## final-sting

H. xanthopus after his moult yesterday







its possibl to see the sex when not adult now? I think its more a male?


----------



## Gigas

Judging by the shape of the operculum i would say female, i think you need some underside shots of her after she hardens up


----------



## Chilopet

My emperors. Had them for about a year now


----------



## Chilopet

African Flat Rock (troglodytes).  My first time having one of these. Just got him yesterday.


----------



## canadianscorp

Enjoy!

1- Gravid P.liosoma
2-C.gracilis post molt (I5)
3-P.Trans molt to I4
4- Yet another C.vittatus birth
5-M.tamulus gangeticus I5

cheers
steve


----------



## ScorpDude

Vaejovis confusus


----------



## G. Carnell

nice scorp 
havnt seen that type before ;o


----------



## ScorpDude

That last picture is of a different specimen, probably I3 its smaller but much faster


----------



## Casper

one of my two c. hentzi after a moult


----------



## fusion121

Tityus serrulatus with 1st instars (female eating a cricket):


----------



## JSN

here's Abbath, he is the most pissed off scorpion I have ever owned...and that is saying alot...













S. Mesa


----------



## ScorpDude

I was told by the guy I got this off it was adult.... hmmmmm  

Mesobuthus gibbosus after moulting. Sorry about the picture quality it was 2am 
:wall:


----------



## G. Carnell

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH 
i wonder what idiot told you that! it was clearly subadult!!!


looks very nice now! watch the sting..


----------



## ScorpDude

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH
> i wonder what idiot told you that! it was clearly subadult!!!
> 
> 
> looks very nice now! watch the sting..



Yeah I wonder...

You have pm.


----------



## G. Carnell

20/11/04 to 8/08/06

thats 21 months...!






!!
not as many babies as i would have hoped.. maybe ill be quietly surprised


----------



## ScorpDude

Oooooooo nice one! Thats a nice looking scorp.


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> 20/11/04 to 8/08/06
> 
> thats 21 months...!
> 
> !!
> not as many babies as i would have hoped.. maybe ill be quietly surprised


Heterometrus swammerdami?


----------



## ScorpDude

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Heterometrus swammerdami?


Yep 

And isn't it purrdy


----------



## Gigas

:clap::clap:
 Congratulations and well done Carnell


----------



## canadianscorp

Thats awesome George!!  the only brood more valuable than that one is gold plated swammis!   Congrats , and nice patience you must have been going nuts after that long.

cheers
steve


----------



## G. Carnell

yeh, i nearly sold them all :|

now i have to wait for the other 3 gravid females!


----------



## donaldovic

*some Tityus*

0.2 Tityus serrulatus






the same ones again






0.1 Tityus trinitatis






and 1.0 Tityus trinitatis






and a beautiful 0.1 Tityus paraensis






i hope, you enjoy it!?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very niec tityus collection


----------



## G. Carnell

Here are two Liocheles waigiensis, the larger and brighter one is from Australia, and the smaller, darker one (evil looking!) is from the Philippenes!

nice to see some cool colour morphs in this species!
ill try to mate this female with an australian male i have, hopefully it will work!!
(both in the image are females)





thanks to Alakdan for the Lios


----------



## Michael

an ozzy in an European collection...  

..........not bad!


----------



## Alakdan

George,

I kept some with me, a male and female.  They are about the same size as the one you got from Australia.


----------



## G. Carnell

Chaerilus celebensis male!


----------



## woodson

Nice Liocheles waigiensis!
the bigger one maybe gravid already!


----------



## lychas

do you know the collecting locality of that aussie lio?? I collect a species round my place, not sure if its waigiensis, it gets to about 6cm and the color of that darker one you got, they are awsome scorps tho and easy to breed


----------



## Bryan91901

*An odd moment*

This is my emp (first scorp) sharing a meal with its meal...very odd to watch... He is a hefty fellow, today he ate two adult crix and this fuzzy after a 2 week fasting.


----------



## Ythier

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Here are two Liocheles waigiensis, the larger and brighter one is from Australia, and the smaller, darker one (evil looking!) is from the Philippenes!


Nice picture George.. how can you get Australian scorpions ? :?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

yes, nice picture but I was wondering the same as Eric when I saw the pics.


----------



## fusion121

There's an English dealer who has imported some invertebrates from Australia in the past...unfortunately on a couple of species.


----------



## tarsier

got a few new asian scorplings from some friends.

h. laoticus 2nd instar







h. spinifer 3rd instar (just molted)







m.martensii 2nd instar


----------



## Crono

Have to show off what I got today

Heterometrus sp.











Lychas mucronatus


----------



## Gigas

A few quick snaps of mum and babies, *3 WEEKS TO BECOME 2ND INSTARS!!!*










with flash...?






P.imp if you couldn't tell


----------



## Ythier

fusion121 said:
			
		

> There's an English dealer who has imported some invertebrates from Australia in the past...unfortunately on a couple of species.


Thanks Oliver


----------



## G. Carnell

3 weeks :| crikey thats a long time!
were you keeping them at a high temp or not?

H.swammi 2nd instars now!


----------



## Gigas

25-27c constantly! i spose its just one of those things.
Congrats with your swammi batch!


----------



## fusion121

Excellent picture George, I'm almost tempted to get some of this species myself


----------



## fusion121

Post Moult Odontorus dentatus subadult:


----------



## vtecgsr




----------



## Scorpfanatic

OMG geroge! how many babies rt there! i cant seem to be able to count properly! whahhahahashaha


----------



## G. Carnell

Some rarities! though they are being mass exported by one person!


----------



## G. Carnell

Another H.swammi pic

Mother with the few babies i left with her (i removed 10)
this is circa 2 weeks after birth


----------



## Gigas

So when do you think you'll be unloading those Swammi-lings?:drool:


----------



## GanjaTaz

Odd (?) behaviour from my Emps.

Pack hunting, or just chilling out together, you decide.


----------



## ScorpDude

The business end of a I4 vaejovis confusus.

Taken with a 0.6mp camera so I'm proud of that one


----------



## tarsier

got a few new scorps in the past few days so here goes:

Got these 2 from a nice guy here on AB (you know who you are and yes,  we shared in what you sent)   

1) An a.m. I3;







2) and a female p.imperator (easy to get for many of you but very rare for us here in the Philippines)


----------



## tarsier

And from another nice person,  

a juvenile s. mesaensis






vaejovis "yuma"






and a nice female h. troglodytes


----------



## canni

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hha nice pics there alex, youve got a few pretty rare scorps ") and almost a few on my wishlist which i have no idea where to start finidng them :/


----------



## Casper

My newest editions from Golden Phoenix Exotica

H. arizonesis
H. spadix

And one of my Pimps playing upside down bat on the top of the enclosure  

Glad the board is back!  :clap:


----------



## dGr8-1




----------



## canni

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## dGr8-1

@canni
Man you have the best pictures! Crisp colors. Sharp images. Excellent lighting. Are you a professional photographer? Nice collection of scorps too!


----------



## canni

Hi,
thank you. No, I am no professional photographer. This is a just my hobby but
I do my best.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## parabuthus

canni said:


> Hi,
> thank you. No, I am no professional photographer. This is a just my hobby but
> I do my best.
> Cheers,
> Alex


Your pictures -as always- are some of the best I've ever seen. Very impressive. Not only that, but your scorps are beautiful too. All are excellent examples of their respective species. Well done.


----------



## parabuthus

tarsier said:


> got a few new scorps in the past few days so here goes:
> 
> Got these 2 from a nice guy here on AB (you know who you are and yes,  we shared in what you sent)
> 
> 1) An a.m. I3;
> 
> 
> 
> 2) and a female p.imperator (easy to get for many of you but very rare for us here in the Philippines)



And a beautiful example of an imperator she is at that! Great looking emp :clap:.


----------



## donaldovic

*nothing better to do*

hi guys!
on saturday morning i had nothing to do, so i took some pics ..... 

hottentotta trilineatus breeding group






some tityus serrulatus gave birth last night






another tityus serrulatus






heterometrus spinifer with 2nd instars






babycurus jacksoni with 2nd instars






have fun and i hope you enjoy the pore pics
karsten


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wow.. thats a lot of them birthing at the same time! hahaha well nice pics.. and wats the white stuff ion the first few pics of the tityus species?


----------



## donaldovic

Scorpfanatic said:


> wow.. thats a lot of them birthing at the same time! hahaha well nice pics.. and wats the white stuff ion the first few pics of the tityus species?


thx, 
oh, i got lots of other babies this time! 
what that is? i don´t know how to explain in english, but i think, it is the same like here by the centruroides limbatus! in germany, we say that she is eating the eggs, which don´t became babies?! is that correct? i think!








karsten


----------



## Scorpfanatic

yup i undersdtand now., haha un developed eggs


----------



## BigBryan

ah donaldovic i was about to ask if you were going to sell your jacksoni scorplings... i didnt notive you were in germany!... nice pics though!


----------



## donaldovic

BigBryan said:


> ah donaldovic i was about to ask if you were going to sell your jacksoni scorplings... i didnt notive you were in germany!... nice pics though!


for sure i have to sell them!! this is not the only b.jacksoni mum i got!
the last 14 days, 3 of my b.jacksoni girls gave birth!! so, if you want toooooooooooo?!?!?!?


----------



## georgie_81

*My Scorpions*

Hey all

Here are my Scorpions,

Desert Hairy Scorpion - Crusty

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ugbiko

Emperor Scorpion - Beryl

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qbdqdc

Asian Forest Scorpion - Ripley

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s1bwe6

Hope you like!


----------



## JSN

georgie_81 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Here are my Scorpions,
> 
> Desert Hairy Scorpion - Crusty
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ugbiko
> 
> Emperor Scorpion - Beryl
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/qbdqdc
> 
> Asian Forest Scorpion - Ripley
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/s1bwe6
> 
> Hope you like!


I'm prettty sure crusty is a Hadrurus Spadix...if so, nice...


----------



## Gigas

Yes JSN is right, Crusty is an H. spadix


----------



## LoganVivisected

odd eating position...


----------



## G. Carnell

finally bred my two H.fulvipes!
this was after the sexual sting, which i havnt seen in Heterometrus before


----------



## Gigas

George you've got taste when it comes to heterometrus! very nice scorps, goodluck with the brood (hopefully she won't be gravid as long as the swammi's!)


----------



## Nikos

nice photo George!
I've seen sexual sting the time I mated the H.swammerdami too.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

i saw that in teh pair of emps i have !! .. hmmm/...........


----------



## donaldovic

did i already post this pic?

it is a poor qualtity, but i think a first instar scorp in this size is .....?!


----------



## eupeus

Hi donaldofic... ;-)
its a nice picture...
i think it is a P. imperator scorpling ore? im not shure. it can are a scorpling from h. spiniferus ore???
best greez 
Dani ;-)


----------



## Gigas

It is quite large lol, i had 2  first instar pimps that were quite large, just wait till it moults to second and the tail gets longer!


----------



## ScorpDude

Female euscorpius tergestinus:


----------



## PIter

eupeus said:


> i think it is a P. imperator scorpling ore? im not shure. it can are a scorpling from h. spiniferus ore???


I'm betting H spinifer , hope three are ready for a trip to Norway.

Daniel she's pregnant isn't she? :drool: Very nice scorpion!


----------



## canni

Some more pictures...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hi canni,

you have some unique and poretty specimens there  nice and thanks for sharing... it really opens my horizens.. ahjajsj


----------



## ScorpDude

PIter said:


> I'm betting H spinifer , hope three are ready for a trip to Norway.
> 
> Daniel she's pregnant isn't she? :drool: Very nice scorpion!


Nah, just morbidly obese 

She should be preggers soon though


----------



## parabuthus

canni said:


> Some more pictures...


The Buthus looks awesome...


----------



## ~Abyss~

*My new scorplings*

Just got them a few days ago all but one have ate. Im thinking he'll need something smaller.

My "smallest" V.spinigerus





another V.spinigerus a little bit more plump

	
	
		
		
	


	




And the "biggest" one my Leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha i hope you like it
i should have sent you one more LQ hahaha


----------



## ~Abyss~

Thank again they look great dont they. I have better pics i'll pot them up later. I'll buy another lq in time i love this little guy hes so fast.


----------



## donaldovic

*gigas are growing*

hi guys,
for me the first time to sea b.gigas scorplings in 2nd instar! just wanted to show!


----------



## CaptainChaos

Damn those are nice looking little fellows! 
E-N-V-Y ....  :wall: :evil: :drool:


----------



## donaldovic

CaptainChaos said:


> Damn those are nice looking little fellows!
> E-N-V-Y ....  :wall: :evil: :drool:


yes, i hope to get them adult and make a nice breeding group! this female is the only one i have! so, with a little luck, in one or 1,5 years, there might be more b.gigas!


----------



## brachy

*Genus Androctonus*

Hi. 

There is some species from my favourite genus  
A. crassicauda 






A. bicolor






A crassicauda 






A. bicolor  Little angry  






A. australis






A. australis






A. australis baby


----------



## brachy

*Leiurus quiquestriatus*

I have 2 of this nice skorpion. I love they


----------



## brachy

*Pandinus imperator*

Hi

Very very agressive animal


----------



## brachy

*Parabuthus transvitaalicus*

Hi

I have 7 of this excelent animal. 
Parabuthus transvitaalicus baby


----------



## brachy

*Bothriurus coriaceus*

Very nice and rare species. Sometimes I sow on this forum. 
Bothriurus coriaceus 





Ha nem haragusztok jövő héten is lessz egy kép hullám, de a másik géppel .


----------



## brachy

*Caraboctonus keyserlingi*

My second rare spec. What you think about they. Please can you say something about they? I have only base informations about of they.

Caraboctonus keyserlingi


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

@brachy: your B. coriaceus is a juvenile specimen of this species whereas your C. keyserlingi are adult B. coriaceus. This is C. keyserlingi, male and mating.


----------



## Nazgul

Some Tityus males from Brazil:

1.) T. bahiensis

2.) T. costatus

3.) T. fasciolatus


Some Euscorpius porn:

4.) Euscorpius italicus mating

5.) E. italicus female eating the spermatophore afterwards


----------



## Newports

-3rd instar C. Exilicauda Gertschi Morph











-Adult females, C. Exilicauda. One possibly gravid.






- Largest female V. Spinigerus 






-Smallest of the 3 V. Spinigerus females(Only 2 females are shown,including this)


----------



## Scorpfanatic

wowo.. very nice everyones.. and impressive andros ~


----------



## SOAD

alex nice to see you here again! any female t.fasciolatus?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi, 

actually I haven´t really been away  . 

I´m having only one second juvenile specimen T. fasciolatus. It´s in premolt at the moment. Either it will molt to an adult male or to a subadult female soon. Wish me luck.


----------



## tarsier

an adult male I. maculatus







and a juvie P. cavimanus


----------



## donaldovic

*h. franzwerneri gentili*

pretty young mother ...... isn´t she?


----------



## PIter

Wow, save a few of those for me Karsten! :drool:


----------



## brachy

*Caraboctonus Pocock, 1893*

Hi

The true C. keyserlingi. I have 1  gravid female. Thank you for help.


----------



## brachy

*Bothriurus Peters 1862*

Hi

B. coriaceus


----------



## brachy

*Leiurus Hemprich and Ehrenberg 1828*

L. quiquestriatus


----------



## brachy

*Parabuthus Pocock, 1890*

Parabuthus tranvaalicus


----------



## brachy

*Androctonus Hemprich and Ehrenberg 1828*

Hi 

A. australis 












[imghttp://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3843/20061003031ed9.jpg[/img]







A. bicolor






A. crassicauda


----------



## alex

Amazing pics brachy!


----------



## JSN

brutal and satisfying pics Brachy...sweet...


----------



## unicron

they look really nice Brachy. i hope i can have those in my collection soon. the little pinkies surprised me, never seen eating pics before of them. i dont know if i could do that or not.


----------



## Remi

*My new emp*

Female P.Imperator climbing the plantlife.


----------



## brachy

Hi all

*Unicorn*
They are one of the bests hunters. Then can stinging and eat a lot bigger animal than same. I yesterday feed they and now they are too fat  .... very fat. I big sausages  . 


Thank you compliments!

Have nice day!


----------



## scorpionking

Great pic's brachy,and don't worry about your english,: even some of us that speak it have TROUBLE: .Here are some of my collection at this link below;just enter scorpionking52 in the member area upper right.Take Care.

Picturetrail.com


----------



## Brandelmouche

Vary good pics. Thanks.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Great pics brachy, I love the A. crassicauda ones, can't wait to receive mine, I'm also a huge fan of Parabuthus transvaalicus, I have 8 of them myself.


----------



## ScorpDude

Euscorpius tergestinus corsicanus


----------



## taper71

*one of my p. imps*

Here is one of three the rest are in there burrows


----------



## Nazgul

brachy said:


> Hi
> 
> The true C. keyserlingi. I have 1  gravid female. Thank you for help.


Hi,

your "true" C. keyserlingi is looking a lot like a Bothriuridae, namely B. keyserlingi. The chelae of male C. keyserlingi aren´t as stout as in male B. keyserlingi. You should take a look at the sternum but I´m relatively sure the specimens on the pics above are Bothriurus keyserlingi.


----------



## brachy

Hi

Oh my god. Thank you and sorry. :?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

no need to apologize, I was just trying to help  . 

Just take a look at the sternum to be sure. The problem of differentiating B. keyserlingi and C. keyserlingi has been discussed before, these threads should be helpful:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48467
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59627


----------



## JSN

a few AZ natives...
H. Arizonensis male






V. Confusus Male


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

More of my 4th instar P. trans, linked image is the full res version of the tail shot, for people who like that sort of thing.










http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h46/Scolopendromorpha/Scorpions/IMG_5783.jpg


----------



## CaptainChaos

Now that my computer works again, time to post some pics of the ´lil devils that live here:

A. Amourexi











A. Australis


























A. Bicolor











A. Mauritanicus











Buthacus sp.











B. Occitanus











Hottentotta Trilineatus











L. Quinquestriatus
















M. Martensii






O. Dentatus











O. Boehmei






P. Transvaalicus











S. Maurus


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Nice list of species, I wish I could see the pictures.


----------



## CaptainChaos

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Nice list of species, I wish I could see the pictures.


You don´t see those pictures?


----------



## Ryan C.

I dont see any pictures either.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

CaptainChaos said:


> You don´t see those pictures?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## Gigas

right click >properties, copy and paste the address into your menu bar, you can se the pics and they become visible in the thread


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Ah, had to go on IE to do that, firefox didn't show the boxes with the red 'x'.  I love the A. amourexi stinging shot.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Ok, sorry guys! Now they should all be visible  (hopefully fixed the mauritanicus too)
It´s hard to get anything done right when it´s done by a genius like me


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

CaptainChaos said:


> Ok, sorry guys! Now they should all be visible


Yes thank you, great pictures, the A. mauritanicus one still isn't showing up though.


----------



## JSN

Awsome pictures CaptainChaos, wow...


----------



## Brandelmouche

Your pics are vary good, you have some beautiful species.


----------



## Nazgul

CaptainChaos said:


> ...B. Occitanus...


Hi Stefan,

your "B. occitanus" definitely isn´t belonging to the genus Buthus, it doesn´t show the lyre-shaped granulation on the carapace. Most likely it´s A. amoreuxi. I´ve often seen this sp offered as B. occitanus, mostly with specimens from Egypt.


Centruroides arctimanus with scorplings


----------



## Alakdan

*Random pics of my collection*

I haven't posted pics of my scorps for quite some time.  So here's some of them.

S. mesaensis






C. gracilis Cuba






C. vittatus post-molt






B. occitanus now 3rd instar






M. martensii 5th instar






H. hottentotta my latest addition






The A Team!  This genus is quickly becoming my favorite.  I can't wait to see all of them full grown.

A. australis 2nd instar






A. mauritanicus pre-molt 2nd instar and post molt 











A. crassicuda 4th instar


----------



## CaptainChaos

Nazgul said:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> your "B. occitanus" definitely isn´t belonging to the genus Buthus, it doesn´t show the lyre-shaped granulation on the carapace. Most likely it´s A. amoreuxi. I´ve often seen this sp offered as B. occitanus, mostly with specimens from Egypt.



Hi Alex,

thanks for the info on that one as i only wrote the name which i got them with (haven´t yet had time for some backgroundcheck). They look a bit different than the A. amourexi that i got on the same shipment (could be from Egypt)?

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Down-Under

*Please help with Id*

Hey all, first post on this good looking forum.

Im down under in aussie and ive got a few scorps i was hoping you all might be able to help me ID the species of.

Buthid of some kind?












This girl had 15 babies and a couple have died since then, they have only just started moving out.


----------



## drapion

I would say the first one is Lychas variatus and the third one a Urodacus novaehollandiae and the second one is a Urodacus ssp. for sure


----------



## fusion121

Down-Under said:


> Hey all, first post on this good looking forum.
> 
> Im down under in aussie and ive got a few scorps i was hoping you all might be able to help me ID the species of.


Nice pictures, the first is probably a Isometrus/Lychas sp. but I don't think a more detailed ID is possible from that picture. I'd agree with drapion the second two are Urodacus sp. but I've no idea on the species.


----------



## lychas

lychas marmoreus and the last 2 look like urodacus manicatus to me


----------



## Slan

some of my scorpion collection:


----------



## donaldovic

*Lychas nigristernis breeding project*
















Spermatophore






hopefully, they had sucess!!


----------



## Slan

donald: drop me a line if there is some small creatures on the back of the female.. i want to buy some!!  =)


----------



## donaldovic

Slan said:


> donald: drop me a line if there is some small creatures on the back of the female.. i want to buy some!!  =)


well, i think, there will be in any way some babies. i got 3 males and 5 females, when i saw in correctly! :?   
so, in spring we talk again!


----------



## PIter

Good luck Karsten, hopefully she'll give birth to a good size brood!


----------



## Raan_Jodus

since i havent taken any pics in a while, heres a few recent ones from tonights feeding.


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides griseus, freshly moulted adult male:


----------



## telow

1st pic - centruroides griceus - adult female # 1
2nd pic - centruroides griceus - adult female # 2
3rd pic - centruroides griseus - 4th instar
4th pic - Centruroides griseus - 3rd instar 
5th pic - Centruroides griseus - 2nd instar

i realy need a male i got luck these girls has stored sperm i guess.


----------



## donaldovic

telow, they luck fantastic!!
i would also love to have some of theese wonderful scorps......:} :} :clap: :clap:


----------



## SOAD

oliver and wayne... you both are so lucky!!!!!!!! this is an amazing scorp man!


----------



## EAD063

imperators
 male watching over his wifey, second is an old shot from the summer, it's mom past partutation enojy


----------



## ScorpDude

Got these off Nikos on friday 

2nd instar _heterometrus fulvipes_


----------



## fusion121

Buthacus sp., Isreal:


----------



## Nazgul

Hi, 

Compsobuthus sp. females from Pakistan


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Compsobuthus sp. females from Pakistan


Nice specimen...shame they are so hard to ID.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

I haven´t tried yet, to be honest. Counting denticle granules is a bit difficult with alive specimens. They are huge, twice the size of C. werneri subspp.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Compsobuthus sp. females from Pakistan


So pretty, I love the proportions.


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:


> Hi Oliver,
> 
> I haven´t tried yet, to be honest. Counting denticle granules is a bit difficult with alive specimens. They are huge, twice the size of C. werneri subspp.


Impressive, that's large for a Compsobuthus species...being that size and from Pakistan it could even be C. humaae (males reach over 4cm according to the description females could be even bigger), plus it looks like it has pretty distinctive granulation. I hope you are starting a breeding project


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

I just did the determination, it´s C. rugosulus. It wasn´t too difficult this time. Pocock is giving 5 cm for the the holotype, by the way.


----------



## LD50

My one and only (as of now ) Hadogenes Paucidens


----------



## Halgeir

Here's my freshly molted emperor.


----------



## Gigas

What instar is that>?


----------



## ROBTILE

female:





male:




































regards, Rob


----------



## Gigas

Rob What species are these? female looks like a very dark Rhopalurus junceus, but could they be princeps?


----------



## brachy

Hi

What kind of camera are you use?


----------



## SOAD

they are r.junceus... males junceus are yellowish... while females are dark red. see pictures in eric's site! very nice pictures Rob! what camera are u using?


----------



## ROBTILE

Olympus camedia C-765

I only use this one for small animals, because it has a very good supermacro.


----------



## scorpio scorp

*Females over males*

In the pics the female scorpion looks bigger than the male is this a comman thing in scorpions?:?  please bear with me im learning


----------



## JSN

scorpio scorp said:


> In the pics the female scorpion looks bigger than the male is this a comman thing in scorpions?:?  please bear with me im learning


yes, generally speaking females are more robust and bigger than the males, which tend to look a little bit leaner...


----------



## donaldovic

hi 
congrats to thoose amazing pictures and theese wonderful scorps! 
i´m glad, i got 5 2nd instars a few weeks ago from nazgul! 
i´m looking forward to get them adults! they look so pretty and the colors are great! 
thx for shareing theese pics!
cheers
karsten


----------



## Scorpfanatic




----------



## Vincent

Adult female






Adult Male






Adult couple






Subadult female






Subadult male






3rd instar


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hei vincent i hope you like these guys  and hope all the stuff is doing well for you


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Lychas Scutilus with 2nd instar Babies 

6 days to second instar... pretty fast eh? haha






































Lychas infuscatus 5th instar.


----------



## Nikos

Vincent I dont think a Hottentotta tamulus exists, maybe you mean Mesobuthus tamulus and mis-typed it on the photo?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

mesobuthus tamulus changed to hottentotta tamulus , thats wat vincent said in another thread and that was wat i heard


----------



## Nikos

Scorpfanatic said:


> mesobuthus tamulus changed to hottentotta tamulus , thats wat vincent said in another thread and that was wat i heard


sorry I didnt knew they changed it, do you have the paper for that or can you direct me to the thread in question? ( I did a search and couldn't find it  )


----------



## SOAD

Kovarick hasn't finished the paper yet. I will try to find the post and PM you.


----------



## Nikos

Thanks.
So that means that it is still a Mesobuthus tamulus


----------



## Nazgul

vardoulas said:


> Thanks.
> So that means that it is still a Mesobuthus tamulus


Hi Nikos,

exactly, Kovarik is just mentioning it in 2 or 3 papers, he never did a formal revision so far. I remember having read about it in the Czech Kovarik book and in his supplement to the Catalog.


----------



## Halgeir

Gigus said:


> What instar is that>?


Hey Gigus.
If you are referring to my Pandinus Imperator, I have no idea.
When I bought it from a person in Denmark, he only said it was a "baby".
Has only molted once in my care.


----------



## marlo

Hello Im new to this and im lost but i see many people know about scorpions and im trying to find out about a scorpion that we have that just had babies and i dont know what to do or where to find out anything our local pet stores dont know anything we had her for about i think a year and she was never with any other scorpion but just had babies and looks like they attach to her back, but three fell off and i dont know if they are alive or what to do to help her.

please someome reply that knows and help me.
Thank you very much
I dont know what kind of scorpion either it is black


----------



## JSN

marlo said:


> Hello Im new to this and im lost but i see many people know about scorpions and im trying to find out about a scorpion that we have that just had babies and i dont know what to do or where to find out anything our local pet stores dont know anything we had her for about i think a year and she was never with any other scorpion but just had babies and looks like they attach to her back, but three fell off and i dont know if they are alive or what to do to help her.
> 
> please someome reply that knows and help me.
> Thank you very much
> I dont know what kind of scorpion either it is black


well...describe her first...we dont know what you dont tell us...maybe even a picture?...


----------



## Hank Scorpio

My urodacus yaschenkoi eating a mealworm.


----------



## Nikos




----------



## sd63

*lit up!*






nice UV shot of _A.australis_


----------



## Arlius

Definitely a nice UV shot, much of the detail preserved, nice and sharp, GJ.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

C,gracillis fresh moult female. gonna mate the male and the female soon


----------



## Halgeir

My Pandinus Imperator.


----------



## Ryan C.

Recent pic of my adult trio of _Hottentotta hottentotta_


----------



## Flubber

RyanC said:


> Recent pic of my adult trio of _Hottentotta hottentotta_


hehe  look's like bullet holes in the tank!!!


----------



## errit

Very nice picture...


----------



## Ryan C.

Thanks errit. It took me a while to have them all stay still long enough though.


----------



## fusion121

Zabius fuscus, 4th instar:


----------



## drapion

Oliver that is a great little scorp:drool: .I love it!!!These have been on my wish list forever now.I hope this coming spring I get some.


----------



## Suspect187

This is my female emperor scorpion eating a pinky mouse.  She ate the whole thing by herself!!!  This is my first time feeding her one and it seems like she loved it.  All comments are welcome.



























VIDEO...sorry about the poor quality.  The start is the best part, but I wish I had someone there to help me as she went into her hide.


----------



## Suspect187

sd63 said:


> nice UV shot of _A.australis_


What type of enclosure, substrate, temp and humidity is required to keep these guys? Lastly, how venomous are they?  I kind of want one now lol.


----------



## JSN

Suspect187 said:


> What type of enclosure, substrate, temp and humidity is required to keep these guys? Lastly, how venomous are they?  I kind of want one now lol.


not exactly the appropriate thread to ask that question, but you keep them dry, warm around 85-90F ish, keep em' on sand or dirt, and they are really venomous...


----------



## drapion

Suspect187 said:


> This is my female emperor scorpion eating a pinky mouse.  She ate the whole thing by herself!!!  This is my first time feeding her one and it seems like she loved it.  All comments are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO...sorry about the poor quality.  The start is the best part, but I wish I had someone there to help me as she went into her hide.




You need to give her some more moister.Thats to dry for an emp.


----------



## CaptainChaos

A nice surprise yesterday from 3 different directions:

Odonturus dentatus






Lychas mucronatus






Hottentotta trilineatus


----------



## Suspect187

drapion said:


> You need to give her some more moister.Thats to dry for an emp.


Ya I misted it down after she finished eating.  Didn't want to disturb her too much.


----------



## antman

Suspect187 said:


> This is my female emperor scorpion eating a pinky mouse.  She ate the whole thing by herself!!!  This is my first time feeding her one and it seems like she loved it.  All comments are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO...sorry about the poor quality.  The start is the best part, but I wish I had someone there to help me as she went into her hide.



 Aww. The poor mouse.


----------



## dGr8-1



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SOAD

Nice pics man... but i think Hebreus is better than Hereus.HAHA and how do you know your bicolor is aeneas morph? what are the differences you founded?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Chaerilus rectimanus carrying 1. instars


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nazgul, where did you get that female ? geroge>?


----------



## fusion121

Adult Chaerilus variegatus:


----------



## Dom

fusion121 said:


> Adult male Chaerilus variegatus:
> 
> Very nice!


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:


> Adult male Chaerilus variegatus:


Hi Oliver,

very nice. In which instar did he mature? His biggest siblings I´ve kept are just 5th instar. I´m only having one adult wc female left but she should give birth at least one more time. Luckily I´ve kept about 40 juveniles of 3 litters .


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:


> Hi Oliver,
> 
> very nice. In which instar did he mature? His biggest siblings I´ve kept are just 5th instar. I´m only having one adult wc female left but she should give birth at least one more time. Luckily I´ve kept about 40 juveniles of 3 litters .



No idea on the instar...I just got him from George. I've also got another Chaerilus sp. you sent me but even after several moults its much smaller then this species. (I know you had Chaerilus form the Philippines and Borneo, have you IDed both of them?)

The life history of this family is allot like the buthids; fast growing and big broods. I think 40 of them will produce a seriously large population


----------



## G. Carnell

he should be 7th instar now 


ps: how do you know its male? ;o


----------



## fusion121

G. Carnell said:


> ps: how do you know its male? ;o


My mistake , your right its female, the moveable finger is undented. I was thrown off by the bulky chela.


----------



## G. Carnell

heh, even weirder that the females mature supposedly faster than the males!
maybe its just a freak


----------



## Nazgul

fusion121 said:


> No idea on the instar...I just got him from George. I've also got another Chaerilus sp. you sent me but even after several moults its much smaller then this species. (I know you had Chaerilus form the Philippines and Borneo, have you IDed both of them?)
> 
> The life history of this family is allot like the buthids; fast growing and big broods. I think 40 of them will produce a seriously large population


Hi,

so far I´ve had just one single C. celebensis from the Philippines which I killed for Prendini for dna sequencing a long time ago, those C. variegatus from Borneo and recently I got some C. rectimanus from George. The adult variegatus you got from George has been born 7/`05. Dates for the other offsprings are 2/`06 and 7/`06. You probably got some born 2/`06 from me but I can´t remember. C. variegatus is the only Chaerilus sp I´ve traded so far. 

I don´t think at least the life history of C. variegatus is comparable to those of buthids. Gestation period takes about a year and all those I´ve kept from 7/`05 are 4th or 5th instar, the ones from 2/`06 are 3rd and the ones from 7/`06 still 2nd instar ecept for one which molted twice already. Your adult specimen may be just an exception? The litters are big though, always around 80 scorplings. The offspring size for C. rectimanus is a lot smaller (about 15 I guess, but they are still 1st instar) but the gestation period seems to be a lot shorter, too.

George´s right, if the specimen above is adult, it should be female. The males are having a little bit more "elongated" chelae (compared to the females´) and they are appearing more slender than the females. Here´s a pic for comparison, the one above is the male:






Comparing the size of the 5th instars to the adults´ size I expected them to molt more often than 6 times to maturity.  The adults are pretty big, bigger than C. celebensis and much bigger than C. rectimanus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fusion121

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> so far I´ve had just one single C. celebensis from the Philippines which I killed for Prendini for dna sequencing a long time ago, those C. variegatus from Borneo and recently I got some C. rectimanus from George. The adult variegatus you got from George has been born 7/`05. Dates for the other offsprings are 2/`06 and 7/`06. You probably got some born 2/`06 from me but I can´t remember. C. variegatus is the only Chaerilus sp I´ve traded so far.
> 
> I don´t think at least the life history of C. variegatus is comparable to those of buthids. Gestation period takes about a year and all those I´ve kept from 7/`05 are 4th or 5th instar, the ones from 2/`06 are 3rd and the ones from 7/`06 still 2nd instar ecept for one which molted twice already. Your adult specimen may be just an exception? The litters are big though, always around 80 scorplings. The offspring size for C. rectimanus is a lot smaller (about 15 I guess, but they are still 1st instar) but the gestation period seems to be a lot shorter, too.


Hmm ok not so buthid like. I guess my smaller specimen must have quite a few instars left before maturity (probably from your 2/`06 brood), unfortunately I forgot to record how many times it has already moulted.


----------



## fusion121

A new scorpion I got today, sold as Hadruroides lunatus but I haven't even checked the sternum yet so no ID on the accuracy of the ID.


----------



## ScorpDude

fusion121 said:


> A new scorpion I got today, sold as Hadruroides lunatus but I haven't even checked the sternum yet so no ID on the accuracy of the ID.


Ah so it was you who bought my hadruroides :evil: 

Damn you! That was supposed to be mine 

Only kidding, very nice specimen. I'll get some when he gets some more in I think


----------



## Nikos

how tender scorpions can be 

H.swammerdami


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

a few scorplings pics.

1.) Centruroides arctimanus

2.) Diplocentrus spitzeri

3.) Diplocentrus peloncillensis


----------



## fusion121

vardoulas said:


> how tender scorpions can be
> 
> H.swammerdami


And people say romance is dead!


----------



## Vixvy

*Some of my scorps and my mascot..*

This are some of my humble scorps....

Dune scorp





Crassi jordan morph





V.spinigerus





Rhopalurus junceus





P.trans





P.liosoma





P.imperator





Deathstalker





I.macz





H.spinifer





H.H troops





H.laoticus





H.fulvipes





H.arizonensis





Emp conference





Euscorpius italicus





Crassi north african morph





Chaerilus celebensis





C.gracilis





C.exilicauda







some more of my pests..hehehe!
Orange head roaches platoon






More too come...hope you guys liked it!


----------



## Gigas

Nice collection Vixvy, thats the fattest tail i've seen on a P. trans before


----------



## Vixvy

tnxs gigus!


----------



## telow

its about that time again i guess


----------



## G. Carnell

;o lightmorph female eh? nice


----------



## telow

yeah they both are nice looking limbatus,
they bred twice now so the brood should be good sized,
the pics are a little dark because the lighting in that room sucks.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hei vixvy, wats that sub you using to keep those desert scorpions? tyhey look moist to me! !!!! espacially the P.liosoma. with peat and climb??? hehe


----------



## Scorpfanatic

its been 1 yr 1 month since birth - fresh moult 7th instar Heterometrus 

first of the 8 communel speciment, many more soon to come!


----------



## EAD063

what is that?


----------



## froggyman

very pretty. it seems very docile


----------



## Thaedion

My Three Emperors, in a comunal tank (viewable in the enclosure thread). I'm a noob at this, So I dont know how old or male or female, yet (that is why I came to 'your' board). I had 1 for 1-1/3 yr, one for 1 yr, 1 for 1/2 yr and a 4th (not shown here it is shown in an ID help thread) for 2 wks (as of 11-06) none have molted yet, nor have they mated.


----------



## Vixvy

i purposly put them on the bark and in a moist soil do not worry they were just put there temporarily just for the pictorial purposes heheh i transfered them again in their original after thier handsome pose. i use riversand for my desert species.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahaha for a moment i thought you went carzy ! hwhheehe noice move.. i remeber brian use to use black sand for photo taking purpose


----------



## Vixvy

do not worry my friend walton my scorps are all being taken cared of. hahaha! i will not do anything to harm them.


----------



## Thaedion

My Male P. Imp. just died yesterday 11/29 (the one helping himself to the cockroach)
I only had him for a yr.


----------



## PIter

telow said:


> its about that time again i guess


Sexy time, eh?


----------



## telow

PIter said:


> Sexy time, eh?


yesss. hehehehe.  but its not over,
i have another male on the way and i have a 2nd female,
that is about to molt any time now and the new male 
will breed with her a week or 2 after she molts


----------



## EAD063

*A couple night shots*

No they're not the same pic


----------



## P. Novak

Wow great scorps and pics everyone, I recently began getting back into scorps, not that I had a great varaity of species before but now I sure will. Ill have some of mine up here soon.


----------



## mobster




----------



## Halgeir

mobster said:


>


Wow! What species is that? Looks amazing, so small and fat!


----------



## pandinus

Halgeir said:


> Wow! What species is that? Looks amazing, so small and fat!


im going to guess liocheles wagaiensis, although i was never very good at distinguishing liocheles spp.


----------



## ScorpDude

Halgeir said:


> Wow! What species is that? Looks amazing, so small and fat!


Liocheles australasiae me thinks


----------



## G. Carnell

Yet another H.swammerdami brood! 
my largest female (~18cm) just gave birth, even though i have another female who was mated before this one.. and hasnt birthed yet.


lots more babies than in my last brood i think!







(sorry for poor quality! )


----------



## EAD063

Thats great!! :clap: Your really brining the population up of this species... Your probaly the one with the most of this species... or will be when the other one pops right? Congradulations!!


----------



## Gigas

Cranking up production at the swammi farm! Very nice George, any idea on the growth rate? i'm guessing its not fast!


----------



## sd63

mmmmm........shouldn't really be doing this......


----------



## drapion

<edit> Some one should take that scorp away from you before you kill yourself...You dont need to own scorps get a dog!!!


----------



## telow

that doesnt look like a good idea to hold that species 
not to smart to do but just be carefull,
i dont want to see anyone get stung by an L.Q.  .


----------



## G. Carnell

working for the government, and breaking laws, i doubt you could keep your job if you were found without a DWA, or in breach of it.


dont do it again, im tempted to send your profile details to DEFRA

absolutely pathetic act


----------



## drapion

Props my friend :clap: :clap: :clap:  Nice swamm birth as well...


----------



## telow

i agree with you on that george.

and very nice to see your  H.swammerdami's are giving birth again
I SEND A BIG CONGRATS to you george.:clap: :clap: :clap:  :clap: :drool: 
very nice.


----------



## G. Carnell

Hi

i'd just like to justify my reaction to the handling of a DWA species, i find this unacceptable, for the reason that i have tried it, and realised my stupidity.

i used to handle my male T.paraensis, as it was docile and rarely aggressive, my actions, and yours are a threat to the scorpion community, especially in the UK, one mistake on your part or mine could lead to a "hate war" and the eventual ban of all exotic pets or venemous animals.

for your sake and mine! lets stick to emps


----------



## vtecgsr




----------



## dehaani

Hi sd63, doesn't your DWA license specify that you keep regulated species in locked enclosures? :?

Please don't handle them, George is absolutely right. DWA is enough of a pain, if you got tagged, it could be enough to cause more troublesome regulations for everyone.


----------



## Nazgul

G. Carnell said:


> Hi
> 
> i'd just like to justify my reaction to the handling of a DWA species, i find this unacceptable, for the reason that i have tried it, and realised my stupidity.
> 
> i used to handle my male T.paraensis, as it was docile and rarely aggressive, my actions, and yours are a threat to the scorpion community, especially in the UK, one mistake on your part or mine could lead to a "hate war" and the eventual ban of all exotic pets or venemous animals.
> 
> for your sake and mine! lets stick to emps



Hi,  

never underestimate the power of the rainbow press!


----------



## SOAD

Bad picture of my Ananteris sp "possible mauryi"


----------



## michal1991

Mesobuthus martensii

Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------



## CaptainChaos

sd63 said:


> mmmmm........shouldn't really be doing this......


I usually just enjoy these pics on this thread but these kinda really suck. I just hope that no one get´s inspired by that and starts to handle leiurus or androctonus or other hotties. Otherwise i would hope that it tagged you but it´s a shame what 1 mans stupidity can do to the hobby and how many it can affect...


----------



## drapion

SOAD said:


> Bad picture of my Ananteris sp "possible mauryi"


Very very nice..:worship: ..I want this spp. more than anything else...But since there is no way in hell I can get it I'm going for T.paraensis


----------



## Tityus

*let's start breeding T fasciolatus*

Hi all,

Finally my Tityus fasciolatus are both adult and yes I have a couple    :worship:  :worship: 

The first 2 pictures are female and the last 2 pictures are male


----------



## Nazgul

Vaejovis russelli male & female


----------



## fusion121

Impressive photos Alex, have you mated them yet?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Oliver,

I´ve mated one female and I´m going to mate another soon. I just waited cause I wanted to take some pics this time.

Chaerilus celebensis male & female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Buthus atlantis

1.) subadult female
2.) adult male
3.) adult female


----------



## G. Carnell

she must be really close to birthing now, good luck with the babies!


I found some old pics of long gone scorps on my HD, thought i'd share:
L.waig





T.paraensis





"liocheles communality"







EDIT: WOW nice buthus alex... WHERE THE HELL DID THAT COME FROM? those babies that were available several years ago? or a freshly caught adult?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi George,

yes, I got some scorplings in instar 2 from Giorgio in 2004. It took them about 2 years to mature. All of those in Giorgio´s possession died on him, so I must be the only one who got some left . Nikos managed to raise one female to subadult stadium (the adult female above) and sent it to me some months ago. She matured in my possession and I mated her to one of my numerous males in October. I´m curious on the gestation period, the PED is pretty long for a buthid anyway.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

haha nicepictures gertoge espacially the communality one hahah anywya you really have something about long claws huh? ehehhe


----------



## mobster

Halgeir said:


> Wow! What species is that? Looks amazing, so small and fat!


its a Liocheles australasiae sir.


----------



## Tityus

*Tityus nematochirus*

A new picture of this extreem rare Tityus species


----------



## froggyman

good pictures of your emporers sorry about your loss


----------



## Nikos

Nazgul said:


> Hi George,
> 
> yes, I got some scorplings in instar 2 from Giorgio in 2004. It took them about 2 years to mature. All of those in Giorgio´s possession died on him, so I must be the only one who got some left . Nikos managed to raise one female to subadult stadium (the adult female above) and sent it to me some months ago. She matured in my possession and I mated her to one of my numerous males in October. I´m curious on the gestation period, the PED is pretty long for a buthid anyway.


Take it easy with her Alex.....dont like that "numerous males" thing 

She is also from Giorgio's brood.


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Nikos,

as far as I know this brood was the only one ever available. Giorgio got 50 scorplings out of it which he sold mostly.

Don´t worry, your female has only met one of my males so far. But don´t you begrudge her the fun?? Maybe she´d love to met all of them at the same time?


----------



## SOAD

Man that scorpion is the most beautiful i've ever seen! post more pictures Alex! and when will you put your gallery up again? that was the best gallery ever! http://www.scorpiongallery.de.tc/ we wanna see this online again!


----------



## CaptainChaos

Very lovely species here again, especially that Tityus caught my eye   Makes me wanna have some Tityus sp. :drool:


----------



## Michael

Nazgul said:


> Hi Nikos,
> 
> as far as I know this brood was the only one ever available. Giorgio got 50 scorplings out of it which he sold mostly.
> 
> Don´t worry, your female has only met one of my males so far. But don´t you begrudge her the fun?? Maybe she´d love to met all of them at the same time?


i got only one loonly specimen(which is doing great so far). i hope the birth will be a great succes Alex! and don't forget to let me know when they are on born 

Ciao,
Michael


----------



## Nazgul

SOAD said:


> Man that scorpion is the most beautiful i've ever seen! post more pictures Alex! and when will you put your gallery up again? that was the best gallery ever! http://www.scorpiongallery.de.tc/ we wanna see this online again!


Hi,

thank you. It´ll take some time until the gallery will be online again though. I´m currently working on including about 20 additional spp and taking some new pictues of spp having been included already, like B. those B. atlantis.



Michael said:


> and don't forget to let me know when they are on born


I know you´re a Buthus lover, I´ll let you know.


----------



## Tityus

The process has been started  :worship: :razz: 













No spermatophore for this moment but maybe later


----------



## SOAD

Very nice Tom!


----------



## Tityus

Thank you Jonas


----------



## fusion121

Brachistosternus negrei, adult male from Chile:


----------



## Crono

fusion121 said:


> Brachistosternus negrei, adult male from Chile:



Amazing scorp!
How do you guys over there do it?


----------



## JSN

wow, fusion, thats the first time I've ever seen one of those...pretty cool...


----------



## Tityus

Cool scorpion Oliver :clap:


----------



## Gigas

Very Nice coloouration on him! Any females in sight?


----------



## Fizco

Brachistosternus negrei....... adds to my wanted list


----------



## fusion121

Thanks all, its a very impressive species about 9cm in length and extremely aggressive, far more so then any buthid.


----------



## G. Carnell

9!>>?????????

thats huge :|


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

9 cm is pretty large indeed!

Isometrus maculatus pair

Lychas infuscatus male & female carrying 2nd instars


----------



## EAD063

Alex, where is my shipment of those? lol I love them! Wonderful pics and keep up the good work!!


----------



## annelies

Some of my scorpions

Centuroides margaritatus






Odonturus dentatus






Euscorpius carpathicus ( sorry for the crappy picture but they are so small!!)






Pandinus imperator


----------



## EAD063

^^^^^ Are those all juveniles??:? your emps got tiny tails, you got some plumpies there.


----------



## annelies

The emps , euscorpius and the odonturus are juveniles.

The emps do look a little fat dont they


----------



## EAD063

Yeah they do ! I have to admit..they look cuter all puffy like that.  Looks like you've gonna have a lot of molts at once in that enclosure.  You breed those emps yourself or buy them during I2?  I'm still twiddling my thumbs waiting for my female emp to develop her embryos...  At the same time it's good becuase I get to ignore her and pay attention to my other scorps (which have a better personality than that grouchy witch!!)
Best of luck, keep up the good work!!!

Ed


----------



## annelies

I bought the  a few months ago.
iff it's time to feed them i just throw in some crickets, nothing special.
They are about 6cm right now, i must admit i have no idea what instar the are right now :8o 

( i am sorry for mij english, need al little practice  )


----------



## Scorpfanatic

congrates in the lychas infucatus brood alex, shame that i only have one juv speciment!


----------



## Canth

That little group of "emps" aren't emps. Looks like some sp of Heterometrus.


----------



## EAD063

Canth said:


> That little group of "emps" aren't emps. Looks like some sp of Heterometrus.


I disagree...I belive they are subadult awaiting they're last molt.


----------



## Canth

No, the telsons are too dark and the claws are too smooth. Emps get granulation about 3-4th instar.


----------



## EAD063

Do you have photoshop? I enlarged the heck out of that and still saw a ton of granulation (as I did in the regular sized pic)  I did notice the dark color telson but I belive that is the product of an upcomming molt... The user seemed sure of the ID also... Time frame seems right for sub-adult.


----------



## Canth

I see some, you're right. Possibly P. cavimanus because of the dark telson.


----------



## EAD063

Quite possibly.... We'll have to see after a molt.... on the other hand I know that a lot of heterometrus telson get darker as they molt... (not necessarily species but more so individuals) maybe these will lighten up? I'm anxious to see.


----------



## Halgeir

M. martensii

(Sorry for the terrible quality)







This one really fancy climbing the sticks.


----------



## Arlius

Nah, those telsons are way to dark to be P. imperator (they are still fairly white at 5th instar, only really darkening at 2nd last and last molt, and they are more brownish. Those are looking fairly 'black' already). Has to be cavimanus or a heterometrus sp (not likely heterometrus so Im leaning towards P. cavimanus)


----------



## ectic

I go for heterometrus specie. heterometrus laoticus ? 

They are pretty much common on the market. They just look to round and dark to be cavimanus to me. And since they are not adult yet, i'm sure that mesuring the lenght is already close to max size cavimanus (they are smaller then emps right ? we'll I have one for close then 2 years. Probably adult because it never molted ) . But this is only an opinion and could be wrong.


----------



## G. Carnell

theyre definately not heterometrus, i can say that for sure


----------



## Arlius

There are very few discernible differences between imperator and cavimanus. The telson color is the best (easiest) indicator. They are the same size, general coloration (there are different 'morphs' though, some are much more distinct with red claws, some are 'exactly' the same)


----------



## Teratris

My Heterometrus sp. Java L1  





I have also scorpio maurus.


----------



## G. Carnell

nice pics 

all the Heterometrus i have seen from Java have turned out to be H.cyaneus btw


----------



## EAD063

Wow, the chelicerae are very prononuced in that species. Cool.:clap:


----------



## tarsier

My A. mauritanicus now at 4th instar    sorry for the bad quality of the pic.







H. laoticus also at 4th instar













and some 2nd instar H. fulvipes


----------



## Vixvy

NIce scorps tarsier! hmmm...mixed the fulvipes...wink!


----------



## monty_

*A. mauritanicus feeding*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PIter

Snygt gräbben, vad gullig


----------



## monty_

Tackar


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

Centruroides hentzi with scorplings and Tityus fasciolatus mating. The mating pics aren´t best quality but I didn´t want to disturb them too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dazbuzz

how many mega pixles does a camera need to get a good pic of a scorpion?


----------



## Brandelmouche

The pullus of C.hentzi are so big, good mating pics.


----------



## SOAD

Congrats Alex! how many fasciolatus do you have?


----------



## SOAD

I have asked this before... but can't remember the answer... What camera do you use Alex?


----------



## Nazgul

Hi,

actually the female C. hentzi is a very small one, the male´s much bigger.

I´m having only a pair of T. fasciolatus, I started with 3 scorplings and luckily two of them reached maturity and turned out to be a pair.

I´m using a Ricoh Caplio GX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## donaldovic

*Some pics*

hi, 
it´s long time ago, since i made my last post here ... 

here are some new pics:


hottentotta caboverdensis 5th instar:











lychas nigristernis female: 











uroplectes planimanus subadult: 











some pics of isometrus maculatus: ( thx again to darrell!! )



















centruroides arctimanus:












cheers

Karsten


----------



## AKRABUT

*crassicauda from the middle east!*

*Androctonus crassicauda!*
_The Israeli example (from the palestinian westbank) was collected few years ago. I was walking through the hills for hours with little sucess, it was a very hot night and I got tierd.
Then I saw a special stone and thought.. let's give it a last try.
I remember moving this huge stone (I don't know how I could lift it alone). While I just lifted the stone a few centimeters I could spot him with my UV light right away. I forced myself = YOU HAVE TO MOVE THE STONE!!! YOUR NOT GOING HOME UNTIL YOU MOVED IT! The stone was actuelly a part of a ancient house (or what was left of it (more then 2000 years old) )._

_The one from the Emirates was collected during spring 2004. Sorry for the bad quality of picture... _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selenops

Akrabut,

I love the Androctonus pics you post here.

Wish I could order some overseas especially that A. australis you're selling posted in your avatar.


----------



## monty_

*A. mauritanicus molt*

From I5 tom I6

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brachy

Hi

P. transvaalicus





prosoma





telson


----------



## Banshee05

Hello brachy!
wonderful pix of the front and the telson!!!!
i think i had to buy a better camera


----------



## sfmajik

*Got a new bubby..*

..and got a new phone here is some pics from it.


----------



## fusion121

Odontorus dentatus, female with 1st instar scorplings:


----------



## Vincent

just molted to adult


----------



## EAD063

Forgot about these, back when I only had 2... oh how times change. 
the website they were on before ATE the quality, sry
Male above watching female below. (About an hour after mating)


----------



## fusion121

Odontorus dentatus, female with 2nd instar scorpions:


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Pandinus imperator 


Buthus malhommei


Scorpio maurus


Heterometrus spinifer


Isometrus maculatus


Pandinus imperator


Hottentotta polysticus


Again Pandinus imperator


I have a lot more species of scorpions but these were the pictures I still had on my laptop


----------



## H. cyaneus

jeroenkooijman,

Nice scorpions, but I think your first P. imperator is actually a Heterometrus sp. And the H. spinfer looks like a male H. longimanus.







Opistophthalmus species.

Mike


----------



## jeroenkooijman

H. cyaneus,
The spinifer is for sure spinifer. I have let other people take a good look at them.
They were bought as spinifer, and placing them next to my longimanus shows enough difference 

The first Pandinus pic is a bit confusing, the claws are not really as long as they seem and far more Pandinus like.

BTW nice picture.


----------



## H. cyaneus

Ah okay, just now getting into the Heterometrus myself and trying to learn something.

I was actually looking at the telson. In the picture it looks black, maybe it's just the picture?

Mike


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Indeed in the picture it doesn't show the right colour.
But hey don't mind, if you have questions about one of myn pics you're always welcome to ask them.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

recent pics,

my recently deceased H. Spadix












P. Trans juvie (male I'm pretty sure)





















One C. Gracilis female in her new cage.


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Nice pictures, too bad about the spadix looked very nice.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

he was always active and a voracious eater, I can only hope to find another one like him sometime to fill his big tank.  He was a hair shy of 5", so he was pretty big.  I'm not sad about it, but he will be missed.


----------



## H. cyaneus

Opisthacanthus asper


----------



## davidmmx

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> actually the female C. hentzi is a very small one, the male´s much bigger.
> 
> I´m having only a pair of T. fasciolatus, I started with 3 scorplings and luckily two of them reached maturity and turned out to be a pair.
> 
> I´m using a Ricoh Caplio GX.


So, are you saying they are siblings? Or is it a coincidence that you had tow scorplings of the same species? Did you buy them from the same dealer?? Did you look for scorplings from different dealers to breed??

Excuse my silly questions, but I'm just trying to know if I've missed something relevant about inbreeding in scorpions ( and I think I read somewhere that it was not really bad to mate siblings from different births , but I'm not sure about that too ).


----------



## EAD063

davidmmx said:


> So, are you saying they are siblings? Or is it a coincidence that you had tow scorplings of the same species? Did you buy them from the same dealer?? Did you look for scorplings from different dealers to breed??
> 
> Excuse my silly questions, but I'm just trying to know if I've missed something relevant about inbreeding in scorpions ( and I think I read somewhere that it was not really bad to mate siblings from different births , but I'm not sure about that too ).


To the best of my knowledge,  inbreeding does not cause any severe abnormalities, if anything at all.  This obviously isn't true of mammals, but is not an uncommon occurance in arachnids.


----------



## Jürgen

A.australis







A.crassicauda







A.amoreuxi







L.quinquestriatus hebraeus


----------



## LoganVivisected

*Babycurus Jacksoni*


----------



## ROBTILE

Regards, Bobbaers R.


----------



## Gigas

Gorgeous! is that a fresh moulted?


----------



## ROBTILE

nono, after the summer temperatures we had in Belgium last week it decided to snow today. So this scorpion decides to put her winter coat back on.  

I think I have an adult couple of them right now


----------



## Zman16

LoganVivisected said:


>


Very amazing scorp. B. Jacksoni is one of my favorite scorps!


----------



## LoganVivisected

*S. Maurus*

but first to Zman16, thanks! he's quickly becoming mine too. the more i get into bark scorps and buthids the more i love them.

this evening i noticed my s. maurus was out (thats rare enough), and on a rather odd perch...i think setting him next to my bark scorps has made him want to be one too  



















looks like im slowly getting better at my photography, maybe in about 10 more years i'll be doing alright


----------



## LoganVivisected

*C. Vittatus meal*












(the dead criket is leftovers from a different ones meal earlier, did get to see it eat it though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hottentotta.ch

Some new pics:

Buthus intumescens





Buthus occitanus










Centruroides exilicauda










Centruroides exilicauda gertschi





Compsobuthus spec. carmelitis =)















Compsobuthus werneri werneri





Compsobuthus spec.





Hottentotta spec.





Leiurus quinquestriatus





Orthochirus scobiculosus negebensis










Parabuthus transvaalicus





Parabuthus villosus "black morph"










Uroplectes spec. insignis


----------



## fusion121

hottentotta.ch said:


> Some new pics:


Very nice pictures, I particularly like the "Compsobuthus longipalpis", but I think they are unlikely to be C. longipalpis, I have a similar specimen that is actually C. carmelitis I think yours may be the same species.


----------



## hottentotta.ch

Hello,

Thanks. Your Picture is nice too!
So, that can be! Alexander Tietz sad that to me too!
So, can you say me something about the breeding of that compsobuthus?


----------



## fusion121

Hi
Unfortunately I only ever got a male specimen of this species so I could not breed them,

I have bred various other Compsobuthus species and they are quite easy to breed but the juveniles can be hard to raise to maturity.

If you manage to breed your C. carmelitis let me know I'd be very interested in some scorplings.


----------



## hottentotta.ch

Hello, Yes, I hope I can manage that!
Have you got some Compsobuthus for sale?

Best regards


----------



## fusion121

hottentotta.ch said:


> Hello, Yes, I hope I can manage that!
> Have you got some Compsobuthus for sale?
> 
> Best regards


Not at the moment, only several gravid females


----------



## Zman16

LoganVivisected said:


> but first to Zman16, thanks! he's quickly becoming mine too. the more i get into bark scorps and buthids the more i love them.
> 
> this evening i noticed my s. maurus was out (thats rare enough), and on a rather odd perch...i think setting him next to my bark scorps has made him want to be one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like im slowly getting better at my photography, maybe in about 10 more years i'll be doing alright


Very nice pics and cool scorp! I don't think I've ever seen that species. I like it though because it looks like the structure of an emp and the color of a desert scorp. :clap:


----------



## funk

This is my little guy 'claws'. (Urodacus manicatus)


----------



## Nikos

*Euscorpius concinnus*

After a long time being without internet connection...its now time to post some photos again.

Euscorpius concinnus female


----------



## ScorpDude

_Heterometrus swammerdami_ I2

"Get out of my hole" 













_Liocheles australasiae_ I5







Sorry about the quality, I need a new cam


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Scorpions from Yordan and Mozambique*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Heterometrus scaber - my breeding group*


----------



## Aillith

*Urodacus yaschenkoi*

Guarneri - female Urodacus yaschenkoi

(Yes, I name all my scorps, mostly for my own amusement)


----------



## funk

New pride and joy, Urodacus yaschenkoi.. sorry for poor quality once again, sisters camera = rubbish.


----------



## EAD063

*Heterometrus (Sp.)*

Haven't posted in here in a while.  Got this shot a while ago, I've never been able to get an exact ID on it because they don't stay still enough to really compare them to the charts I have, any suggestions are welcome, but they're not necessary. .


----------



## Crono

vardoulas said:


> After a long time being without internet connection...its now time to post some photos again.
> 
> Euscorpius concinnus female


Very nice!
Are these common in Europe?


----------



## quiz

2nd instar O.pugnax


----------



## Urizen

quiz said:


> 2nd instar O.pugnax


Very cool


----------



## quiz

Urizen said:


> Very cool


Thanks!  

Very interesting species


----------



## Andre2

Some Uroplectes species;


----------



## AKRABUT

*Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis*

Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis


----------



## Mark Newton

*Urodacus yaschenkoi*


----------



## ROBTILE




----------



## Ryan C.

Rob,

Nice pics! Is that M(H). tamulus in the first shots?


Cheers.


----------



## Vincent

Some new scorps

12x 3rd instar






2x adult female


----------



## scorpio scorp

has anyone please got a pic of an asian forest scorpion as i am thinking of haveing one i have seen one but would like a pic if anyone could help me out cheers xx:?


----------



## Alakdan

scorpio scorp said:


> has anyone please got a pic of an asian forest scorpion as i am thinking of haveing one i have seen one but would like a pic if anyone could help me out cheers xx:?


Asian forest scorp is a common name that refers to several species belonging to the genus Heterometrus.

Here's a link with lots of pics for proper ID
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=82335


----------



## xgrafcorex

*0.1 C. vittatus*


----------



## JungleGuts

S. mesa


----------



## ScorpDude

These things are growing like weeds 

Odonturus dentatus freshly moulted to 4th instar:


----------



## JungleGuts




----------



## ~Abyss~

scorpio scorp said:


> has anyone please got a pic of an asian forest scorpion as i am thinking of haveing one i have seen one but would like a pic if anyone could help me out cheers xx:?


Heres mione next to a P.imp


----------



## Aztek

Mine the day I got it before it left the box it was carried in.


----------



## donaldovic

Buthus occitanus from spain:


----------



## DragonMaiden

*Here are some of our scorps*

Leiurus quinquestriatus-Deathstalker





Androctonus australis-Yellow Fattail





Scorpio maurus-Largeclawed 






We also have a few Emperors, an Arizona Hairy, Several Tarantulas (2 Rose Hairs and B. Smithi-red knee, 1 Tiger Rump also a Ball python and 4 Bearded Dragons that have just laid eggs


----------



## Metallicaman999

423 said:


> Well, I guess I'll tag along. Here's a few of mine:
> 
> A little Androctonus bicolor
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=189186#
> Androctonus mauretanicus
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=248556#
> Androctonus amoreuxi
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=271521#
> Androctonus australis
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=268290#
> Leiurus quinquestriatus
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=189200#
> Centruroides margaritatus with her young
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=258169#
> Buthus tunetanus
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=225979#
> Hadogenes paucidens
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=259112#
> Mesobuthus gibbosus (I think   )
> http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=271949#


some of your scorpions tails are enormous


----------



## Crono

Mesobuthus martensii












Orthochirus scobiculosus negebensis


----------



## JungleGuts

another


----------



## Greyhalo




----------



## Zope

Here's a few pictures of my little buddy:



















This is actually one of his babies.  Yeah he's a cutie lol.


----------



## brachy

*Liocheles australisiae*

Hi


----------



## brachy

*Parabuthus transvaalicus*

hi


----------



## brachy

*Androctonus australis*

Hi







Telson


----------



## brachy

*Buthacus leptochelys*

hi


----------



## tabor

One of my jacksoni (far left) went on a killing spree tonight. Completely ate the one in his mouth and had apparently stung the other one in the picture to death. Needless to say he now has his own cage, and his own name "Rampage". My jacksoni are usually so peaceful


----------



## Bayushi

you are aware that scorpions are immune to their own venom, so if  they are stung by one of their own species it is doubtful death will occur from the envenomation.


----------



## tabor

Well I worded it poorly, he stung/fought with the other one (the one not in his mouth). I tried to remove him and nurture him back to health but he shortly succumbed to the trauma dealt to him by "RAMPAGE". Envenomation wasn't necessarily the cause of death, but the trauma from all the pinching/stabbing certainly was.


----------



## monty_

*Leiurus quinquestriatus*


----------



## Bayushi

cool. looks like you got some babies on the way


----------



## compnerd7

*V.spin.*

Ok so I FINALLY got a camera, so here are some of my babies..


----------



## ideas1

Nice pics Crono, I want one now!  



Crono said:


> Orthochirus scobiculosus negebensis


----------



## tabor

Some B. jacksoni molted for me tonight. 3 to be exact. Caught this one in the act, but a little late on grabbing the camera:


----------



## tabor

continuing on with the jacksoni this is RAMPAGE, cannabalistic bastard! took out two of his tank mates, a roach, and a super worm all in a week, turning into a blimp:


----------



## tabor

And now, my pride and joy, 4 Tityus astenes. theyre incredibly tiny and my camera sucks at macro so this the best i can do for know (betting on molts in a week or two):


----------



## tabor

T. stigmurus first, then some T. falconensis munching some crickets   :

























expect alot more and better quality as they grow! :clap:


----------



## drapion

Hey bro!!!  You got some really nice Tityus there!!! i hope they produce tons of young for you but if not i know some one thats willing to always help you out .But just a little help..It seems to me that your keeping you B.jacks a tad bit to wet..At that instar it's easy to drowned them if they get stuck in a droplet of water..So you might want to let them dry out a little..


----------



## tabor

Yeah, right after I took that pic I turned to my brother and said "Damn dude that substrate is soaking!", turns out he got a little over zealous with the spray bottle  We immediately changed out his substrate. Also, our molt count for our jacksoni we got from ron is up to 12 or so, all have gone good thus far so we must be doing something right!

BTW I need to talk to you and might call you right now in fact.


----------



## hadrurus 666

I am new here so here are a few pics of my hadrurus spadix.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Ryan C.

Hi,

Parabuthus transvaalicus 4i Male








Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## ideas1

Ryan C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Parabuthus transvaalicus 4i Male
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ryan


Thats tight Ryan, He looks like he just ate a Colossus from Jack in the Box. Nice pic.


----------



## tabor

going to take a lot of pics of my setup/scorps some time this week, until then heres two i took before my camera died out.

c. limbatus







h. tril


----------



## tabor

Liocheles australasiae i think... i mixed up a few of my labels and the liocheles are impossible for me to distinguish at this point :wall:


----------



## Diggy415

A fun place to meet others…






And find romance even….


----------



## P_e_a_R

woow!! :O so many scorps...

What they are??


----------



## tabor

Grosphus madagascariensis (female)

hoping beyond hope that she is gravid, and she does seem rather fat :drool:


----------



## tabor

*oh da babies*

this species is turning out to be pretty cool! all the more reason to pray that it is gravid ;P 






_Grosphus madagascariensis _


----------



## tabor

T. asthenes

molting from 2i to 3i

couldnt get him to stand next to the penny (nearly escaped) but its safe to say he nearly doubled in size.


----------



## tabor

penny for scale in most of these.

slowly but surely learning how to use my camera  








































bonus vinegaroon:


----------



## tabor

hmmmm i wonder what could be lurking in this cage?  








upon closer inspection it would appear its a community of t. falconensis! oh my! :}


----------



## tabor

an adult jacksoni


----------



## Aztek

Awesome pics.


----------



## ~Abyss~

seriously i've been wanting a jaksoni.


----------



## tabor

love these guys:






some tumor thing on my paudicens  :






c. limbatus are fearless and hungry:






i. mac is watching you :razz: 






p. imp feeding frenzy ;P 






going to have to see how communal houseing works out for p.imp juv's. hopefully if i keep them all obese there will be no cannabalism


----------



## SOAD

really nice pics man, loved the trilineatus and the limbatus!
a question, what are those things you use to substitute bark???


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Close up of P. imperator


----------



## tabor

SOAD said:


> really nice pics man, loved the trilineatus and the limbatus!
> a question, what are those things you use to substitute bark???


the real "tree-ish" looking stuff is just standard cork bark. the other stuff you see in some pictures is cork board. you can pick it up at hobby stores and stuff for really really cheap (a one foot by three foot square is something like $3). i use it in all my slings cages, they can climb it no problem, and i find it is super mold resistant.

in some of the pics the background is construction paper, only used for photo taking purposes.

expect a lot more pics in the coming weeks. have some lychas, rare hottentota, adult tityus asthenes, and even a few zabius fuscus on the way 

im sure theyll all be cooperative with my attempts at photography


----------



## Jaffster

My P.Imperator having a drink of water! How cute.


----------



## evalduxx

Hottentotta hottentotta (eating), I3.


----------



## tabor

H. judaicus gnawing on a cricket


----------



## huojin

Androctonus Australis moult process from 4th instar fatty to 5th instar hottie..


----------



## huojin

my friendliest AFS called Wednessday... was torn apart and shredded to bits by Megatron, leader of the second batch... that sadistic SOB..


----------



## johnny888

I'm sometimes a bit confused about the diffences with some lychas and isometrus sp...but I'm sure these looks like Isometrus Maculatus to me...I got them from the file of woods in our garage.


----------



## johnny888

More members of the my stingers...but not that much... 






Heterometrus Longimanus from Palawan Island.










Liocheles Australasiae from my backyard.





Babycurus Jacksoni 4i





Vaejovis Spenigerus 4i





Hottentotta Trilineatus 3i





Tityus Stigmurus 4i















Hadogenes Paucidens





Smeringerus Mesaensis

Thank you for looking.

johnny


----------



## asa

johnny888, nice Heterometrus!


----------



## Ryan C.

Hey All,

sub-adult female _H. judaicus_ eating a roach.








Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## johnny888

asa said:


> johnny888, nice Heterometrus!


Thanks Asa. She's a nice mother too.She just gave birth to more than 20 slings...


----------



## Aztek




----------



## brachy

Hi

My A australis female  surprise me


----------



## ANTHONY.T




----------



## tabor

C gracilis male female... 







Couple of I mac's hiding  







3 way meal !  







Grab n' go !







Another 3 way.. different group..this time in a nice rocky climb 







Freshly molted Laoticus !


----------



## asa

johnny888 said:


> Thanks Asa. She's a nice mother too.She just gave birth to more than 20 slings...


Oh... it's good!  

Today I get my Hadagenes.
I hope will fem. (L1 now)


----------



## tabor

tabor said:


> C gracilis male female...
> (my last post)


edited out these photos because they were WAY too big... here are some of them resized, as well as some new ones:
C gracilis (1.1):





I. macs:





C. exilicauda group:






New arrivals:


----------



## Nikos

are you sure that's a donturus?
Its looks more like a O.dentatus to me


----------



## tabor

Positive on ID, mislabeled picture is what it is


----------



## tabor

lots of molts today:


















:clap:


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Formidable pics* tabor* and website :clap:


----------



## asa

*tabor*, super photos!


----------



## asa

Some pics of my scorps....

*Pandinus imperator* L2 and *Hadogenes paucidens* L1


----------



## BooYaKa

androctonus australis 


























leiurus quinquestriatus
















n-joy


----------



## i_like_scorps

Here are pics of my current kids.  Sorry if they aren't the "best" pics.  I was using a +7 macro lens (only 2" away) and I obviously didn't want to get tagged being so close to them so I backed off to +4 (about 4" away).  I took them free hand cause my tripod wouldn't bend down far enough for me to focus:

Leirus quinquestritatus:






Androctonus australis:






Paruroctonus boreus:


----------



## Murziukas

*They always need the same piece*

Vaejovis Spinigerus


----------



## brandontmyers

Those the guys I sent you?? If so, they are looking good. You may have some gravid females in there by the way..


----------



## Murziukas

Yes Brandon - those are the ones  Lovely scorpions, I really enjoy observing them. If I'm right - there was only one female from the survivors, but hopefully she will live long and will give me something to be proud about.


----------



## brandontmyers

Well, I will def. work on getting a few more guaranteed females for you.


----------



## Vfox

I wish I had a lil colony of these guys, lol. I've never owned an american scorp so far, not sure though, I love how tiny they are! I looked for two nights while I was out in Vegas (I'm from Pa) for these guys, along with the bark and hairy and found ZERO of any kind. Although I did find about 8 female black widows chillin in a local park in Henderson one night.


----------



## tabor

Hottentotta Jayakari






Orthochirus species - failed birth  






Uroplectes Planimanus






Liocheles Waig.






Gimpy..poor little guy lost his tail in a molt 






R. junceus female






R. junceus male






Failed molt by R. junceus to instar 7


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Nice Nice _Hottentotta jayakari_ pics :clap: , I like


----------



## Xaranx

Some of my newest additions, from tabor.


----------



## tabor

Looking good,nice coloration on that jacksoni


----------



## Vfox

Man, how do you guys get such nice shots?! Mine are always somewhat blurry or just not that nice looking, lol. Anyway here is my fat hopefully gravid femal Centruroides vittatus named Isis, one of the 5 I just got in, as well as another chilling by the heating closest to the camera in the last shot.


----------



## tabor

Vfox said:


> Man, how do you guys get such nice shots?! Mine are always somewhat blurry or just not that nice looking, lol.


Mine almost always don't look good, I take 150 pictures to get 10 - 15 good ones  just takes patience !


That female looks very gravid to me !


----------



## Aztek

Murziukas said:


> Vaejovis Spinigerus


I want some Vaejovis Spinigerus


----------



## Xaranx

Yeah it isn't easy, I took a a dozen to get that one b. jacksoni shot.  Just practice, the best camera is the one you use and know the most.  MP doesn't mean so much above 3-5.


----------



## Morkai




----------



## Elixxur

New bedding! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















The last one is of my dog wondering what Malik was doing


----------



## BooYaKa

Androctonus amoreuxi











Androctonus australis
















Androctonus mauritanicus


----------



## Xaranx

Fresh molt.


----------



## Vfox

I love the coloring on those guys!


----------



## Elixxur

i_like_scorps said:


> Here are pics of my current kids.  Sorry if they aren't the "best" pics.  I was using a +7 macro lens (only 2" away) and I obviously didn't want to get tagged being so close to them so I backed off to +4 (about 4" away).  I took them free hand cause my tripod wouldn't bend down far enough for me to focus:
> 
> Leirus quinquestritatus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Androctonus australis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paruroctonus boreus:




That Telson looks crazy in that second pic! WOW so long!


----------



## Vfox

Some more blurry additions for me. 

One of my Centruroides vittatus, right before I took this pic he was lifted off the ground, stretching his legs way up. It's only 85ºF though, so I doubt it's too hot. 







My tank with the bulb on, there are 3 on that one hunk of bark.






My Hadogenes paucidens Ra.






Ra flailing his leg about.


----------



## ANTHONY.T

*Pandinus with food*


----------



## Hasek

Some of my scorps...

Androctonus australis







Babycurus jacksoni







Buthacus arenicola







Centruroides vittatus







Hottentotta trilineatus







Mesobuthus gibbosus







Opistophthalmus boehmi







Pandinus imperator







Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Nungunugu

nice pics guys

Here are some of mine

Adult P.transvaalicus male






Subadult P.transvaalicus female just before molt






Subadult H.caboverdensis






Adult Pandinus imperator






3.instar P.imperator


----------



## P. Novak

*Thought I'd post this here as well..*

Hadrurus arizonensis, blacklight


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Nice collection nungunugu


----------



## Nungunugu

Thanks

I got some new ones.

male






female (hopefully gravid)





















And Parabuthus mossambicensis 2.instar
















And again


----------



## P. Novak

Wow great new additions. I would love to see some of your tank setups! They look really good.

Here's some more of mine..

_Babycurus jacksoni_











_Vaejovis spinigerus_


----------



## Jmugleston

*New addition:*

I was in St. George, UT and a friend of mine found this on his job site:










Basically I now have a desert hairy to add to the collection.


----------



## Murziukas

Margaritatus





Spinigerus










Best wishes (sorry, no photo for that)


----------



## dthbhk

2nd instar A. Bicolor.


----------



## Ameiva




----------



## ANTHONY.T

Nice detail of telson Karl :clap:


----------



## Ameiva

Thank's Anthony


----------



## Ameiva




----------



## ANTHONY.T

Fabulous _Centruroides barbudensis_ and shots :worship:


----------



## Ameiva




----------



## Vincent

great pics Karl


----------



## Ameiva

Thanks Vincent


----------



## Aztek

Boo.


----------



## Vfox

Erm, I think that one may have a bit of an issue.


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Oh great PSP


----------



## RoachGirlRen

One of my new emps wishing you a happy holiday season.


----------



## Vaughan69

My new emp, pretty sure its a female according to what ive read, but im by no means an expert... anyone elses opinion would be more than welcome... :worship:


----------



## 7mary3

Gonna need a ventral view, a close up.


----------



## Vaughan69

Will have to get one, dont want to bother her yet though, shes hiding away like a good pet hole lol


----------



## jeroenkooijman

2nd instar






2nd instar group hug






3rd instar






4th instar






Mature






Stinger


----------



## Brandelmouche

Beautiful pics Jeroen, congrat for new Kids, i love this species, thanks


----------



## Vaughan69

a few more of the princess lol


----------



## Grupofix

Hi there is my galery.


And a little question? Sombody selling some scorps in Europe?
thanx a lot. G


----------



## Tunedbeat




----------



## Tunedbeat

*3instars, group photo.*


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Really awesome photographs Tunedbeat :worship:


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Nice pic :clap:


----------



## brachy

Hi

A  australis  joung


----------



## GiX

My H.Judaicus


----------



## GiX

Tunedbeat said:


>


awesome photo :clap:


----------



## Aztek




----------



## Deadtomygirl

here are mine  i only have imperials, my girlfreind isnt so kean on anything else but one day i will get my way hahaha.


----------



## Fince

*Hadrurus spadix*


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Nice pic and view :clap:


----------



## ~Abyss~

*A.bicolor*


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Pandinus imperator


----------



## tikichick

Nice pics yall!

Here's my Striped Bark Scorpion (Centruroides vittatus) and her babies.

Squishy's house



















I had no idea she was preggers... then I pulled the rock back and saw this!







About a week later:







Growing:







Piggyback:







Meal time:







Family portrait:













Squishy, the mighty brainsucker













Shove it in your face, Squishy! Ew, lol.







Yummy!


----------



## Aztek

Those are awesome man!

I had two pregnant emps and both of them dropped their eggs/embryos. 

I suck.


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Euscorpius italicus






Leiurus quinquestriatus






Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis






Uroplectus planimanus






Bothriurus coriaceus






Heterometrus petersii






Androctonus amoreuxi






Androctonus amoreuxi


----------



## Vfox

That Uroplectus planimanus is a great looking scorp.


----------



## tikichick

My Pandinus imperator


----------



## Brendan

My Emperor Scorpion (pandinus imperator), which I bought two and a half weeks ago. He's still a bit shy, but he's really aggressive. I haven't handled him yet, and I've never seen him eat yet.

Enjoy! 

He was quite in a bad mood during his photoshoot, and now I think he is even in a worse mood now. I hope he forgives me!


----------



## Xaranx

P. Imperator













H. hottentotta juvie







H. caboverdensis







B. jacksoni

























Grosphus limbatus













Rhopalurus junceus































Very gravid B. jacksoni


----------



## scorpknight

My Androctonus spp.


----------



## Nungunugu

Looks more like a A.amoreuxi to me

Here a lot of pics again


----------



## Xaranx

R. junceus


----------



## Metsook

Leiurus quinquestraitus


----------



## Hawkeye

*Sex Organs*

This is a good pic of the sexual area.


----------



## Hawkeye

*My Two Emperors*

The Emperor Napoleon and Josephine. More added soon! I'm addicted!!


----------



## Hawkeye

*Learning*

Sorry, my two pics did not up load. Try again!


----------



## Tunedbeat

My B.jacksoni just hit fourth Instar. 

A few photos of the exoskeleton.


----------



## mkieff

Tunedbeat said:


> My B.jacksoni just hit fourth Instar.
> 
> A few photos of the exoskeleton.


Very impressive.   You have a nack for Photography.  Well taken.


----------



## GiX

Hottentotta judaicus






Tityus falconensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taki F&T

Has anybody noticed that scorpion's stings are the only thing that don't flouresce on them under UV light? I noticed skinheadave's UV pics had the exact same phenomenon as my Emperor. When I took my pics I was so upset that my Emperor had lost the sharp end of her sting. I rushed to take a closer look and the sting is there alright, it just doesn't appear under UV light.... Any ideas? :?


----------



## mkieff

*Heterometrus longimanus*

http://bp1.blogger.com/_DBOjKeIuItE/R5pwTVm8JwI/AAAAAAAAANU/5am1b0UhZRY/s1600-h/IMG_9069.JPG

http://bp2.blogger.com/_DBOjKeIuItE/R5pwTlm8JxI/AAAAAAAAANc/yLKZqdZEAag/s1600-h/IMG_9079.JPG


----------



## mkieff

*Hadogenes paucidens*

http://bp3.blogger.com/.../IMG_9073.JPG


----------



## arks

A. mauritanicus







B. jacksoni


----------



## Aztek

Tunedbeat said:


> My B.jacksoni just hit fourth Instar.
> 
> A few photos of the exoskeleton.


Wow:worship: :worship:


----------



## crixalis

wow..wow..wow..
thats all i can say^^


----------



## crixalis

my L.australiasiae





h.Longimanus


----------



## David Burns

R.junceus


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Wow,

Nice pic and colony 

Congrats :clap: 

Anthony.T


----------



## jen1302

*My Tailless Whip*

Only one i have is a Tailless Whip but looking into getting Emperor.


----------



## Assamita

Some pics of my arizonensis:

























And I didn't took the shot of this one. I think the one who did it may be here. I think is Nazgul's as I bought this trilineatus to a German guy named Alex, as Nazgul is, and he sent me this pic:


----------



## Xaranx

Hottentotta caboverdensis 5i







Hottentotta Hottentotta 5i (light morph)






Grosphus limbatus 5i






Hottentotta judaicus











Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Zdravko

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3908/scorpibigaf1.jpg
Here's my very first scorpion - Hottentotta hottentotta, i'm very happy having it  It's rather small but on this pic it looks like a real monster hahah


----------



## Mr. Quick

Xaranx, in the pic of your H. Judaicus, I noticed one scorp climbing the enclosure. It that a plastic shoe box or sterlite container, etc? H. Judaicus can't climb the walls of a glass aquarium can they?


----------



## hellias

*Hottentotta Judaicus*






*Tityus Stigmurus*











*Hottentotta Jayakari Jayakari*











*Tityus Serrulatus*
















*Tityus Asthenes
*
















*Hadogenes tryglodytes
*


----------



## Tzayad

My new baby!

Vaejovis spinigerus


----------



## angelob

b. jacksoni 4i












h. longi


----------



## Xaranx

Babycurus jacksoni

























H. caboverdensis













H. hottentotta, light morph













Hottentotta judaicus



















Grosphus limbatus













Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Nazgul

Assamita said:


> ...
> And I didn't took the shot of this one. I think the one who did it may be here. I think is Nazgul's as I bought this trilineatus to a German guy named Alex, as Nazgul is, and he sent me this pic:...


Hi,

you won´t believe it but Alex is actually a pretty common name in Germany  . Those Hottentotta pics are not mine.

Vaejovis punctatus male


Vaejovis punctatus female


Vaejovis punctatus carrying scorplings


female of Vaejovis sp. Jalisco, V. intrepidus, I guess


----------



## Tunedbeat

*B. jacksoni*


----------



## hauser

*Centruroides meisei*


----------



## hauser

Parabuthus villosus





Parabuthus villosus 'black morph'





Parabuthus pallidus





Parabuthus schlechteri





Buthoscorpio politus





Androctonus australis





Buthacus arenicola





Hottentotta jayakari





Uroplectes olivaceus


----------



## Tunedbeat

What a beauty!!
Those C. meisei are amazing.


----------



## CorsePerVita

paruroctonus boreus captured as I got him before I got him in the tank I had for him... sorry for the not-so detailed pic.  It's the only decent one I have of him.


----------



## electrophyste

here is my collection 
Pandinus imperator











Pandinus cavimanus











Heterometrus spiniferis






Hadogenes troglodytes 






Mesobuthus martensi


----------



## G. Carnell

loads of nice pics.. some interesting species nowadays ;o


----------



## bjaeger

Another Pandinus imperator


----------



## Androctonus_bic

@ Electro: Your Hadogenes is a paucidens not a roglodytes.

Cheers 
Carles


----------



## electrophyste

Androctonus_bic said:


> @ Electro: Your Hadogenes is a paucidens not a roglodytes.
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


Thank you my bad


----------



## Chondro3000

*Look for scorpions*

Hi im in south afrika and im looking for androctonus amoreuxi and androctonus australis and i can trade u parabuthus transvaalicus, parabuthus granulatus, parabuthus mosambicus, and uraplectus sp


----------



## fartkowski

Our first scorpion.


----------



## JeffX

My Emps newborns.


----------



## ManicDan

*Scorp Eat Scorp World*

I got some pictures of when my P Cavimanus was eating my P Imperator.  Didn't know I shouldn't of housed them until two days before Tenacious ate Rabbit.  But the pictures were very interesting.  Also there's a video on the video thread.
Sorry for the fuzziness, read about taking UV light pictures after taking it.


----------



## Assamita

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> you won´t believe it but Alex is actually a pretty common name in Germany  . Those Hottentotta pics are not mine.


Yes, I realized later as I saw you in the other forum with the same nickname and avatar than here. Just a coincidence, sorry.

By the way:

_Hottentotta jayakari_












_Parabuthus transvaalicus_. Adult female. The pearl of my collection. She eats like hell, while the male is in hunger strike  
He is quite smaller and I don't dare to join them as I'd like


















Pick-a-boo


----------



## electrophyste

ManicDan said:


> I got some pictures of when my P Cavimanus was eating my P Imperator.  Didn't know I shouldn't of housed them until two days before Tenacious ate Rabbit.  But the pictures were very interesting.  Also there's a video on the video thread.
> Sorry for the fuzziness, read about taking UV light pictures after taking it.


So Im not an expert or anything but i think someone else should clarify this

Your  Emperor was not an Emperor. If you look at the remaining Claw its to narrow and is smooth not ridged i think it was a Heterometrus spinifer or a Heterometrus longimanus. 

  Plus those pictures make me kinda sad


----------



## Rosenkreuz

electrophyste said:


> Your  Emperor was not an Emperor. If you look at the remaining Claw its to narrow and is smooth not ridged i think it was a Heterometrus spinifer or a Heterometrus longimanus.


The telson is showing right between the claws on the ground. It's a cream colored, so AFAIK, that rules out Heterometrus species.

It looks like it was an immature _P. imperator_.


----------



## electrophyste

Rosenkreuz said:


> The telson is showing right between the claws on the ground. It's a cream colored, so AFAIK, that rules out Heterometrus species.
> 
> It looks like it was an immature _P. imperator_.


i still think it might not be... the claw looks nothing like an emperor.. but what do i know


----------



## electrophyste

looked at my emps a lil bit more it does look like one


----------



## ManicDan

Yeah he was just a young emperor, if he was another species at least I got a bargain lunch (emperors being more common for pricing)  =/


----------



## MooSmoo

Our scorps.. Is the Asian Forest correctly IDed?

Pandinus Imperator

Heterometrus Longimanus

Heterometrus Longimanus Pedipalp


----------



## MooSmoo

found out its a Heterometrus Spinifer


----------



## hauser

*Parabuthus schlechteri*


----------



## bjaeger

That's one awesome looking scorp, hauser!


----------



## Fauxshow

WOW @ hauser

Nice body of work


----------



## G. Carnell

stunning scorp there..


looks like a permanent post moult colour


----------



## hauser

*Parabuthus granulatus*

adult male from Namibia


----------



## bjaeger

That's insane


----------



## A.O.

OMG, this is awesome!!! i want it soooo bad~(it's color is great, and he got not much hair~ it's my perfect type!)


----------



## Vfox

Nice shots, the spotlight method seems to work well for invert photos.


----------



## Killer406

Love the effect of the spotlight aswell, it gives it that type mode of scorpians being creepy and all that. 

:clap:

Not that there creepy its just lots of people think that who dont own scorpians. 
Love the pics


----------



## bjaeger

Pshhhh... They're not creepy. ;P


----------



## Killer406

I know there not but people who dont own them like my mum think there creepy, is that true or is it just me lol


----------



## bjaeger

Yup. It's true. 90% of people that don't own them think they're either creepy or stupid. :evil:


----------



## Killer406

If only people would notice that there amazing invertibrates, which make mad pets:}


----------



## dangriga

*Centruroides nitidus*

My Centruroides nitidus female, wich received young last week:












  

The morther has 9 youngs.

Greetings from switzerland:
dangriga


----------



## olafp

*scorpions of Madagascar photos*

Hi,
I have posted a fair number of pictures of rarely seen Madagascar scorpions in my Webshots invertebrate albums:
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/563595111bUbGkA
Also pictures of other nice Mada invertebrates there!
Olaf P.
Antananarivo


----------



## P.Portela

This is my new baby.

I received this morning. Thanks to Carles (Androctonus_Bic).


----------



## ~Androctonus~

P.Portela said:


> This is my new baby.
> 
> I received this morning. Thanks to Carles (Androctonus_Bic).


that's not a.bicolor.
look alike h.judaicus.


----------



## P.Portela

Yes, i know, is a H.judaicus, but the boy who sell me, his name in AB is "Androctonsu_bic".

Thanks


----------



## dubaiboyz

thanks bro. for posting. its all wonderful pictures.


----------



## hauser

Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Strix

Beautiful Pictures.

I took my first blacklight picture of my new Pandinus imperator a few minutes ago...  ;P


----------



## LongDucDong

I havent posted any pics in awhile, here is my contribution to the thread:


----------



## bjaeger

Nice shots, LDD!


----------



## LongDucDong

bjaeger said:


> Nice shots, LDD!


Thank you.


----------



## Cederik

Hallo Michael,mein Name ist Horst aus Deutschland.Ich habe diesen Weg von Parabuthus (Gianluca) erhalten,weil ich dich fragen wollte ob du noch Buthus mardochei besitzt und diese auch zum Verkauf anbietest.
Würde es dir etwas ausmachen mich per E-Mail anzuschreiben?
Meine Adresse dazu lautet: cederik25802@yahoo.de
Viele Grüße Horst


----------



## tabor

Grosphus munching:


----------



## Aztek

Post these on the scorpion vs tarantula topic in the T forum


----------



## Blade Runner

Euscorpius spec.




Hottentotta caboverdensis:











Best regards
Blade Runner


----------



## bjaeger

Amazing pics, Blade Runner! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cederik

*Buthus mardochei*



Michael said:


> Buthus mardochei :}


Hallo Michael!
Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut,deshalb hoffe ich das du Deutsch sprechen und schreiben kannst.
Parabuthus (Gianluca) aus Bayern hat mich auf diese Anzeige von dir aufmerksam gemacht.
Ich würde gern mehr über den Buthus mardochei erfahren,Haltungsparameter,Herkunft usw.
Falls du Lust hast zu antworten,bitte ich dies per E-Mail zu tun:
cederik25802@yahoo.de
Viele Grüße
Horst


----------



## Aztek

Amazing shots everyone.


----------



## Mr. Quick

bjaeger said:


> Amazing pics, Blade Runner! Thanks for sharing


+1 Absoutely beautiful, clear pics. And gorgeous scorps too!


----------



## LadyRiotControl

*One of my new babies!!!*







Got three of these today, 2F & 1M, scorpio maurus palmatus. so feisty they're ace! Had scorpions before but this time i have a black light and they glow sooooooo luminous green! First time i've seen scorps under UV in real life.


----------



## tabor

H. cabo lunch:






A family that eats together:






Hopefully breeds together (1.2 Grosphus mad.):


----------



## bjaeger

Nice pics. I wish I was allowed to have roaches in the house.

*sigh*


----------



## tabor

bjaeger said:


> Nice pics. I wish I was allowed to have roaches in the house.
> 
> *sigh*


Tell wife/mom/girl they are beetles


----------



## bjaeger

Ohhhhh she'll know what they are! but that is a good idea


----------



## tabor

Just some centruroides action:


----------



## crpy

tabor said:


> H. cabo lunch:
> 
> 
> A family that eats together:
> 
> 
> Hopefully breeds together (1.2 Grosphus mad.):
> 
> 
> nice pics


----------



## hauser

Hottentotta caboverdensis






Hottentotta jayakari






Hottentotta tamulus






Hottentotta trilineatus






Leiurus quinquestriatus






Nebo yemenensis






Parabuthus mossambicensis






Parabuthus planicauda


----------



## hauser

1.0 Parabuthus villosus (Namibia)


----------



## bjaeger

Wow! That has to be the hairiest scorpion that I've ever seen! Where do you get them from?


----------



## LadyRiotControl

serious case of a 5 o'clock shadow lmao!!! I aint seen one of them before but looks pretty awesome


----------



## LadyRiotControl

*Urophonius Granulatus*

here's my new baby. He's soooo tiny compared to my other scorps, about 2cm if that. Still trying to find info on these, I have emailed Jan ove rein for when he gets back off holiday but if anyone comes across anything please let me know.

Anyway he was supposed to be delivered on saturday, but royal mail and their cr*p service meant that he didn't arrive until this morning. Some what dehydrated to say the least. But as soon as he went in the critter keeper he had a big drink... then promptly hunted down a 2i black cricket, stung it 8 times and went under some pieces of bark to eat in peace. So Sweet!

(apologies for the focus... the marco setting on camera aint that good on something this small!!!)


----------



## dangriga

50 2. instar P.transvaalicus youngs:


----------



## Thongy

any of them for sale or trade?


----------



## tabor

One of many Centruroides breeding projects I have going:


----------



## bengerno

Liocheles waigensis, really nice little speciesnom













Isometrus maculatus, another small species from Asia


----------



## dangriga

Thongy said:


> any of them for sale or trade?


Sorry. But i'm from switzerland. And i can't send them to america.

:wall: :wall: :wall: 

Greetings,
dangriga


----------



## Thongy

^that doesnt look like one


----------



## Pterygotus

Thongy, this is Nebo hierichonticus.


----------



## tabor




----------



## tabor

Some more of my breeding projects, with any luck, some will be available in Spring!


----------



## tabor




----------



## tabor




----------



## Aztek

Thanks for the previews.


----------



## bjaeger

Definitely some sweet scorps, tabor! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tabor

Thanks! Only took me 6 weeks to get back on my feet 

6 weeks ago I owned ZERO scorps, having sold them off thinking I was moving to Japan. :wall:


----------



## v4climber

Haha, wow... Quite a recovery.


----------



## tabor

Forgot one.







Possibly gravid? Let's hope so!


----------



## tabor

Some second instars. I still need to work on my macro shots, in my defense this was under a full spectrum bulb not the sun like my earlier pics from today!


----------



## v4climber

R. laticauda looks amazing... Nice camera too by the way, using macro feature/lens?


----------



## tabor

v4climber said:


> R. laticauda looks amazing... Nice camera too by the way, using macro feature/lens?


Just basic camera ($200) and sunlight or a full spectrum bulb, which is what I used for the R. laticauda.


----------



## GideonSmith08

*Pics.*

Mine:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9874&catid=newimages

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9873&c=newimages

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9872&catid=newimages


----------



## dangriga

Euscorpius alpha with 1. instars:

First female:













Second female:


----------



## dangriga

Two other E.alphas just gave birth today:


----------



## tabor

Heteronebo portoricensis - Breeding setup

















Freshly molted T. stigmurus, hiding out from his 4 brothers







Some gravid OSN's:







P. pallidus 3i


----------



## Aztek




----------



## hauser

Nebo yemenensis


----------



## dangriga

Rhopalurus junceus with 1.instars:







Rhopalurus junceus with 2. instars:













2. instar Euscorpius italicus:







2. instar Euscorpius alpha:







Subadult Parabuthus villosus female:


----------



## SeanCasey

Pandinus Imperator






Smeringurus Mesaensis






Babycurus Jacksoni


----------



## Mako16

Here is my little Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## SeanCasey

Hadrurus Spadix:






Centruroides Hentzi: (Very small currently. A hair bigger than the O. Asper below.






Hadogenes Paucidens: Entertaing to watch so far, does some pretty goofy things.






Ospithacanthus Asper: This guy is currently really small. The cricket that it has is a pinhead.


----------



## dangriga

Spermatophores of _E.alpha_ and _E.italicus_:







Mating of _E.italicus_:







I've never saw a sting as long as this one before:  :wink: 







_E.italicus_ with 1.instars:







_E.italicus_ with 2. instars:


----------



## SeanCasey

More:

Tityus Falconensis:






Uroplectes Planimarus: (freshly molted)






Centruroides Chiapenensis: (Gravid)


----------



## Harashil

Salvete 

Buthus mariefrancae 0.1






Hottentotta conspersus 1.2






H. jayakari 0.1






H. minax 0.1






Uroplectes olivaceus 1.1






Rhopalurus junceus 0.1 with youngs






Centruroides infamatus 2.1






C. bani 0.3






C. balsasensis 0.0.1 Instar 4






Isometrus maculatus 0.1 with youngs







Greetings
Mark


----------



## Mako16




----------



## drewd1987

Here is my thirsty P. Imperator. Unfortunatly all I have is my 1.3 mega pixel camera phone.


----------



## bjaeger

Very nice shot, WebMaster. The detail and quality are both amazing


----------



## Mako16

bjaeger said:


> Very nice shot, WebMaster. The detail and quality are both amazing


Thank you sir


----------



## zakyeo

mine
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## calum

wow. i'm exploding with uncontrolable laughder.


----------



## *Parabuthus*

Hello.


Female _Parabuthus liosoma_



Young Male _P. villosus_


----------



## dangriga

Centruroides meisei with youngs:



















Enjoy!


----------



## dangriga

Tityus stigmurus with youngs:


----------



## bhamgreg

my pandinus imperator


----------



## bjaeger

One of my new 3i LQ's:


----------



## Aztek




----------



## dangriga

T.stigmurus with 2.instars:







C.meisei with 2.instars:


----------



## Aztek




----------



## bjaeger

Dope tat


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*Babycurus gigas, Hottentotta sp /UGANDA/, undet. BRASIL, Rhopalurus(?)/Brasil*






[/URL]


----------



## crixalis

*isometrus maculatus*






adult pair





4instar





3instar





2instar


and some of my of my liocheles australiasiae











adults










one big happy family


----------



## Naetze

*Rhopalurus pintoi*

Hi guys,
enjoys this nice species from Guyana.

Take care
Martin


----------



## dopehand

My momma empy just gave birth to 12 little ones.


----------



## hauser

*Grosphus grandidieri*


----------



## Jarekk

*Tityus falconensis with 1st inst*


----------



## hauser

Parabuthus transvaalicus molting to 4. instar


----------



## G. Carnell

got a few nice species recently, thanks to some old contacts and persuasion!


poor pics atm, hopefully will get some nice ones once my camera is fixed, macro on these ones was terrible 

Heterometrus mysorensis (Adult female)






Heterometrus gravimanus (Adult female)


----------



## monty_

hauser said:


> Parabuthus transvaalicus molting to 4. instar


Very nice! Looks female.


----------



## Aztek

C.Gracilis







A.Australis






P.Trans






C.Elegans






A.Bicolor


----------



## Naetze

*Brachistosternus castroi red form*

Hi,
we got this one from Chile, Atacama desert.

Enjoy it,
Martin


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

By peter_grabowitz


By peter_grabowitz


By peter_grabowitz


By peter_grabowitz


----------



## Naetze

*Parabuthus mossambicensis*

by M. Thierer-Lutz 
_born to be eaten_


----------



## dangriga

Tityus stigmurus 3.instar:







T.stigmurus 2.instar and 3.instar:







Centruroides meisei 2.instar:


----------



## Naetze

*Bothriurus cf. dumayi*

Atacama desert, Chile
by Martin Thierer-Lutz


----------



## winter_in_tears

Brian S said:


> Parabuthus liosoma


beautiful scorpion!


----------



## Aztek

Naetze said:


> Atacama desert, Chile
> by Martin Thierer-Lutz


Awesome! Nice translucent color.


----------



## calum

Playing around with the Emp


----------



## winter_in_tears

Emps are so freakin' cool! Even tho they are overrated.


----------



## Poldi

Androctonus crassicauda





Androctonus amoreuxi





Androctonus australis





Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## Mako16

H.arizonensis


----------



## GiX

Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## calum

this is the only scorpion I'll ever get to stay still for more than 2 seconds to take some decent(ish) shots.     but, Emps are still pretty neat if you take some close up's.


----------



## Oasis Inverts

*B.jacksoni with scorplings*


----------



## hauser

Orthochirus innesi (Oman)












Compsobuthus brevimanus (Yemen)


----------



## G. Carnell

hey

first off, very nice compsobuthus pics 



heres one of my newly moulted Heterometrus mysorensis males:







edit.. resizing


----------



## GiX

Tityus stigmurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## calum




----------



## hauser

0.1 Parabuthus villosus (Namibia)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## white_feather

Androctonus australis:


----------



## dangriga

Sorry, but this substrate?!  :wall:


----------



## white_feather

Huh? I am lost.


----------



## hauser

1.1 Parabuthus villosus (Namibia) mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangriga

P.pallidus 5.instar:



















A.baluchicus:













T.bahiensis:













R.junceus with 1.instar:



















C.meisei 4.instar:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexi

ok, i have no pics to post right now, but I am drunk waiting at the airport, and I just  gotta say the last dozen or so pics at least  are just breath taking.  In the next few months I will try to find some Vaejovis carolinianus to post - just moved to Virginia.  Any suggestions on where are appreciated.


----------



## hauser

more Centruroides infamatus pics​

















more Hottentotta trilineatus pics​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangriga

Parabuthus pallidus 5.instar:



















Rhopalurus junceus 4.instar freshly molted:



















Parabuthus transvaalicus 4.instar freshly molted:







Parabuthus transvaalicus 5.instar freshly molted:













Juvenil Centruroides bicolor:













3.instar Hottentotta caboverdensis:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## calum

everyone loves moult pics


----------



## dangriga

Tityus stigmurus with 1.instars:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangriga

5.instar P.pallidus freshly molted:













5.instar P.pallidus:













3.instar H.caboverdensis:













C.meisei 4.instar:













5.instar T.bahiensis (adult?):







C.meisei brood Nr.4:



















C.meisei brood Nr.5:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rd_07

8i c.bicolor








dec 15, 2008










finally feb 28,2009










7i h. longimanus






8i h.longimanus









thanks for looking, not very good pics though


----------



## dangriga

That's amazing!!!

T.stigmurus 2.instar:



















R.junceus 2.instar:



















C.meisei 2.instar:













0.1 C.bicolor freshly molted. Now adult:


----------



## GiX

Leiurus quinquestriatus fresh molted to i8.


----------



## dangriga

_C.arctimanus:_

0.1:







1.0:







_C.chiapanensis:_

Mating couple:













(video to follow)

_C.infamatus:_

Juvenil:







_C.ornatus:_

2.instar:







_R.princeps:_

Female:













Mating couple:

























(video to follow)

_P.schlechteri:_

3.instar:































_P.transvaalicus_ adult male - freshly molted:







_T.magnimanus:_

Juvenil:







_T.serrulatus:_

5.instar:


----------



## hauser

0.1 Parabuthus villosus `oranje morph` (Namibia) 6. instar 























more _Parabuthus villosus_ `oranje morph` pics​


----------



## hauser

1.0 Hottentotta salei 

















more _Hottentotta salei_ pics​


----------



## hauser

some ultraviolet light pics:

















more ultraviolet pics​


----------



## Maikardaaion

_Heterometrus cyaneus_, little one:








_Heterometrus cyaneus_, another, yet older youngling:








_Heterometrus cyaneus_, adult female from Jawa:














_Heterometrus mysorensis_, subadult female:














_Heterometrus petersii_, adult female:














_Heterometrus spinifer_, adult female:














_Heterometrus swammerdami_, subadult male:


----------



## dangriga

C.nitidus with brood:

























C.chiapanensis juvenil:







C.gracilis 5.instar:







C.bicolor mating (I'm afraid, it wasn't successfull. Next week, we'll give it another try ):

























E.alpha 2.instar:







T.serrulatus juvenil:







T.stigmurus freshly molted into 5.instar:


----------



## dangriga

I've totally forgotten to post the R.junceus Mating pics. So here they are:

























Video to follow!


----------



## dangriga

Parabuthus transvaalicus Mating (video to follow):































P.transvaalicus adult male:







C.gracilis adult male:







C.vittatus adult male:







P.schlechteri 3.instar:













And another C.nitidus brood. The litter size is between 26 and 30 scorplings:



















One scorpling was on the bark. But it wasn't a big deal to put it back on the mothers back:


----------



## calum

wow dangriga, awesome! you have some seriously cool breeding going on there.


----------



## dangriga

calum said:


> wow dangriga, awesome! you have some seriously cool breeding going on there.


Thank you so much!


----------



## gratian_666

Euscorpius italicus






By gratian_666, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-04-02

lunch time 





By gratian_666, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-04-09


----------



## Scorpfanatic

G. Carnell said:


> hey
> 
> first off, very nice compsobuthus pics
> 
> 
> 
> heres one of my newly moulted Heterometrus mysorensis males:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit.. resizing


nice geroge, still into hetros yeay?? haha


----------



## mapleleaf




----------



## Nikos

mapleleaf said:


>


the gruesome face of death...
just of curiosity, why bother setting a dead animal to pose like that?


----------



## mapleleaf

lol-its not dead-i believe i caught it grooming itself,the picture was taken just as it went after a hopper


----------



## dangriga

mapleleaf said:


> lol-its not dead-i believe i caught it grooming itself,the picture was taken just as it went after a hopper


I'd also say it dies in a few days..


Here some new pictures:

C.balsaensis:













H.caboverdensis with brood after 6 months of pregnancy:



















T.magnimanus freshly molted:







B.gigas male:


----------



## alexi

dangriga said:


> I'd also say it dies in a few days..


why?  It looks fine to me.  Tails not out straight, it doesn't have any wierd stuff hanging off of it or bulging out of it.


----------



## Naetze

*Brachistosternus sp. black*

Hi,
latest import from Chile: Brachistosternus sp. black

Have a nice weekend,
Martin


----------



## H. laoticus

Naetze said:


> Hi,
> latest import from Chile: Brachistosternus sp. black
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> Martin


nice, gorgeous scorp you got there!


----------



## Gracilis

thats a awesome scorp!! wow


----------



## ErikWestblom

Hottentotta judaicus with freshly caught dinner. Can't remember if the specimen is 4i or 5i... probably 4i.


----------



## marvs08

Maikardaaion said:


> _Heterometrus swammerdami_, subadult male:


Just curious on his size... How big is he in inches? Thanks!


----------



## buthidae

dangriga said:


> I'd also say it dies in a few days..
> 
> 
> Here some new pictures:
> 
> C.balsaensis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.caboverdensis with brood after 6 months of pregnancy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.magnimanus freshly molted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.gigas male:


 
Very nice pictures, and animals! Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## Maikardaaion

_Heterometrus gravimanus_ adult female








_Heterometrus gravimanus_ adult male.
































They mated last night 


_Heterometrus longimanus_ adult male:








Close:








Closer:








Reached the limit of my lens...








Telson:






















The male _Heterometrus swammerdami_ on last pictures is not that big - aprox. 6 inches... But he'll grow


----------



## kupo969

@Maikardaaion: Wow, amazing pictures and scorps. What camera do you use?


----------



## Maikardaaion

I use Canon Eos 400D + Tamaron 90mm Macro lens + custom made diffusor


----------



## Ratman667

Leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## Maikardaaion

_Heterometrus gravimanus_ on pictures above is not _Heterometrus gravimanus_ but _Heterometrus phipsoni_...

Sorry for this mistake.


----------



## buthidae

Hello!

P transvaalicus female 6 instar.



http://www.buthidae.neobase.hu


----------



## dangriga

_Rhopalurus princeps_ 2.instar:

























_Centruroides elegans_ 2.instar:



















_Tityus stigmurus _2.instar:







_Tityus bahiensis_ Mating:













_Tityus zulianus_ 3.instar:







_Centruroides bicolor_:







1.0 _Parabuthus transvaalicus_:







_Androctonus baluchicus_:







_Centruroides nitidus_ brood Nr.6:  













_Centruroides arctimanus_ brood:


----------



## buthidae

Androctonus australis "hector"
2 instar


hector.jpg (1.1 MB)


----------



## dangriga

_Centruroides arctimanus_ with 2.instars:







_Centruroides infamatus_ mating:

























_Centruroides elegans_ brood Nr.2:













_Centruroides elegans_ mating:



















1.0 _Centruroides elegans_:













3.instar _Centruroides nigrescens_:













_Centruroides nitidus_ with 2.instars:













3.instar _Heterometrus mysorensis_ freshly molted:













_Hottentotta caboverdensis_ subadult:







4.instar _Parabuthus schlechteri_:







_Rhopalurus princeps_ with 2.instars:







2.instar _Rhopalurus princeps_:













Enjoy!

Greetings, Roman


----------



## buthidae

_0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus 6 instar_


----------



## buthidae

0.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## buthidae

0.1 P transvaalicus 6 instar


----------



## hauser

1.0 Androctonus australis (Egypt)
























1.0 Androctonus baluchicus (Pakistan)












0.1 Parabuthus pallidus (Kenya)












Parabuthus villosus 2.instar (Namibia)


----------



## dangriga

*Last week:*

P.schlechteri 5.instar:







C.arctimanus brood Nr. 2:







C.meisei brood Nr. 12:







P.villosus "black" freshly molted:







*this week:*

C.meisei mating:







C.chiapanensis brood Nr. 1:







C.arctimanus brood Nr. 2, 2.instar:



















C.meisei brood Nr. 12, 2.instar:







R.junceus 1.0 adult freshly molted:







... with a subadult female (left):







Enjoy!

Greetings, Roman


----------



## dangriga

H.caboverdensis molting into 6.instar:


----------



## dangriga

_Parabuthus transvaalicus_ with brood:



















The male who lives in the same terrarium took 2 of the youngs and ate them:













_Centruroides elegans_ with brood:













_Centruroides elegans_ 3.instar:







_Parabuthus transvaalicus_ molting into 6.instar:

























Subadult _Parabuthus transvaalicus_ female:













5.instar _Parabuthus schlechteri_:







5.instar _Parabuthus villosus_ "black" with cricket:







5.instar _Rhopalurus junceus_ with roach (_Phoetalia pallida_):







_Heterometrus mysorensis_ juvenil :







Freshly molted juvenil _Leiurus quinquestriatus_ :



















Our molt- collection. There are about 300 molts:


----------



## Gracilis

hahahah oh my god thats a ton of molts.....


----------



## The_Sandman

*Deathdealer & Shedevils  haven*






i keep them apart since the male is overly agressive.


----------



## Phantomias2k

Buthus occitanus with first meal after molting to supposedly adulthood


----------



## mkieff

*My Webcam*

I have setup a scorpion webcam.  You can view it by going to http://www.scorpionwebcam.com


----------



## H. laoticus

haha cool man.
This is a great idea if other people want to observer different scorpion species that they're not able to obtain!


----------



## kupo969

mkieff said:


> I have setup a scorpion webcam.  You can view it by going to http://www.scorpionwebcam.com


Cool idea. I bet it would work better with a colony instead of a single scorp.


----------



## hauser

Orthochirus innesi (Oman) 




































more _Orthochirus innesi_ pics​


----------



## H. laoticus

nice pics!

didn't know people had these in communal setups, but looks sweet.


----------



## hauser

H. Laoticus said:


> nice pics!
> didn't know people had these in communal setups, but looks sweet.


thanx!
I never had any problems, keeping adult Orthochirus sp. communal. i keep juveniles separated, i just put em together for the pics.


----------



## jrodrick4

Hi everyone,

Thanks for sharing such nice photos.


----------



## H. laoticus

jrodrick4 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for sharing such nice photos.


very nice scorpion


----------



## Leetplayer

Female






Male


----------



## dimocritus

wow, very nice thread  

...my only scorpion - banal imperator(l2)













old photos (l1)
http://i28.tinypic.com/2lld8c8.jpg 
http://i26.tinypic.com/6icgnb.jpg 
http://i30.tinypic.com/4ue2p4.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/qxlagy.jpg 
http://i35.tinypic.com/v4v4o6.jpg


----------



## saxman146

Wow buddy, you have a very nice camera....


----------



## hauser

0.1 Parabuthus raudus (Namibia)


----------



## H. laoticus

nice pics
never noticed the ridges on the chelae

interesting pairs of eyes too

Macros are awesome!


----------



## hauser

Parabuthus raudus (Namibia)


----------



## dangriga

Update with high definition pictures:

new to our collection: Hottentotta trilineatus
new to our collection: Centruroides spec. 'Baharona'
Tityus stigmurus brood picture 1
Tityus stigmurus brood picture 2
Androctonus baluchicus couple (Left female, right male)
Centruroides arctimanus molting into 3.instar

I forgot to make pictures from Centruroides margaritatus, a scorpion also new to our collection.

Greetings, Roman


----------



## TomM

*C. vittatus (adult male)*

cleaning after a kill:


----------



## H. laoticus

TomTheBugGuy said:


> cleaning after a kill:


nice pic 
btw, what happened to KenTheBugGuy? Are you his brother?


----------



## TomM

*no bro*

I'm actually don't even personally know Ken.  He's just where I got my first T and I couldn't think of a good username, and my name is Tom and I am a "Bug Guy" so I thought it fit.


----------



## hauser

Hottentotta gentili




























































more _Hottentotta gentili_ pics​


----------



## Dingus

Newbie here. 

Species?

My expertise is more in beetles, but I ran across this guy under some bark (N Oregon, Columbia Gorge area). I believe it was a Northern Scorpion. It was spring, and he/she was quite active---tried to run down to my arm as I took some pics with the other arm.

How can I use the "insert image" choice from the toolbar, if the pics are on my home computer? Or, how do I post a gallery here?

Thanks!


----------



## Dingus

OK, maybe this will help:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=48782


----------



## Dingus

OK, sorry about all the posts on the same thing, but I am learning my way around here. I also selected the wrong family on one of the pics, if it is indeed a Northern scorpion. I uploaded all 4 of the pics I took of the specimen into MY Gallery:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=48782

So, can anyone confirm the ID?


----------



## Mako16

*Hadrurus arizonensis*


----------



## lester

*Parabuthus Transvaalicus*

Parabuthus Transvaalicus


----------



## dangriga

C.arctimanus:







C.infamatus:













C.balsasensis:







H.tamulus:































E.italicus:







H.trilineatus:







P.villosus 1.0 adult:


----------



## Koh_

*b.jacksoni scorplings*

b.jacksoni scorplings


----------



## lester




----------



## gromgrom

my male emperor scorpion, Goldar


----------



## H. laoticus

Goldar from power rangers???

He was freaking awesome!


----------



## gromgrom

H. laoticus said:


> Goldar from power rangers???
> 
> He was freaking awesome!


yup!!!
his girlfriend whom he loves is named scorpina

at least in zyurangers, they were married and had a kid. lol.
hoping for a nice brood


----------



## hauser

0.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus (Yemen)






























more _Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus_ pics​


----------



## hauser

Rhopalurus princeps (Dominican Republic)






























more _Rhopalurus princeps_ pics​


----------



## RyoKenzaki

Centruroides Margaritatus 7instar


----------



## hauser

Parabuthus mossambicensis (Mozambique)










































more _Parabuthus mossambicensis_ pics​


----------



## dangriga

HIGH DEFINITION:

T.bahiensis 1
T.bahiensis 2
T.bahiensis 3
T.bahiensis 4
T.bahiensis 5
C.chiapanensis 1
C.chiapanensis 2
C.chiapanensis 3
C.balsasensis
H.gentili 1
H.gentili 2
H.gentili 3
H.mysorensis


----------



## hauser

1.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus (Yemen)










































more _Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus_ pics​


----------



## dangriga

C.bicolor (The real ones, not c.margaritatus!!) brood. 

1
2
3
4
5
6


----------



## Koh_

*androctonus crassicauda*

androctonus crassicauda freshly molted.

unfortunately it died 2weeks after the last molt without any reason.


----------



## dangriga

C.bicolor:

1 
2 
3 
4 

By the way: The litter size was 40.

C.infamatus:

1 
2 

T.bahiensis 2.instar first meal:

1


----------



## sfpearl300z

Here's some high res:

I hope the forum has an autoresize or a thumbnail cause these are huge.

P. Trans, adult female, possibly gravid



















H. Arizonesis, adult male


----------



## hauser

1.0 Grosphus grandidieri (Madagascar) 




































more _Grosphus grandidieri_ pics​


----------



## hauser

1.0 Parabuthus granulatus (Namibia)
























more _Parabuthus granulatus_ pics​


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

Your pics are what inspired me to get a G. grandidieri. To say the least, these are the best pics yet. Just wow. Amazing job.


----------



## Jorpion

Absolutely incredible pictures guys! I mean, WOW! Those closeup shots are stunning. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hauser

1.0 Parabuthus schlechteri (Namibia)




































more _Parabuthus schlechteri_ pics​


----------



## hauser

more uv-light pics​


----------



## dangriga

0.1 P.villosus typical adult + pregnant:













1.0 C.sculpturatus 'gertschi':







0.1 C.sculpturatus 'gertschi':







1.0 C.sculpturatus:







0.1 C.sculpturatus:







0.1 C.limbatus:







0.1 T.confluens:







0.1 P.villosus 'black':







T.magnimanus:







C.nigrescens:


----------



## Kruggar

*Illustrator seeking specimens*

Hello, 
I am a technical illustration student looking for interesting arthropods (deceased) to add to my collection. I would gladly exchange an illustration of the specimen for the actual specimen. I live in Ontario, Canada for shipping and handling sake. which I would be willing to cover. Here is the one scorpion I have.






so to anyone who has spiders, scorpions or any other interesting critter that they'd be willing to part with or know anyone else who would be of help, I would love to hear from you.

Thanks a million,
 Richard


----------



## Naetze

*Grosphus ankarana*

Grosphus ankarana, Madagascar


----------



## hauser

0.1 Parabuthus liosoma (Tanzania)


----------



## hauser

1.0 Parabuthus villosus 'oranje morph' (Namibia) adult
























more _Parabuthus villosus 'oranje'_ pics​


----------



## paulb1981

My Emp Samson!


----------



## G. Carnell

some awesome pics up above :O  never knew you could get so much detail 




pair of Tityus paraensis (think the name changed recently )


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

^^^^ I would shell out some good cash for those. Just wow. Lucky!


----------



## lester

2nd instar hottentotta hottentotta from my recently brood...
















Who turn off the light ?????? 0.innesi walking in the moon light





now that is better ... whee.......






5th instar Parabuthus Transvaalicus muching ,muching .......







Guess ..... hehe






Life isn't fair .........  where my dinner anw ......


----------



## Stalker

Some scorpions in my collection


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes olivaceus (Mozambique)


















more _Uroplectes olivaceus_ pics​


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes chubby (Mozambique)






























more _Uroplectes chubby_ pics​


----------



## BrynWilliams

Although not as technically amazing as most of the above photos

Here's a happy snap of some second instar P imperators during the unpack and intro to their new enclosure


----------



## Herpetologydude

My potential momma P.imperator during her cage remodel and then the cage after remodel 
























Watcha guys think? she was sold to me as a possible prego, she definitely has the girth to support this in my eyes! A few months ago I posted on here thinking she was birthing but it was a false alarm.


----------



## hauser

Androctonus baluchicus (Pakistan) adult molt










































more _Androctonus baluchicus_ pics​


----------



## Warren Bautista




----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Warren Bautista said:


>


scorp1:Its mine*sting*
scorp2:no hes mine*sting*
cockroach:if u wanna play tug o war go to summer camp.
scorps1and2:SUMMER CAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warren Bautista

Thanks for the kind comments, everyone!


----------



## dangriga

T.bahiensis 3.instar:







T.trivittatus:













E.italicus 1.0 juvenil:













C.margaritatus:







R.junceus 0.1 adult:













broods:

C.meisei:







H.hottentotta:







P.transvaalicus:













R.princeps:







C.gracilis:













C.sculpturatus gertschi:


----------



## MercenaruL

Baby Hottentotta caboverdensis
































Now is 3 inst.


----------



## Nick




----------



## hauser

Grosphus ankarana (Madagascar)


----------



## hauser

Grosphus flavopiceus (Madagascar)


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes fischeri (Mozambique)






























more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


----------



## ButhidaeBomb

here are my Androctonus craasicauda, Androctonus mauretanicus, and Parabuthus transvaalicus.  in that order.


----------



## ArachnoNut

hauser said:


> Uroplectes fischeri (Mozambique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


Nice pictures, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## hauser

JoeyS said:


> Nice pictures, what kind of camera do you have?


thanks, i use a nikon d300, 60mm/2.8 or 105mm/2.8 nikon macro lens, nikon r1c1 macro flash system or led spotlights..... my setup


----------



## Jarekk

1. Tityus asthenes






2. Tityus bastosi






3. Tityus confluens






4. Tityus ecuadorensis






5. Tityus magnimanus











6. Tityus obscurus






7. Tityus serrulatus






8. Tityus stigmurus






9. Tityus tamayoi











10. Tityus trinitatis






11. Tityus trivittatus






12. Tityus zulianus


----------



## death stinger

is my socrpion when i first acquire them on dec 26, 2009


----------



## death stinger

here is the exuvium of my 2nd scorpion it just recently molted yesterday evening







look a him now isn't glamorous


----------



## Nikos

the metasoma still has the old exoskeleton...
thats a doomed scorpion.


----------



## death stinger

Nikos said:


> the metasoma still has the old exoskeleton...
> thats a doomed scorpion.



sir i just forgot to remove the tail part, sir is it true that scorpions are hungry after it finishes its molting


----------



## Snakeguy101

here are my three and a molt from my Lq.


----------



## venomglide

Hello there...

I'm new to this forum and for having a scorpion but I've made thorough research on the two species before i acquire them.

Correct me if I'm wrong with the species scientific name. Thanks

1. heterometrus longinamus
2. centruroides exilicauda

Those are juveniles.
Cheers


----------



## Roy

Hello,

I might be mistaken but the second picture looks more like a deathstalker, Leiurus quinquestriatus. If it is then you had better be wary as it can be potentially deadly, unlike a Centruroides exilicauda.


----------



## venomglide

Roy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I might be mistaken but the second picture looks more like a deathstalker, Leiurus quinquestriatus. If it is then you had better be wary as it can be potentially deadly, unlike a Centruroides exilicauda.



Hello Sir,

Thanks for that.. the second one has a long slender tail. I've observe it every time it runs around . I don't dare to handle anything the is "scorpion"  

Thanks again. I will be much cautious with it then.

Cheers


----------



## Evilmorgan

venomglide said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> Thanks for that.. the second one has a long slender tail. I've observe it every time it runs around . I don't dare to handle anything the is "scorpion"
> 
> Thanks again. I will be much cautious with it then.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, The 2nd scorp looks like Mesobuthus martensi to me but im far from an expert in scorpion identification :}


----------



## RyoKenzaki

Evilmorgan said:


> Hi, The 2nd scorp looks like Mesobuthus martensi to me but im far from an expert in scorpion identification :}


I second that, but need more pic to judge, close up of the carapace maybe?


----------



## Roy

Hi Morgan,

I think you're quite right. I jumped to the LQ conclusion too soon right after seeing the black metasomal segment. LQs are usually more yellow and skinny looking-I had thought it might be in pre-molt or something, but it didn't look right.

I stand corrected.


----------



## venomglide

Hello Everyone,

This is all i can focus on the tiny scorp. Sorry for the photos.

Thank you guys. now i know its name


----------



## venomglide

*One of our locals*

Hello,

This is one of our local here in Philippines. I don't know what is its scientific name. My cousin caught this in his dress cabinet and gave to me since he knew i have a pet scorpion.

Hope you like it. It doesn't eat the grasshopper i gave. What do you suggest?


----------



## MOBugGuy

Here is a pic when I use to have Scorps.


----------



## skinheaddave

Figured people might like this since you don't see too many of them in the hobby.

Centruroides elegans.  Unfortunately I just got the one male that hitched a ride in someone's luggage.  







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Trexer

Thats a beautiful scorp and a lovely pic mate


----------



## G. Carnell

skinheaddave said:


> Figured people might like this since you don't see too many of them in the hobby.
> 
> Centruroides elegans.  Unfortunately I just got the one male that hitched a ride in someone's luggage.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Would that have been your luggage dave?  oldest trick in the book haha! (yes im joking! )

Beautiful scorp!


----------



## mobster

Heterometrus longimanus






Hottentota Hottentota






Centruroides gracilis 2i cuban morph






Rhopalurus junceus 2i


----------



## mobster

Centruroides nitidus 2i






Lychas Infuscatus with 2i babies






Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## Jarekk

_Rhopalurus princeps_ subadult







_Rhopalurus garridoi_ subadult







_Tityus cf. ocelote_ subadult







_Tityus bastosi_ subadult


----------



## telow

venomglide said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is one of our local here in Philippines. I don't know what is its scientific name. My cousin caught this in his dress cabinet and gave to me since he knew i have a pet scorpion.
> 
> Hope you like it. It doesn't eat the grasshopper i gave. What do you suggest?



that would be an adult male isometrus maculatus :drool:
thats a very neat little species


----------



## telow

skinheaddave said:


> Figured people might like this since you don't see too many of them in the hobby.
> 
> Centruroides elegans.  Unfortunately I just got the one male that hitched a ride in someone's luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


thats nice i still want to get some of those :drool:


----------



## crixalis

mobster said:


> Lychas Infuscatus with 2i babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> nice shot Sir Gary


----------



## hauser

Parabuthus stridulus (Namibia) 3.instar


















more _Parabuthus stridulus_ pics​


----------



## hauser

0.1 Parabuthus villosus 'oranje morph' (Namibia) adult






























more _Parabuthus villosus 'oranje'_ pics​


----------



## hauser

1.1 Parabuthus villosus 'oranje morph' (Namibia) 


















more _Parabuthus villosus 'oranje'_ pics​


----------



## ScorpDude

Had some fun with a UV light and a Hottentotta judaicus 

The two close ups are just cropped in from another image, I love the detail UV manages to capture.



















All images are owned by Daniel Maney


----------



## hauser

Rhopalurus princeps (Dominican Republic)












more _Rhopalurus princeps_ pics​

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Uroplectes fischeri 'light morph' (Mozambique)




































more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


----------



## Spikeyness

Having looked through the last 3 or 4 pages, your photos are amazing Hauser. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## RussianGuy




----------



## GS

Sharing some pictures of my favorite scorp.
Pse enjoy


----------



## Formerphobe

*Pandinus imperator*

I don't see my scorps out very often, but "Bertha" aka "Heifer" was caught getting a drink this evening.


----------



## Sir Aculeus

hauser said:


> 1.1 Parabuthus villosus 'oranje morph' (Namibia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more _Parabuthus villosus 'oranje'_ pics​


Awesome morph. Great pics! The last one in particular.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

My first scorps _Rhopalurus junceus_


----------



## llamastick

Wow, love the colors.


----------



## Sleazoid

Found one of my C. gracilis drinking today. Thought I would share.


----------



## monsterdare

pls, my scorps looks really like those shown here. there's one female which doesn't eat, is it common to these asian rain forest scorps?

here's the pictures
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=207136



Maikardaaion said:


> _Heterometrus cyaneus_, little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus cyaneus_, another, yet older youngling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus cyaneus_, adult female from Jawa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus mysorensis_, subadult female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus petersii_, adult female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus spinifer_, adult female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Heterometrus swammerdami_, subadult male:


----------



## jwanthony

*Tityus stigmurus*













*Tityus stigmurus*
Parthenogenetic adult Female

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## scorpionmom

Very interesting, pretty pictures and beautiful specimens.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Fresh molt _Rhopalurus junceus _


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes fischeri 'light morph' (Mozambique)




































more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


----------



## MrCrackerpants

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Fresh molt _Rhopalurus junceus _


Beautiful arachnid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes fischeri (Mozambique)   2. instar






























more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


----------



## neubii18

hauser said:


> Uroplectes fischeri (Mozambique)   2. instar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more _Uroplectes fischeri_ pics​


Those Uroplectes are frieken sweet!Any chance there are any species in the US hobby?I'd love a pair!


----------



## tlb05

*My H. Spinifer*

Hi this is my pet scorpion  just want to share  what do you think of its size?  maybe at 4''? 















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/101/dsc03675d.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/dsc03676o.jpg/


----------



## Korni

1.1 Androctonus australis libycus instar 4 




















1.1 Androctonus australis Hector instar 4/5
here instar 4































2.1 Androctonus liouvillei instar 4


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Korni nice photo Androctonus ;-)



MrCrackerpants said:


> Beautiful arachnid. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!!  


_Rhopalurus junceus_


----------



## Ehhpic

Kruggar said:


> Hello,
> I am a technical illustration student looking for interesting arthropods (deceased) to add to my collection. I would gladly exchange an illustration of the specimen for the actual specimen. I live in Ontario, Canada for shipping and handling sake. which I would be willing to cover. Here is the one scorpion I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so to anyone who has spiders, scorpions or any other interesting critter that they'd be willing to part with or know anyone else who would be of help, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks a million,
> Richard




Is that a Centruoides vittatus (Say)?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger




----------



## GS

*Parabuthus Transvaalicus*

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11


----------



## Koh_

wow you handle 'venomous' scorpions


----------



## Nikt

R.junceus, adult female



































Subadult


----------



## andimakebeats

*What kind?*

I just caught this scorpion i named him/her Soul  can someone let me know what species of scorpion it is?



http://www.flickr.com/photos/63871620@N04/5813381413/


----------



## llamastick

looks like a hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## GS

The mating session for an 8th instar Parabuthus transvaalicus:


----------



## Trevscorp

*getting my first scorpion want some help/input*

hey guys i just set up my tank for my first scorpion, im getting an emp just wanted to put a few pix up of the tank and see what you guys thought or if there was anything you recommended i change before i put my pet in...sadly im still waiting for the breader to send the one i orderd to my local pet shop. (no worries im not getting it from any petco or anything like that)


----------



## Tempe Jon

*What Kind Of Scorpion Is This?*

OK, all of you scorpion experts.  This scorpion was in my restroom.  Can anyone tell me what kind of scorpion it is?


----------



## lancej

Tempe Jon said:


> OK, all of you scorpion experts.  This scorpion was in my restroom.  Can anyone tell me what kind of scorpion it is?


Looks like Centruroides sculpturatus to me.  Very nice.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

_Parabuthus liosoma_ male



















_Parabuthus liosoma_ - Female and male


----------



## khil

Tempe Jon said:


> OK, all of you scorpion experts.  This scorpion was in my restroom.  Can anyone tell me what kind of scorpion it is?


Yeah its definetly a centruroides of some sort. Be careful these guys have nasty stings...but damn, I slave over to find scorpions, you get'm in your bathroom! Lucky!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

_Grosphus ankarana_


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Male _Parabuthus liosoma_








game over


----------



## 2nscorpx

@TiogaWhiteTiger, absolutely beautiful pictures, especially of G. ankarana. Are you going to breed them? And also, what camera do you use?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

2nscorpx said:


> @TiogaWhiteTiger, absolutely beautiful pictures, especially of G. ankarana. Are you going to breed them? And also, what camera do you use?


Many thanks! ;-) This is a young species so far no, but in the future... 

Im use Fuji S9600  + DCR-250 and home made diffuser.


----------



## GS

Parabuthus liosoma - female

#1 - "Premolt"






#2 - "Freshly molted"






#3






#4 - "Few days after her molt.."






#5






#6






#7






#8 - _"Venom drip"_


----------



## GS

*Androctonus australis* 7th instar male


----------



## GS

*Lychas scutilus Breeding project*


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger




----------



## GS

*Tityus stigmurus*


----------



## Koh_

beautiful pics and scorpions GS! thanks for sharing.
not my business but i hope you please stop handling those ones. looks like youve been doing it for a while.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Very nice Lychas - GS`;-)


The ghost ;]


----------



## GS

@Koh_
Thanks for the concern Koh_
Pictures are mostly done in a single day of photoshoot when i was doing a major revamp in my invert room. Feel free to pm me if there's anything 

@TiogaWhiteTiger
Thanks my friend. I like your light control alot.
It's amazing what you can do with your current gears 

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

GS said:


> @TiogaWhiteTiger
> Thanks my friend. I like your light control alot.
> It's amazing what you can do with your current gears




Thanks buddy, sometimes something will succeed photo 

Very looking _Leiurus quinquestriatus_, my favorite - must buy! ; -)


_Rhopalurus junceus_














_Parabuthus liosoma_


----------



## hauser

Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus 2. instar (Yemen)






























more _Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus_ pics​

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

Uroplectes olivaceus (Mozambique)






























more _Uroplectes olivaceus_ pics​


----------



## leiurusSaleen

Great pics Hauser

I especially love the L.Q pics but those Uroplectes olivaceus are pretty bad ass too.

Good Luck with them Bro


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

_Androctonus bicolor_


----------



## hauser

Uroplectes olivaceus (Mozambique) 2.instar


















more _Uroplectes olivaceus_ pics​






more ultraviolet pics​

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Parabuthus stridulus (Namibia)
























more _Parabuthus stridulus_ pics​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

I always enjoy your pictures! Are you going to have any of those U. olivaceus or P. stridulus for sale?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Gnomeo i Julia? Elton John ft. Lady Gaga - Hello Hello ; -))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwanthony

*Tityus stigmurus, Grosphus grandidieri*

_Tityus stigmurus_










































_Grosphus grandidieri_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Tioga, that scorpion exuvia picture is absolutely amazing, great angle and nice reflection! It is almost like a work of art. You have a good camera as well.

@jwanthony, nice pictures also. I especially like the juvenile G. grandidieri.


----------



## le-thomas

My emperor. Common, but for good reason.







And then, of course, under a blacklight.







I'm really hoping to expand my scorpion collection (which is at one now) soon. I've got a little money to spend, and PLENTY of enclosures.


----------



## hauser

Hottentotta jayakari (Oman)




































more _Hottentotta jayakari_ pics​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista

Androctonus bicolor


006 by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaos

Here is some of mine  

_Centruroides nigrescens_ 





_
Mesobuthus caucasicus I3_






_Parabuthus transvaalicus_ 
















_Parabuthus schlechteri I5 male_







__________________

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

*Mine *

Nice P Trans, mine has been in premolt and is OBESE for like weeks now, oh when will he/she molt 

Anyway, a few of mine, some of them are old, like the C mag, she has hardened up long ago, enjoy .


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

2nscorpx said:


> @Tioga, that scorpion exuvia picture is absolutely amazing, great angle and nice reflection! It is almost like a work of art. You have a good camera as well.


Ty man, camera only Canon D20 and Fuji S9600  

Androctonus bicolor 2 instar famale is die :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

_Tityus asthenes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Beautiful, beautiful T. asthenes!! Are you going to breed them? You have a lot of nice species.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

2nscorpx said:


> Beautiful, beautiful T. asthenes!! Are you going to breed them? You have a lot of nice species.


Thanks! Im have only juvenile T. asthenes ;-) breed them is long way.... 

House of _A.bicolor_ 








_Parabuthus liosoma_ gravid


----------



## Deftones90

A few shots of my A. bicolor. I'm convinced these are the most photogenic scorps around.




















my smeringurus mesaensis






enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## llamastick

Deftones90 said:


> A few shots of my A. bicolor. I'm convinced these are the most photogenic scorps around.


Gotta agree. They always look crazy intimidating.


----------



## Deftones90

Andros as a whole I think a great for photography.


----------



## GS

Rhopalurus junceus 1.instar


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

A.bicolor adult male 













P. liosoma adult male













T.asthenes


----------



## fatich

Euscorpius italicus - fresh molt


----------



## GS

*Centruroides margaritatus mating pairs:*



















*Size comparison with a Malaysia 10cent coin:*





*
Size comparison with my thumb*






*1.instar babies from one of the 7.instar females* (Gestation of 67 days)









































*2.instar babies*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## superuglyllc

*5 bedrooms , 2 story exoterra house*

desert hairy setup 12x12x12 setup


----------



## snippy

Something a little bit different:

Scorpions in "3D". You have to cross the eyes to make the 2 pictures overlap (you will see three). The one in the middle looks like shot in 3D, it really works 
The "model" is a subadult female P. villosus black morph.















Smeringurus mesaensis molting






Regards
Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Centruroides nigrescens breeding project*

Raising early instar:











Attained full adulthood in 2011:
Adult Male:






Adult Female:






Sexual Dimorphism of Male's elongated tail:






Size comparison with a Malaysia 10 cent coin:






Adult pair:
















1.instar babies:









































2.instar babies:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aj0ng

*Androctonus australis 7i female
*

side view threat pose



telson shot



feeding



mating



macro



enjoy!  thanks!


----------



## Nikt

Rhopalurus junceus 


















































Pairing- 14.08.2011










Crappy photo, but I'm not able to make better ;/





I don't know exactly when little scorpions were born, this photos were taken on 28.10.2011










When I opened the cage next time, on 5.11.2011 I saw 2nd instar beauties. These pictures were taken a few minutes ago   (yeah, I know that the enclosure needs to be cleaned)
The female's cave




















Exuvium "details"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Nikt, nice macros! Do you know how many babies there are yet? They are indeed beautiful.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Nice junceus Nik!  Nice photos too .


Here is my small, Rhopalurus Garridoi, just molted not long ago, pulled a surprise molt on me .


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Hendersoniana, post more of those! Interesting enclosure, and pretty specimen. Do you know what instar it is?


----------



## Hendersoniana

I have tons of pictures, i set upmy own thread once but no1 commented, guess the pics werent good enough, i might do a pic thread again, since im getting a good Camera this saturday . Here are more, the R Garridoi is 3rd iinstar right now if im not mistaken.
View attachment 95434

H Mysorensis
View attachment 95435

L Scutilus
View attachment 95436

H Longimanus
View attachment 95437

C Margaritatus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

exuvium ;p


----------



## 2nscorpx

Interesting. Let me guess: Parabuthus spp. or Androctonus spp.?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

2nscorpx said:


> Interesting. Let me guess: Parabuthus spp. or Androctonus spp.?


Yep ;-) Parabuthus villosus "Typical Morph"


----------



## 2nscorpx

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Yep ;-) Parabuthus villosus "Typical Morph"


You have many uncommon species. How do you like the P. villosus?


----------



## Nikt

Villosus are awesome, don't forget to post it here soon

*2nscorpx*, there are 28 left, 2 of them died shortly after first moult. 
R.junceus, gravid female with male















Babies 

























Mommy again, from today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrSure1

*Centruroides sculpturatus born with two fully developed tails and stingers*

Accidentally labeled as gracilis - sorry 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=23473&c=81


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Nikos,

You always have really good macros. I am glad so many babies survived, this species is just beautiful. It looks like you had some trouble with the babies, they are certainly fast, aren't they? Nice enclosure too, by the way.

@MrSure1, that is very interesting. Did that specimen survive, and if it did, what instar is it now?


----------



## Nikt

Hah I must think about new cage, but I have time 
Yes, babies are quite fast but bigger problem was that they can hide in tiny holes...
C.nigrescens, now moved to bigger enclosure-and I see it once a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nikt said:


> C.nigrescens, now moved to bigger enclosure-and I see it once a week


Scorpions will do that. Glad it molted, what instar is it? It looks like fourth...


----------



## GS

All 33 babies have molted to 2.instar in 7 days from birth and dismounted from mum's back 4 days later:






The proud mum:






2.instar Rhopalurus junceus scorplings:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tfleming

Great shoots as usual GS! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

2nscorpx said:


> You have many uncommon species. How do you like the P. villosus?


P. villosus is so very nice species. I love their hairy metasome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc

*parabuthus liosoma*

Adult Male


----------



## theguns19726

*My Hadogenes Trogladytes*

this is my female, Holly Wood.




and my male, Spoiler


----------



## gerLd

My emps mating


----------



## snippy

Just some examples of my collection. A hole amount of more and better pictures can be found at my homepage, obviously 

Androctonus bicolor gravid and young in second instar












Babycurus jacksoni, freshly molted into fifth intar






Euscorpius italicus with young and young in second instar












Parabuthus pallidus shortly before fifth instar and freshly molted adult male












Parabuthus schlechteri, subadult female






Parabuthus villosus fourth instar with B. dubia and subadult female with freshly molted cricket












Rhopalurus junceus, freshly in fifth instar.






Rhopalurus pintoi, subadult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful pics and what a stunnong array of varities snippy! Love the parabuthuses!


----------



## Mirgrith

Very beautiful pics, snippy!


----------



## Omelskitot

my 2i Hottentotta ugandensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikt

2nscorpx-yeah, they were both fourth instar that time, now one is level up
Here it is!




















A.bicolor, female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Nice pics Nik! the last bicolor has a hair on it .


----------



## Nikt

HAHA yes, it was my dogs hair. Already removed I must make some more pics of bicolor, it looks great(and fat)


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nikt said:


> HAHA yes, it was my dogs hair. Already removed I must make some more pics of bicolor, it looks great(and fat)


@Nikt,

Do you have any species of the genera Tityus or Rhopalurus (besides R. junceus)? Do you have pictures of these?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Last night this happened! Not the best pic.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=191&u=17020598][/URL]
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

H Swammerdam molted today. Very unexpected as i owned them for about a month or 2 only.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=197&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=198&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=199&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=200&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=201&u=17020598][/URL]
a few more molts to becoming a giant .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theguns19726

this is Sazzy our new emp



and Fhaty our other new emp. Sisters.

Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## Alireza

*Orthochirus farzanpay*

my beautiful Orthochirus farzanpay:


----------



## BobGrill

I have a request for anyone who owns a male and female emperor scorpion, if they could get a pic of each and post them next to each other please.


----------



## Hendersoniana

R Junceus molted this morning.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=209&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=210&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=211&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=212&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=213&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Another rhopalurus molted this morning, Rhopalurus garridoi,
Enjoy!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=217&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=218&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=219&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=220&u=17020598][/URL]
Thanks for viewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

The _Rhopalurus junceus_ and _Rhopalurus garridoi_ are absolutely stunning! That is all I can say!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Yep, the genus rhopalurus truly has some very beautiful species, one is pintoi!


----------



## snippy

Love the subtle coloration on R. garridoi.
Two of my R. pintoi females have suddenly molted into adulthood a few days ago, the first ones to do it after a long wait.

Regards
Finn


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Hendersoniana, if you don't mind me asking, what camera do you use?

@snippy, congradulations with the R. pintoi! You were waiting for quite a while with those, weren't you?


----------



## Hendersoniana

snippy said:


> Love the subtle coloration on R. garridoi.
> Two of my R. pintoi females have suddenly molted into adulthood a few days ago, the first ones to do it after a long wait.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


Thanks and congratulations! Garridois have a very body shape too that i like! Post some pics of ur pintois! I love them so .



2nscorpx said:


> @Hendersoniana, if you don't mind me asking, what camera do you use?


I use a nikon D5100, lens will be a AF-S micro nikkor 105mm f/2.8 ED. Still have to get a tripod .


----------



## snippy

Hendersoniana said:


> Still have to get a tripod .


Ahh, that explains the rather small depth of field. I was wondering about that.

And thanks on the congratulations


----------



## Hendersoniana

Heh actually i have a ton if things to learn in photography :}


----------



## Hendersoniana

H laoticus molted today!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=229&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=230&u=17020598][/URL]
Who said heterometrus dont sting? 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=231&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=232&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=233&u=17020598][/URL]
Thats all .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikt



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

A baluchicus molted this morning
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=265&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=263&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=264&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=266&u=17020598][/URL]
thanks for viewing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

molted yesterday (Leiurus quinquestriatus)
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=271&u=17020598][/URL]
molted today (Androctonus australis)  
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=272&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gatamer

my babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

New scorp to molt today, one of my heterometrus mysorensis, or as i label it, H myso 1. 
I was very surprised this guy molted today, its last molt was on november 30th 2011, do they grow that fast? Or did time just past fast... Either way, im happy and it definitely is surpassing all my other hets, especially my sub adult longimanus.
Enjoy the pics 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=273&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=274&u=17020598][/URL]
Rough gauge for size increase
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=275&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=276&u=17020598][/URL]
last pic
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=277&u=17020598][/URL]
I wanted to sex him, but i couldnt since both the males and females pectine tooth count overlaps at 15 - 18, this guy was at 16. Just thought i'd add this incase anyone out there needs to know .


----------



## jawlessemu

i always love the way that the telsons are very light colored almost milky white after they molt


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice pictures, very clear. It seems that your scorpions molt almost every day!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Well, its not very common that they molt, just that when they molt, they do it all along the same month or so. Here is one of my hottentotta hottentotta, i dont keep track of my HHs as they are all set up in a 30X30X30 cm tank, thus, they are not individually labelled and i dont know who is who. 
Here she is in a tupperware box for ease of phototaking
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=281&u=17020598][/URL]
one more
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=282&u=17020598][/URL]
And here is my other H mysorensis, labelled as H myso 2, who molted on a friday, 9th december 2011, molted tgain today. I was expecting this one and my 3rd mysorensis to molt somewhere next week but oh well. This one looks female-esque since her pedipalps are shorter than the first one. But im not sure, gotta wait till adulthood.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=283&u=17020598][/URL]
Not much of a size increase in terms of pedipalp size...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=284&u=17020598][/URL]
But body size, quite an increase.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=285&u=17020598][/URL]
looks very female? .


----------



## Hendersoniana

Androctonus australis, eating its first meal since its molt.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=286&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Your pictures always have vibrant colors!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thank you .
Today's molters, Heterometrus laoticus, H laoticus 2. Took forever to molt and i have no idea why its coloured like that...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=287&u=17020598][/URL]
And my last Heterometrus mysorensis, H myso 3.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=288&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Hendersoniana

Another A australis molt
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=292&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=293&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice! It looks like that camera is coming along nicely. Those pictures are very clear.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks . Just got a flash diffuser too!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Thanks . Just got a flash diffuser too!


Do you have a tripod or a monopod yet?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Yep, just got it yesterday actually haha. Pretty excited to experiment with it.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Yep, just got it yesterday actually haha. Pretty excited to experiment with it.


Isn't it funny how I knew? Voodoo powers are rather useful...

Enjoy the tripod! It makes pictures much easier to take. Oh, and I have picture requests if you don't mind--could you take some of R. garridoi, H. jayakari, and your terrarium for the R. junceus juvenile? It is a lot, but these species' beauty are exemplified when you take pictures of them!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Sure can do, but im in australia right now, gotta wait till i return. Btw the r junceus terrarium is jut a tall deli haha.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Sure can do, but im in australia right now, gotta wait till i return. Btw the r junceus terrarium is jut a tall deli haha.


Well, enjoy Australia then!


----------



## iyrsw0122

here    http://blog.naver.com/iyrsw0122  from page 2to 4


----------



## jwanthony

*H. swammerdami vs. P. imperator*







H. swammerdami MM vs. P. imperator MF


----------



## 2nscorpx

@jwanthony, they are very close to the same size!


----------



## kelvintheiah

my little h.h. these two had molted already. i think they are 3instar. sorry for the picture quality. im poor.


----------



## Hendersoniana

As requested from 2nxscorp,
H jayakari 
Molted while i was in australia, now ready to feast, already is actually.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=296&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=297&u=17020598][/URL]
And R garridoi, who also molted on me while i was away. Btw, this pic i was testing my flash, not that nice cos i dont know what i was doing.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=298&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=299&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=300&u=17020598][/URL]
As for R juncues, its just in a tall deli with a few pieces of bark vertically placed, nothing special .
Here is last one, A armoreuxi decided to eat. His appetite comes and goes so since he ate, i thought i'd snap a few .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=301&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=302&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=304&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Thanks very much! Nice photos all around...


----------



## Hendersoniana

2nscorpx said:


> Thanks very much! Nice photos all around...


No problem .


----------



## Hendersoniana

New updates, H laoticus 1 and P trans molted.
H laoticus. This specimen grows reasonably fast, its previous molt was 43 days ago.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=322&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=323&u=17020598][/URL]
P trans molted. Last molt was 17th of december 2011.
Massive tail on this female now.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=324&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=325&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=326&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=327&u=17020598][/URL]
-EDIT-
H swammerdami 2 molted a few minutes ago.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=328&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=329&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=330&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

43 days! That is very quick...


----------



## Hendersoniana

I was quite surprised too, given that hets grow quite slowly.


----------



## Travis King

here are some of my pets.


----------



## Scorpion Tom

nice pics Travis King. is that a pandinus imperator? (emperor scorpion)


----------



## GS

tfleming said:


> Great shoots as usual GS! Thanks for sharing!!!


Hi Bro,
Thanks! Apologies for such a late reply as i have not been here much lately.

Some random shots:

*Centruroides nigrescens*






























*Hottentotta hottentotta*


















*Lychas mucronatus*
























*Parabuthus transvaalicus*



































*
Hottentotta jayakari*












*Rhopalurus junceus*





























*
Heterometrus spinifer*






*Androctonus australis hector 8.instar VS Parabuthus transvaalicus 8.instar*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion Tom

GS said:


> Hi Bro,
> Thanks! Apologies for such a late reply as i have not been here much lately.
> 
> Some random shots:
> 
> *Centruroides nigrescens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hottentotta hottentotta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lychas mucronatus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parabuthus transvaalicus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hottentotta jayakari*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhopalurus junceus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Heterometrus spinifer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Androctonus australis hector 8.instar VS Parabuthus transvaalicus 8.instar*


Great pics as usual GS


----------



## voldemort

GS said:


>


Perfect use of banana leaves (aside from boodle fights)


----------



## Hendersoniana

Leiurus quineuqstriatus molted today 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=340&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=341&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice macros! The depth-field is getting better too!


----------



## Hendersoniana

2nscorpx said:


> Nice macros! The depth-field is getting better too!


Thanks! I was reading how to increase the DOF cos i got really annoyed by it haha.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Thanks! I was reading how to increase the DOF cos i got really annoyed by it haha.


I've got to do the same thing! Might I ask, have you started breeding, or do you have a lot of young scorpions? Also, check out my new pictures in the US Native Species thread!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Well, i have not started breeding yet and im not sure if i ever intend to. If my heterometruses turns out to be males and females, i will breed them as they are quite valuable. But i dont have much time on my hands as i will be starting school soon, that is why i only buy one of each species . I will check ur thread out .


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Well, i have not started breeding yet and im not sure if i ever intend to. If my heterometruses turns out to be males and females, i will breed them as they are quite valuable. But i dont have much time on my hands as i will be starting school soon, that is why i only buy one of each species . I will check ur thread out .


Oh, I see. Well, good luck!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks 2nxscorp!
Fat rhopalurus garridoi
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=351&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=352&u=17020598][/URL]
Heterometrus laoticus, fattening up.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=353&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=354&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=355&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=356&u=17020598][/URL]
Last one, nebo hierichonticus. Little guy has not molted since i bought it haha
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=357&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Good detail, especially of the H. laoticus. I like the first picture of the H. laoticus.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks! Still experimenting with the speedlight though .


----------



## Hendersoniana

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=363&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=364&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=365&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=366&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Hendersoniana

Heterometrus swammerdami molted yesterday.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=367&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=368&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## mikewilbon

GREAT photos !!!


----------



## Zman181

Great photos!  

I love the Fat rhopalurus garridoi.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks. Here's some more.
Androctonus baluchicus molted today.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=369&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=371&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=372&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=373&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice. This species has an interesting coloration, especially as juveniles.


----------



## Hendersoniana

yeah they look a little translucent


----------



## gatamer

my small collection ...

0.1 Euscorpius italicus






0.1 Mesobuthus gibbosus
















1.2 Pandinus imperator


----------



## Hendersoniana

Rhopalurus junceus molted today, last molt was in dec 2011.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=374&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=375&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=377&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=378&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

And you just posted pictures of my favorite species. Beautiful...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hendersoniana

2nscorpx said:


> And you just posted pictures of my favorite species. Beautiful...absolutely gorgeous.


I thought ur fav was garridoi . Either way the garridoi is in premolt now


----------



## 2nscorpx

No, R. junceus is my "favorite" species, I just wanted to see pictures of the R. garridoi. By the way, you have too many species in pre-molt! That is not fair!


----------



## Hendersoniana

2nscorpx said:


> No, R. junceus is my "favorite" species, I just wanted to see pictures of the R. garridoi. By the way, you have too many species in pre-molt! That is not fair!


Ah i see. Well just gotta wait a little longer, i too wanna see my R garridoi molt . To get more premolt scorpions u gotta have more scorpions am i right? .


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> To get more premolt scorpions u gotta have more scorpions am i right? .


Very true!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Here u go 2nxscorp, just for ya .
Rhopalurus garridoi molting, 4i -> 5i. Certainly faster than my junceus 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=384&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=386&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=387&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=388&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=389&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Here u go 2nxscorp, just for ya .
> Rhopalurus garridoi molting, 4i -> 5i. Certainly faster than my junceus


Thanks! I appreciate it. R. junceus is supposed to have a rather fast growth rate. How fast are your R. garridoi growing? What instar is this (it looks like fourth or fifth)?


----------



## Keister

2nscorpx said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. R. junceus is supposed to have a rather fast growth rate. How fast are your R. garridoi growing? What instar is this (it looks like fourth or fifth)?


Fifth, it is molting from fourth to fifth, like he said at the top of the pics.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Yep, garridoi is at 5th instar now.
Btw i got both rhopalurus at 2i. Junceus was purchaed almost a year ago and garridoi was purchased about 5 months ago.
I recorded down both rhopalurus growth. Sorry i kissed out on the junceus growth from 2i to 4i as i wasnt recording during that period lol.
Rhopalurus junceus,
28th december 2011, molted 4i -> 5i
17th march 2012, molted 5i -> 6i.
Rhopalurus garridoi
29 Dec 2011, molted 2i -> 3i
1 Feb 2012, molted 3i -> 4i
20 Mar 2012, molted 4i -> 5i
My junceus growth is slow i dont know why. Even my C margaritatus reached full maturity during the ime my junceus was at around 3rd or 4th instar.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Thanks. It is always good to document this kind of information!

@Keister, he did say what instar it was, didn't he? I guess I only had eyes for the pictures! Thanks for that.


----------



## Keister

Hahaha yuppers no problem, good pics always get me like that to, no worries.


----------



## Greatwun

Hendersoniana said:


> New updates, H laoticus 1 and P trans molted.
> H laoticus. This specimen grows reasonably fast, its previous molt was 43 days ago.
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=322&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=323&u=17020598][/URL]
> P trans molted. Last molt was 17th of december 2011.
> Massive tail on this female now.
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=324&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=325&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=326&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=327&u=17020598][/URL]
> -EDIT-
> H swammerdami 2 molted a few minutes ago.
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=328&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=329&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=330&u=17020598][/URL]


Awesome! This has to be one of my favorite species.


----------



## Hendersoniana

One of my A australis molted today.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=390&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=391&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=392&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=393&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Hendersoniana

My 3rd H mysorensis molted today .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=394&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=395&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=397&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=398&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Beautiful A. austalis! Stunning! What instar is the H. mysorensis?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks . Mysorensis are all at 5th instar now.


----------



## Hendersoniana

some random pics i took just now, testing out my light diffuser.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=401&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=403&u=17020598][/URL]
url][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=405&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Why did you have to do that? Beautiful pictures! Spectacular...I would keep using that light diffuser if I were you.

I especially like the carapace of the R. junceus...could you try to get the whole scorpion, by taking a picture over it so that there is not as much blurriness and a better depth field?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks! I diffused the lights so there will be more details, if u look at my prev photos, they dont have as much details and the lighting isnt good at all. Diffusing creates a softer lighting that spreads out evenly on the subject, making them look better. 

I will get a whole shot of the R junceus later on, its time for me to sleep right now .


----------



## Hendersoniana

Some more R junceus for 2nxscorp .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=409&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=410&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=411&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=412&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

The detail is very good. Thanks!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks, no problem .
Here's a few more pics.
Every night my armoureuxi ventures out, i decided to take a pic of him today.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=416&u=17020598][/URL]
Was rehousing my L scutilus, took some photos of them as well.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=417&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=418&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

I especially like the last picture of the _L. scutilus_.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Yea thats my fav piece of scutilus photo as well .


----------



## Hendersoniana

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=421&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Super macros!


----------



## Keister

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could get pics half that nice! Very well done, and I love all your photos!


----------



## kevinktong

Anybody knows what type of scorpion is this? I took this picture from Hainan,China at the vegetable fields.


----------



## 2nscorpx

It appears to be Lychas mucronatus. The locality is right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinktong

Thanks for the info,bro


----------



## 2nscorpx

No problem. Do these pose many problems? I am curious...


----------



## Omelskitot

7i Male Grosphus ankarana(I really nid a 5i-7i female g.ankarana.. pm me if you have and can ship hehe)


----------



## Hendersoniana

Heterometrus mysorensis 1 molted yet again...
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=455&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=456&u=17020598][/URL]
A few size comparisons
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=457&u=17020598][/URL]
Size increase in chela pretty good.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=458&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=459&u=17020598][/URL]
And a macro shot, not much details on his face
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=460&u=17020598][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510

Amazing pics!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Longimanus molted!
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=474&u=17020598][/URL]
Telson 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=475&u=17020598][/URL]
Chelicerae
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=476&u=17020598][/URL]
Chela
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=477&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=478&u=17020598][/URL]
Carapace
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=479&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Hendersoniana

More molts,
A baluchicus
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=480&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=481&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=482&u=17020598][/URL]
L quinquestriatus
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=483&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## 2nscorpx

Much better depth of field! Beautiful L. quinquestriatus...


----------



## Ivymike1973

*Here are a few of my little guys*






H. Arizonensis





P. Transvaalicus 3i?





Parabuthis (the guy I bought it from said it was a Mozambicus but I don't think so.)





My little 4i L. Quinquestriatus doing a victory lap with her dinner. She lost her pedipalp on the last molt but it doesn't seem to handicap her at all.





A quick test with the UV flashlight. She was not amused.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks 2nxscorp! L quinquestraitus are really beautiful arent they? .
Here is one more, great way to start my weekend, H swammerdami molted.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=484&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=485&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=486&u=17020598][/URL]
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/17/02/05/98/dsc_3513.jpg


----------



## 2nscorpx

Henderson, the last macro is very good, nice detail of the carapace. L. quinquestriatus is beautiful, I realized this the other day, although I certainly do not keep this species. I believe I have asked you this before, but do you keep any Tityus spp? I have an interest in this genus as well as Rhopalurus, among others, as you probably know by now for all my R. garridoi requests.

@ivymike, that third picture is P. transvaalicus, it is definitely not P. "mozambicus", which is not a valid species anyway. I think he meant P. mossambicensis!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Sadly i have no tityus sp. Majority of my scorpions are heterometrus sp haha, they are wonderful.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> Sadly i have no tityus sp. Majority of my scorpions are heterometrus sp haha, they are wonderful.


Hi,

You have H. madraspatensis, H. mysorensis, H. laoticus, and H. longimanus...do you have H. spinifer as well?


----------



## Hendersoniana

I wish i had madraspatensis, but i dont haha. I only have Spinifer, longimanus, mysorensis, laoticus and swammerdami .
Sadly i found out my P transvaalicus escaped last night, careless me! Now im afraid it may sting someone, ive searched high and low under the chairs, sofas and beds but i cant find it. But this has lightened my mood a little, my jayakari molted this morning .
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=488&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=489&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=490&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=491&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Migs03

*Hi I am new here and wanted to share a pic of my baby Scorpions hanging together.*



Here is a pic. of three of my baby scorpions hanging together. The one has a hold of the other ones claw. It took me a bit to get him to let go. :biggrin:


----------



## tdark1

Hendersoniana said:


> I wish i had madraspatensis, but i dont haha. I only have Spinifer, longimanus, mysorensis, laoticus and swammerdami .
> Sadly i found out my P transvaalicus escaped last night, careless me! Now im afraid it may sting someone, ive searched high and low under the chairs, sofas and beds but i cant find it. But this has lightened my mood a little, my jayakari molted this morning .
> 
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=491&u=17020598][/URL]


H. Jayakari are such amazing looking animals, def. one of my top favorites!  I think my wife would leave and go to a hotel until the P. Trans turned up....

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Sigyn

Hendersoniana said:


> I wish i had madraspatensis, but i dont haha. I only have Spinifer, longimanus, mysorensis, laoticus and swammerdami .
> Sadly i found out my P transvaalicus escaped last night, careless me! Now im afraid it may sting someone, ive searched high and low under the chairs, sofas and beds but i cant find it. But this has lightened my mood a little, my jayakari molted this morning .
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=488&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=489&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=490&u=17020598][/URL]
> [url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=491&u=17020598][/URL]


I have a madraspatensis but I must say your jayakari is very beautiful. I wish I had one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Thanks, however i would still prefer a madraspatensis haha! I love the heterometrus genus.


----------



## shaunr

Just some pics of mine for the thread...








































http://www.pbase.com/shaunr/scorpions


----------



## Hendersoniana

My 3rd and final Heterometrus mysorensis molted today.
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=492&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=493&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=494&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=495&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=496&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=497&u=17020598][/URL]
Chela of my 2nd and 3rd are more slender and smaller than my first mysorensis, could i possibly hve a trio? .


----------



## shaunr

Came home from work to this, it has two aculeus on its telson now too.


----------



## Hendersoniana

[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=563&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=564&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## icemanx2

Here is the pic of my first hottentota hottentota molt, not sure if this is 2i or 3i, newbie here in this hobby.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Some rhopalurus shots.


Metasoma shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hey, Henderson, mine looks like that now! Is that fifth instar?

At Iceman, that would have to be instar 3.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Hi 2nxscorp, the junceus is at 7i .


----------



## 2nscorpx

I was off then. I thought it looked like adult!


----------



## KDiiX

Hey,
i have searched for a view of my picture of the last 1,5 years. 
there is a mixture of 
P.villosus oranje
A.androctonus each morph
severall H. spec.
A.crassicauda.
B.coriaceus
S.mesaensis
U.fischeri light morph
etc 
etc

I hope you like this my scorpions ;-)


----------



## GS

*Incoming updates* on [ASA] Rhopalurus garridoi caresheet

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10






#11






#12






#13






#14






#15






#16






#17






#18






#19






#20






Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kazaam

One of my H. longimanus scorplings.


----------



## VictorHernandez

*My Pandinus imperator!*

He's a male sub-adult. He's really small. maybe like 4in.


----------



## GS

*Incoming updates* on [ASA] Rhopalurus garridoi caresheet

#21






#22






#23






#24






#25






#26






#27






#28






#29






#30






#31






#32






Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunr

My bigger b.j molting to 5i i think...


----------



## sircris0328

*Parabuthus Schlecteri*



*Parabuthus Villosus Black*



*Parabuthus Villosus Typical*



*Parabuthus Villosus Orange*


----------



## GS

Specie: *Heterometrus spinifer*
Duration to complete her molt: One hour
Instar: Final molt to adulthood from 6 to 7.instar

Click on the following link for the full molting sequence:
WHO MOLTED TODAY? (Post molting pics here!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## icemanx2

want to share few scorps of mine:

H. Longi






Imac






some Chaerilus celebensis











Lychas






Need ID on this one 






thanks for viewing... please ID the last scorp


----------



## snippy

Seems to be C. nitidus.

Regards
Finn


----------



## ShredderEmp

Here is Shredder:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=28865&c=92


----------



## Formerphobe

*Mother and daughter P. imperator*

"Bertha" ~5 years old





Un-named probably gravid daughter, born April 2011


----------



## GS

*Breeding Parabuthus liosoma*

*Parabuthus liosoma mating pair* from my group which were raised from 2.instar:





_(From left to right: Male, Female)_






*
After 4 months into gestation:*























*
At the end of a 6 months gestation period:*


































































*Related info sharing for hobbyist:*

1. Parabuthus spp discussion thread:

2. [ASA] Desert Scorpions' Caresheet

3. [HOW TO] Tell if your Scorpion is Gravid

4. [HOW TO] Guide to Feeding Young Scorpions

5. [HOW TO] Incubate 1.instar Scorpling

Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

A few pics of my scorpions.
Parabuthus transvaalicus





Opistopthalmus sp (walberghi ?)





Hadogenes paucidens


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Parabuthus liosoma


----------



## jakopic

Baby scorpion H.Scaber


----------



## jakopic

*I also  have some new PIC*


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

LQ





C gracilis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderJoe

*Pandinus Cavimanus*

Hi there!


 I wanted to share some pictures of my recently acquired female P. Cavimanus Yoda :biggrin:

Here are some, soon I will post an update because I ordered a new exo terra for her. She now temporarily resides in my 5 gallon fish tank. 

So meet Yoda

Enjoy!

Take care y'all!

Joey


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus*

A friend of mine had just gotten this great little Rhopalurus junceus when I dropped by his house.











Rhopalurus junceus, 1-inch by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DolbyR

*Partial collection*

Random sharing of some of my breeding projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Buthacus sp





Orthochirus scrobiculosis negebensis


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice species, but the substrate with the Buthacus sp. is surely not still being used...? The genera lives on very loose sand, and will burrow extensively. It is probably most agile on this substrate as well.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

The substrate is a very loose sand, and it does burrow quite a bit.


----------



## fangsalot

red thick tail camera phone


----------



## snippy

fangsalot said:


> red thick tail camera phone


Wow, looks more like a scorpion than a camera phone! 



Regards
Finn


----------



## Obli

_Orthochirus scrobiculosus concolor_













one day later






0.2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Interesting species! Are you sure of the validity of the subspecies?


----------



## Obli

2nscorpx said:


> Interesting species! Are you sure of the validity of the subspecies?


Pretty much yes. For sure they aren't _negebensis_, but... they could be some undescribed subspecies. Of course I bought as _concolor_ from reliable person. Anyway, gravid females are WC, which allows me to sleep peacefully ; )

Differences from _negebensis_ you could see inter alia on chelae, legs.












Anyway, scorplings molt after 3 days to 2 instar.


----------



## vespers

Adult male Hadogenes troglodytes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Obli said:


> Pretty much yes. For sure they aren't _negebensis_, but... they could be some undescribed subspecies. Of course I bought as _concolor_ from reliable person. Anyway, gravid females are WC, which allows me to sleep peacefully ; )
> 
> Differences from _negebensis_ you could see inter alia on chelae, legs.]
> 
> Oh, okay, thanks. I'm writing a catalog for species in the hobby and I had to ask.


----------



## Obli

2nscorpx said:


> Obli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much yes. For sure they aren't _negebensis_, but... they could be some undescribed subspecies. Of course I bought as _concolor_ from reliable person. Anyway, gravid females are WC, which allows me to sleep peacefully ; )
> 
> Differences from _negebensis_ you could see inter alia on chelae, legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay, thanks. I'm writing a catalog for species in the hobby and I had to ask.
Click to expand...

I'm not some expert on scorpions; ) Always you can described them as "_Orthochirus_ sp."


Btw, they got some interesting colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Gorgeous. The translucent legs in contrast with the purplish-black body is very interesting.


----------



## bryanfernandez1

You guys take EPIC pictures!!!!


----------



## bryanfernandez1

*My Emperor*

I know my picture isn't in anyway near the caliber of pictures you guys take and stuff, but I snagged a quick picture of my buddy coming out to say hi.  Like I said, you guys take EPIC, (really mean it), pictures!  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Formerphobe

Third generation communal P. imperator, born first week in January.  For size reference, the mealworms the babies are munching on are less than 1" long.  
The mamas made sure all the babies had food before they started grabbing mealworms for themselves.  I'd never seen that with earlier clutches.


----------



## bryanfernandez1

Nice pics!  Those scorpions look great!


----------



## GS

*[url]facebook.com/ScorpionArchives*[/URL]

Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

Centruroides limbatus, female? Nice specimen, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

"Like" us to receive the latest updates on our breeding projects: facebook.com/ScorpionArchives


----------



## G. Carnell

Male/Female Scorpiops/Euscorpiops from Tibet!

Note the notch in the males claw on the left!






Thanks to Imgur.com for the upload!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Parabuthus villosus "oranje"*

Close up Chelicera shot of a Parabuthus villosus "oranje"







"Like" us to receive the latest updates on our breeding projects: facebook.com/ScorpionArchives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Lychas scutilus*

Lychas scutilus with 2.instar young

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

"GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS)

Who's telson is this? :sarcasm:







Do NOT comment your answers here. PM us via the following link so that no one can copy your answer :laugh:
https://www.facebook.com/messages/ScorpionArchives

Check out the Game instructions located at the following link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.123057727874083.20853.112516382261551&type=3

Regards,
GS


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Freshly molted LQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

The birth of a Two-tailed Lychas mucronatus bark scorpion:


Chaerilus celebensis adult pair:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS




----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Androctonus australis


----------



## GS



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DolbyR



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*[ASA] Androctonus bicolor caresheet*

[ASA] Androctonus bicolor caresheet launching soon. Stay tuned..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GS

Setting up the first "line of defence"...



... for her kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Androctonus baluchicus*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

"GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS) - Entry3!

What is the scientific name for this scorpion?? :sarcasm:



Do NOT comment your answers here. PM us via the following link so that no one can copy your answer :laugh:
https://www.facebook.com/messages/ScorpionArchives

Check out the Game instructions located at the following link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.123057727874083.20853.112516382261551&type=3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Why not comment here? That just takes away the fun...


----------



## GS

2nscorpx said:


> Why not comment here? That just takes away the fun...


Hey mate,

Thanks for your interest in GTS. 

It might be easy for the experience keepers to make a quick quess but it would literally "kill the fun" with all the "+1" that follows suit.

We like to encourage everyone (including newbies) to attempt hence, the game guidelines. 
Furthermore, only partcipants with the right answers will be announced, for the shy ones, no worries for trying :giggle:

For the peeps without a facebook account, please pm DolbyR or myself to submit your answers.

Depending on the response, we are working on some tokens of appreciation for the top winners, but nothing really pricey..(unless we have sponsors *hint. lol), meanwhile, scores are being tracked.  

For the fun and learning. Join in! :biggrin:


----------



## GS

Parabuthus villosus oranje

Click here or on the following images to access the higher resolution copies on our fan page:





Hottentotta jayakari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Absolutely gorgeous.  I so want a villosus.


----------



## ShredderEmp

This is my Babycurus jacksoni named Jack. He just had a huge meal. Hope he molts soon.







This was him a few meals before:







And this was him when I got him:







He's grown a lot, huh?


----------



## GS

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.  I so want a villosus.


Agree. Imo, It's practically impossible to look at a Parabuthus villosus and not try to get it... 



ShredderEmp said:


> This is my Babycurus jacksoni named Jack. He just had a huge meal. Hope he molts soon.


Great coloration and appetite! Hopefully he'll molt for you soon. Do post an update up when he does


----------



## DolbyR

*Mesobuthus caucasicus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GS

*Parabuthus transvaalicus 8.instar adult female*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DolbyR

*Heterometrus swammerdami*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

I'm going to just list the photos in order of time taken.

The first picture of Shredder:







A side view:







Him digging away:







The next two are pictures for size:













Him hiding:







This is the leftovers from one of Jack's meals:







The last one is a picture of Shredder:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

GS said:


> "GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS) - Entry3!
> 
> What is the scientific name for this scorpion?? :sarcasm:


Answer is out 




Out of the submitted answers via PM, none got it correct. Thanks for those who have attempted GTS003 

For the fun and learning, test your ID skills for the incoming GTS scorpions ::

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Gorgeous!  I need to get one.  I need more Parabuthus species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Guess That Scorpion (GTS)*

"GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS) - Entry 4!
What is the scientific name for this scorpion? (20 points)




------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS) - Entry 5!
What is the scientific name for this scorpion? (20 points)

For those "FAT-tail" lovers out there, this should be an easy one for you.
+ 10 Bonus points for guessing the correct instar! 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note:
Do NOT comment your answer here. PM us via the following link so that no one can copy it 
[url]https://www.facebook.com/messages/ScorpionArchives[/URL]

For the peeps without a Facebook account, please pm DolbyR or myself to submit your answers.

Check out the Game instructions located at the following link:
[url]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.123057727874083.20853.112516382261551&type=3[/URL]

Regards,
Team ASA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~

G.ankarana 
Male:

Female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Why do all the collectors with good collections anyway have to go and get some of those just for me to see it and cry .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~

We feed off your tears mortal! Lol most of us are trying to breed awesome species so other hobbyist can enjoy.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Well then when are you gonna have those scorplings for sale huh? Nothing but my parents can stop me from getting those.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Waiting in that male to mature ! But won't be too long.


----------



## ShredderEmp

~Abyss~ said:


> Waiting in that male to mature ! But won't be too long.


Good luck!


----------



## GS

GS said:


> "GUESS THAT SCORPION" (GTS) - Entry 4!
> What is the scientific name for this scorpion? (20 points)


Answer to GTS004:


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Androctonus bicolor 7.instar adult pairs:


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Androctonus bicolor 7.instar adult male:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DolbyR



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~

A.bicolor pre-venom

A.bicolor stalking prey 

C.margiratus

C.margiratus

H.judaicus

H.judaicus colony

T.stigmurus 4 days after molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

P. imp babies - feeding time at the pig farm.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Fresh molt G.ankarana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

Pretty, what instar is it?


----------



## ShredderEmp

2nscorpx said:


> Pretty, what instar is it?


Pretty x10


----------



## 2nscorpx

Yes, yes, very true.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Thank you guys I'm not exactly sure about instar these were sold to me as subadults. Based on size I would imagine 4 or 5 i


----------



## ~Abyss~

*Feeding Time!*

Actually felt bad for the roach she stung 6 times in total and I only manged to get this crappy shot.






Great chelicerae shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

I think it was a pretty good action shot of the sting.


----------



## antinous

~Abyss~ said:


> Fresh molt G.ankarana



Love the coloring on him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Some old pictures of my Pandinus imperator "Shredder".

a rare glimpse of him eating:






Nothing special in this one:


----------



## G. Carnell

He looks like quite a fatty! 

tempted to buy an emperor!


----------



## ShredderEmp

Thanks! You should get one.


----------



## bugarella

I have 3 diffrent species right now. I'm currently in love with my 2 superstitionia donesis. So much so that I'm buying 5 more tomorrow.

My super fat "super don" had gotten twice as fat as it was when I got it.






Another shot of the fatty "super don"






My not so fat "super don"






Another shot of the not so fat one






my H. Trilineatus couple. I watched them dance and then found a spermatophore on a rock 2 days ago, keeping my fingers crossed.






I don't have pictures of my emps right now. When I upgrade them to the 40 gallon tank I will get some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~

Deathstalker after Molt.

I wanted to get a fresh picture but I forgot my camera at work over the weekend and my phone doesn’t take a good shot when they’re this small. But my lq molted on Friday this was taken Monday night. UV light shows that it’s exo was almost hardened. I dont know where this specimen was collected from so what do you guys think Lqq or Lqh?

LQ 3 days after molt.

 

---------- Post added 04-10-2013 at 02:19 PM ----------

Good news is acomin’

So it looks like these guys have one more molt to go before maturity and they might even molt around the same time so breeding attempts will happen soon!

G.ankarana premolt Male

 

G. Ankarana premolt Male

 

G.Ankarana premolt FEMALE

 

G.Ankarana Premolt Female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Some old pics I have rediscovered, before my new scorps arrive! 

Compsobuthus werneri (ADULT!!! these guys are tiny)






Liocheles waigiensis (check our the claw to body ratio )






Heterometrus spinifer female






Odonturus dentatus male (big claws for a buthid)






Hottentotta polystictus with 33 babies!!






Chaerilus rectimanus male from Singapore






Chaerilus rectimanus with babies (babies were 4mm long!)






Thanks to Imgur.com for awesome hosting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice scorp! what species is that? Scorpio maurus?  always wanted a Scorpio but they're usually expensive in England 


Kissy Kissy H. Swammerdami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scuttlebutt

Four baby emperors, courtesy of Formerphobe


----------



## cantthinkofone

Baby R. Junceus. Hes named Gatsby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Obli

_Hottentotta hottentotta_
















_Hottentotta jayakari_











_Hottentotta judaicus_











_Hottentotta trilineatus_ 'dark'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

Wonderful Hottentotta spp. H. jayakari is always one of the most beautiful species, but the H. trilineatus "dark" morph is also very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Little I4 Hottentotta alticola
love these little guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Obli

2nscorpx said:


> Wonderful Hottentotta spp. H. jayakari is always one of the most beautiful species, but the H. trilineatus "dark" morph is also very pretty.


Thank you! Yes, they are very pretty, but I like all species of genus - all are beautiful and look interesting for me.

Btw, about 50% scorpionlings _H. hottentotta_ already left mother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

I love when they first get off the back and the tails act like they have a mind of their own. It's so funny that they just have a death weapon swinging around behind them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JekyllandRick

*Bark Scorpions as Far as the Eye Can See*

I have 800 Bark Scorpions living in harmony


----------



## G. Carnell

whoa you're crazy   thats a lot of bloody scorpions haha



Another pic of Tibetan scorpion which i finally Identified: Euscorpiops karschi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

JekyllandRick said:


> I have 800 Bark Scorpions living in harmony


So that means your handing out free scorpions, right?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Got a pair of A bicolor in today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Androctonus crassicauda*

7.instar male:



6.instar female:


A freshly molted 7.instar female:



After 24 hours..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnwest

Beautiful Pics..!!


----------



## 2nscorpx

JekyllandRick said:


> I have 800 Bark Scorpions living in harmony


Do you really keep them in those egg crates?


----------



## Obli

Uf, these will be last pictures of my _Hottentotta hottentotta_, for now: )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

I like how there is a scorpling hanging out on the mom's eye.


----------



## aznative86

*Centruroides Sculpturatus*




Ouch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aznative86

Centruroides sculpturatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cantthinkofone

JekyllandRick how do you feed them :O that must be like 20 dollars in crickets a feeding :O


----------



## ShredderEmp

@aznative86: Who won that battle?


----------



## aznative86

ShredderEmp said:


> @aznative86: Who won that battle?


Barks always seem to win


----------



## ShredderEmp

aznative86 said:


> Barks always seem to win


Good. I like bark scorpions.


----------



## aznative86

Just gonna take a little off your face bro


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus, 4th instar*

My first scorpion!



_Rhopalurus junceus_, 0.6-inch























Rhopalurus junceus, 0.6-inch by _papilio, on Flickr




Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe

Adult female P. imp

Greedy baby from one of the January clutches.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aznative86

cricket spooked lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catch Smiley

My friend AM2 getting a drink. The only time I ever thought a scorpion looked cute


----------



## vukic

JekyllandRick said:


> I have 800 Bark Scorpions living in harmony


That's amazing... Have you got a pic of your setup?? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scroggdogg777

S. mesaensis 2nd instar, do yall think it is about to molt?  Looks like they are all going to blow up haha, i have 20 of them.


----------



## G. Carnell

Lovely pics guys, especially Papilio! really nice shots, don't think i can even see that much detail with my eyes haha!


new scorps i got in today, cheapest I've ever bought! only £6!!
Scorpio maurus palmatus, didnt realise these guys were so small, was expecting something more hottentotta sized!
perhaps subadults? have no clue whatsoever about this genus apart from basic keeping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Abyss~

not the adult I've been waiting on, but satisfying nonetheless

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS

Androctonus mauretanicus


Androctonus mauretanicus


"Scorpmarine"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice pics!

last pic makes me want to see the film Screamers again! imagine seeing that tail coming towards you under the sand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

G. Carnell said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> last pic makes me want to see the film Screamers again! imagine seeing that tail coming towards you under the sand


Thanks mate. 

Yep.. now you just made me want to watch Screamer again.. :laugh:

She's nice to put up a "DND" sign for me. She can do worse I guess :sneaky:


----------



## DreamWeaver8

Is that scorpion under the sand?


----------



## G. Carnell

Finally got some more Heterometrus phipsoni!

bad news for me is that 2/4 were DOA and there are no more imports from India  Last batch apparently

They are quite boring as hets go, really docile and not aggressive, but they have really weird fat heads and nice claws!

Subadult:






Adult (old pic) for comparison:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aznative86

Summers first batch of babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

Tityus stigmurus


Heterometrus spinifer


Heterometrus madraspatensis


Liocheles waigiensis


Androctonus australis hector



Androctonus crassicauda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Some new pics!

Heterometrus bengalensis babies after arriving to their new home!






Scorpio maurus stinging a cricket






S.maurus chelicerae are HUGE!






Euscorpiops karschi kind-of showing the aculear ring (ring between sting 'needle' and venom gland) which makes it Euscorpiops instead of Scorpiops

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2nscorpx

Very cool species! Especially, of course, the H. bengalensis.


----------



## G. Carnell

Cheers mate, the adult males are really pretty, long long claws   like an indian H.longimanus


Heres a pic i didn't realise I had!!
i always talk about the little bugs you get in your back yard soil which are perfect for killing mites
heres a pic of one!

they eat leftover food, and if you see them in a tank there are usually 0 mites to be found. also they dont 'aggregate' on the scorpion like mites do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Helpful little creatures! Tell them to keep up the good work. 
You have a nice diversity of species. Do you know the locality for the Euscorpiops karschi?


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus*

_Rhopalurus junceus_, 0.5-inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joks




----------



## 2nscorpx

The first species appears to be Isometrus maculatus and the last a Chaerilus spp., but what is the other species? Lychas infuscatus?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Fresh molted p trans female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus, 0.75-inch, exuvium*



Focus stack, 140 images taken at f/8



2048px image @ http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5524/9113782347_88980e5df5_o.png

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GS

Parabuthus transvaalicus 8.instar


Alternative link to photo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShredderEmp

She should hunt prey by just dumping the babies on it thus crushing the prey under sheer weight haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DolbyR

Androctonus bicolor 6.instar






Orthochirus innesi breeding pair






Heterometrus swammerdami 6.instar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GS

Be afraid of darkness...


Parabuthus villosus "oranje"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Hottentotta buchariensis 3rd instar!
these b**tards refuse to moult, hoping my conditions are ok for them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joks

---------- Post added 07-04-2013 at 04:16 AM ----------








---------- Post added 07-04-2013 at 04:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## joks



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Another Hottentotta alticola moult to I4
can't wait till these guys are adult! will be stunning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS

"WORLD WAR Z - Scorpion Edition"



Androctonus bicolor - "Defensive Pose"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HAL9000

*New member & enclosure pic*

Heteromerus sp. female, not sure exactly which species. Will have to i.d.!
Live plants and home made "ruin". Temp & humidity controlled by ZooMed controller with fogger and infrared bulb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

Nice. What is the substrate depth? It looks a little shallow.


----------



## HAL9000

It is a bit on the shallow side, but not as shallow as it looks in the photo. About 3 or 4 inches. She doesn't really want to burrow or eat much as it is, but hopefully that will change after she settles in. 

Space is a challenge in a 10 g terrarium so next upgrade is a larger tank


----------



## Scuttlebutt

Th...those were for everyone ;_; 

That's around 6 crickets stuffed into one P. imperator's mouth, and he was still trying to get more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShredderEmp

Can I haz more? HAHA. Someone needs to have a talk with him about sharing haha.


----------



## Scuttlebutt

For real, I had to change the cricket distribution to all of my inverts since I was only expecting 1-3 per scorpion. Good thing the pet store gave me an overcount. I can't usually tell them apart but I'm pretty sure this is the same one that is always trying to steal food from his siblings, likes to have a mealworm in each claw and one in his mouth, and abandons killed uneaten prey just so he can grab another that is crawling by.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Scuttlebutt said:


> For real, I had to change the cricket distribution to all of my inverts since I was only expecting 1-3 per scorpion. Good thing the pet store gave me an overcount. I can't usually tell them apart but I'm pretty sure this is the same one that is always trying to steal food from his siblings, likes to have a mealworm in each hand and one in his mouth, and abandons killed uneaten prey just so he can grab another that is crawling by.


I think he needs his own home.


----------



## Scuttlebutt

Perhaps so


----------



## joks



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

This is my new Lychas mucronatus. These pics were taken by Patrick Martin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GS



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## joks



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

This is a 3D stereogram, created from the depth-maps generated by the focus-stacking software, Zerene.  To view, with your face about 18 inches from the monitor, cross your eyes until the images merge.  The eyes need to be quite level with the images, even a tiny bit off-kilter will produce eye-strain.  Once the images have merged try tipping your head a tiny bit to one side or the other till you find the spot where your eyes feel relaxed while keeping the images perfectly aligned as one.  Many people have a hard time with this, one thing which helps a bit is propping your chin up on your elbow to keep your gaze steady.  I've also noticed that it seems easier to keep the images merged if I'm gazing very slightly downward at the monitor.  Finally, move forward if necessary until the image is in focus.



_Rhopalurus junceus_ exoskeleton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

This guy molted yesterday.



Here is the exuviae:


----------



## Alltheworld601

_IGP7112 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

my new little B. jacksoni.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## F1refly

Parabuthus planicauda. Nice female, think I may have a male as well but not sure yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1

3i C. Sculpturatus I just received yesterday




Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Sun Tzu, my Lychas mucronatus:



My 2i Centruroides gracilis:


----------



## joks



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

This Centruroides gracilis is now a 4i. This is my second 4i and I also have a 2i.


----------



## G. Carnell

Lots of moults recently on here!

Heterometrus phipsoni subadult (2 days after moult)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

I can beat you G. Carnell. SunTzu, my now 5i Lychas mucronatus just molted today.


----------



## G. Carnell

are you sure there is a scorpion in there?
all I see is some bark





really beautiful genus Lychas is!


----------



## ShredderEmp

G. Carnell said:


> are you sure there is a scorpion in there?
> all I see is some bark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really beautiful genus Lychas is!


Thank you. The only problem is that now I have to wait 10 days until I can feed him.


----------



## G. Carnell

Get ready for some picture spam!
some old pics I've never posted or want to repost! 

Heterometrus mysorensis male, one of most beautiful scorpions I've had (i have a thing for claws!!)






Tityus obscurus, stupid to handle it back in the day, but it shows how slender they are






Buthus mardochei, i think, was never very much into Buthus species! and they're too dangerous for me nowadays






Euscorpius tergestinus (= carpathicus corsicanus, species may change) MALE






same sp, female, really nice tiger stripes






Euscorpius flavicaudis, really nice claws these guys have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Very nice! How did you find a Tityus obscurus? Those guys look so cool.


----------



## G. Carnell

Those guys were available a while back, but there were some problems breeding them
i had 10, they were all adult within 6 months but refused to breed so I traded em off around europe

pic of a female for comparison:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Anuroctonus pococki, gravid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

After finishing up Shark Week, I saw this before I went to bed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

@All, good pictures, especially the T. obscurus, George, and the A. pococki, Smokehound.


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus*

_Rhopalurus junceus_, 1-inch BL, exuvia focus stacks





Venom hole?

















[video=youtube;FetM1_ncY4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FetM1_ncY4I[/video]





[video=youtube;H05TQ23pqhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H05TQ23pqhI[/video]


----------



## DreamWeaver8

Wow those are some seriously crisp photos because I defiantly see said "venom hole"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joks




----------



## ShredderEmp

That looks like the scorpion is the superhero and roaches are evil villans and he's fighting them all off haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. Carnell

I5 H.alticola

these guys grow so fast -_- I bought them at I2 at the start of the summer, june ish IIRC

Really starting to show the pretty black colouring which made me want these guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Aesome! Great colors on those guys.

NOTE: I tried making albums on my photobucket, which then erased my images posted. MY PHOTOBUCKET HAS ALL PAST PICTURES - go here: http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/Rmcmugh/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## G. Carnell

H.phipsoni final moult to adulthood

amazing how the claws change so much in a matter of hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus*

These were shot with varying degrees of cross-polarized lighting which cuts reflections and often allows seeing through the exoskeleton of many arthropods.

Taken through a Nikon CFI60 10x microscope objective and focus-stacked.


_Rhopalurus junceus_, 1-inch



























Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## aznative86



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aznative86

I always keep my camera ready to go when opening containers to check on things each day and was lucky to catch this right in the act almost  sorry for the lil bit of blur I was in a rush to get the lid back on and store her in a dark room. Will upload a updated photo in a couple days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joks

---------- Post added 08-23-2013 at 09:58 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Awesome pics guys!

joks, is that H.trilineatus ? (or similar spp!)
those guys are awesome


----------



## ShredderEmp

Heres the picture I messed up from earlier posts:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

When this photo was taken, I was in the middle of sexing him:



My 4th instar Centruroides gracilis:



And lastly my Lychas mucronatus:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

My Lychas mucronatus just molted into adulthood today:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigDaddyBruce

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=74047 There are mine, they're not great, but it's all done with the camera on my phone and downloaded from my e-mail lol


----------



## ShredderEmp

One of my Centruroides gracilis molted today. He is the leader of my C. gracilis clan and so I expect others to follow. In other words, it's sibling is very fat too. Anyway, here are the pictures:


----------



## Alltheworld601

B. jacksoni, teeny tiny baby.  Likely would just hang off the edge of a dime.


_IGP8294 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8293 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

Looks awesome. I loved having these guys. I want some more.


----------



## Troyboy9219

Wow. Pretty nice scorpion. I love them when they get massive.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Went from 3rd to 4th instar:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

A. phaiodactylus


_IGP8348 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP8346 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShredderEmp

Some more views if that 4th instar.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Another molt from one of my guys:


----------



## aznative86

Some of more of my scorps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Was #2 a Tityus stigmurus?


----------



## aznative86

ShredderEmp said:


> Was #2 a Tityus stigmurus?


Yeah, thats the adult then theres like 19 youngins pretty cool scorp


----------



## pperrotta03

just some of my scorps

As of now I have 10 unidentifieds from ken, a desert hairy, one P. transvaalicus, and H. trilineatus. File for the unidentified one is too large, and im too lazy to make it smaller right now. Maybe later.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Show us the unknown. It's your job.


----------



## pperrotta03

ShredderEmp said:


> Show us the unknown. It's your job.


Lol will get to it later I promise

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## ShredderEmp

pperrotta03 said:


> Lol will get to it later I promise
> 
> tappy tappa taparoo


You better....


----------



## pperrotta03

Hrres the unknown from ken. Would anyone maybe be able to id it? I dont have a real camera and the one on my phone sucks. So just getting remotely good pics up will be hard






tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## ShredderEmp

My guess would be in the Paruroctonus genus.


----------



## pperrotta03

ShredderEmp said:


> My guess would be in the Paruroctonus genus.


What particular reasons for that classification?

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## ShredderEmp

pperrotta03 said:


> What particular reasons for that classification?
> 
> tappy tappa taparoo


I used the gallery on The Scorpion Files and it seems to resemble most of them.


----------



## pperrotta03

ShredderEmp said:


> I used the gallery on The Scorpion Files and it seems to resemble most of them.


I agree for the most part except some of the older ones are darker and dont resemble them. I stole my sisters camera so hopefully I can get more pics up, and good ones

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## G. Carnell

Been scorpion hunting!

pic of a stunning male of Euscorpius 'carpathicus corsicanus' - species is at the moment undefined i believe as theres ongoing work on the carpathicus complex

males have an enlarged telson and larger claws with notches in them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

My Parabuthus liosoma is a beast. She has eaten six roaches since Saturday. Oh well, I have pictures of her meal:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles

I am not big into scorps, but when I visited the Galapagos this spring I was flipping rocks looking for _Scolopendra_ and I happened across a few of these guys. I think he's a _Hadruroides maculatus_, no? Figured you guys might enjoy a shot of one in the wild. My camera is terrible for detail and macro work, and he was only about an inch and a half long. Sorry the quality is crap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Still better than mine. Awesome shot!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Thistles said:


> View attachment 120760
> 
> I am not big into scorps, but when I visited the Galapagos this spring I was flipping rocks looking for _Scolopendra_ and I happened across a few of these guys. I think he's a _Hadruroides maculatus_, no? Figured you guys might enjoy a shot of one in the wild. My camera is terrible for detail and macro work, and he was only about an inch and a half long. Sorry the quality is crap.


Wow, beautiful! How do you know it's H. maculatus? How are you able to tell?


----------



## Thistles

I think that's the only species found there, but again, I'm not a scorp person!


----------



## ShredderEmp

I had my 3rd Centruroides gracilis molt into 5th instar today. I was able to catch it halfwayh through before gojng to school.

Halfway through:



When I returned home:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

@shredder: do you think these guys would be a good first scorp? I was thinking about getting some. It's a beauty btw.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Thanks. They are a great species. They live life in the fast lane to put it shortly. Also, they are easy to take care of and look great. I actually have another going into 6th instar at the moment, but it chose a bad time to do so. I have a chemistry test tomarrow and it's hard not to watch.


----------



## Brizzl

Haha. Poor you xD


----------



## ShredderEmp

Tell me about it.

---------- Post added 10-02-2013 at 11:07 PM ----------

So this Centruroides gracilis pulled a fast one on me, but I caught the whole thing. 2 in one day is ok for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

So my last Centruroides gracilis molted into 6th instar today. It seems that when my scorpions molt, they do so in groups. Probably because 2 of them are related. This was the third one in 2 days. I believe it is a male?


----------



## Smokehound714

Babies are now burrowing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

In-situ shot of an enormous 4" (without tail!!!) mature female A pococki with her babies in the wild.   The babies are huge! They're 2nd instars, but look like 3rd instars!







  People should refrain from collecting this species in fall, this is when the mature females are protecting their young.  I've got more than enough of these things already  

   The tarantulas are sealing themselves off early, this year in the OC...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice to know a little more about the species...


----------



## Kayv



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rustypeb

Hi this is my first scorpion a Vaejovis spinigeris


----------



## ShredderEmp

My new Rhopalurus junceus:


----------



## ShredderEmp

Some decent pictures of my Lychas mucronatus, Wu:


----------



## KDiiX

ShredderEmp said:


> Some decent pictures of my Lychas mucronatus, Wu:


Scorpions may original come out of the seas but that doesn't mean they need to be housed in a swimming pool with a piece of wood in it. That's extremely too much moisture/water. You honestly have to be much more careful when you mist. Especially becuase you said not long age you think you already killed a scorpions by "overmisting". If all your boxes look like that after misting its just a matter of time that one after the will die.

Btw moltings in groups is absolutely common. The weather is a big factor to trigger a molting. A scorpion can wait with the molting until all conditions fits enough to have a good chance for successful molt. The weather seems to be one of the most important factors after feeding and temperature. Often scorpion keepers have noticed (especially in summer) that scorpions will molt after a dry period before or while a storm started and weather changed from "good" to "bad".


----------



## ShredderEmp

It only looks like that because the coco fiber had not absorbed it yet. I literally just misted it before placing her back in. Thanks for the the advice though, as she is my pride and joy. 

As for the group moltings, would that still apply even if they are in different deli cups?


----------



## KDiiX

Of course its no matter in which deli cup they are. They changes in air pressure haven't only effect on one deli cup.


----------



## Aquila

Would not it be great if it made Genus Index with genus threads such as tarantulas? I guess there are already enough people with rich collections that can fill the topics. I also would help with the pictures.


----------



## ShredderEmp

KDiiX said:


> Of course its no matter in which deli cup they are. They changes in air pressure haven't only effect on one deli cup.


Oh ok. That makes sense. Thanks. I've wondered about that.


----------



## Smokehound714

I had estimated that I only had a few scorplings unaccounted for, and that turned out to be wrong, as there were six left, they all ventured out of the burrow.  Mom was in a good mood, so i decided to let her crawl onto my hand..













  Kinda like a really bad-tempered emperor scorpion, she's quick to sting, even when calm.  Hasn't envenomated me, yet.  each poke was dry.  She was aiming more for mechanical pain. lol  


  ..which is actually pretty messed up



			
				kellakk said:
			
		

> Hey, she's the one that stung me when i caught her, right? I guess scorpions do have personalities!


  Yes she is, and yes they do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kellakk

Hey, she's the one that stung me when I caught her, right? I guess scorpions do have personalities!


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice pics guys, didn't know the Anuroctonus got so big!
Theyre available in the UK at the moment, but can't justify another shelf for keeping scorpions  first world problems


Some new pics of my few species!

Hottentotta alticola 5th Instar






H.saulyci 4th instar with a cricket cigar 






4th Instar Heterometrus bengalensis with his sausage friends






Euscorpiops karschi female (male behind).. 1 year after i observed mating, still no sign of birthing any time soon! very fastidious species it seems! combined perhaps with long gestation   fingers crossed for babies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

The species you keep are so diverse! It's not fair! Do you have a list of the species you keep (or maybe I shouldn't know so that I'll continue to be surprised when you post pictures)? Love the H. alticola!


----------



## G. Carnell

Im going to be a dissapointment then! 
only got H.alticola H.saulyci H.buchariensis, Het bengalensis, Het phipsoni, Scorpio maurus and Euscorpiops karshi / Euscorpius carpathicus corsicanus!

If i had more space and money... list would be a lot bigger, I think its the same situation with most scorpion keepers


----------



## 2nscorpx

Still good species!


----------



## Ladislav Vasil

Some pics 

_Heterometrus cyaneus_

Import from 2012


_Babycurus jacksoni_




_Tityus ecuadorensis_




_
Hottentotta trilineata_




_Hadogenes paucidens_



_Parabuthus transvaalicus_




_Tityus magnimanus_


_Euscorpius italicus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp

Send some of those Tityus sp. to the U.S. please?


----------



## Ladislav Vasil

_Opistophthalmus boehmi_ 0.1; adult


_Mesobuthus cyprius_ 0.1; adult



_Euscorpius tergestinus_ 1.0; adult


_Parabuthus transvaalicus_ 1.0; 6th instar


_Hottentotta trilineata_ 0.1; adult - gravid


_Grosphus flavopiceus _0.0.1; 3rd instar


_Babycurus jacksoni_ 0.1?; 6th instar


----------



## Smokehound714

Paruroctonus silvestrii male


----------



## Alltheworld601

My little 3rd instar B. jacksoni.

He wishes I were small enough to be food.


_IGP9481 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Beautiful shot Jacqueline!!  

I should get one of these, so pretty!



I found a couple of tiny spiders and made two posts in the True Spiders forum if you'd like a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tabor

Good to be "back". Only working with an iPhone for photos right now but hope to upgrade soon.

_C. bicolor_ (sub-adult female)



_H. buchariensis _(unsexed 4i)


----------



## ShredderEmp

AHHHHHHHHHHH. I want a Centruroides bicolor soooo bad. I need one.


----------



## tabor

ShredderEmp said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH. I want a Centruroides bicolor soooo bad. I need one.


Understandable. They were a species that has been on my wishlist for almost decade. So I had a lot of hype/anticipation built up in my head about them. I must say they have lived up to the hype for me, maybe even surpassed it. 

I have a breeding group going, so with a little luck I'll have some slings available by early summer


----------



## ShredderEmp

I need to save up. Goodluck on the project!


----------



## tabor

Thanks for the well wishes. I had great success back in the day with similar Centruroides species in regards to breeding projects so I'm fairly confident. Still though, I've got my fingers crossed, you know what they say about counting your chickens before they hatch and all that. 

And in the interest of full disclosure, there's already a waiting list for any hypothetically available slings, with preference going to those with experience. However, if their broodsizes are comparable to other large Centruroides then I will undoubtedly have some extras available. I haven't even started to think about prices, but I will say my main goal and purpose for re-entering the hobby is to breed only rare/desirable species and provide them to devoted hobbyists at a fair price. I'm not so much interested in profit as I am ensuring the continuation of said species in the hobby. So keep an eye on the forums, and my postings, but I doubt I will be placing things for sale _en masse_ on the AB marketplace like I used to


----------



## G. Carnell

Tabor, out of interest - how fast are your H.buchariensis growing?  mine have been staying pre-moult for long periods, taken them 6 months to go from I2 to I4
beautiful scorpions though!



H.bengalensis 5th instar, still nondescript apart from being totally chocolate brown!


----------



## tabor

G. Carnell said:


> Tabor, out of interest - how fast are your H.buchariensis growing?


I've only had them for about 3 weeks so I don't have any information on their growth rate yet. They've been eating like pigs since I got them though, and I'm keeping their temps in the higher range, so we shall see. You're right, they are a very beautiful species. I must admit though I was initially interested in them because of their rarity and the fact that they originate from Afghanistan more so than their appearance. In some pics I had seen online they looked amazing, in others, they looked kind of dull. Once I saw them in person though I was highly impressed. Their is a lot of subtlety to their coloration that makes them a much aesthetic species than I would have thought. Definitely don't regret picking up a breeding group of them.

How are you keeping yours? Temps/substrate depth? Are yours burrowing at all?


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey,

I keep them in a generic desert setting, sand and coco fibre, uncompacted! no idea on temperature, but im guessing 28C+ (using heat mats w/o thermometer)
as for humidity they get a few drops of water on the cold side of their box probably once every 1-2 weeks, and maybe once every 5-6 weeks a bigger shower!
I was advised to do that from the guy that i got them from, I haven't had much experience with desert scorps in the past and was probably giving them too much
humidity when i first got them (I2).

they seem really resilient, I went away on a 3 week holiday a while ago, came back and most had moulted or were unchanged!  That's 3 weeks of heat with no water or food..  life must be hard not only for the people over there!

those i keep with cork bark don't bother digging, but those who i gave slate to dig nice little scrapes underneath them!
(they also sometimes bury the slate and end up with nowhere to go haha!)


The main reason i asked was because i originally bought 3 species from Afghanistan, H. alticola, H.buchariensis and H.saulyci
All were I2 when i bought them --  Now the alticola are close to moulting to I6, whereas with H.buchariensis some of them have only
just moulted to I4 (and one to I3!)

The H.saulyci have all grown fast too (all I4 for a while now), just the buchariensis being slow pokes!

anyway apologies for the wall of text!  these scorps are really cool - apparently the H.buchariensis are hadrurus sized when adult
which is absolutely huge for a hottentotta!!

Standard box i keep all the babies in:






I4, you can see where he stung the cricket! owch


----------



## scottc

So this my first scorpion I have been wanting one from the time I read the thread on the coffee table terrarium... So almost 4 years lol. I was told by the LPS this is a Centruroides sculpturatus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredderEmp

Congrats, however, the scorpion in the picture is not a Centruroides sculpteratus. It is actually a C. gracilis. I would guess it is 5th instar. Same genus, but different care. Keep her similar to a Pandinus imperator, but with less substrate and mor climbing spaces. Still a way cool species though.


----------



## tabor

Thanks for the info G. Carnell...



G. Carnell said:


> those i keep with cork bark don't bother digging, but those who i gave slate to dig nice little scrapes underneath them!
> (they also sometimes bury the slate and end up with nowhere to go haha!)


Mine do the exact same thing 



> The main reason i asked was because i originally bought 3 species from Afghanistan, H. alticola, H.buchariensis and H.saulyci
> All were I2 when i bought them --  Now the alticola are close to moulting to I6, whereas with H.buchariensis some of them have only
> just moulted to I4 (and one to I3!)


Yep it does sound like they are just slow growers.



> anyway apologies for the wall of text!  these scorps are really cool - apparently the H.buchariensis are hadrurus sized when adult
> which is absolutely huge for a hottentotta!!


No need to apologize! Most the info available on these guys is in German, which I don't speak, so I've just been sort of relying on my experience with other similar speciesas far as care goes. I had no idea they got that large, that is awesome. Now I can't wait. Do you know which instar the mature at? Pectine count for sexing? Any information would be useful.

Please PM me if you'd like, so we don't send up derailing this thread


----------



## G. Carnell

Had a lucky escape last night... found my S.maurus twitching in his box, looked like he was dead!

turns out he had JUST started to moult!  Originally thought i had 4 adults, which is now 3 subadults and 1 adult!!!  This also explains why i had no success mating them...

The claws are absolutely huge now, even bigger than in the picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

G. Carnell said:


> This also explains why i had no success mating them...


Hahaha. I like how they are pure white. Almost clear.


----------



## ShredderEmp

My Rhopalurus junceus molted into 6th instar today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

2nd Instar Anuroctonus pococki


----------



## 2nscorpx

Cool! What species do you have?


----------



## ShredderEmp

My Lychas mucronatus named Wu molted into 7th instar today. I wasn't expecting it too!


----------



## ShredderEmp

My last Centruroides gracilis molted from 5th instar to 6th instar today. It's a girl! 

I'm pretty convinced that my scorpions have their molt cycles aligned with each others. Just like the myth how women who live together go on their periods together. Except this is a much more desirable surprise. 

I now have 1.2.0. Good for breeding! She is much smaller than the other female, however. Not sure why.


----------



## Stirmi

S Mesaensis


----------



## Stirmi

Babycurus Jacksoni


----------



## ShredderEmp

Just got some new Rhopalurus crassicauda in as a birthday present!



Suspect female:



Suspect male:


----------



## 2nscorpx

I'm very jealous.  R. crassicauda is a nicely-colored species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac

Here are a few shots of my scorp collection:

P villosus from last night. Supposed to be an adult but I am sure she is about to moult again







Same one a few months before







Hottentotta jayakari 4i






A australis hector 4i






A mauritanicus or crassicauda, not quite sure






0.1 Centruroides bicolor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

If i toss in more than one cricket, she goes berserk, frantically tapping around, bumping into everything, sometimes ending up on her back.  They aren't very well equipped to capture Gryllodes, which are lightning quick, and jumpy compared to the native Gryllus species, which move more slowly, get larger, and dont jump as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

2nscorpx said:


> I'm very jealous.  R. crassicauda is a nicely-colored species!


Thanks!  

I love that Centruroides bicolor. I want them so bad!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Yeah, that C. bicolor picture is great!


----------



## KDiiX

@shaneshac the villosus is definitively not adult. The pedipalps of adult are much more voluminous. But he metasoma looks also definitively subadult. Whish you the best that it will soon takes its last molt.


----------



## shaneshac

Thanks. I saw her yesterday and her colour is now very opaque. She should shed any day now


----------



## G. Carnell

Hottentotta saulyci adult or subadult, these guys get incredibly quick when they get bigger :S

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaneshac

Great looking scorpion!! Looks pretty big in the pic although cannot really tell the dimensions


----------



## Smokehound714

OH my god she's so mad!!!!!!!
















----Just kidding, lol.  This one is actually docile enough to handle carelessly.  I had posed her to look cooler. lol  You'll see in the second pic that she's super mellow:







   This one doesnt mind being held a single bit.  Obviously my favorite specimen. Even despite the mycosis she had when we collected her 

  Fortunately, I noticed it early.


----------



## papilio

*Lighting the scorpion*

_Rhopalurus junceus_, 1-inch
Focus stacks

This first shot was taken using a speedlight strobe flash, illuminating mostly the subject but giving a darker background.





This was shot with the studio strobe and beauty dish, giving an effect like broad daylight.





My new wallpaper ... I stacked only about 20 images from the previous image, around the eyes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601

B. jacksoni


_IGP0561 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Awesome! I'm going to be getting one soon. They look so cool. Hw do you have them setup?


----------



## papilio

Beautiful Jacqueline!!  





I need a hug!!


Rhopalurus junceus, 1-inch by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

The supermacros in many of your photos are astounding. How do you get some of the colors? Some of them just are not natural! I like the style of your photography, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Thanks very much 2nscorpx!  It's such a small scorpion that you get a lot of translucence when using some backlighting.  That brings out surprising vibrance in the colors.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Haven't posted in thread in a while, so here is a video of Aerica, my female Centruroides gracilis. She molted into 7th instar today, so I'm hoping the 6th instar male will mate with her as I hear that males can breed at that age. Hopefully the video works.



Edit: Click on the video if it doesn't play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Heterometrus bengalensis getting bigger!  5th instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

_IGP0669 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Baby P. imperator's little tiny white telson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

Parabuthus villosus oranje

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShredderEmp

Super nice! Good luck with the hopefully big brood.


----------



## DolbyR

Hottentotta caboverdensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon95

Just picked up this 1/2" lil guy, my first scorpion  
Grosphus Grandidieri/Madagascar Black, so I named him King Julian, t'was only fitting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

Babycurus jacksoni


_IGP0830 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

A couple of baby emperors being cute..


_IGP0878 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP0885 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


----------



## G. Carnell

haha, love the little P.imps!  they're so alike to kittens and puppies waddling around haha


Good news from my scorpions, finally an adult Hottentotta alticola!!  guessing female, but I have no experience with sexing these beyond "bulbous claw"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

My Anuroctonus phaiodactylus had wedged himself between some wood and the glass, presumably digesting the massive cricket that he ate... anyway, when he decided to turn around, he did it the hard way..this cracked me up, enjoy.


_IGP1049 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I wanted to face the other way, so I'm just gonna....


_IGP1055 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Ahhh.  Much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Can't decide who's funnier J, you or your little friends!  


Btw, this one's totally brill!!  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

*Rhopalurus junceus, exuvia pincer*

Another focus stack of the exuvia from a 1-inch _Rhopalurus junceus_, using a new stacking technique which helps with the textural detail.  This is more clear on the flickr 'Original' image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac

H arizonensis feeding on a mealworm 






Sub-adult female Hottentotta jayakari in her temp enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

My Rhopalurus junceus molted into 6th instar this morning and guess what? It's a boy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaneshac

They look great when moulted


----------



## ShredderEmp

I totally agree. He looked even better before I went to school. So sweet to see this. Now who wants to give me their female? Haha.


----------



## JustJenn13

*My pet Scorpion Cleo*




Here is Cleo short for Cleopatra and her babies .. I kept one baby and it yet has a name lol ...I'm wating to see the sex of of it name it ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975

Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## tabor

First pairing of captive true C. bicolors in the US that I am aware  of. Now we wait.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShredderEmp

This gives me hope that one day they won't be as rare as or rarer than a Grosphus ankarana. Congrats on the mating. There are some others on here that are looking for a male so their females don't die without breeding.


----------



## ShredderEmp

My new Babycurus jacksoni. He/she is a 4th instar. The review is in Patcho's review thread.


----------



## G. Carnell

had a surprise the other day

my supposedly adult H.phipsoni got a bit bigger!!  

love the blade-like claws

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22

Congrats, Shredder, on your boy!
Good luck, tabor, on your eventual _C. bicolor_ brood!

My _P. imperator_ telling the crickets to kiss and make up


----------



## pannaking22

_Hottentotta trilineatus_ (?) action shot



Shot through the enclosure, but you can actually see a drop of venom on the tip of the stinger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tabor

So I bred another one of my C. bicolor females tonight, it started off rough due to a small mishap, but turned out just fine. At this point now I believe I have two gravid females.

And so it begins, I was transfering the lucky couple to the breeding container I had setup for them, but before I could get them transfered (instantly) the male started doing his shimmy shimmy on the females head:











Rather than interupt them I just figured I'd wait and see what happened, after some finagling the male got the female into the proper position:






The aftermath, the spermataphore is in the upper right!:





I really do need a better camera than my iphone.

Hopefully this was a successful pairing, but I plan on pairing each female one additional time with what appears to be the stud male and seeing what happens. They will then be placed into what I consider ideal Centruroides gestation conidtions and with any luck at all I should have two broods by early summer 

---------- Post added 03-10-2014 at 11:24 PM ----------




ShredderEmp said:


> This gives me hope that one day they won't be as rare as or rarer than a Grosphus ankarana. Congrats on the mating. There are some others on here that are looking for a male so their females don't die without breeding.


Thanks. If you were referring to people looking for a C. Bicolor male, tell them to PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix

so seeing papilio's photos made me look up focus stacking because his photos are gooorrrgeeeouuuus. I downloaded a program and tried it myself.

pictured here is the body of my P. imperator that has been in my mini fridge for about 4-5 years now. I think he's pretty much freeze dried at this point. I really enjoyed him.
But I wanted to try it with something that wasn't going to move around and I'm rather pleased with my first try!
Really want another scorp. They are really cool animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

Buncha fat scorpions.


_IGP1854 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1846 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP1839 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


----------



## elliotulysses

I'm jealous of your guys' photo skills

Here are my new guys
Indica


Sativa



And my beloved older guys
Ian


Isaac


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Centruroides gracilis, hands down my favorite scorpion to keep. Hoping this girl gives me lots of good babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KDiiX

JustJenn13 said:


> View attachment 124237
> View attachment 124238
> 
> Here is Cleo short for Cleopatra and her babies .. I kept one baby and it yet has a name lol ...I'm wating to see the sex of of it name it ...


first picture is actually a perfect example for why not to pick up a scorpion. As you can see perfect it looks like the scorpions stands on the tip of the toes. A scorpion "feeling" comfortable on the surface he is walking walks  "flat" without much space between scorpion and surface.


----------



## exocet77

Hottentotta Trilineatus


----------



## Smokehound714

This guy got settled in very quickly.  The substrate mixture is holding up perfectly.   


  Unlike A. _phaiodactlyus_, A. _pococki_ isn't as prone to mycosis, and actually can easily dehydrate.  Substrate: 50% coarse sand, 30% silt, 20% clay.  As long as they have good ventilation, mycosis isnt an issue, but Do allow the substrate to dry out.  It's fast-draining, so simply misting will help maintain the burrow's integrity.  

  Males build much shallower burrows than females, and do not require as much substrate.  Females are happiest with at least 4".     Burrowing scorpions dig spiral-burrows.  a 32oz polypro container makes a good enclosure, they're enabled to make a deeper corkscrewing burrow, and it seems to make them calmer.







 Same specimen, before burrow was completed.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Rick McJimsey said:


> Centruroides gracilis, hands down my favorite scorpion to keep. Hoping this girl gives me lots of good babies.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Here's a better picture of mom w/ babies:


----------



## G. Carnell

Subadult Heterometrus bengalensis!

theyre really showing that rich brown colour, and some sexual dimorphism
subadult male on the left, subadult female on the right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

Great! Such a rare species! It's good to see a healthy group of them.


----------



## Hypnotic

My androctonus mauretanicus. 
Offcourse you can get from the picture that she past away the night before this picture was taken, so this was my last picture with her.
I'm not sure what killed her, just that her behaviour changed completely the last week before I finally discoverd her dead.


----------



## ShredderEmp

Our condolences.


----------



## Koh_

sorry to hear that  but was it female? looks more like mature male to me.


----------



## tsmith102033

What's the best substrate to use for emperors I use coconut and he seems to be doing good in it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikos

Mesobuthus gibbosus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G. Carnell

NIKO BACK IN THE GAME, YEAH! 


beautiful pic mate! i love the little speckles the babies have!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hi Nikos 

You here 

I love M. gibbosus!


----------



## ShredderEmp

This happened recently to my younger female, Sehoy:





She is now a 7th instar female. I love Centruroides gracilis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alltheworld601

Here's a couple of my guys, some are new since the last time I posted here.

I also got a C. gracilis that I gave too awesome of an enclosure and he refuses to show himself.  So no pictures of that guy.  But man is he gorgeous.  Pictures don't do them justice.  They really are the most beautiful scorpion I've ever seen once I saw one in person.  So go figure that he won't let me take his picture. 

Start with one of my baby imperator, because no matter how common these guys are, I can't be without THE hobby classics.  And they're adorable and funny. 
_IGP2792 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

This is my Superstitionia donensis obvious female who I checked on to see if she was still ridiculously gravid, and the poor girl is indeed still ridiculously gravid.  I have never felt so sorry for a scorpion in my life, that's gotta be uncomfortable.  
_IGP2793 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2796 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

I just got an Opisthacanthus cf madagascariensis and s/he is seriously the most laid back little scorpion I've ever seen in my life.  I don't handle my bugs but I would totally pick her up if I did.  SO sweet. 
_IGP2817 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2822 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

My dorky little Anuroctonus phaiodactylus.  He thinks he's scary, but he seems to have no idea how to use a stinger.  He's got a super fancy condo with all sorts of hidey places and as close as I could get to his natural habitat.  But instead he decided to live under the water dish.  Sometimes he comes out and stands on his head.
_IGP2828 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

_IGP2831 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Aaand my B. jacksoni molted again recently and is getting more and more bada$$ every time.  He has the best feeding response ever which is probably why he's fatter than he should be.  Spears falling food in mid-air with his tail, then grabs it off and rips it in half like some crazy hulked out gladiator.  I laugh so hard every time, while secretly being glad I'm not on the end of that tail, because its actually pretty horrifying. 
_IGP2745 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nikos

Liocheles sp. Kaliman, Indonesia













more here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kellysaxez

*My scorpion forest*

Klaus and Zena  They love to hide in their logs. And I finally figured out how to keep the humidity up. Wet towel over a third of the 15 long tank. Better than spritzing and way better than dumping water onto the substrate and stressing them out  I'll work on a false bottom soon though


----------



## kellysaxez

*My Klaus*

He's probably checking to make sure the humidity and temp are good for his wifey, Xena


----------



## G. Carnell

It's a monster!

thought my Hottentotta alticola were adult... GUESS NOT
its absolutely huge! probably 8-9cm in length

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adiowns

New scorpion just arrived yesterday, a hadrurus spadix named queen

	
	
		
		
	


	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeys and scorpions

H. spadix!...really cool !

U have only one animal?


----------



## NeuroToxin109

Chunky H. troglodytes scorpling


----------



## Desert scorps

Where did you get that desert hairy? I have been looking for an adult to buy because I have a 3rd or 4th instar and it might
Die moulting so if you could tell me where you got him that would be awesome


----------



## G. Carnell

Bad news from my Euscorpiops karschi, only one baby from this female! 
Unsure whether this was through cannibalism or other reasons as i don't check on them regularly enough
I do however have another, much fatter gravid female, fingers crossed!


----------



## TLover007

My new Emperor Scorp. A little bit fat but still very nice looking... dont think its in pre molt do you?













---------- Post added 06-19-2014 at 01:51 PM ----------




G. Carnell said:


> Bad news from my Euscorpiops karschi, only one baby from this female!
> Unsure whether this was through cannibalism or other reasons as i don't check on them regularly enough
> I do however have another, much fatter gravid female, fingers crossed!


beter than nothing... and atleast its super beautifull... congrats


----------



## G. Carnell

some more pics of my same species


Euscorpiops karschi with 2nd instar baby







Hottentotta alticola with prey






Heterometrus bengalensis group


----------



## G. Carnell

WOOP!

My other female had a really nice brood!
I know this genus is less exciting than others, but its rare in the hobby and they are difficult to care for!
Still my favourite scorpion family! (Euscorpiidae)

Funny to note, the babies from this female are a lot darker than my other female (almost totally white)


----------



## G. Carnell

More moults! 

Scorpio maurus palmatus, now adult






Hottentotta buchariensis subadult (regenerating moveable finger!)


----------



## Adiowns

.  Happy hadrurus arizonensis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raza007

*type of scorpion*

hey! can you please tell which kind of species this scorpion belongs to??


----------



## toidy

Pair 5th instar Androctonus Crassicauda


----------



## toidy

4i parabuthus schlecteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Anuroctonus _???_







  Unknown anuroctonus species, much darker in appearance than the photo suggests.  More slender, and gracile than 'true' pococki..  Bristles on her chelicerae are minute, chelicerae are narrow, much less robust than the true 'pococki' specimens im used to.  Refuses to burrow, found in moist riparian habitat.  Hates dryness, very uncharacteristic of this genus!  I attempted to transfer her to an old anuroctonus enclosure with a pre-made burrow, she reacted negatively to the substrate, running all over the place 


  Im unsure what to think.  Simply a different phenotype?  Or a species that prefers riparian and soft soil over chaparral and clay?  (would explain the weaker chelicerae)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22

Smokehound714 said:


> Anuroctonus _???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown anuroctonus species, much darker in appearance than the photo suggests.  More slender, and gracile than 'true' pococki..  Bristles on her chelicerae are minute, chelicerae are narrow, much less robust than the true 'pococki' specimens im used to.  Refuses to burrow, found in moist riparian habitat.  Hates dryness, very uncharacteristic of this genus!  I attempted to transfer her to an old anuroctonus enclosure with a pre-made burrow, she reacted negatively to the substrate, running all over the place
> 
> 
> Im unsure what to think.  Simply a different phenotype?  Or a species that prefers riparian and soft soil over chaparral and clay?  (would explain the weaker chelicerae)


Sorry, I don't really have any answers here, but that is a great looking scorp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Loving the Anuroctonus! chocolate caramel flavour! 


Hottentotta alticola mating attempt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr

Euscorpius tergestinus


This is my first ever scorpion, having branched off from tarantulas at last. It's about 3.5cm / 1.25" from claw tip to tail and awfully cute. Will try to get a full body shot at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec9090

H. paucidens


----------



## Poec9090

AA and LQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Smokehound714 said:


> Anuroctonus _???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown anuroctonus species, much darker in appearance than the photo suggests.  More slender, and gracile than 'true' pococki..  Bristles on her chelicerae are minute, chelicerae are narrow, much less robust than the true 'pococki' specimens im used to.  Refuses to burrow, found in moist riparian habitat.  Hates dryness, very uncharacteristic of this genus!  I attempted to transfer her to an old anuroctonus enclosure with a pre-made burrow, she reacted negatively to the substrate, running all over the place
> 
> 
> Im unsure what to think.  Simply a different phenotype?  Or a species that prefers riparian and soft soil over chaparral and clay?  (would explain the weaker chelicerae)


Well, it's been nearly a month later, and this specimen still makes no attempt to burrow.  Doesn't make the standard defensive posture common to anuroctonus, either.  All other anuroctonus species I've had burrowed within a day or two, but this one just digs a simple scrape and rests there.  On moist coco fiber she's calm and happy, but dry substrate still freaks her out.

 edit: when she molts, I'm going to send the exuvia to a specialist and find out what she is exactly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec9090

@Smokehound714 that is a nice looking scorp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Pandinus imperator
A couple of young males I got in last year to expand the gene pool.

Big Bertha, up close and personal

Taken a few years ago during a tank upgrade.


Freshly molted female - still chocolate and cream colored.

One of Bertha's first clutch from 2010 taken earlier this year.  I was doing some tank maintenance and harvesting some youngsters and this female tried to make a break for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## G. Carnell

thats definitely a big one   think my adults were half the size of that hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron

My first Scorpion (a Red claw):


Looking for a name currently.


----------



## Smokehound714

Serradigitus sp 'winterhaven'







Smeringurus mesaensis







Paruroctonus xanthus







 Looks extremely similar to smeringurus! I actually thought i had nothing but giant sand scorpions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

took a higher resolution shot of one of my Smeringurus


----------



## Smokehound714

Juvenile S _mesaensis_ aculeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Very cool!


----------



## Smokehound714

Hadrurus spadix in situ eating one of the many solifugids encountered that night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice and fat spadix!! 



Euscorpiops karschi I2 babies:














Euscorpius species adult male, wish these guys got bigger, such huge claws to body!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Lol I was tired that's not spadix it's arizonensis haha.


----------



## G. Carnell

C'mon guys, MORE PICTURES!!!!


Adult Heterometrus bengalensis couple
pretty noticeable sexual dimorphism, you'd think they were two different species!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Found: Smeringurus vachoni













  Would've had a third specimen if I hadnt stumbled and scared it into its burrow X(

 AND..  a LEGIT serradigitus species!  Man this thing was agile.. they really are excellent climbers o_o







  Nice pallid specimen


----------



## Redellimom

Here is Scorpinox, and she is a central Texas cave scorpion, Pseudouroctonus reddelli, found on our property.She just had a brood of babies! Here are some pictures of her and her babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redellimom

More pictures of Scorpinox! These were taken the day I found her, about 3 1/2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redellimom

These are pictures of a Striped bark scorpion and her scorplings that were found outside our home. Notice she is missing some parts of her legs and one of her claws. Not sure what happened to her. We took these pictures and let her and her young go on their way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Poor old girl.. she's a trooper, that's for sure!  Dontcha just love centruroides babies? haha

  Here's an unknown species of vaejovis found in the Picacho recreation area, in imperial county, CA, close to arizona.







  initially, i presumed it to be yet another vaejovis waeringi, however the tail is a tad too massive, and there are prominent spines on the dorsal side of the metasoma (tail), just like Hoffmanius/vaejovis/paravaejovis spinigerus.  Very skittish and defensive, stings on the drop of a dime..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Juvenile Hadrurus _obscurus_ 







 Note how the intraocular crescent is a 'box', rather than the smooth graded round crescent of arizonensis.  I would've collected this rare scorpion if it werent so young..


----------



## G. Carnell

awesome pics!

Are the P. reddelli small like P. iviei? Had a few of those back in the day.. the babies must be a nightmare to keep! SO SMALL!


----------



## Smokehound714

G. Carnell said:


> awesome pics!
> 
> Are the P. reddelli small like P. iviei? Had a few of those back in the day.. the babies must be a nightmare to keep! SO SMALL!


reddelli is quite a large species, the second-largest pseudouroctonus species, if I can recall correctly.  Some can reach 60+ mm, especially cave-dwelling populations.


----------



## G. Carnell

ahh!  sounds like a nice species then, the one I had (P.iviei) was about 20mm long adult! (I think!) was tiny


Good news from my scorps, finally my lone H. alticola female has mated, after spending a whole week upside down on the mesh of the container lid -_-

thenagain... I didn't see her get down from there when the spermatophore appeared, so maybe she didn't take it up!
Can see spermatophore bottom right of pic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redellimom

Yes, the cave dwellers definitely get bigger. The ones around here (surface population, though we do have karsts and caves around) I think average 40-50mm. They are still much smaller than C. vittatus around here.
Here's Scorpinox on a ruler for perspective:
View attachment 130498

View attachment 130499

View attachment 130500


----------



## Beteigeuze

*Tityus stigmurus*







greetings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec9090

B. jacksoni and A. australis.


----------



## Poec9090

L. quinquestriatus


----------



## Smokehound714

Hadrurus obscurus pallid-morph


----------



## bananacustard

Purchased a pair of Babycurus Gigas from Bruce at Arachnophiliacs. Made them a divided tank setup. Will post closeups soon with my Nikon. 

Sent from my LG-D950G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinster

*Babycurus gigas*

Here's my B. gigas. I just picked him up last night, also from Bruce.


----------



## Smokehound714

Kochius hirsuticauda, a rare species endemic to the great basin, can be found in Arizona, Nevada, Utah, and California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

nice find!

Looks like it has a crazy amount of hairs on the telson!


----------



## Smokehound714

That it does!  Mature specimens look like they have a toupee on their telson


----------



## Redellimom

P. redelli 4i or 5i juvenile


P. redelli 2i babies:


My son's H. paucidens "shrug"


----------



## Redellimom

Another one of Shrug


And Vlad, the P. cavimanus


And Deliah, the C. vittatus


----------



## Smokehound714

*Paruroctonus silvestrii* despite the name 'California common scorpion', they're only sometimes locally abundant, not nearly as common as anuroctonus.  Often found in the same habitat as uroctonus mordax in southern california's coastal woodlands.

  This is one species that should not be handled.  The only reason it's on my wrist is because it darted out of the container and fell on me.  One of the most nervous and sting-prone scorpions I can think of, these will often run and flail their telson as a defensive maneuver, and the venom DOES hurt!


----------



## Smokehound714

gravid female P. silvestrii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Haven't posted pics in a while so updating my usual species!


Heterometrus bengalensis male and female











Heterometrus phipsoni male:






My baby Euscorpiops karschi are moulting to I3 now, pictures of each instar-

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom

Hottentotta caboverdensis, 5i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom

Pictures of my first Parabuthus schlechteri brood. Had 64-66 with 0 casualties as of yet!


----------



## Scorpster1

Uroctonites montereus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kellysaxez

*someone help id please*




in a separate container


----------



## CABIV

*Don't take hiding advice from Felines-*

I recently purchased this Hetermetrus (of some kind).    Clearly,  it learned how to hide from the cats in the pet shop i purchased it from.  

 I found it like this the other morning,  it was still sitting like this hours later.    later on when I was trying to refill the water dish, it hauled itself up by its metasoma and turned around.    he has been hiding in this not-so-hidden hole for the last few days.   I've watched it leave the hole, only to go back to it.      Whatever  floats his boat!  

Its scorpion brain must be thinking "I can't see him,  he can't see me!"



It does give a good view of his bottom side-



He came out when I disturbed the cage-



Then back down the hole he went  as soon as I left the room for a while-



"Hey guys, Whats up?"





I don't know,  maybe this is normal scorpion behavior and i'm a clueless noob,  or something is wrong.    I would think that the scorpion would prefer a darker hide?     I set up a "stone" hide that goes fairly deep, but it only seemed to use this for the first few days.   

This hole was originally so that I could pour water down into the lower hydroball layer if necessary.    Perhaps this is comfortable in terms of humidity?  but then why not just tunnel under the rock into the humid layers?   Perhaps the scorpions prefer a "starter burrow"?


----------



## G. Carnell

nice pics guys!


That last Heterometrus is most likely H. petersii by the way!


----------



## CABIV

Just out of curiosity,  how can you tell?


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey,

Ive kept a lot of Heterometrus, your one is part of a group of similar species_ h.laoticus, h.petersii and to a lesser extent h.spinifer (not malaysian ones)

Within this group an easy way to differentiate is that h.laoticus has a smooth body compared to h.petersii which is granulated!  For a more scientific description and key see kovarik: revision of the genus heterometrus (open access)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CABIV

I found this literally minutes after asking last night!

http://www.factorioforums.com/scorpio/pdf/2004-Heterometrus.pdf

Still a little tricky,  but I assume as I get deeper into this hobby I'll start picking up on the finer points.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Got some new Indian Heterometrus - the lines between species are so blurred it will be very tricky to identify!
From Odisha!


----------



## JLPicard

My H. Troglodytes during a clean-up of its enclosure.


----------



## Smokehound714

Smeringurus vachoni immanis female!







  I love this species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

kellysaxez said:


> View attachment 135165
> 
> 
> in a separate container


Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## 8 Legged Techie

Here are some of my Scorps!

*Hadogenes troglodytes*







*Opistophthalmus sp.*







*Androctonus australis*







*Androctonus amoreuxi *







*Androctonus bicolor *







*Hottentotta judaicus*







*Leiurus quinquestriatus*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice pics!

I just got a new addition, Iurus species from Turkey

Large male with very large notch in claws!


----------



## styrafoamcow

my Heterometrus enclosure


----------



## Biollantefan54

*V. carolinianus*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattias

H. spinifer



P. cavimanus


P. cavimanus ( freshly molted )



B. jacksoni



O. innesi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kat Fenix

Pandinus imperator. Her name is Furiosa and I just got her in. Most chill scorpion I have ever met.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gray Wolf

This is Imhotep.
https://imageshack.us/i/p7VWOXz2j
https://imageshack.us/i/p52K6ouVj


----------



## silentarantula

here they are! my first two asian forest scorplings!


----------



## Smokehound714

Stahnkeus deserticola

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scorpion Luke

Mrs Swollen Stinger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denny1st

Sorry for horrible quality it was taken with my phone. This is one of my 6i Hottentotta tamulus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

Androctonus Australis
Androctonus Australis (hembra) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr
Heterometrus Longimanus
Heterometrus Longimanus (macho) by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr
Babycurus Jacksoni
Babycurus Jacksoni by Guillermo Domínguez, en Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshBC

My Androctonus Amoreuxi & my Hottentotta Judaicus. Hopefully this works, it's my first post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikos

Hottentotta minusalta


----------



## AllyInvert

I have just one scorpion _Heterometrus _species
So much fun to watch


----------



## Khagra

AllyInvert said:


> I have just one scorpion _Heterometrus _species
> So much fun to watch


Is that what your scorpion is living in?


----------



## AllyInvert

Khagra said:


> Is that what your scorpion is living in?


No that's what she came home from the pet store in. I went to buy crickets and saw her and felt so bad for her, I talked them into selling her with a hefty discount because she hadn't sold as quickly as they expected.  I just realized I haven't taken any pictures of her after moving her into her new home.


----------



## shining

Parabuthus liosoma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blackout14

shining said:


> Parabuthus liosoma
> 
> View attachment 212700
> View attachment 212701
> View attachment 212702
> View attachment 212703
> View attachment 212704
> View attachment 212705


That's a big roach lol very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining

Blackout14 said:


> That's a big roach lol very cool!


It was, she only seemed to be interested in bigger prey items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

shining said:


> It was, she only seemed to be interested in bigger prey items.


All 3 of My Hadrurus arizonensis would crap their pants if I dropped something that size in there haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Amoreuxi 5i female. Looking good and fat, ready to molt again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yolotli

My Olive-Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion (Hadogenes paucidens) Dikeledi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bodyer03




----------



## Bodyer03



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Heterometrus bengalensis with I2 babies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blackout14

My girl is working in remodeling


----------



## BaphometDL50

B.jacksoni

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## CABIV

New little buddies!  an Hadogenes paucidens and a Hadrurus arizonensis

Fresh from the pet shop-



Moved into her new home-



H. arizonensis Hanging out on his new rock.   Wonder how long it takes them to start digging,  then again, he only was dropped in yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G. Carnell

Subadult Euscorpiops karschi from Tibet!

Its taken over two years to get to subadult.. crazy weird species


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

@CABIV  I received my Hadrurus yesterday and he already started digging its burrow, so there's maybe something wrong or he's simply here because he doesn't mind the light etc and he will eventually start  

@G. Carnell Nice looking species, how big do they get?


----------



## G. Carnell

They are only about 1cm larger than Euscorpius species, so maybe 4-5cm

Probably same size as an adult E.italicus!


----------



## ramsnew11

Hey myemperor scorpion has been all the way under its water bowl to where i can only ses the claws. It has been likethat for 4 days. Anyone have any ideas for why its under there


----------



## Staehilomyces

ramsnew11 said:


> View attachment 215904
> View attachment 215904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey myemperor scorpion has been all the way under its water bowl to where i can only ses the claws. It has been likethat for 4 days. Anyone have any ideas for why its under there


Most likely just saw it as a liable hiding place, with a convenient supply of water right above it, which may also act as a humidifier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining

Staehilomyces said:


> Most likely just saw it as a liable hiding place, with a convenient supply of water right above it, which may also act as a humidifier.


Yeah, that substrate is looking a little too dry but then again so is the picture quality.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

Scorpions tend to burrow under water dishes from my experience. I think it may cool them as well if they are right beneath it.


----------



## JTBBJ

I recently got a H . Arizonensis, I'm new to keeping this type of Scorp as  I used to have an emp. He is very active at night, is it unusual for them to leave some of there prey uneaten? The last few times he's left half a cricket, is this normal?


----------



## ramsnew11

Ok so should i make the substrate less dry or what


----------



## killerqueen1010

G. Carnell said:


> Heterometrus bengalensis with I2 babies!


WOW! Amazing picture! Would love to keep and possibly breed scorpions some day!


----------



## Henry1975

My female Babycurus Gigas drinking from water drops on the terrarium walls. Guess she was very thirsty, coming out in broad day light right after the misting. I´ve never seen her drink from the water bowl though, same thing with the male. BTW I keep them at humidity around 70 - 75 % and day temp 84 F / 29 C and night temp 73 F / 22 C degrees. Of course there is always water in the mentioned bowl.

- If You think she is not just fat or something else seems wrong, please let me know.

(I keep the scorps in the basement for now so there is Styrofoam on the outsides of the enclousure, as isolation. That´s the white material in the picture. Works well IMO.)


----------



## hennibbale

What do you think about my adult H. Petersii enclosure?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr slevin

my little buddy afs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cordyceps

Arrival of 5 new scorpions I ordered. Mesobuthus Gibbosus also known more commonly as the Mediterranean checkered scorpion. They didn't take long and arrived in good condition. One of them ate a meal worm within 5 minutes of being put in it's new home. They're my first "yellow" or desert scorpions so I'm excited because as far as scorpions go that is my absolute favorite aesthetic. I love the thin pedipalps and golden brown color. So I was very excited about getting these guys












New arrival of scorpions about to be opened



__ Cordyceps
__ Aug 17, 2016
__ 1



						Glad I had some extra tongs on hand for this. Just got five Mesobuthus gibbosus aka the...
					
















Mesobuthus gibbosus



__ Cordyceps
__ Aug 17, 2016



						New scorpion arrival: Mesobuthus gibbosus or commonly, the Mediterranean checkered scorpion
					
















Mesobuthus gibbosus



__ Cordyceps
__ Aug 17, 2016



						New scorpion arrival: Mesobuthus gibbosus or commonly, the Mediterranean checkered scorpion
					
















Mesobuthus gibbosus



__ Cordyceps
__ Aug 17, 2016



						New scorpion arrival: Mesobuthus gibbosus or commonly, the Mediterranean checkered scorpion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## G. Carnell

Awesome news from my scorps
a second baby Euscorpiops karschi has moulted to sub-adulthood!! woop woop!
I have 3 left and one near-dead adult male, need to keep this species in the hobby, they are really cool!







They seem to moult in a puddle of water, theyre always 'wet' after the moult.  They come from Tibet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Another couple of pics, subadult A.crassicauda (or 2 moults to go), these grow so fast!






Nebo hierichonticus, extremely fat subadult or possibly pregnant adult, i think she's too small for the latter though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Benchmvrk

Is this Desert Hairy a male or female?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Henry1975 said:


> My female Babycurus Gigas drinking from water drops on the terrarium walls. Guess she was very thirsty, coming out in broad day light right after the misting. I´ve never seen her drink from the water bowl though, same thing with the male. BTW I keep them at humidity around 70 - 75 % and day temp 84 F / 29 C and night temp 73 F / 22 C degrees. Of course there is always water in the mentioned bowl.
> 
> - If You think she is not just fat or something else seems wrong, please let me know.
> 
> (I keep the scorps in the basement for now so there is Styrofoam on the outsides of the enclousure, as isolation. That´s the white material in the picture. Works well IMO.)
> 
> View attachment 216106


I always wanted a Babycurus soecies, how often do you spray it/water the sub where you live? My only concern with them would be humidity...


----------



## brandontmyers

Nebo hierichonticus (simon, 1872) - Israel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Henry1975

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I always wanted a Babycurus soecies, how often do you spray it/water the sub where you live? My only concern with them would be humidity...


That was the only down side to these beautiful scorps. I sprayed every two days to keep the humidity up. And when the humidity went down and I sprayed, like in the picture, one of them would come out and drink. Perhaps with a thicker layer of substrate You could spray more seldom. I had approx 1,5 inches of humus. If You can get one, or like I had, a pair, don´t hesitate. Very nice scorps. I sold them to make room for the Jacksonis, but now I really miss the Gigas. Highly recommended. Kind of nice to me, could have tagged me a couple of times, but never even threatened to do so. Nice and beautiful. Think I will get another pair in the future.


----------



## BHO

Heterometrus petersii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey

some update pics of my scorps!

Androctonus mauretanicus adult female, huge metasoma!






Hottentotta minusalta adult female






Androctonus crassicauda subadult, waiting for me to drop food in 






Heterometrus bengalensis babies, interesting some are I2 while others have moulted to I4






Opistacanthus madagascariensis (possible mis-ID), pair






Nebo hierichronticus adult female, freshly moulted






Androctonus mauretanicus juvenile protecting itself with metasoma






Liocheles australasiae (Kalaman), really weird species this!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Staehilomyces

Female Urodacus novaehollandiae, Australia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

My first scorpion, a C. vittatus I found hanging on the underside of a rock.  She's gorgeous in my opinion and quite calm.  I'll be rehousing her into something bigger soon so that chunk of cork bark can go more vertical.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casey K

Pandinus cavimanus "Red Claw"- this is the only scorpion I own.  I caught it during it's molt and took a few pics, hoping it would help in sexing it.  I'm not too familiar with scorpions and would like to know if anyone would try to sex it for me.  Any input or information about it would also be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Hey

Could still be subadult, which means its hard to sex

usually P.cavimanus males have an indent in the claws, suggesting this is a female

However the pectines/operculum dont match with whats shown here: http://www.allscorpionarchives.com/t39-sexing-pandinus-spp-and-heterometrus-spp 

also.. you shouldn't be handling the scorpion after a moult, its very delicate and risks severe injury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

My usual scorps again

H.bengalensis male





A.crassicauda adult male, these are huge -_-






H.minusalta stilting female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoshBC

Casey K said:


> Pandinus cavimanus "Red Claw"- this is the only scorpion I own.  I caught it during it's molt and took a few pics, hoping it would help in sexing it.  I'm not too familiar with scorpions and would like to know if anyone would try to sex it for me.  Any input or information about it would also be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> View attachment 221598
> View attachment 221599
> View attachment 221600


I'd say male. Looks like mine. I was told it was a female when I bought it, but I'm pretty sure it's a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casey K

JoshBC said:


> I'd say male. Looks like mine. I was told it was a female when I bought it, but I'm pretty sure it's a male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221976


Thanks so much!  I appreciate your response.  That pic helps! Yeah they look exactly the same.


----------



## dmb1310

Pandinus Imperator

[Not the best photo as taken thru tank]


----------



## Khoa

Here are my boys (Heterometrus Laoticus, our native scorpion)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice laos!

My Opistacanthus species Madagascar just gave birth... UGH 30+!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshBC

Unsexed 3i Androctonus Australis Hector eating a dubia roach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StingerZ n more

MichiganHerp said:


> *few of our babies*
> 
> here are a few of our babies but there will be more to come as of 10 am this morn ...lol
> 
> B.Jacksoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies B.Jacksoni(from a loving mommy lol all 20 lived and eating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Mosambicensis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.Bicolor (loving couple lol but right now there fighting ) (he is sleeping on the couch) well in the corner of the tank *wonder what he did wrong*....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 olive keeled flat rock( this is the male)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one lonly male desert hairy male **he needs a mate hope she comes in today lol** doesnt he look mad...woulnt you, with no girl friend ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok but those are the kids and well will post pic of the new babie as soon as they get here
> 
> hope you all like our **well part(and a small part at that ) of our family...lol
> 
> we love all our kids to death lol
> 
> tony and jesika
> Michigan Herpatiles


Let me know if you would ever like to sell any B.javksoni


----------



## Devourthedead420

My little Empress Circe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## georgie_81

My Hadrurus Arizonensis called Beryl!  We think she is pregnant but can't be sure


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Australis Hector 4i Male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SteatodaNegrossa

My old emperor scorpion. I named him Vladimir Scorpiano. Sadly he was already past his final molt when I bought him. Still had a good 2 years with him. He was my first step in conquering my arachnophobia. Interesting enough though I found a scorpion to be a bit less creepy than a spider/tarantula for some reason. Lol. I ended up preserving him in clear epoxy resin. He resides on my desk in a small wood/glass display case.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ran

Vlad was/is sure a handsome boy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## david booth

So I've finally got my tank set up just how I want it. With my first scorps, I have two H.spinifers. don't know what instar they're at and they seem really happy, feeding and exploring, Any advice/criticism would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeeeD

This is my asian forest scorpion i called him Marauder 
https://gyazo.com/c4ca367f81201057b97a6aa7700479fe
https://gyazo.com/ee6b54e0eb239c8905da39a10c86ea0b
he is kinda smaller than i expected and has a greenish colour to him when i look at him in a certain light.
I believe he is a male that's what the company i bought him from said anyway i also have a desert hairy scorpion called Diablo i will get some pics up soon


----------



## darkness975

DeeeeD said:


> This is my asian forest scorpion i called him Marauder
> https://gyazo.com/c4ca367f81201057b97a6aa7700479fe
> https://gyazo.com/ee6b54e0eb239c8905da39a10c86ea0b
> he is kinda smaller than i expected and has a greenish colour to him when i look at him in a certain light.
> I believe he is a male that's what the company i bought him from said anyway i also have a desert hairy scorpion called Diablo i will get some pics up soon


If you are going to handle (not recommended) please at least do it safely over a soft surface close to the bottom to minimize the distance if it were to fall.  The biggest risk though is if it gets spooked and stings which would be a surprise and result in it getting flung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Malaysian Forest scorpion: my first one.

There's some issues I already mentioned, but she seems OK at the moment.  Please offer any advice possible.


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Ne


Whitelightning777 said:


> View attachment 234418
> View attachment 234419
> 
> 
> Malaysian Forest scorpion: my first one.
> 
> There's some issues I already mentioned, but she seems OK at the moment.  Please offer any advice possible.


I would recommend more substrate they're borrowers.


----------



## Whitelightning777

It's only a 3 gallon enclosure.  Any more substrate and she could just reach up and grab the screen on top of the cage.


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Nothing wrong with her bring able to reach the lid and crawl around it's the space between the lid and the substrate you want to reduce so she won't really fall and hurt herself one or the other. 

Either make it so it can't reach at all and will spend all day trying or just make it so where there's enough sub so when she does come down it's an easy get down or very easy stumble


----------



## ArachnoDrew

They get noisey  on those lids tho lol mine use to keep me up at night sometimes on the metal mesh


----------



## Whitelightning777

It would drive the cat insane.

Currently, she's outside in a critter keeper slowly chilling out to 50 degrees.  In 45 minutes, it'll be over!!  She did move slightly in the cage towards the light coming in from inside.  It's 1am outside right now.

1;46 am, the temperature dropped successfully to 50 degrees.  The scorp is still moving much to my surprise, but easy to pick up by the tail.  Every motion is 10 times slower then normal.  Heck, I probably could've cooled her down to 45 or 40 degrees without a problem, but I have no regret about the proper temperature.

By 1;50am, I'm done removing it.  It was indeed wrapped around the leg and in the mouth.  I had to hold her upside down by the tail one segment above the stinger. I had to pull it around, forward and downward towards the belly. As I removed it, her legs all went straight forward and allowed me to get it from her mouth--clever girl--and cleanly remove it.  The object was indeed some sort of catgut like string with a broken small knot on the end which was obviously man-made.  Nature doesn't tie knots like fish hooks!!

She sluggishly went on to one of her driftwood pieces opposite from the side heater on the cage, which was unplugged.  She moved under her own power. I bring the cage to the scorp, not the other way around.  I'm sure that foreign object was causing her to suffer horribly.  Imagine a piece of chain tightly wrapped around your arm and jammed under your jawbone!! After removing it, she stopped wiggling and was happy to just hang around by the tail !!

People can be such cruel bastards!!

If she chooses not to eat, I know that is just the normal fasting behavior, not caused by some cruel person's practical joke!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Awesome. Well done


----------



## ArachnoDrew

.


----------



## scorps

Gravid Vaejovis Carolinianus.


----------



## Flexzone

*Hottentotta Franzwerneri 









*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Hottentotta Jayakari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CALovett

JoshBC said:


> Androctonus Australis Hector 4i Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229028


Is that color a result of the juvie instar? Do they lose the dark spots when they molt out?

Also, where'd you get your _A. australis_? I've wanted one for ages!

Attached is a pic of my old _L. quinquestriatus, _who age has since taken from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshBC

CALovett said:


> Is that color a result of the juvie instar? Do they lose the dark spots when they molt out?
> 
> Also, where'd you get your _A. australis_? I've wanted one for ages!
> 
> Attached is a pic of my old _L. quinquestriatus, _who age has since taken from me.


Nope, they look like that for life. He's 5i now, I'll add a recent pic. I got him from a fellow Canadian on here named @Koh_ Hope you get one yourself they're feisty.


----------



## alex346

Dinner time for my scorpions

My female Heterometrus petersii feeding on a large dubia






My subadult Centruroides gracilis (from @spiderdude88) feeding on a mid size dubia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G. Carnell

Finally get to start mating my A.crassicauda

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ScottL



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stugy

Parabuthus schlecteri (my most recent picture)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stugy

Grosphus grandidieri (unknown instar), I think this one was a suspected female. I hadn't labeled my G.grandidieri's yet lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScottL

Parabuthus schlechteri 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Parabuthus pallidus



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Parabuthus liosoma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScottL

Babycurus jacksoni 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pairing up


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rugg the bug man

@ScottL
 That's a nice collection you've got there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ScottL

Hottentotta jayakari
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tityus stigmurus 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Androctonus bicolor 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 5i  A. bicolor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScottL

Rugg the bug man said:


> @ScottL
> That's a nice collection you've got there


Thanks rug most of these pics are from a few years ago unfortunately I had to sell most of my collection to help pay medical bills. Currently I'm in the process of rebuilding


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Uroplectes Chubbi!!! Adult Female
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Androctonus Australis "Hector moph"
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Androctonus Australis "Hector Morph"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hotentotta jayakari Sub adult male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Booker

Hi Guys, would somebody be able to help me to identify this scorpion found lurking underneath a rock in Somalia? Any advice regarding venum etc would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandontmyers

Tom Booker said:


> Hi Guys, would somebody be able to help me to identify this scorpion found lurking underneath a rock in Somalia? Any advice regarding venum etc would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Probably Parabuthus heterurus or Parabuthus eritreaensis. I would anticipate it is a very dangerous scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Booker

brandontmyers said:


> Probably Parabuthus heterurus or Parabuthus eritreaensis. I would anticipate it is a very dangerous scorpion.


 I'll be sure to give them a bloody good margin then.  Thanks for your help! T


----------



## brolloks

Tom Booker said:


> Hi Guys, would somebody be able to help me to identify this scorpion found lurking underneath a rock in Somalia? Any advice regarding venum etc would be much appreciated. Thanks.


A dangerous scorpion for a dangerous place


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Tom Booker said:


> Hi Guys, would somebody be able to help me to identify this scorpion found lurking underneath a rock in Somalia? Any advice regarding venum etc would be much appreciated. Thanks.


@ButhidaeBomb  can you ID?


----------



## Rugg the bug man

Hottentotta franzwerneri 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hottentotta salei


Hottentotta jayakari 3i premolt 


Hottentotta hottentotta 2i premolt 


Leiurus jordanensis 3i female 


Leiurus jordanensis 3i male premolt 


Parabuthus mossambicensis 3i premolt 


Parabuthus brevimanus male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rugg the bug man

Parabuthus raudus 3i's


3i Tityus asthenes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Tityus stigmurus 4i's


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Androctonus baluchicus adult male 


Androctonus baluchicus adult female 


Androctonus australis adult female 


Anuroctonus phaiodactylus 
A.K.A  the mafia scorpion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Very nice


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Baluchicus male has a mean tail lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rugg the bug man

He's a vicious lil S.O.B with it too. He just raped a super worm to death with it
Kept corkscrewing it in and out lol


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Tityus Stigmurus 2i - 3i today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rugg the bug man

@ArachnoDrew 
Awesome pics bro 
That top 1 looks sick


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Good moltong weekend


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Parabuthas Transvaalicus mid molt!!!
4i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Finished Molt 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
tail is looking so awesome (He/she) is growing fast!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rugg the bug man

Awesome pics !!!!! 
and that second to last 1 looks female to me
definitely doesnt have the bulbous chela like on the pedipalps of males


----------



## ArachnoDrew

1.1U planimanus arrived today thanks to @Scorpionluva




SO BEAUTIFUL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Another Rhoplarurus Molt 4i -5i

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rugg the bug man

ArachnoDrew said:


> Another Rhoplarurus Molt 4i -5i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242288


Bad Ass Pic !!!
It's almost like it's a mirrored image with a ghost lol
I don't know how I missed this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Rugg the bug man said:


> Bad Ass Pic !!!
> It's almost like it's a mirrored image with a ghost lol
> I don't know how I missed this


Lol figured I had to take the shot


----------



## Stugy

Incoming 0.1 Grosphus grandidieri spam! All pictures featured on this specific post is of one of my 3 Grosphus grandidieri!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stugy

Same 0.1 Grosphus grandidieri as previous post. I took a lot of pictures!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stugy

Last post xD 0.1 Grosphus grandidieri. Same one as previous 2 posts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Both my Uroplectes Planimanus have molted into adult hood today @Scorpionluva awesome man!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshBC

Just got a good one of my Androctonus Amoreuxi. Freshly molted to 8i. I turned on the flash lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew

8i nice


----------



## Lilac

A little guy we found in our house. I snagged a picture before he escaped into a crack in our door frame.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vandy13

A few shots of my scorps: 

First shot is my urodacus yaschenkoi, juvenile currently.. a very jumpy and aggressive little guy. 

Second shot is my urodacus manicatus or commonly known as the "black rock scorpion".

Third is my _Isometroides vescus, known as the "spider hunting scorpion".. very interesting looking species.. mine has a more prominent dark coloring on its back than the typical example and iv been told that this particular scorpion came from an area where the largest of its species have come from so I'm hoping he will be a monster for his species! 

Fourth Is my urodacus elongatus which is commonly known as the "flinders ranges scorpion".. one of the largest in Australia potentially growing over 11-12cm in length! 

Already know the next 4 species I'm keen on getting.. certainly an addicting hobby!_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rugg the bug man

@Vandy13 

Nice little collection you've got 
I really like the species in the first and third pics


----------



## ArachnoDrew

3rd scorp looks AWESOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandy13

Thanks dude, the third is certainly my favourite.. mind you quite a petite species that May only get to about 4-5cm generally.


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Almost looks like parabuthas liosoma


----------



## Vandy13

Your not wrong actually! Quite a docile little one i might add. 

Got stuck into a Roach last night though that was at least the size of its abdomen.. brave!

The African fat tail genus looks amazing.. no doubt you have many of these in your collection @ArachnoDrew ?


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Yea check out my Parabuthus transvaalicus dive into a roach bigger Than it, such a beast eater 

I have  a couple Hectors. I have Parabuthus transvaalicus and Androctonus Mauritanicus. All considered "fat tails " im excites 2 of my hectors look ready to molt soon. They should be beefy

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

fresh molt into 6i

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kayv

centruroides elegans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Kayv said:


> centruroides elegans


Very nice


----------



## IamKrush

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Heterometrus spinifer*


----------



## IamKrush

IamKrush said:


> *
> View attachment 245873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterometrus spinifer*


----------



## Kayv

centruroides hoffmanni

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Fresh molt again

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stenodactylus

Might as well throw a few pictures up here  

_Brotheas gervaisii_, adult male: 












Brotheas



__ Stenodactylus
__ Jul 13, 2017



						Male Brotheas gervaisii
					




_Diplocentrus whitei_, molting to 3rd instar: 












Whitei



__ Stenodactylus
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 2



						Diplocentrus whitei 3rd instar
					




_Hottentotta salei_, adult female: 












Salei



__ Stenodactylus
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 2



						Hottentotta salei
					




_Pseudouroctonus santarita_ with her new brood: 












Pseudo



__ Stenodactylus
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 1



						Pseudouroctonus santarita brood
					




_Heterometrus petersii_ with her new brood: 












Petersii



__ Stenodactylus
__ Jul 15, 2017



						Heterometrus petersii brood

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Casey K

This is a Hadogenes sp. but I'm unsure which one so I took a pic and hope to get some results from folks that know more about scorpions....I'm just starting to get into scorps so any advice is happily accepted.  Thank you all for taking your time to read and respond.  I appreciate any input.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Casey K said:


> This is a Hadogenes sp. but I'm unsure which one so I took a pic and hope to get some results from folks that know more about scorpions....I'm just starting to get into scorps so any advice is happily accepted.  Thank you all for taking your time to read and respond.  I appreciate any input.
> View attachment 246112


I cant ID however that does appear to be too much moisture for that Sp. And a lot of feeders lol crickets all over and a dubia burrowrd in ground


----------



## Casey K

ArachnoDrew said:


> I cant ID however that does appear to be too much moisture for that Sp. And a lot of feeders lol crickets all over and a dubia burrowrd in ground


I fed it when I took that picture...it actually has crickets in it's mouth and that was the container it came in.  I rehoused it to dry substrate but it does have a water dish and a hide (I was fixing the terrarium while it was eating).  I researched it but I can't tell which species it is.  That's why I took a pic and posted here.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## Casey K

ArachnoDrew said:


> Fresh molt again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245985
> View attachment 245986
> View attachment 245987


Beautiful scorpion.  What species is that?


----------



## ArachnoDrew

@Christianb96 any tips ?


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Casey K said:


> Beautiful scorpion.  What species is that?


Heteroctenus Junceus 
Formerly known as Rhoplarus Junceus


----------



## ArachnoDrew

New addition.  
HADRURUS SPADIX

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## JoshBC

ArachnoDrew said:


> New addition.
> HADRURUS SPADIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246689


I've always loved the look of those black-backed desert hairys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshBC

That thing is flat out gorgeous IMO @Kayv. Thanks for the new background for my phone.


----------



## JoshBC

My Hottentotta Judaicus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Kayv

Tityus confluens 
	

		
			
		

		
	


@JoshBC wow I'm honored!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Kayv

Uroplectes otjimbinguensis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Kayv said:


> View attachment 246803
> 
> Uroplectes otjimbinguensis


Very nice 
One on my to buy list


----------



## brandontmyers



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## brandontmyers



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ryan Reynolds

Communal Asian Forest Scorpions Eating together (Suspected H. laoticus)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan Reynolds

Young Lychas Scorpion eating a moth under UV light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan Reynolds

*Euscorpiidae scorpion found on Doi Inthanon in Thailand*


----------



## Ryan Reynolds

Mother Lychas Scorpion with her Babies

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kristin Starkey

My Heterometrus Petersii munching down on some crickets 
View attachment 247491

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kristin Starkey

My Centruroides vittatus and her babies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Amoreuxi 8i female, with dinner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWilson1351

Just got my first scorpion so excuse my excitement  picked up this H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CWilson1351

Loving this ones personality so far. Here "she" is, defending her home lol Photo is a bit blurry, sorry for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayv

centruroides hoffmanni

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## knuckles06

My first scorpion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ArachnoDrew

knuckles06 said:


> View attachment 248958
> 
> My first scorpion.


Looks gravid kinda


----------



## knuckles06

ArachnoDrew said:


> Looks gravid kinda


I wouldn't know :O Got it from a pet store passing threw


----------



## knuckles06

knuckles06 said:


> I wouldn't know :O Got it from a pet store passing threw


I'll have to do more research!


----------



## brolloks

knuckles06 said:


> View attachment 248958
> 
> My first scorpion.


Hadogenes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

brolloks said:


> Hadogenes?


I think it's Hadogenes troglodytes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

New Arrivals!!!!
Leirus Hebrueas orange morph 1.1

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Parabuthus Capensis 
2.2

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## knuckles06

Stugy said:


> I think it's Hadogenes troglodytes.


Yes


----------



## Stugy

Buthus draa. 2nd Instar. Agdz, Morocco. Under UV light. Picture with iPhone SE camera using a macro lens from eBay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ejmurphy613

My Giant Desert Hairy scorpion 
Hadrurus Arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Parabuthus Pallidus Orange morph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvinxox

This is my first scorpion - an Euscorpius naupliensis I bought today from a local breeder at a pet Expo

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Buthoscorpio

Leiurus jordanensis 




Tityus stigmurus

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Male and female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Still tiny (2-3i) and the pictures aren't the best but my newest additions 
H. franzwerneri (X2)
	

		
			
		

		
	



H. buchariensis (x1)


H. salei (x3)


A. bourdoni (x1)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bunniebie

urodacus planimanus juvenile

not pictured: me behind the camera repeatedly remarking "oh no" and laughing at the sheer placidity of this lil thing






note: i'm aware it's a small container, it's temp housing for a few days while i get a big one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kjoygray

A wild caught C. Vittatus with babies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkiller

My Tityus Stigmurus pics:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chuck131

Wow finally LOL, here is a picture of one of my 3 baby Asian Black Forest Scorpions born on 7/9/17


----------



## Chuck131

More pics of my setups.

The hides I made, 1 pic of all 3 tanks, 1 pic of a single tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boksunga

first scorpion, good ol' hadrurus arizonensis. super calm; tolerated their photo shoot like a pro!


----------



## ArachnoDrew

boksunga said:


> first scorpion, good ol' hadrurus arizonensis. super calm; tolerated their photo shoot like a pro!


Nice Pallidus


----------



## ArachnoDrew



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scorpionluva

The biggest metasoma in the history of scorpions !!!!!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or not !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Axel R

My first scorpion! (Asian forest)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWilson1351

My new H. jayakari male (above) and female (below)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

Leiurus haenggii

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noah Loiselle

Not sure if this is where I do this but what species of scorpion would this be? I found this guy when I was in Ecuador taking a night tour in the Amazonian Rainforest. It was not to far from the Yasuní National park and about 2 and a half hours up river from the town of Coca if that helps.


----------



## drapion

Thats a Tityus species. As for a proprt id would have to take a closer look at it


----------



## Prophet

ArachnoDrew said:


> View attachment 256299
> View attachment 256300


That is a cool looking scorpion..


----------



## Prophet

One of my first scorpions. I have 3 in total but so far have only seen 2 of them for more than a minute. I think I made their hiding spots too comfortable..












Emp Scorpion



__ Prophet
__ Nov 24, 2017



						1 of 3 emperor scorpions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Its my favourite sp.


Prophet said:


> That is a cool looking scorpion..


----------



## CWilson1351

I could use some assistance in identifying these two species if anyone can help? The different color telson's are what have me confused. Thanks in advance!!
First one is around 4-4.5in long with tail


This one is closer to 3-3.5 with tail, and pretty plump as you can see.


----------



## Prophet

Emp Scorpion



__ Prophet
__ Nov 24, 2017



						1 of 3 emperor scorpions
					



WWE style..walking while eating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Lychas marmoreus (I think). Ignore the pic's crap quality

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prophet

Wrong place wrong time..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BGHAdam

I went to a reptile show 2 days back looking for either a g. pulchra or a. chalcodes, but both were sold out, so I got this emperor scorpion instead! I don't know for sure, but I looked at the pectines and I think it's a male. He's a WC, so I almost didn't buy him, but I figured I might as well since emperors are hard to find now. After I got him I noticed that his right mandible is kinda swollen, but it doesn't seem to be bothering him because he acts normal and I just gave him 2 mealworms and he's chewing one just fine as I type this, so I don't think it's anything to worry about. This is my second scorpion, my other one is a flat rock (he's the one currently in my avatar). 







That picture was really hard to get because I had just put him in his new tank and he wouldn't hold still. He wanted to climb up the side and explore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet

BGHAdam said:


> I went to a reptile show 2 days back looking for either a g. pulchra or a. chalcodes, but both were sold out, so I got this emperor scorpion instead! I don't know for sure, but I looked at the pectines and I think it's a male. He's a WC, so I almost didn't buy him, but I figured I might as well since emperors are hard to find now. After I got him I noticed that his right mandible is kinda swollen, but it doesn't seem to be bothering him because he acts normal and I just gave him 2 mealworms and he's chewing one just fine as I type this, so I don't think it's anything to worry about. This is my second scorpion, my other one is a flat rock (he's the one currently in my avatar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was really hard to get because I had just put him in his new tank and he wouldn't hold still. He wanted to climb up the side and explore.


Nice, I love the emperors, they just look so menacing. I also just recently went to a show looking for some new ones last Saturday. There was a super shady guy there who actually tried to sell me 2 of them for a hundred dollars each. He said he just came down from 500 and sold out of all those. I just started laughing and walked off. I did manage to pick up a nice flat rock from a guy on behalf of S & S Exotics. Never had any dealings but scorpion looks nice, big and healthy as well as some asian forests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas Murphy

Hottentotta flavidulus (Sling)


Leiurus haenggii, Deathstalker Scorpion (Sling)


Leiurus jordanensis, Jordanian/Black Deathstalker Scorpion (Sling)


Centruroides gracilis, Florida Bark Scorpion


Centruroides sculpturatus, Arizona Bark Scorpion


Paravaejovis spinigerus, Strip Tailed Scorpion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri eats Zophobus morio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Chaerilus variegatus babies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TJE83

H.petersii.. not rare, but still awesome! Took pics before putting into new enclosure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

P. schlecteri with a cricket "cape" 


Chubby little L. haenggii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

*Heterometrus spinifer*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Lychas marmoreous fluorescing under UV light


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

Buthus draa (Agdz, Morocco), instar 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Stugy

Hottentotta hottentotta molting to 5i

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stugy

Hottentotta hottentotta after molt. 5i

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stugy

Hottentotta hottentotta (2i) eating her first meal in life:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Is there seriously not a scorpion gallery?!?!?! That’s ridiculous!! I don’t keep scorpions but that makes me upset

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kaeshin

Urodacus Elongatus having his first meal after 5 months underground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Siphodemos

Flexzone said:


> *Heterometrus spinifer*


What a stunning specimen!!


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Centruroides gracilis with her new brood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

_Androctonus baluchicus, ( dark )_

_

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Hadogenes paucidens, weekend pickup from reptile expo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Male Hottentotta jayakari, with cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stugy

Centruroides gracilis cannibalism (2i)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri, 7i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri, 6i (Freshly molted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

0.0.1 Buthus draa, 4i

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Stugy

0.0.2 Centruroides gracilis sharing a meal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

0.1 Hottentotta hottentotta, 6i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Androctonus cf. amoreuxi, (AM 2 Clade), (Morocco-Boudnib)



Androctonus australis australis, (Tunisia)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

@darkness975 One of your Emps, I've nicknamed Spunky lol


----------



## CWilson1351

Leiurus haenggii 4i (finally molted for me)


----------



## darkness975

CWilson1351 said:


> Leiurus haenggii 4i (finally molted for me)
> View attachment 270568


My babies are looking great !

And so jealous you have Leiurus spp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tvibez

my first Hadogenes troglodytes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 702Mitch

Caught my first two scorpions of the year. Two Desert Hairy off of a old mining road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Bittersweet moment for me. I finally saw babies in my small C. sculpturatus communal. However I wasn't offering enough food like I thought. The female was eating a few of the scorplings  I have since increased the amount of food offered from 12 small crickets up to 20 small and 5 medium per week. I am hoping this will help keep the cannibalism from happening again. Honestly gutted over the 3 babies I saw her eating. But here is a photo anyway...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Tvibez

fusion121 said:


> The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?


----------



## Gaby

Here are some of my C.gracilis pictures:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ian550

Hi, could somebody identify a scorpion I found under a brick in my garden?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tvibez

I'm not one to drop scientific names but it looks like a Giant Hairy Scorpion. What a beaut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZX14

looks to be a parabuthus sp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonathan159

Female H. Troglodytes I'm guessing 4th or 5th instar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stugy

2 of my Buthus draa molted to 5i yesterday. They are still real small though. Hmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22

ian550 said:


> Hi, could somebody identify a scorpion I found under a brick in my garden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274500
> View attachment 274501


Parabuthus sp.


----------



## Alb1995

fusion121 said:


> The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?


.   Here's a pic of my flatrock I've had for 5 years about at first I was thinking it was a female but now in questioning my self . Hasn't molted in 5 years so I assume it's full grown any help?


----------



## Alb1995

Stugy said:


> View attachment 270164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 Grosphus grandidieri, 6i (Freshly molted)


Any idea on the gender of my olive Keeled flatrock hasn't  molted in 5 years so I assume she's full grown


----------



## Stugy

Alb1995 said:


> Any idea on the gender of my olive Keeled flatrock hasn't  molted in 5 years so I assume she's full grown


Will need a picture of the pectines (the little brush things under the scorpion). You can sex it by counting the pectine teeth. You can get the counts on the internet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buthoscorpio

Uropectes triangulifer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Buthoscorpio

Orthochirus glabrifrons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THR

pannaking22 said:


> Parabuthus sp.


certainly not a parabuthus, u can see it from the side of its metasoma,doesnt has that much stripes.its more likely a Androctonus, probably australis


----------



## pannaking22

THR said:


> certainly not a parabuthus, u can see it from the side of its metasoma,doesnt has that much stripes.its more likely a Androctonus, probably australis


I see what you mean, I'd probably call it Androctonus too.


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Australis Hector freshly molted to 5i

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Euscorpius

Some of my Italian scorpions:

_Euscorpius italicus _0.2





_Euscorpius germanus_





females eating



mating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

New arrivals today courtesy of @Scorpionluva Some R. junceus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Hadrurus arizonensis

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Farbones

Here's a rare look and terrible picture of Kubo, my chubby AFS.
I was super excited to wake up halfway through the night and find her roaming!


----------



## Euscorpius

A new addition to my Italian scorpion collection!
Not the usual black color, and I know she hasn't moulted recently.
_Euscorpius sp. cf. germanus 

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## extrovertinvert

not sure if this is going to work or not but V. carolinianus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy

Pandinus imperator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadly1

Playing with some macro photography ... A.A. Hector

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadly1

Leiurus Haenggii macro shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadly1

P. Pallidus Orange

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadly1

Parabuthus Schlecteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadly1

Leiurus Hebreaus Orange

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadly1

Leiurus Macroctenus


----------



## Deadly1

Venom_macro on instagram.

Androctonus Hector macro


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Parabuthus Schlecteri vs Dubia


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Androctonus Hector

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZX14

Alb1995 said:


> Any idea on the gender of my olive Keeled flatrock hasn't  molted in 5 years so I assume she's full grown


Female....due to the tail length. Males of the flat rocks have way elongated tails.


----------



## Hemilegend

Androctonus Bicolor and one of my p. Spinigerus


----------



## Blackwind

Just took this picture the other day of my young Smeringurus mesaensis


----------



## Blackwind

Hadrurus arizonensis was thirsty haha
Wish I could have gotten a better pic but didn't want to use too bright of a light...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bandit1431

Was told Asian forest  but I'm new


----------



## THR

Bandit1431 said:


> Was told Asian forest  but I'm new


Usually should be Heterometrus petersii


----------



## isaacn0

Photographed under UV light in the desert on the Arabian Peninsula. If someone could identify it, I would appreciate that. I'm not a scorpion person, just curious. Initially, I thought deathstalker because I've heard those are around here, but the pincers look too fat and the body too narrow.


----------



## arachnidgill

Bought this as an emperor scorpion. I know there are a lot of misidentifacations with this species so could anyone confirm that? I remember something about the stinger colour but can't remember exactly. Also if you could let me know the sex? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Robman91

Need help identifying type of Asian Forest scorpion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie

I got an adult female Asian forest scorpion at an expo yesterday. Does anyone know how to differentiate the species of _Heterometrus_? I heard it had something to do with the claw shape, so the second picture is of her claw.


----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr

Brian Gilbert said:


> Bought this as an emperor scorpion. I know there are a lot of misidentifacations with this species so could anyone confirm that? I remember something about the stinger colour but can't remember exactly. Also if you could let me know the sex? Thanks for any input!
> View attachment 296066
> 
> View attachment 296067





Brian Gilbert said:


> Bought this as an emperor scorpion. I know there are a lot of misidentifacations with this species so could anyone confirm that? I remember something about the stinger colour but can't remember exactly. Also if you could let me know the sex? Thanks for any input!
> View attachment 296066
> 
> View attachment 296067


Yer a kook for keeping a living being in a plastic cup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## arachnidgill

the ghost of wayne kerr said:


> Yer a kook for keeping a living being in a plastic cup


I had it in the deli cup to get a ventral picture. That's obviously not the enclosure I keep it in lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr




----------



## G. Carnell

Adult female Androctonus mauretanicus:






Adult male Androctonus crassicauda:






Instar 5 Chaerilus variegatus (that's my pinky finger!)






Thanks to IMGUR as usual!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadly1

Leiurus Hebreaus (Orange Morph)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Nasty Nate

My new hadogenes troglodytes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Australis Hector, 5i male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew

uroplectes chubbi  with 1st instar brood

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

p schlecteri  and p villosus oranje

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Forest Scorpion

I have wanted a scorpion since I was a kid and I finally got my first one this weekend! It's a _heterometrus sp_., but I have no idea about the species. I live in Japan, so I'm not sure what species is most commonly sold here. Any ideas?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Snakewoman

This is my sweet girl, Acina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingofall

Here's my scorpion Artemis (goddess of the hunt). She never comes out so this is not a very good picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## badscorp

Ya'll know what specie right? 


Yes, it's H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cowturtle

Here's my gravid Hottentatta hottentotta just took the pics a couple minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kermitdsk

Uroplectes fischeri "dark"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

kermitdsk said:


> View attachment 303902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uroplectes fischeri "dark"





	

		
			
		

		
	
 very nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr

Molting as naturalas can be in captivity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the ghost of wayne kerr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshBC

Androctonus Australis Hector, 5iM. First superworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## badscorp

C.Margaritatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## badscorp

7i H. longimanus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshBC

Hottentotta Judaicus, adult male. Out for terrarium rework. Now 50/50 cocoa fibre/quartz sand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scottlloyd735

fusion121 said:


> The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?


----------



## WhiskeyDelta

Heterometrus Cyaneus: Vanta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## squidkid

A. pococki, idk what he's doing in the 1st pic


----------



## Royce Gatela

Dwarfwood Scorpion.


----------



## Euscorpius

_Euscorpius aquilejensis_, adult male and smaller specimen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth

_H. laoticus
_


----------



## basin79

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bradleycollins

Not sure if this is the right place but can somebody help sex my desert hairy scorp please


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Vaejovis spinigerus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Missed the attack and it eating half of it but ready through a cricket and after only 4 hours in the setup. TSS are simply fab. Vaejovis Spingerus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gogyeng

MichiganHerp said:


> *few of our babies*
> 
> here are a few of our babies but there will be more to come as of 10 am this morn ...lol
> 
> B.Jacksoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies B.Jacksoni(from a loving mommy lol all 20 lived and eating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Mosambicensis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.Bicolor (loving couple lol but right now there fighting ) (he is sleeping on the couch) well in the corner of the tank *wonder what he did wrong*....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 olive keeled flat rock( this is the male)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one lonly male desert hairy male **he needs a mate hope she comes in today lol** doesnt he look mad...woulnt you, with no girl friend ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok but those are the kids and well will post pic of the new babie as soon as they get here
> 
> hope you all like our **well part(and a small part at that ) of our family...lol
> 
> we love all our kids to death lol
> 
> tony and jesika
> Michigan Herpatiles


Excellent pics man !


----------



## HatesUsernames

My new subadult H.a. pallidus. Hoping he survives his molt but was lucky to catch him wandering out of his tunnel maze

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aarantula

Hadrurus Arizonensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krbshappy71

Our first scorpion! (Emperor) We named it Mathayus.  It’s a hoot, it ran around with the hornworm looking for a place to hide, which made me realize I hadn’t thrown its hide in yet.  As soon as I did it ran in to enjoy the snack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KritterKelsey

New member here and my new _Heterometrus spinifer_! His name is Sarkoth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G. Carnell

More likely H.petersii Kelsey 
Forgot how massive the petersii/laoticus claws were


----------



## KritterKelsey

G. Carnell said:


> More likely H.petersii Kelsey
> Forgot how massive the petersii/laoticus claws were


Oh! Thank you for the correction! And yes, he is quite the big boy ^^


----------



## Rhino1

Urodacus Novahollandae - These interesting guys occupy beach sand dunes, probs the prettiest scorps in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

H.Spiniffer and V.Spingerus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PrettyPrettyPetrie

My newest addition - Androctonus australis, 2i.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

My young and very tiny Chaerilus sp celebes moulted 5 days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bandit1431

Both  of my boys.. petersii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rhino1

Some cute black rock scorplings I bred this year (u.manicatus), seperating them is so much easier when .....


.... I can find the UV light.yay

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## FrankiePinchinatti

Speaking of UV light, I just made this composite picture of two of my scorpions, one of which had just molted.  I think it's a pretty neat example of how their exoskeleton changes after molting.













Scorpionmolt



__ FrankiePinchinatti
__ Aug 22, 2019



						Freshly molted on the right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Domenico Piero

Hadogenes troglodytes







Hottentotta hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evanator1996

My female Pandinus imperator pre-molt and post molt. In pre-molt she was very sluggish and refused food, and was a muddy brown color instead of black. Her soft body directly after she molted, was this amazing purple color!! Doesn't show color well in the pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LuckyScorps14

I’ve been looking forward to this guy.  Meet my new
Hadrurus arizonensis
s

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sillver

My Leiurus hebraeus "orange morph". Its currently about 1/2" in size and is in premolt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

My little Paravaejovis confusus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sillver

basin79 said:


> My little Paravaejovis confusus.


My little Paravaejovis confusus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Sillver said:


> My little Paravaejovis confusus.


I've got a baby Chaerilus sp celebes. The moult is on the tip of my little finger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elisabeth Tavano

My little love bug


----------



## Elisabeth Tavano

basin79 said:


> I've got a baby Chaerilus sp celebes. The moult is on the tip of my little finger.


Omg they’re precious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My prize scorpion and newest addition to my collection, a subadult H.spinifer (crapass pic from a phone's crapass  cam). This pic does no justice to this shiny black beauty. Purchased it from Ty Randall of Ty Dye Exotics.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Here is my 3rd instar H.hottentotta


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Here is my 3rd instar A.amoreuxi AM2 Clade:


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Subadult H.spinifer

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Abhorsen

BoyFromLA said:


> • Hadrurus arizonensis
> 
> View attachment 283568
> 
> 
> View attachment 283569
> 
> 
> View attachment 283570


What's the size of this enclo?


----------



## Blackwind

I was trying to get a somewhat close shot of the lateral eyes on my 4i Leiurus macroctenus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Hi all. I'm going to share some scorpions I've been more familiar with. Hope y'all like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Ananteris*_ Thorell, 1891

_Ananteris balzanii_ Thorell, 1891

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Bothriurus*_ Peters, 1861

_Bothriurus bonariensis_ (C. L. Koch, 1842)



_Bothriurus sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Bothriurus sp._ "Unknown 02"



_Bothriurus sp._ "Unknown 03"



_Bothriurus sp._ "Unknown 04"



_Bothriurus sp._ "Albino Mutation"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

@Arachnid Addicted, do you have any full enclosure pictures? Your setups seem to be quite interesting (or maybe it's just the way the substrate looks ) just from the closeups of the specimens.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Arthroverts said:


> @Arachnid Addicted, do you have any full enclosure pictures? Your setups seem to be quite interesting (or maybe it's just the way the substrate looks ) just from the closeups of the specimens.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I dont have pics of full enclosure, cause I always use a macro lens, which makes difficult to shot wide angles. But my setups are basic, garden soil, a hide and water. Lol.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Brachistosternus*_ Pocock, 1893

_Brachistosternus cf. simoneae_ Lourenço, 2000

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Hadogenes*_ Kraepelin, 1894

_Hadogenes paucidens_ Pocock, 1896

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

*Heterometrus* Ehrenberg, 1828

_Heterometrus mysorensis_ Kovarik, 2004



_Heterometrus spinifer_ (Ehrenberg, 1828)



_Heterometrus swammerdami_ Simon, 1872

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Jaguajir*_ Esposito, Yamaguti, Souza, Pinto da Roacha & Prendini, 2017

_Jaguajir rochae_ (Borelli, 1910)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sillver

My adult male Heterometrus petersii*


*
One of my 3 1" scorpling Heterometrus petersii
_*


*_
One of my 3 1" Centruroides gracilis



My 1.5" female Hottentotta franzwerneri


My 1/2" Leiurus hebraeus "orange morph"



My 2"ish scorpio maurus



My 3"ish Smeringurus mesaensis



I will be getting a Hottentotta jayakari, a Androctonus australis "hector" tunisia, a
Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis and a Hottentotta flavidulus in 2 weeks.
I might also get a Leiurus jordanensis, Not sure yet. I'm still trying to find a Hadogenes troglodytes. I saw so many of them this year at all the expos I've been to and now that decided to get one, nothing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Opisthacanthus*_ Peters, 1861

_Opisthacanthus cayaporum_ Vellard, 1932

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

*Pandinus* Thorell, 1876

_Pandinus imperator_ (C. L. Koch, 1841)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Paravaejovis*_ Williams, 1980

_Paravaejovis spinigerus_ (Wood, 1863)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

*Tityus* C. L. Koch, 1836

_Tityus bahiensis_ (Perty, 1833)



_Tityus confluens_ Borelli, 1899



_Tityus costatus_ (Karsch, 1879)



_Tityus fasciolatus_ Pessôa, 1935



_Tityus lamottei_ Lourenço, 1981



_Tityus mattogrossensis_ Borelli, 1901



_Tityus obscurus_ (Gervais, 1843)



_Tityus paraguayensis_ Kraepelin, 1895



_Tityus serrulatus_ Lutz & Mello, 1922



_Tityus stigmurus_ (Thorell, 1876)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Tityus*_ C. L. Koch, 1836

_Tityus strandi_ Werner, 1939



_Tityus trivittatus_ Kraepelin, 1898



_Tityus uruguayensis_ Borelli, 1901

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Sillver

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _*Paravaejovis*_ Williams, 1980
> 
> _Paravaejovis spinigerus_ (Wood, 1863)
> View attachment 326701


Love these little guys. This was my 1st scorpion, sadly it was wild cought and died of old age, I believe. I would definitely love to get some of these CBB if I can find some locally.


----------



## Arthroverts

@Arachnid Addicted, I know that the _stigmurus, serrulatus, _and _obscurus_ are all potentially deadly, but is the venom on any of the others also potentially lethal? I ask because I would like to acquire some more _Tityus_ but info on their venom is very limited for species outside of the few well-known deadly ones.

Many thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_*Zabius*_ Thorell, 1893

_Zabius fuscus_ (Thorell, 1876)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

My Paravaejovis confusus with babies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sillver

My L.Hebraeus orange morph molted last week. When I got it, it was about 1/2" now it's about 1".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sillver

Picked these 4 up today.

Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis 1/2"



Androctonus australis "hector"tunisia 3/4"



Hottentotta jayakari 3/4"



Hottentotta flavidulus 1/2"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts

EDIT: Now that you got tagged @Sillver by @Outpost31Survivor I can see the images in the post. Awesome scorpions!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Sillver said:


> Picked these 4 up today.
> 
> Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis 1/2"
> View attachment 327917
> 
> 
> Androctonus australis "hector"tunisia 3/4"
> View attachment 327918
> 
> 
> Hottentotta jayakari 3/4"
> View attachment 327919
> 
> 
> Hottentotta flavidulus 1/2"
> View attachment 327920


Beauties Sillver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

My H.Spiniffer (Adult Female) and V.Spinigerus (Adult Male)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Preach

Just had to share a pic of one of my gorgeous chaerilus cimrmanni newly molted to i3 eating... its a d. melanogaster, d.hydei were too big...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Preach said:


> Just had to share a pic of one of my gorgeous chaerilus cimrmanni newly molted to i3 eating... its a d. melanogaster, d.hydei were too big...


I've started feeding larger prekilled to my tiny Chaerilus sp celebes like a bit of mealworm or cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Preach

basin79 said:


> I've started feeding larger prekilled to my tiny Chaerilus sp celebes like a bit of mealworm or cricket.


All my so called sp celebes turned out to be c. Variegatus. How about yours?


----------



## basin79

Preach said:


> All my so called sp celebes turned out to be c. Variegatus. How about yours?


Not a Scooby Doo. Bought as a celebes and will never breed so I'm not bothered to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

MM V.Spingigerus’ first time eating a young Dubia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons I picked up yesterday. Spent the first 20 minutes in the water dish when I rehoused it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Sillver said:


> Picked these 4 up today.
> 
> Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis 1/2"
> View attachment 327917
> 
> 
> Androctonus australis "hector"tunisia 3/4"
> View attachment 327918
> 
> 
> Hottentotta jayakari 3/4"
> View attachment 327919
> 
> 
> Hottentotta flavidulus 1/2"
> View attachment 327920


Beautiful... I especially like that Androctonus australis...


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Nothing beats 12 new scorpions coming in. Here’s just a select few:
H.Cyanaues 0.1
H.Spiniffer 1.0
H.Arizonensis 0.1
Scorpious Marus 1.0
Sminigerus Mesaensis 0.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Sminigerus Mesaensis (Male) Absolute Beaut. Appears to pretending to be arboreal atm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Large Claw (Scorpios Maurus)
Desert Hairy (Hadrurus Arizonensis)
Devil Scorpion(Vaejovis Confusus)


----------



## Lewis Catlin

H.Arizonensis doesn’t like spot cleaning! He was sure wanting to sit on parts of a roach! 
Ps. I am fully aware this is far from the ideal substrate for these guys- just waiting for some substrate (excavator clay) to come in!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

appears our scorpions just like children are “saving the pest part til last”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Heterometrus swammerdami

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Hadrurus Arizonensis (Tucson Local). This specimen appears to be more light colour almost blonde/yellow rather than the classic darker straw yellow.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My newest scorpion just received today this afternoon, it is a subadult Buthus mardochei from Morocco, the country with the richest scorpion fauna of both North Africa and the Mediterranean. It has an amazing 15 described species of Buthus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Burbotlips

heterometrus longimanus, female I believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My newest scorpion just arrived today, a beautiful male Parabuthus villosus "oranje". I really love this species and this morph.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

Stretching out those digging muscles

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

The intent of this post is not for great pics but to show some of this scorpion's interesting behavior. It does this often. Parabuthus villosus 'oranje'

8:13 a.m.

Pic 1: flash on

Pic 2 & 3: flash off

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

10:05 am


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

From Kovarik's 2004 review of the Parabuthus genus: 

Distribution.—Endemic to Namibia and
South Africa. The distribution of P. villosus extends across the Orange River. This species has not been recorded from north of the Kunene River (Prendini 1995), but its association with rocky mountain desert in the Kaokoveld of northwestern Namibia (Kunene Region) suggests that this may be due to undersampling, and that it may yet be discovered in the Namibe´ Province of southwestern Angola. 

Ecology.—Parabuthus villosus is a semilithophilous species, inhabiting consolidated sandy, gritty and clayey substrata in extremely rocky habitats. This species excavates burrows under rocks or stones and never in open ground. Dorsoventral compression (especially of the carapace), reduction in the macrosetal combs of basitarsi I and II, and increased curvature of the telotarsal ungues indicate a semilithophilous ecomorphotype (Eastwood 1977; Prendini 2001a, b). 

Parabuthus villosus is unusual among species of the genus, and indeed among scorpions generally, in that it is commonly active during the day (Newlands 1974a; Harington 1982). This species is an errant forager that may be observed actively hunting for prey from midday through the afternoon and on into the night.

Parabuthus villosus is sympatric with P. brevimanus, P. granulatus and P. raudus in parts of its distributional range. However, due to its occurrence in extremely rocky habitats, P. villosus is rarely found in syntopy with other species of Parabuthus. The species is allopatric with its sister species, P. transvaalicus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingofall

Some pictures of my Asian forest scorpion

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

Cecil was out for a walk. But he didn't like the paparazzi taking his picture

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ThatBugGuy

this is my emperor, first scorpion too. got it like 2 days ago. 
also i cant really see anyone else's pictures some say photo bucket and others i cant load the link 
anyhow hope this contributes to the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Some times you choose your scorpions. Some times the scorpion chooses you. I bought a new scorpion from a local reptile shop that I couldn't resist bringing home with me, an Androctonus australis libycus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Welcome to Casa de la A. australis:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eddie Bodhi

fusion121 said:


> The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eddie Bodhi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sillver

Freshly molted Androctonus australis "hector" (Tunisia)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Arrived yesterday, an adult female Androctonus crassicauda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Arrived yesterday, an adult female Androctonus crassicauda


Stunning looking ! Another one that I have my eyes on getting...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fishyfriends876

hadrurus arizonensis (this was in the temporary setup when I just got her. She lives in a 10 Gallon with 6 in of substrate now. (excavator + sand))

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

New juveniles! The franzwerneri were ordered from AB's own @NYAN and he packed em and shipped em like a real pro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> New juveniles! The franzwerneri were ordered from AB's own @NYAN and he packed em and shipped em like a real pro.


Nice ! Your collection is growing...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> Nice ! Your collection is growing...



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Freshly moulted Chaerilus sp celebes 




Moult on finger tip for scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 3


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

Outpost31Survivor said:


> New juveniles! The franzwerneri were ordered from AB's own @NYAN and he packed em and shipped em like a real pro.


Dude ! Nice !!
I have a adult female myself, stunning looking creatures.
Mine has always been pretty aggressive, never too shy to attack the tweezers instead of hiding (like most Hottentotta's).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Lubed Tweezer said:


> Dude ! Nice !!
> I have a adult female myself, stunning looking creatures.
> Mine has always been pretty aggressive, never too shy to attack the tweezers instead of hiding (like most Hottentotta's).


Agreed I love the Hottentotta tude and this is one of the genera's most stunning species if not the most stunning alone.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

And one of them just finished molting!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Freshly moulted Chaerilus sp celebes
> 
> View attachment 342365
> 
> 
> Moult on finger tip for scale.
> 
> View attachment 342364


Now I really have to get myself one of those cameras...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> And one of them just finished molting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342405


Nice ! Which one is this again ?


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> Nice ! Which one is this again ?


Hottentotta franzwerneri, a beautiful scorpion from Algiers and Morocco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons


Heteroctenus junceus


Hottentotta jayakari

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## mellow

arachnidgill said:


> Opistophthalmus glabrifrons I picked up yesterday. Spent the first 20 minutes in the water dish when I rehoused it.
> View attachment 329126


nice! I would like to buy a Opistophthalmus glabrifrons someday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Bathing in 90F+ temps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SC Tarantulas

Hadogenes paucidens

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Love 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

I only have one and I like it very much. It was given to me at a reptile show when I bought some slings. I was told it was a dune scorpion, so I named it Stilgar. Sooo.... Smeringurus mesaensis?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tityus confluens

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## June Jupiter

Waiting for dinner .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GordoOldman

While many taxa show some amazing sexual dimorphism, I am always enamoured with the differences exhibited in the Centruroides sp. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenTip

P. villosus oranje molted to 3i.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

should I be concerned about the black dots ? H.arizonensis


----------



## MiaPow

Very excited one of my H.Peterii just gave birth July 6 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

MiaPow said:


> Very excited one of my H.Peterii just gave birth July 6 2020.
> 
> View attachment 352114
> View attachment 352115
> View attachment 352116


Congratulations!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

SC Tarantulas said:


> View attachment 343106
> 
> Hadogenes paucidens


That green, beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 344511
> 
> I only have one and I like it very much. It was given to me at a reptile show when I bought some slings. I was told it was a dune scorpion, so I named it Stilgar. Sooo.... Smeringurus mesaensis?


Looks to be ye, “dune scorpion” is the Sminigerus Mesaensis. I’ll pop a picture on of mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Some shots from today. Feeding Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

In my opinions these are quite cute scorpions. Scorpio Marus

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Lewis Catlin said:


> View attachment 354193
> View attachment 354194
> View attachment 354195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinions these are quite cute scorpions. Scorpio Marus


Great looking S Maurus ! Mine just passed away not long ago... very cute scorpions

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Heterometrus Spiniffer i2/3. Scorpling


The Business End of the Hadrurus Arizonensis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Two new  today
Not to good at sexing these if anyone is give me a message !!
Hottentota Jayakari i4




Androctonus sp. Nov “Bright”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Little baby fat tail is so cute!  Still wouldn't want to chance it though !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

nothing better than a little Androctonus scorpling.

Looking to exapand my Buthidae collection.
Saw a lot in the wild during my visit to Egypt, if anyone knows of any nice  species from there it would be great  !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sillver

Freshly molted Hottentotta franzwerneri.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Hopefully a moult soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Lewis Catlin said:


> View attachment 355200
> 
> Hopefully a moult soon


This scorpion is quite T H I C C... it definitely looks like its due for a molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Dr SkyTower said:


> This scorpion is quite T H I C C... it definitely looks like its due for a molt!


I do hope so  Becoming more lethargic and off it’s food so hopefully in a few weeks we’ll have a bigger  Mesaensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Have to say fallen in love with Hottentotas.
The Indian red is next on my list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Only if Hottentotas had the feeding response of my desert hairy ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ty334

He say he the king lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ty334

Sorry so blurry..he won't hold still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ty334

My fat female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ty334

My fiesty male..I got close as he would allow me to without striking lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ty334

Another Close up of my fat girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ty334

She's been more active today than usual


----------



## JenVegas

So I've been an accidental scorpion owner (C. Sculpturatus) for all of 4 days and already I totally love them. We got our first female the other day when I rescued her from a cat, and my daughter fell in love with her and named her Pineapple and begged us to let her keep it as an early birthday present (she turns 9 on Wednesday).

And it turns out, these things are awesome when they're not actively making life miserable.

I went out the next night and caught 2 more, a male and another female. My daughter named the male Benjamin and I named the female Angry Girl, because she was so feisty and pissed off when I caught her.

I love all three of them and I want a hundred more. Why did no one ever tell me these things are so cute?

Tiny little pokey ouch puppies. They're freaking precious.

Like, look at Angry Girl licking the end of her claw, all delicate and gentle. I didn't know they do that, and it's literally the most adorable thing.




And did you know they'll carry their food on their backs?




I freaked out when I first saw it, I thought the cricket was still alive and was chewing on Pineapple (who is smaller than Angry Girl). I threw open the tank and grabbed my tongs and snatched it away, but she was very reluctant to let it go, and I realized she was actually holding it in her mouth. A few seconds later, Angry Girl emerged from her hiding spot, carrying her cricket in literally the exact same way.

I had no idea they do this and it's so freaking cute.

And Benjamin is definitely lighter and faster than the girls, so he's harder to get a decent picture of, but he does have a specific tank decoration he really likes, and I was able to catch him in a rare moment of rest. His pincers look so big compared to the rest of his body. The proportions of his tail and pincers to his body make him look like a little kid wearing his dad's shoes and baseball cap.




And look at the girls just chilling out, cuddled up together. How can they be this cute?




I mean, just look at that face! Look at it!




I can't believe I went more than 30 years of my life, living in Las Vegas, dealing with these things, never knowing just how precious and adorable they are.

My cute little love bugs. I freaking love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

JenVegas said:


> So I've been an accidental scorpion owner (C. Sculpturatus) for all of 4 days and already I totally love them. We got our first female the other day when I rescued her from a cat, and my daughter fell in love with her and named her Pineapple and begged us to let her keep it as an early birthday present (she turns 9 on Wednesday).
> 
> And it turns out, these things are awesome when they're not actively making life miserable.
> 
> I went out the next night and caught 2 more, a male and another female. My daughter named the male Benjamin and I named the female Angry Girl, because she was so feisty and pissed off when I caught her.
> 
> I love all three of them and I want a hundred more. Why did no one ever tell me these things are so cute?
> 
> Tiny little pokey ouch puppies. They're freaking precious.
> 
> Like, look at Angry Girl licking the end of her claw, all delicate and gentle. I didn't know they do that, and it's literally the most adorable thing.
> 
> View attachment 355949
> 
> 
> And did you know they'll carry their food on their backs?
> 
> View attachment 355951
> 
> 
> I freaked out when I first saw it, I thought the cricket was still alive and was chewing on Pineapple (who is smaller than Angry Girl). I threw open the tank and grabbed my tongs and snatched it away, but she was very reluctant to let it go, and I realized she was actually holding it in her mouth. A few seconds later, Angry Girl emerged from her hiding spot, carrying her cricket in literally the exact same way.
> 
> I had no idea they do this and it's so freaking cute.
> 
> And Benjamin is definitely lighter and faster than the girls, so he's harder to get a decent picture of, but he does have a specific tank decoration he really likes, and I was able to catch him in a rare moment of rest. His pincers look so big compared to the rest of his body. The proportions of his tail and pincers to his body make him look like a little kid wearing his dad's shoes and baseball cap.
> 
> View attachment 355954
> 
> 
> And look at the girls just chilling out, cuddled up together. How can they be this cute?
> 
> View attachment 355956
> 
> 
> I mean, just look at that face! Look at it!
> 
> View attachment 355955
> 
> 
> I can't believe I went more than 30 years of my life, living in Las Vegas, dealing with these things, never knowing just how precious and adorable they are.
> 
> My cute little love bugs. I freaking love them.


It's true, it's like tattoos... once you get one, you get more and can't stop !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Some Picture Spam
Let’s play guess the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JenVegas

Ferrachi said:


> It's true, it's like tattoos... once you get one, you get more and can't stop !


Lol that's a good point! They're just as addicting as tattoos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

You can practically hear the screams of the roach.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JenVegas

Guys, I've invented a new scorpion trap.

This complicated, high-tech piece of machinery has been proven to outsmart the most clever of scorpions. All you have to do is set it up in the evening, in known places where scorpions congregate. 

It lures them in and entraps them, lulling them to sleep until you check the trap in the morning.

It's an extremely effective, extremely sophisticated and high-tech piece of equipment. Don't wait, grab yours today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Androctonus sp. nov “Mardin” Fresh i3
Local- Turkey Syrian Border

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Two new scorpions today.
A.Amoreuxi AM2


A.Australis ‘Hector’ after taking a dive into its tiny water dish and completing emptying it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JenVegas

Lewis Catlin said:


> Two new scorpions today.
> A.Amoreuxi AM2
> View attachment 357063
> 
> A.Australis ‘Hector’ after taking a dive into its tiny water dish and completing emptying it!!
> View attachment 357064


The A. Amoreuxi is such a pretty scorpion, imo. I'd love to have one, but I imagine they're better left to more experienced owners. I still love seeing pictures of them!


----------



## Lewis Catlin

JenVegas said:


> The A. Amoreuxi is such a pretty scorpion, imo. I'd love to have one, but I imagine they're better left to more experienced owners. I still love seeing pictures of them!


They’re the biggest Androctonus sp. so they’re absolutely amazing as adults. As smaller scorpions they’re a bit quick but I’d recommend as a first Androctonus sp. as they’re not as “dangerous” as the other fat tails however they’re still medically significant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JenVegas

Lewis Catlin said:


> They’re the biggest Androctonus sp. so they’re absolutely amazing as adults. As smaller scorpions they’re a bit quick but I’d recommend as a first Androctonus sp. as they’re not as “dangerous” as the other fat tails however they’re still medically significant.


Oh nice, I didn't realize they aren't quite as dangerous as other sp. So far they're my favorite Androctonus. If I ever get one, it'll definitely be Amoreuxi.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Androctonus Amoreuxi Clade2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## JenVegas

Added a new girl to my communal tank. Her name is Potato, pictured here with another female. See if you can guess which one is Potato, and why that's her name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

JenVegas said:


> Added a new girl to my communal tank. Her name is Potato, pictured here with another female. See if you can guess which one is Potato, and why that's her name.
> 
> View attachment 358235


Potato would be the one who is T H I C C ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JenVegas

Dr SkyTower said:


> Potato would be the one who is T H I C C ?


Lol, yep! She looks like a roly poly with a tail. Just ridiculously, laughably, adorably fat.


----------



## JenVegas

I posted this is my progression thread, but I'm freaking excited, so I want to post it here, too.

Nala had babies! Look at those precious tiny babies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DerekG4

Any ideas which scorpion species this is? Bought it as a “California Swollen Stinger Scorpion” but now that I’m googling it, it’s definitely not that. It’s about 2” minus the tail. The tail is pretty long in proportion.


----------



## DerekG4

Sorry, accidental double post.


----------



## JenVegas

DerekG4 said:


> Any ideas which scorpion species this is? Bought it as a “California Swollen Stinger Scorpion” but now that I’m googling it, it’s definitely not that. It’s about 2” minus the tail. The tail is pretty long in proportion.


I'm still new, but I'll take a guess anyway. Maybe smeringurus mesaensis? I was thinking s. vachoni, but I don't think that's a popular species.

(Seriously though, I'm new and that's a guess. Wait for the more experienced and knowledgeable folks)


----------



## Dr SkyTower

I think the male has the "swollen stinger", its a little bulb at the base of the aculeus. The tail on this one is long and slender (usually indicates a male) but can't see the actual sting in the pics. Also the swollen stinger scorpion (Anuroctonus pococki) is heftier-looking with shorter tail and legs. This one looks like an athlete in comparison! I'm not sure what species it is, could be Californian Common Scorpion (Paruroctonus silvestrii)


----------



## DerekG4

Dr SkyTower said:


> I think the male has the "swollen stinger", its a little bulb at the base of the aculeus. The tail on this one is long and slender (usually indicates a male) but can't see the actual sting in the pics. Also the swollen stinger scorpion (Anuroctonus pococki) is heftier-looking with shorter tail and legs. This one looks like an athlete in comparison! I'm not sure what species it is, could be Californian Common Scorpion (Paruroctonus silvestrii)


Could be a P silvestrii, looks pretty similar. Looking at him now it doesn’t have that bulb at all, it’s pretty smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

First meal back after becoming a mother.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## JenVegas

Lewis Catlin said:


> View attachment 359775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First meal back after becoming a mother.


How long ago did she have her babies? I've been wondering when to try feeding mine


----------



## Lewis Catlin

JenVegas said:


> How long ago did she have her babies? I've been wondering when to try feeding mine


They came off her back yesterday.


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Androctonus Amoreuxi AM2 “Clade 2” Morocco 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Androctonus Australis Hector- Tuni




Freshly Molted Spiniffer


freshly born Heterometrus Laoticus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lewis Catlin

someones a bit fat


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Parabuthus vilosus ‘orange’

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## poizoni

C gracilis brood. Been waiting a few months for this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferrachi

poizoni said:


> C gracilis brood. Been waiting a few months for this


Great photo ! Congrats on the little ones

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Diao

JenVegas said:


> I'm still new, but I'll take a guess anyway. Maybe smeringurus mesaensis? I was thinking s. vachoni, but I don't think that's a popular species.
> 
> (Seriously though, I'm new and that's a guess. Wait for the more experienced and knowledgeable folks)


I would second Smeringurus vachoni, but I'm sure there are others here with much more  Smeringurus experience than myself that have yet to chime in...


----------



## Hellblazer

Hottentotta hottentotta



Lychas tricarinatus



Centruroides limbatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## poizoni

Hellblazer said:


> View attachment 360574
> 
> Hottentotta hottentotta
> 
> View attachment 360575
> 
> Lychas tricarinatus
> 
> View attachment 360577
> 
> Centruroides limbatus


Would love to see that limbatus full grown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Freshly molted Hadrurus arizonensis

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## bmacca

Australobuthus xerolimniorum eating his cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poizoni

BoyFromLA said:


> • Freshly molted Hadrurus arizonensis
> 
> View attachment 360588
> 
> 
> View attachment 360589


Wow!! That white on black looks incredible


----------



## poizoni

Tityus stigmurus chillin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poizoni

Here are a bunch of pics I took today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David1981

lychas mucronatus brood of my 2nd female,( have a 1m2f setup) 1st female had her brood 3 weeks ago but i kinda ruined the  setting and they all died. i hope this ones will survive
with flash
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



without flash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David1981

update on the scorplings of lychas mucronatus.. they already devour redrunners nymhs. couple of days more with the mom, and mom can go back to the colony.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Leiurus quinquestriatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Got some pics of this little rascal. Last 2 pics are phone pics for scale. 

Chaerilus sp celebes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinchan09

My Newly Molt  P. Maximus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sterls

Tityus stigmurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colin93

Female Heterometrus Spinifer, took her out of a communal because she kept starting fights.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crotalus84

Male Hottentota flavidulus adult

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crotalus84

Female Androctonus gonneti adult

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## crotalus84

Androctonus gonneti breeding pair

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eldritch

My first and currently only scorpion, Paravaejovis Spinigerus (which I believe to be male)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

2nd instar Leiurus jordanensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mohini

My scorpions 
Androctonus australis 0.1.2 (gravid)
Androctonus bicolor 1.2.0 (gravid 2x
Androctonus hector 1.1.0
Hottentotta jayakari 0.1.3 (gravid)
Hottentotta gentili 0.1.0 (gravid)
Hottentotta flavidulus 1.1.0 (gravid)
Hottentotta salei 0.1.0
Leiurus jordanensis 1.1.0
Heterometrus silenus 3.3.0 (gravid 2x)
Euscorpiops vachoni 1.1.0
Grosphus grandidieri 1.1.0

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Freshly molted Tityus stigmurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whit370z

New home for my first scorpion he seemed to be pretty happy first went right into the cave then he went around and seemed to enjoy some water for a few minutes  pretty excited for him. I named him Judas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hellblazer

Centruroides limbatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VikingRaptor90

This is my guy Hanzo. He's an Asian Forest Scorpion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harry Greb

Here’s mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guysak

My boys, red claw and desert hairy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackwind

Pic of one of my young Uroplectes otjimbinguensis


----------



## Guysak

That's my girl


----------



## Tleilaxu

One of my scorpions eating



Likely P imperator


----------



## ilikescorpions

Lychas scutilus adult male.
Leiurus herberti yellow. 
Parabuthus villosus typical adult pair
Hottentotta sousai adult male
Alliscorpiops citadelle not sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regent

Female Hadogenes  troglodytes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Manglerius

Mama spinifer and her brood..   I have removed a few of the babies but she defends them so hard I decided to let her keep the majority of them awhile longer!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlsmiley1

Male or female Asian Forest?


----------



## YungRasputin

Hadrurus arizonensis chillin on the cactus


----------



## Temjeito

Meet my first scorpion, h. arizonensis—Harry for short.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deadly1

Haven’t posted in here for quite some time. Some of you may know me as deadly1, most would recognize me as Venom_macro. Here’s my latest image. Tityus stigmurus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KOTS




----------



## tervis

My first baby, scorpio maurus palmatus! Size is about 5cm with tail, no idea what instar they're at, the breeder didn't give much info about them. They were smaller than expected on arrival, so I whipped up a box for them to live in until they're big enough for the terrarium. Their name is Slifer The Executive Producer because I'm reliving my teens through LittleKuriboh's YGOTAS series, lol.


----------



## Joey Spijkers

tervis said:


> My first baby, scorpio maurus palmatus! Size is about 5cm with tail, no idea what instar they're at, the breeder didn't give much info about them. They were smaller than expected on arrival, so I whipped up a box for them to live in until they're big enough for the terrarium. Their name is Slifer The Executive Producer because I'm reliving my teens through LittleKuriboh's YGOTAS series, lol.
> 
> View attachment 398217
> 
> 
> View attachment 398218


I believe it’s adult. This species doesn’t get very large.


----------



## tervis

Joey Spijkers said:


> I believe it’s adult. This species doesn’t get very large.


Oh goodness, here I thought they might still grow a little! The breeder's site states the adult size at 6-8cm. I guess the next step would be to try to determine if they're a male or a female, and transfer them to their actual enclosure.


----------



## CRX

Heres my Heterometrus sp. sling. Got him at a show 3 months ago, so my guess is he's about 5 months old.


----------



## Joey Spijkers

tervis said:


> Oh goodness, here I thought they might still grow a little! The breeder's site states the adult size at 6-8cm. I guess the next step would be to try to determine if they're a male or a female, and transfer them to their actual enclosure.


Closer to 6. I doubt they will get 7 or 8 cm. This is the body length including the metasoma.


----------



## Onewingedangel

Adopted as a Parabuthus for having a messed up claw- hopefully fixes itself after a molt. Unknown species but I believe it may be Parabuthus schlechteri. The enclosure is from when I got her.


----------



## CRX

Onewingedangel said:


> Adopted as a Parabuthus for having a messed up claw- hopefully fixes itself after a molt. Unknown species but I believe it may be Parabuthus schlechteri. The enclosure is from when I got her.


I'm assuming she's in a different setup now? Those woodchips look awful for her to be honest.


----------



## Onewingedangel

CRX said:


> I'm assuming she's in a different setup now? Those woodchips look awful for her to be honest.


Yes that is correct. 70-30 playsand and excavator clay in a ten gallon. The shop I got her from wasn't very educated on arachnid care- and even had the nerve to charge quadrouple of what I'm used to seeing. $100 Asian Forest and $75 for a Curly Hair sling haha. She was there as a rescue due to a deformed left pedipalp that you can really see in the side view image. As soon as my sand mixture dried out completely she was in new enclosure. Anywho, would anybody happen to have a guess on the gender? One edited and one unedited photo attached. Also, from the first day getting her as the sand mixture was drying out in the ten gallon.


----------



## Ferrachi

tervis said:


> Oh goodness, here I thought they might still grow a little! The breeder's site states the adult size at 6-8cm. I guess the next step would be to try to determine if they're a male or a female, and transfer them to their actual enclosure.


Looks like an adult to me as well. I had one too and the seller had no clue of the instar and it only was around for 10-11 months before it passed away. Great little scorps ! Enjoy


----------



## Diao

Ferrachi said:


> Looks like an adult to me as well. I had one too and the seller had no clue of the instar and it only was around for 10-11 months before it passed away. Great little scorps ! Enjoy


That doesn't look like an adult to me.  Although it's tough to nail down exactly what instar it is, it certainly doesn't look like it is full grown just yet. There is usually at least some granulation present on the adults' chela, if not heavy granulation. These guys can be picky eaters and also very skittish.  It would definitely benefit from some deeper substrate as well, as these guys will burrow if given the opportunity.  This will help with their appetite, add they usually won't eat very well unless they feel they have an adequate/safe hiding spot where they can go to munch down. Last, but certainly not least, having a good burrow will prove vital for ecdysis if yours is indeed still a juvenile.  This species is tough to raise to adulthood, mostly since they require an environment that is difficult to replicate in captivity. Somewhat similar to the difficulty in rearing Hadrurus, they need lots of ventilation to provide arid surface conditions while giving plenty of depth for them to burrow down to find cooler and more humid conditions for successful molting to occur.

Best of luck, looks like a fantastic specimen!


----------



## Strikingserpent

Well here's mine.  Thinking she's pregnant considering how twitchy she is


----------



## Skeletor206

I bought this the other day, (Western Australia) - Urodacus Novaehollandiae. However, I am new to this hobby and I am just wondering a couple of things.

1. Is it a male or a female?

2. In all of the photos I see online, the mouth things aren't as long/extended as the ones in my photo... is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## CRX

My little ASF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin

no words can properly convey just how genuinely happy I am rn (Hottentotta tamulus)


----------



## arachnid ambition

I only have 2, here is one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ti1220

My 2 forest scorpion working in getting new pics these are all I have rn just got a video of my baby eating today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snarf

Juvi H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oli769oli

First one i've got yesterday !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coldbl00ded

oli769oli said:


> First one i've got yesterday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408575
> View attachment 408576


Is this an emperor scorpion?


----------



## Joey Spijkers

coldbl00ded said:


> Is this an emperor scorpion?


No, Pandipalpus viatoris.


----------



## Miagic Mike

fusion121 said:


> The tarantula people have a whole forum for pictures could we at least have a sticky, there are lots of good pictures that people take on the boards it would be nice to have somewhere they could be browsed easily, any chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus gonneti_ juvenile female


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus crassicauda_ juvenile male


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus bourdoni _penultimate female


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Hottentotta jayakari _penultimate male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus australis _juvenile female




adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Watching my P. transvaalicus molting over the last 20 minutes or so. A bit concerned as it is on its side but seems to be progressing ok.


----------



## Shinn

10 days post molt!
Finish him!


Omnomnom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Androctonus liouvillei “Figuig” going to town on a roach

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Parabuthus villosus _"orange"




_Androctonus bourdoni _

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rob1985

My female Hadrurus arizonensis doing what she does about 99% of the time.... hiding in her rock/clay/sand cave.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus bicolor 




Androctonus australis_

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Shinn

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Androctonus bicolor
> 
> View attachment 416825
> 
> 
> Androctonus australis_
> 
> View attachment 416826


Beautiful macro shots!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JoaN

My scorpions!!!


	

		
			
		

		
	
Golden Hector!

Isometrus Maculatus!!!




Leiurus Haenggi!!!





Androctonus Mauritanicus!!!









Androctonus Australis Hector Morocco!!!





DeathStalker!!!



Guess....!!! 



Hippotamus Australis Hector Tunisia!!!




Parabuthus Schlecteri!!!




Forest Scorpion!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Paruroctonus boreus 


_


----------



## JoaN

Parabuthus Schlechteri!!!


----------



## Edan bandoot

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Paruroctonus boreus
> 
> View attachment 417948
> _


what's the lifespan like? heard they only live a year or two.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Edan bandoot said:


> what's the lifespan like? heard they only live a year or two.


I don't know their exact lifespan, but I would be astonished if it were under 4 years.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Rick McJimsey said:


> I don't know their exact lifespan, but I would be astonished if it were under 4 years.








						Scorpion
					

A scorpion is a carnivorous and venomous arthropod of the class Arachnida, order Scorpiones. Known from fossils 425-450 million years old, scorpions are among ...




					www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca
				




places like this seem to state that they're biannual, i'd love to hear about if that changes at all in captivity though.


----------



## JoaN

Parabuthus Transvaalicus!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

My new Scorpion..... guess??? HA HA HA


----------



## Shinn

4th instar Parabuthus transvaalicus. Almost doubled in size

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303

Always wanted to pull the trigger on scorps. To short of a lifespan though.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Jonathan6303 said:


> Always wanted to pull the trigger on scorps. To short of a lifespan though.


thats a pretty broad generalization


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Jonathan6303 said:


> Always wanted to pull the trigger on scorps. To short of a lifespan though.


Some species of scorpion can live up to 30 years! Hadrurus Arizonensis can live up to 25 years! 

For arachnids, they are fairly long-lived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Dr SkyTower said:


> Some species of scorpion can live up to 30 years! Hadrurus Arizonensis can live up to 25 years!
> 
> For arachnids, they are fairly long-lived.


Oh. I was under the impression they only live 7 years


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_ Androctonus cholistanus 


_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

H. hottenttota molted to 4th instar


----------



## JethroTull




----------



## Chief101

JoaN said:


> My scorpions!!!
> View attachment 417419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Hector!
> 
> Isometrus Maculatus!!!
> View attachment 417420
> View attachment 417421
> 
> 
> Leiurus Haenggi!!!
> View attachment 417422
> View attachment 417424
> View attachment 417423
> 
> 
> Androctonus Mauritanicus!!!
> View attachment 417425
> View attachment 417426
> View attachment 417427
> View attachment 417428
> View attachment 417429
> View attachment 417430
> View attachment 417431
> 
> 
> Androctonus Australis Hector Morocco!!!
> View attachment 417433
> View attachment 417432
> View attachment 417434
> 
> 
> DeathStalker!!!
> View attachment 417435
> 
> 
> Guess....!!!
> View attachment 417436
> 
> 
> Hippotamus Australis Hector Tunisia!!!
> View attachment 417438
> View attachment 417437
> 
> 
> Parabuthus Schlecteri!!!
> View attachment 417440
> View attachment 417441
> 
> 
> Forest Scorpion!!!
> View attachment 417442


Dam man, that a lot of scorpion but I think there’s a problem. All the scorpion are out and that not normal they should be in their burrow to stay safe, I think it’s that they don’t have enough heat that why it comes out to get the suns heat and obviously there’s no sun. So you gotta add heat pads of lamps at the side of the enclosure. Keep the temperature around 75-85 I think for tropical species


----------



## Chief101

I 


Shinn said:


> H. hottenttota molted to 4th instar
> View attachment 420241


This the gravel good and healthy? Cause usually we don’t use gravel cause it can kill the scorpion unless it’s safe. Someone double check for me pls


----------



## Shinn

Chief101 said:


> I
> 
> This the gravel good and healthy? Cause usually we don’t use gravel cause it can kill the scorpion unless it’s safe. Someone double check for me pls


It is sand. Not gravel. Just look larger because of close up. The scorpion is still approx half inch body length.


----------



## Chief101

Shinn said:


> It is sand. Not gravel. Just look larger because of close up. The scorpion is still approx half inch body length.


Ok


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Sedona (0.1 H. arizonensis) peeking out of her burrow, waiting for an unsuspecting meal to walk by.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Diao

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Sedona (0.1 H. arizonensis) peeking out of her burrow, waiting for an unsuspecting meal to walk by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420971


Beautiful specimen! What kind of substrate are you using in the enclosure? It looks like a great choice for Hadrurus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Diao said:


> Beautiful specimen! What kind of substrate are you using in the enclosure? It looks like a great choice for Hadrurus.


It's a mixture of Excavator clay substrate and sand. I REALLY like the excavator clay. It's pricey but worth it. You can make tunnels/ caverns and it holds its shape well for burrowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Pandinus imperator rescue today from the awful LPS conditions. Was on about .5in or pretty much bone dry substrate that I saw it on yesterday. I never “rescue” but this one really got to me yesterday


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Smotzer said:


> Pandinus imperator rescue today from the awful LPS conditions. Was on about .5in or pretty much bone dry substrate that I saw it on yesterday. I never “rescue” but this one really got to me yesterday
> View attachment 421436


Poor little guy. I'm glad that he's in a much better situation now.


----------



## Shinn

P. transvaalicus getting big.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Niiiice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer

Pandinus imperator hanging out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MallShoggoth

freshly molted P. imperator!








(sorry they're a bit potato quality I was too excited and took a video instead of pictures)


----------



## MallShoggoth

new scorp! this time it's really an H. arizonensis lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chief101

H. Trillineatus mother with babies!


----------



## MallShoggoth

MallShoggoth said:


> new scorp! this time it's really an H. arizonensis lmao
> 
> View attachment 422170
> 
> View attachment 422171
> 
> View attachment 422172
> 
> View attachment 422173
> 
> View attachment 422174


can anyone tell if this is an adult or subadult? looks adult to me but I don't really know what to look for


----------



## Shinn

H. hottenttota 4th instar getting there slowly in size. Can't wait till I can stop keeping tiny mealworm around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MallShoggoth

got some slightly better emp pics :3






I believe this is 6i, starting to think about setting up their permanent enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoaN

Very Fat-tail!!!

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Shinn

P. Transvaalicus popped today. Looks like a female from the molt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MallShoggoth

H.arizonensis got fattt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreekPrince

My new Israeli Gold Scorpion, not sure if they get much bigger than this but he is so cute, his name is Albaz. Also any suggestions if the substrate I used is okay for him? It was recommended by the store.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Parabuthus villosus _"orange", female post ecdysis




_Leiurus quinquestriatus


_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus crassicauda


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MallShoggoth

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Parabuthus villosus _"orange", female post ecdysis
> 
> View attachment 425458
> 
> 
> _Leiurus quinquestriatus
> 
> View attachment 425459
> _


that colour is spectacular


----------



## Shinn

Largest prey takedown yet. Those venom works fast on roaches


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus bourdoni_


----------



## hypnotic pets

Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Androctonus gonneti_




_Parabuthus transvaalicus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ebld

Our _Heterometrus Petersii_ called *Piru*. Having a poor eyesight, he has to get really close to see the temperature.





FUN FACT ABOUT HIS NAME:
A *piru* is a minor evil spirit, fiend or demon in Finnish mythology. In folklore, a piru is often featured as a nasty spirit of the forest-
(I am Finnish)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Picklechips

Here’s my male H. Silenus in his new home


----------



## SpydertheScorpion

here are my 4 H. Silenus, with names for facebook/insta followers to keep up and have an inkling of what i'm talking about when i call them by name lol


----------



## BillsSpider



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Centipedism

P. imperator, cavimanus hybrid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zachmanton

Picture of our latest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

My first two asian forest scorpions scorplings.


----------



## JoaN

Yummy yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JoaN

Androctonus Bicolor!


----------



## Taffy

rip lil man. A. crassicauda

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Taffy

lol old pic. it molted a week or so later. and it just now molted again. now i5 and still small. hopefully i6 will be its big growth spurt


----------



## Taffy

Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## Taffy

C. vittatus


----------



## Taffy

momma x4 c. vittatus that i caught


----------



## Taffy

Taffy said:


> momma x4 c. vittatus that i caught


i don’t have pics of the rest of my collection. i’ll do that tonight. actually no i wont, my collection isn’t interesting


----------



## JoaN

Androctonus Autralis Hector

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

Androctonus Bicolor!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoaN

MM#0001

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoaN

MM#0002

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My female Androctonus liouvillei.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My female Parabuthus schlechteri. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Parabuthus schlechteri.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my Androctonus australis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My adult Parabuthus villosus...aka Fuzzball.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my male Leiurus quinquestriatus...aka Deathstalker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

mM#0003!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

MM#0004!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My adult Androctonus gonneti.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

MM#0005!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my male Androctonus bicolor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

MM#0006!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoaN

MM#0007!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My baby Hottentotta tamulus (Indian Red Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Parabuthus Villosus Oranje having a drink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoaN

MM#0008!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Androctonus gonneti really wanted this superworm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my Parabuthus transvaalicus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Parabuthus Villosus Oranje.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Parabuthus Villosus Oranje enjoying a superworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoaN

MM#0009!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoaN

MM#0010!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Hottentotta jayakari.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my Androctonus amoreuxi enjoying a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Androctonus amoreuxi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoaN

MM#0011!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JoaN

Androctonus Mauritanicus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

MM#0012!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My female Parabuthus schlechteri enjoying a cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoaN

AB - A very big tail!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevada Geigle

One of my Parabuthus transvaalicus enjoying a cricket and a superworm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Nevada Geigle said:


> My Parabuthus Villosus Oranje having a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433900


I wouldn't use cotton as wet cotton is a hotbed for bacteria. A small waterdish filled with only water works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Outpost31Survivor said:


> I wouldn't use cotton as wet cotton is a hotbed for bacteria. A small waterdish filled with only water works perfectly.


Thank you sir, i did not think about that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Tityus serrulatus (Brazilian Yellow Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FredSlaine

crotalus84 said:


> Male Hottentota flavidulus adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370674


Very nice! Could you tell me how you know it's a male? I have a hard time finding sexing info on this species.


----------



## TasmanianTrev

JoaN said:


> MM#0002
> View attachment 433290


 Fantastic photos my friend- is that just tank lighting? What size lens to you use or is this a cellular device?


----------



## TasmanianTrev

So these were the only photos that came out 'clearly'. I intend on sharing the rest of my collection but for now, here is my newest addition, oldest resident and largest pokey (in that order)

Hottentotta hottentotta 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hadrurus arizonensis 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heterometrus longimanus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Hottentotta tamulus (Indian Red Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Parabuthus transvaalicus (Transvaal Thick Tail Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Parabuthus villosus Oranje (Black Hairy Thick Tail Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Leiurus hebraeus (Hebrew Deathstalker).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Hadrurus arizonensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Hadrurus arizonensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TasmanianTrev



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Paravaejovis spinigerus


	

		
			
		

		
	
\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Paravaejovis spinigerus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Smeringurus mesaensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Paravaejovis spinigerus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Smeringurus mesaensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Smeringurus mesaensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

TasmanianTrev said:


> Hadrurus arizonensis
> View attachment 435114


Have these in the wild where i live.


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Nevada Geigle said:


> Have these in the wild where i live.


I'll be moving to the southwest (Arizona) next month. I'm excited to go night walking with my blacklight  I'd really like to find some *Centruroides sculpturatus*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Androctonus australis (Tunisian Fat-Tail Scorpion).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Nevada Geigle said:


> Androctonus australis (Tunisian Fat-Tail Scorpion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435184


B-E-A-U-T-FUL side profile. THAT TAIL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Pandinus imperator- not sure what instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Pandinus imperator- not sure what instar (2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. hottentotta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

H. arizonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

S. mesaensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Centruroides sculpturatus (Arizona Bark Scorpion).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## TasmanianTrev

Centruroides sculpturatus
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj

TasmanianTrev said:


> I'll be moving to the southwest (Arizona) next month. I'm excited to go night walking with my blacklight  I'd really like to find some *Centruroides sculpturatus*


You will. Try to find nights with calm winds, higher humidity (sounds crazy, but monsoon season affords many nights with higher humidity after a good rain), and either cloudy or moon less than half full, with new moon being best. They're everywhere.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

Androctonus crassicauda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My Parabuthus villosus oranje ate four crickets and a superworm today.


----------



## Ethan Kanost

-_*Hadrurus obscurus*_- 
My new addition, start the year off with another scorpion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

I love my baby Hottentotta tamulus (Indian Red Scorpion).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ethan Kanost said:


> View attachment 435850
> 
> -_*Hadrurus obscurus*_-
> My new addition, start the year off with another scorpion



This not Hadrurus obscurus, this looks to be a Smeringurus mesaensis.


----------



## Ethan Kanost

Outpost31Survivor said:


> This not Hadrurus obscurus, this looks to be a Smeringurus mesaensis.


It was sold to me as Cali Giant H. obscurus, I also thought it could be a S. mesaensis they are almost an identical, I thought it was too yellow/green to be a dune scorp.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ethan Kanost said:


> It was sold to me as Cali Giant H. obscurus, I also thought it could be a S. mesaensis they are almost an identical, I thought it was too yellow/green to be a dune scorp.


Yes, it is not even a Hadrurus. They sold you a misidentified scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevada Geigle

My new Parabuthus granulatus (Granulated Thicktail Scorpion) 2i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

